# OFFICIAL EPIC HEEL TURN DISCUSSION THREAD - 8/19/13



## Starbuck

> _*The Biggest Party of the Summer is over, and now comes the hangover. Specifically, the one Daniel Bryan suffered from a Triple H Pedigree moments after the submission expert defeated John Cena to become WWE Champion. The Game’s treachery allowed Randy Orton to cash in his Money in the Bank contract and take Bryan’s title for himself, but what his motivation was is anyone’s guess at this point. While the WWE Universe attempts to sort itself out after the events of SummerSlam, here’s a five-point preview for tonight’s Raw.*_














> _*CM Punk made good on his word to take Brock Lesnar to the limit. Unfortunately for him, his other promise – to harm Paul Heyman at all costs – caused The Second City Saint to take his focus off The Anomaly and lose the match in the process. With Punk having fallen to his monstrous enemy, this particular chapter in their rivalry comes to a close. Given his relentlessness, though, it’s hard to believe the former WWE Champion plans on leaving Heyman and his minions alone for very long.*_














> _*Christian, Christian, at last you are … still in the hunt. Having finally gotten the “One More Match” he has fought for over the past two years, Captain Charisma pulled out all the stops in a classic contest against Alberto Del Rio at SummerSlam. For all the former World Heavyweight Champion’s heart, however, it still wasn’t enough to wrest the gold from The Essence of Excellence. On the wrong end of a heartbreaking defeat, how will Christian rally to make another run at the title?*_














> *Kane followed the buzzards straight to his downfall in the inaugural Ring of Fire Match at SummerSlam; Erick Rowan & Luke Harper managed to smother the flames surrounding the ring and get their hands on The Devil’s Favorite Demon right as he was about to send Bray Wyatt to hell. The assault led to Kane’s defeat, though it was an attack by Harper & Rowan with the steel steps that truly seemed to leave the demon broken. With The Wyatt Family having preserved their prophet from a fiery doom, who will the hellish holy man target next in his crusade?*














> _*Daniel Bryan waited 14 years to become WWE Champion, and now the wait begins anew. Much was made of whether or not Bryan could defeat John Cena for the title and now that he has, Bryan’s status as an elite competitor in WWE has been forever cemented. And yet, the submission master has a naked waist to show for his efforts, thanks to the actions of Triple H and Randy Orton. How will Bryan respond, or recover, from this betrayal? Can he even do such a thing?*_














> _*Well, Mr. McMahon got his wish: Neither John Cena nor Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion. Instead, the titleholder is Randy Orton, who happily took advantage of a Pedigree to Daniel Bryan by cashing in his Money in the Bank contract and claiming the title for himself. What lies in store for Orton, and how does The Game play into it? Find out tonight at 8/7 CT, only on USA Network.*_


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:HHH2 rton2 :HHH2 rton2 :HHH2 rton2 :HHH2 rton2 :HHH2 rton2 :HHH2

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:​


----------



## gdfactory

It will be something very special. Can't f*cking wait!!


----------



## Hypno

If I hear EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERYYY tonight, I might mark like a 5 year old kid. 

I mean.

BOOOOO, TRIPLE H, YOU'RE A BAD GUY NOW, BOOOOOO.

I'm so hyped for this RAW, like really fucked hyped.


----------



## Kratosx23

How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?

If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.

WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


----------



## Dec_619

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


Nothing ever satisfies you.


----------



## Kratosx23

Dec_619 said:


> Nothing ever satisfies you.


I'm not even debating whether it was good or not, I'm saying the angle HAS NO LOGIC. Every wrestling story needs to have one thing in common with every other, you need to be able to understand the character's motivation.

I don't understand why Triple H doesn't want Bryan as WWE Champion, yet he allowed him to be WWE Champion. It's absolutely ridiculous, especially given the fact that as I pointed out, Daniel Bryan said on Raw, all he wanted was ONE WWE title reign.


----------



## Starbuck

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


He wanted him to have his moment so that he could take it from him and it would cut that little bit deeper than had he not won at all...I thought that was obvious.

Anyway, HEEL TRIPLE FUCKING H for the first time in 7 years? My body is not ready. I actually jumped up and down like a lunatic because I just didn't believe they would actually go through with it and Orton with him?

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I haven't stopped smiling and the beauty of it is, I'm marking like fuck for HHH and Orton but I also want Daniel Bryan to win. WWE have played this to perfection. 2 fresh and DOMINANT heels, something we've been missing for a long ass time and a genuine babyface robbed of his moment and his victory set for the chase. This is going to be great and I'm still stunned that they actually went through with it. I simply cannot wait for Raw. I don't know what I'm going to do with myself all day tbh I'm that excited.


----------



## APEX

Dec_619 said:


> Nothing ever satisfies you.


We should probably let you calm down from the Sandow defeat.

It makes perfect sense. It was a plan all along, the corporate guys all wanted Orton as champion. The idea was IF bryan got the job done Orton would be there to pick up the pieces.

He got his dream and it was taken away in a split second.

It was an amazing moment.


----------



## Irish Jet

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


I think that's the point, giving him what he wants and then taking it away just as quickly, makes a mockery of his only title reign. More importantly, it got Cena out of the picture, he needs to be out of the picture altogether if he's taking time off. If you're cashing in on him, then suddenly it's a Cena vs Orton feud, and that's not the plan. The focus HAD to be on Bryan.

It was fantastic storytelling, some of the bets you'll get out of this company.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

hhh looks really fat in that picture. where is his neck??? I am expecting a DB/HBK and Orton/HHH promo.


----------



## Kratosx23

> He wanted him to have his moment so that he could take it from him and it would cut that little bit deeper than had he not won at all...I thought that was obvious.


I fail to see how that cuts any deeper, I really do. All it does is permanently puts his name in the record books. If you hate a guy as much as I'm led to believe Triple H hates Bryan (as in, Triple H believes everything about him that Vince does), you'd want him to fail completely.

If you gave me a choice of screwing over my worst enemy so that he doesn't win the title or letting him win it and then taking it away from him immediately, I'd definitely say the former has more satisfaction attached to it.

Besides, from a purely logical standpoint, how did Triple H even KNOW that Bryan was going to stay in the ring and milk the celebration? He waited a LOOOONG time to turn. What if Bryan was fully expecting a cash in and bolted with the belt as soon as he won it? What then?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Heel Hunter baby there is nothing better, HHH, Orton and the Shield could be an epic stable


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

It's been a long time since i've been this excited for Raw.

Heel Triple H, it's about time the GOAT heel went back to what he does best.


----------



## Starbuck

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I fail to see how that cuts any deeper, I really do. All it does is permanently puts his name in the record books. If you hate a guy as much as I'm led to believe Triple H hates Bryan (as in, Triple H believes everything about him that Vince does), you'd want him to fail completely.
> 
> If you gave me a choice of screwing over my worst enemy so that he doesn't win the title or letting him win it and then taking it away from him immediately, I'd definitely say the former has more satisfaction attached to it.
> 
> Besides, from a purely logical standpoint, how did Triple H even KNOW that Bryan was going to stay in the ring and milk the celebration? What if he was fully expecting a cash in and bolted with the belt as soon as he won it? What then?


Bryan winning and thinking he finally achieved his dream only to have it taken away from him so suddenly cuts far deeper than not being good enough to win in the first place. Because he is good enough, he did achieve his dream, he did become WWE Champion and in an instant his life's work was taken from him. It's really not that hard to understand. If you want a plot hole to complain about, complain about the HHH/Orton alliance if there is one. Given their history they have some explaining to do regarding that. Then again, we're not supposed to remember what happened 4 years ago so...

rton2 :HHH2


----------



## Dec_619

Hopefully we will hear this tomorrow


----------



## In Punk We Trust

When I heard the King of Kings theme song I knew some serious shit was gonna go down, never been happier its like 2006 all over again


----------



## DA

Heel Hunter :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Nearly threw myself at the fucking screen in rage when it happened. Still GOAT heel.


----------



## Hypno

I'm so glad I was able to enjoy the heel turn as much as I did. After all the things I've seen here, from BRYANSHOULDABEATEVERYONE to picking at logic...in wrestling, it gives me hope as a fan that I can still enjoy WWE and not be a typical smark about everything.


----------



## Dec_619




----------



## Kratosx23

Starbuck said:


> Bryan winning and thinking he finally achieved his dream only to have it taken away from him so suddenly cuts far deeper than not being good enough to win in the first place. Because he is good enough, he did achieve his dream, he did become WWE Champion and in an instant his life's work was taken from him. It's really not that hard to understand.


Well, I just don't agree with that at all. Besides, it's not about whether he's good enough to be champion or he isn't, because he'd be getting screwed. He'd have STILL had Cena beat, same scenario.




> If you want a plot hole to complain about, complain about the HHH/Orton alliance if there is one. Given their history they have some explaining to do regarding that. Then again, we're not supposed to remember what happened 4 years ago so...
> 
> rton2 :HHH2


Considering the rapid changes of alliances in WWE, I don't really need an explanation. People turn on each other and ally with their enemies all the time. I can rationalize it enough in my head just by saying that Triple H is with Vince 100%, and if Vince wants Orton, Triple H wants Orton. Or that he put his differences with Orton aside, because for better or worse, Orton represents everything a champion should be and Daniel Bryan/John Cena doesn't. There doesn't need to be some complex explanation.


----------



## admiremyclone

No complaints from me, it was an unbelievable moment. The reaction from the crowd said it all; it was a huge reaction of shock and excitement and diseblief at the same time. It was hard to tell if the fans were unhappy with what they saw or pumped because they know how good this could be potentially be.

I totally agree that it made more sense to have Triple H count the 3 for the victory and THEN turn heel. Like someone said, it'll hurt Bryan that much more that his 14 year journey culminated with him winning the title only to have it snatched away after enjoying it for about 2 minutes. That'll fuel him even more now.

I'm excited for what lies ahead, but the ONLY way this could be ruined is if they go the route they went with Punk in 2011 and have Bryan face Triple H and get beat. I don't want that; we should go straight into a Bryan/Orton feud with Haitch screwing Bryan over along the way and denying him victory. Then have Bryan get his big moment somewhere down the line - Survivor Series? Wrestlemania 30 maybe?


----------



## Chrome

The Raws after ppvs have genuinely been some of the best in quality this year, and this one shouldn't be any different. Looking forward to an epic Raw.


----------



## Medo

_*Yes that was an epic heel turn indeed, Randy is a WWE champion again which is great.*_


----------



## dougnums

So how long did DB actually hold the title? 18 seconds, maybe? 

Fairly sure the reason why they let him touch the belt before the cash-in instead of just having Cena retain and then get punted in the head for the 123 is about how well that 18 second WM match worked out for Bryan. 

Plus now he can go on and on about how he's a former WWE champ, deserves a rematch clause and yesyesyesyesyes


----------



## Dec_619

RAW opens up, Pyro hits, Michael Cole welcomes us to Monday Night RAW, Evolutions music hits, Limo pulls up outside the arena, HHH and Orton get out and slowly walk to the ring!

^ that won't happen unfortunately. 

I'm excited to see what's going to happen though, especially for Daniel Bryan. He's going to be the #1 Face if Cena is taking some time off.


----------



## EmbassyForever

It was f'n amazing. Biggest mark out moment since MITB 2011.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

It's Evolution baby.

I'll scream like a little girl if I hear dat GOAT Evolution theme.


----------



## Death Rider

Donnacha said:


> Heel Hunter :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Nearly threw myself at the fucking screen in rage when it happened. Still GOAT heel.


This. Can't wait for raw 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SonoShion

Damn, Brock used to be advertised for this show, but now isn't anymore. They'll find a way though to write him off until Mania.

Expecting Randy/Bryan to be made official for NoC and Cena saying bye for now.


----------



## tonsgrams

Lol at people typing Evolution, its clearly going to be more like the Corporation.


----------



## JTB33b

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


Because he doesn't want Cena as champion either. He called it right down the middle and was going to screw whoever won the match. If Cena had won he would have suffered the same fate as Bryan.


----------



## Hamada

Now for a Taker/Flair heel turn to join up with Orton, Trips and Vince.

THE CORPORULATION MINISTRY.

:taker :HHH rton :flair :vince


----------



## D.M.N.

Interesting thought someone mentioned on Twitter, should they have held the cash-in back until Raw and done 'the reverse' of what happened in 2004? In 2004, of course Orton was dropped as the new face, whereas now it would have been Bryan?

Fantastic nevertheless, and cannot wait for Raw!


----------



## Hamada

Trips and Randy to stroll out in suits on RAW with a Bella each to bury the fuck out of Bryan and Cena.


----------



## JasonLives

Well if they dont want Cena in the mix right now. Maybe Orton will punt his ass tonight. Cena gets to rest and Bryan will be even more of a underdog.
They might draw that out for a few weeks but im sure it will happen soon.

I hope this leads to something good! I love heel Triple H, that cocky bastard...

SO much potential in this, please dont screw it up in the opening promo.


----------



## I Came To Play

I will :mark: the fuck out if Raw opens with:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

I hope to god WWE will do this right. 

They sure didn't in 2011.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Expecting this RAW to be greater than post Payback. Coming off an insane Summer Slam.


----------



## Starbuck

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There doesn't need to be some complex explanation.


Basically. This is wrestling. I can overlook the odd plot hole here and there so long as they give some sort of explanation for it. The bright side and all that. Hopefully you can do the same lol...

One thing that was so awesome about the Orton/HHH turns was the body language of each of them. It's things like that that just make it all even better. Orton slowly turning around to look back and the camera showing us Bryan caught in the middle was just awesome. Then the smirk from HHH and little smirk from Orton himself after he won. Cole was fantastic on commentary this needs to be said. He sold it beautifully. The icing on the cake was Trips with the mocking YES chants. GOAT. Best ending to a PPV in years. I'm still in shock that it even happened.


----------



## just1988

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


*Let's be honest, it does make sense. Vince McMahon said he doesn't like Cena and Bryan, now they've got themselves a corporate champion in Randy Orton. It didn't matter who won to them (kayfabe wise) because they were gunna screw the winner anyway. Also, in theory, they'd rather have the title on Bryan because he poses less of a threat that Cena would, had Orton cashed it in on him.*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Its not that fact that the Orton/HHH alliance makes no sense. 

But the fact HHH is the centre of attention, this is now gonna be the HHH show and its fucking 2013.

This is been going on since 1999


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

After how long have we seen a Heel Triple H? I'm pumped for this RAW!
EVOLUTION FOR LIFE!


----------



## Huganomics

Can't wait. It's a good day to be a wrestling fan.

They should do a promo sometime in the next few months where Flair returns and teases an Evolution reunion with the HHH/Orton regime only for HHH/Orton to beat the everliving shit out of him.


----------



## 751161

Most I've been pumped for RAW all year.


----------



## Duke Silver

Can't say I didn't see it coming, because I did, but even still I'm shocked that WWE went through with it. Bryan looked like a complete star at Summerslam, and on a show where Punk and Lesnar went to fucking war, Bryan was _the man_.

Almost immediately after Bryan won the title, I was willing for the show to end, because any second I knew that Orton's music would hit and Hunter would turn.


Everything was done to perfection, and WWE just created a red-hot angle that could end up propelling Bryan even further. A clean win over John fucking Cena at Summerslam, and a 14 year journey to the WWE Championship ruined by two of the most vile, genuinly unlikeable heels in the past 20 years. Orton and Trips better pay for screwing over DAH GOAT!

I'm so hyped for Raw.


----------



## 751161

Also to note, for the first time in a while I actually legitimately hate a heel. I was so pissed off at Triple H last night for turning on Bryan.


----------



## Chrome

Huganomics said:


> Can't wait. It's a good day to be a wrestling fan.
> 
> They should do a promo sometime in the next few months where Flair returns and teases an Evolution reunion with the HHH/Orton regime only for HHH/Orton to beat the everliving shit out of him.


Wow, I was just thinking that they should do that too. :lol

Would be a great way to draw heat.


----------



## larrydavidcape

HeelHeelHeel and THE CORPORATION. Things are finally picking up!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Fourth Wall said:


> Also to note, for the first time in a while I actually legitimately hate a heel. I was so pissed off at Triple H last night for turning on Bryan.


Awesome. HHH getting legit heat. honestly wish I could legit be pissed off at him like I used to be, but damn, it's just been way too long since I've seen something shake things up like this in a while. I probably would have been real pissed if he did it to Punk back in 2011 because I was seriously invested in Punk's strong 2011 run. I am with DB as well, but not like I was with Punk. HHH could probably still work his magic thou. lol


----------



## 751161

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Awesome. HHH getting legit heat. honestly wish I could legit be pissed off at him like I used to be, but damn, it's just been way too long since I've seen something shake things up like this in a while. I probably would have been real pissed if he did it to Punk back in 2011 because I was seriously invested in Punk's strong 2011 run. I am with DB as well, but not like I was with Punk. HHH could probably still work his magic thou. lol


They did it to perfection with the way they played it off. Triple H acting like he was happy for Bryan and the next minute he lays him out with a Pedigree. I went from Celebrating to actually close to smashing the screen. Triple H just knows how to be a heel, he was great as a heel back in the day and he's great as one now too. The fact I could go from liking him to actually hating him in that short space of time is awesome.

For once, I don't know what's going to happen from this. It's just a really intriguing angle and I love it!


----------



## admiremyclone

I can see it now, the crowds will cheer Orton and Triple H just because they're happy they finally did something different and turned heel. 

We need the fans to DESPISE the new villains and 100% get behind Daniel Bryan and hope he beats the holy crap out of both of them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

admiremyclone said:


> I can see it now, the crowds will cheer Orton and Triple H just because they're happy they finally did something different and turned heel.
> 
> We need the fans to DESPISE the new villains and 100% get behind Daniel Bryan and hope he beats the holy crap out of both of them.


Exactly. But I can see HHH heeling it up as well. Crowd just hasn't digested it yet.


----------



## hag

I couldn't believe they actually went through with it. After all these years of John Cena overcoming the odds. I just couldn't believe it. I was so disappointed when the celebration began and it looked like it was going to be a simple victory for Daniel Bryan.

Then Ortons fucking music hit and I lost it.. Then he turned around and I thought it was going to be another one, as Michael Cole calls it, "reminders" I was pissed. Then Triple Pedigreed his bitch ass and I lost my fucking mind.

WWE hasn't done anything like this in so long!! I love it. Great story telling. Markin, bro.


----------



## Starbuck

This is the first major shake up in years and we actually have not 1 but TWO legitimate heels. I just can't believe they went through with 2 turns of this magnitude. I can't believe it. Yesterday WWE's top heel was Alberto Del Rio. Today? It's COO Triple H and WWE Champion Randy Orton. Madness!


----------



## 751161

I could understand them cheering it last night. It was a shocking moment, I don't think anyone expected WWE to go through with it like that. Hopefully they actually get some legit heat tonight though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Will be the first time I watch RAW for ages.

Hoping for an evolution reunion.


----------



## hag

The BEST part of the heel turn was when Triple H was mocking the YES Chant. I'm still in fucking shock.


----------



## 751161

Imagine if RAW opened to this:






:HHH2 rton


----------



## D.M.N.

Nine years ago:






1 hour 44 minutes in. Would be cool if WWE referenced the 2004 beat-down as there are parallels with last night, and maybe introduce the Orton/HHH background to newer viewers who probably are not aware of Evolution.

If they did do Evolution V2, then I think a video package of V1 should be played at some point in the next week or two.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Love it love it love it!!!

Heel HHH and Heel Orton are always good to watch. And a pissed Bryan is the best Bryan.


----------



## Duke Silver

I haven't really commented on Hunter's turn yet, because honestly, Bryan completely stole the show for me. 

To have a heel Game again... it's perfect. 

I've been waiting for that moment practically since he bloodied Flair in 05, or at least when it became apparent that Trips was in for a long babyface run. I've never really been a fan of babyface Game. He plays the heel so expertly, yet he's so average as a face. I can't believe they finally pulled the trigger.

Any other situation would have me celebrating Haitch's turn. Not this one. I'm pissed, in the best way possible.


----------



## -XERO-

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Powers of Pain

Starbuck said:


> He wanted him to have his moment so that he could take it from him and it would cut that little bit deeper than had he not won at all...I thought that was obvious.
> 
> Anyway, HEEL TRIPLE FUCKING H for the first time in 7 years? My body is not ready. I actually jumped up and down like a lunatic because I just didn't believe they would actually go through with it and Orton with him?
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> *
> I haven't stopped smiling and the beauty of it is, I'm marking like fuck for HHH and Orton but I also want Daniel Bryan to win. WWE have played this to perfection. 2 fresh and DOMINANT heels, something we've been missing for a long ass time and a genuine babyface robbed of his moment and his victory set for the chase. This is going to be great and I'm still stunned that they actually went through with it. I simply cannot wait for Raw. I don't know what I'm going to do with myself all day tbh I'm that excited.*




This guy gets it. And this is exactly the reason some DB fans should stop crying about the injustice of it all and understand that WWE did what they did to push Bryan even higher and make him even more of a top face than he is already. I for one and really looking forward to Bryan chasing Orton for the belt.


----------



## Victarion

Still digesting the PPV. Intellectually it was great, Bryan is going to be better chasing the title.

_But damn it_, fuck you HHH and Randy. I'm assuming/hoping Vince is allied with them too, and I guess Stephanie if she's still relevant. It should be good, Bryan's definitely gonna have that uphill struggle again for the belt. Hopefully he's screwed over in some way and has to go the route of winning the rumble. Bryan/Orton @ 'Mania would be gold although I'm not sure if they'll be able to hold off that long. 

Survivor Series could easily be team EVOLTION (or Corporation or w/e) versus TEAM BRYAN

NOC/Battleground/Hell in a Cell is probably one too many PPV's though, so I'm not really sure what'll happen.

EXCITED, though.


----------



## Iceman.

Chris Masters returns and joins Evolution 2013, I can only dream!


----------



## hazuki

Wonder who will take Cena out


----------



## Cobalt

Cannot wait.

Heel Orton and HHH, Bryan chasing the title. Gonna be absolutely quality.

I'd mark so hard for Evolution reunion. :mark::mark:


----------



## 751161

It would be cool to see Batista have another little run now, if Evolution is really returning.


----------



## SonoShion

Apparently Ric Flair would have had an appearance at Summer Slam yesterday but they nixed it because of the incident at the panel. He probably would have joined HHH and Orton celebrating :mark:


----------



## MrWalsh

yeah flair would have been nice for appearances I guess


----------



## JasonLives

They better not chicken out on this. Triple H getting seconds thoughts or some dumb shit. 

This ending up down the road with Triple H Vs. Randy Orton :moyes1

Kinda wish he would come out, almost looking like he is sorry. Then turn on THAT COCKY HEEL SMILE and tear it up.


----------



## Gaston

These two are legends as heels. One of the greatest of ALL time. Now both of them are heels and with Daniel as the face whos fueding with them I sense a lot of great moments and promos


----------



## 751161

They better not flip it and try to make Triple H face now. That Pedigree was ruthless and he was completely emotionless during it and after it. It was perfect. They need to carry it on, I legit hate Triple H at the minute. They finally have two top heels Triple H and Orton.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yep. Scary to think that as of last night, the top heel in the company was ADR :lmao

Now, they have 2 badass heels and it really looks like an uphill battle for Bryan.


----------



## purple_gloves

I've hardly watched Raw for months or looked on here. Ordered Summerslam last night, and what a good decision. Great ppv, incredible ending, and I can't wait for Raw. Can't believe I'm even saying that as I had genuinely lost interest.


----------



## DOPA

FUCKING YES! HHH HEEL FINALLY! :mark: :mark: :mark:.

I've been waiting for his ass to finally be back to what he does best and that's being a nasty heel.

Him and orton together with Bryan chasing the title. This could be something special.

I'm really intrigued to see what happens with Punk too after losing to Lesnar.

Pumped for this Raw :mark:


----------



## Charmqn

I love how Orton played if off last night. Teasing Bryan, then just stopping and turning around and BAM! Evolution 2k13. HHH was just happy and Oron had that calm, cool, and collected reaction. Basically, the "got ya bitch" look. 

Give credit to the crowd too. They played a big role in making the deception and heel turns more exciting.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

I wish he would bring back the punt kick.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Awesome turn here. It HAD too happen with Punk and Henry recent face turn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

HHH Heel :mark:

Cena not champion :mark:

Buzzing for tonight once again


----------



## seannnn

Charmqn said:


> I love how Orton played if off last night. Teasing Bryan, then just stopping and turning around and BAM! Evolution 2k13. HHH was just happy and Oron had that calm, cool, and collected reaction. Basically, the "got ya bitch" look.
> 
> Give credit to the crowd too. They played a big role in making the deception and heel turns more exciting.


The way HHH slowly edged towards him before the Pedigree was ace. 
I was devastated last night but I'm really looking forward to see where they head now.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Tune in tonight kids for another exciting installment of HaitchTales!


----------



## WWE

This is just like last year. Right now, I'm not sold as Bryan being the top face longterm.

Last year, Cena got injured, and Ryback replaces him as the top face until he recovered from his injury.
This year, Cena is injured, now Bryan will replace him as the top face until he recoveres from his injury.

I want to wait until later this year When Cena returns to see how they go with D-Bryan.

But until then...

rton2


----------



## Bryan D.

Raws after PPV's are always awesome. I don't expect any different from this one. OH MY GOD, I sill can't believe HHH just turned heel.

:mark:

MY.BODY.IS.NOT.READY.FOR.THIS


----------



## BrendenPlayz

I wonder if they will bring more guys into the frame, who will it be if they do. So much possibilities and man am I pumped. Triple H and Randy Orton heeling it up, god damn we are in for a treat.


----------



## Bryan D.

DAT TRIPLE H HEEL FACE.

:HHH2


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

OH FUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Old_Skool

Holy crap, what an ending, first WWE having the balls to have Bryan go over Cena clean (I'm in the Bryan camp, but can certainly see the longterm positives of having him on the hunt for the title and eventually getting redemption and regaining what 'his' etc. down the road, which I firmly belive WILL make him the face of the company) and then FINALLY we have Trips back where he belongs (and Orton to a lesser extent) as a ruthless, coniving heel (and being the boss to boot!). I can't say enough how much WWE has improved over the past couple of months, am eagerly anticipating RAW now and wondering if we'll get a whole Corporation/Evolution 2.0 (with the new 'recruit' putting Cena out of action in order to justify his time off) or if it's just Trips/Orton.


----------



## EdgeHead103

When HHH came out to 'King of Kings', I looked at my brother and said...that's weird...something...something is going to happen that will bring back heel HHH...BOOM!


----------



## Victarion

Yeah, HHH heel will be refreshing. There was only really a handful of people he could have turned Heel against up till now anyway, he'd get cheered. He still might, along with Orton but if they just turn "Dick mode" up to 11 they should be able to get boos when combined with screwing Daniel Bryan who's over as fuck.


----------



## Spinaltap87

Yep, dream heel turn. I wonder who's the best person to kick-start the promo-ing on RAW tonight:
Trips?
Orton? 
Both together in Corporation suits? :agree:
Or with D Bryan to start the show with a MAJOR pop?

Obviously we can all dream for a nice bit of Line in the freakin' Sand to get us going, but I'm sceptical...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


Hallelujah 
HALLLELUJAH
HALLELUJAH
HALLELUJAH

HALALEELEELEEELOOOLAHHHHH


----------



## JY57

> TheRock
> Congrats my #WWE family for a helluva #SummerSlam. The boys (and gals) worked their asses off. Congrats @RandyOrton new @WWE Champ! #Viper


the GOAT has spoken


----------



## #Mark

Hunter to come out to My Time, King of Kings or Line in the Sand?


----------



## Bryan D.

Orton/Rocky please.

:mark:


----------



## zkorejo

This is a perfect angle. Please WWE *DONT FUCK THIS UP!*

I am loving the double heel turn with new mainevent heels and a babyface that I love. 

You know what what make it better?... involve Punk in it. Let Punk do the mic work and let Bryan kick the shit out of the new corporation ass kisser heels. This is going to be awesome.


> Originally Posted by Tyrion Lannister View Post
> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


Um no it makes perfect sense. Remember when Vince said he doesnt like Cena or Bryan and wants someone like Triple H only 10 years younger? Yeah Im sure this is what he was referring to. HHH let him beat Cena clean because he didnt give a shit who wins the match because no matter who won, the plan was that Orton will be the one walking out with the title just like he did.



> Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton,


That doesnt make any sense. How can Orton pin Bryan for the wwe title in the middle of the match? :/

There is nothing wrong with the storyline yet.


----------



## 751161

It will be really refreshing to see a new Champ around. That's all I wanted last night, a new Champ and we got it. Bryan defeated Cena clean, held the championship, therefore I am happy.

This angle with Orton/HHH has got me pumped. I just want it to be time for RAW already. If HHH/Orton come out to 'Line In The Sand' I'll be dead.


----------



## Xobeh

Am I the only one that isn't really interested in it?
I mean this is more than likely gonna be the turning point to put HHH/McMahon for control of the company. It just seems sort of... obvious.


----------



## Bryan D.

#Mark said:


> Hunter to come out to My Time, King of Kings or Line in the Sand?


If he comes out to this:





I'd mark out so hard that I'd cry


----------



## 751161

Bryan D. said:


> If he comes out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd mark out so hard that I'd cry


Holy crap, if he comes out to that.. :mark: :mark: :yes


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh man, Starbuck markin' like crazy, ain't she? :lol

But I suppose it's appropriate. HHH turning heel is a big thing and Orton turning heel, while overshadowed by HHH's, is still nothing really to sneeze at. I wonder what they're gonna say to make sense of them being on the same page now. It's been about 9 years since we could say that, and for good reason. 

I'm really looking forward to where they're going with the Punk/Heyman stuff. I have the greatest fear it's just going to be Punk/Axel... maybe we'll get lucky. But the promos between them should be awesome.


----------



## checkcola

If I were still a mark, I'd so hate Triple H and Orton right now.


----------



## Duke Silver

The Sandrone said:


> I'm really looking forward to where they're going with the Punk/Heyman stuff. *I have the greatest fear it's just going to be Punk/Axel...* maybe we'll get lucky. But the promos between them should be awesome.


I have this concern as well. Coming off the Lesnar feud, that's just not going to cut it.

Honestly, I'd much rather have Punk/Heyman on PPV than Punk/Axel.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I'm so fucking pumped.. HHH and Orton as heels :mark:

I actually want to hate them as well, so they do their jobs right.

Excited for other parts of the show as well, where Wyatt goes from here being the main one.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Bryan D. said:


> If he comes out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd mark out so hard that I'd cry


OMG don't! GOAT theme, he'll probably just come out to 'time to play' though.


----------



## Hamada

This is how RAW should open: 

Trips/Orton/Vince come out swagging it up, GOATing around as usual. Trips gets on the mic and announces an Evolution reformation, which brings out Ric and BIG DAVE, sending the crowd into overdrive as Evolution boss it around as per. Trips/Flair/Dave then proceed to beat the living fuck out of Orton, Trips pins him while Vince makes da three count thus completing the Paul Levesque Circle of Life.

While Trips/Orton/Vince/Dave/Ric are celebrating, HHH gets back on the mic and says “I feel like Chris Hughton, because I’m the only one that draws around here” and then proceeds to wipe the floor with Batista and Flair, ending with a massive HHH pedigree on Batista on top of a massively bleeding Flair (blade jobs :flair2). 

HHH and Vince then proceed to swag around the ring and dance for the duration of this:






Following that, Punk and Bryan compete in a best of 50 falls match for the rest of RAW to keep the marks happy, determining who will job to Trips at the next PPV.

BALANCE RESTORED.

:HHH2 :vince :HHH2 :vince :HHH2 :vince :brodgers :HHH2 :vince :HHH2 :vince :HHH2 :vince


----------



## SonoShion

Yall talking about HHH's entrance. I want Randy to have a new one or rock his previous Burn in my Light. 
Voices is stale as it can be.


----------



## checkcola

The Sandrone said:


> I'm really looking forward to where they're going with the Punk/Heyman stuff. I have the greatest fear it's just going to be Punk/Axel... maybe we'll get lucky. But the promos between them should be awesome.


I remember some people fearing DB was going to feud with Axel after MITB and now the same with Punk. I seriously doubt Punk will be stuck with him.


----------



## DaftFox

Holy shit we have storyline's. I was shocked that Bryan won and with how long he celebrated I wasn't expecting that cash in, I was so happy for him then THAT cash in happened. Let my inner mark shine through until 10 minutes after the PPV. This RAW, in theory, should be awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao "circle of life"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

checkcola said:


> I remember some people fearing DB was going to feud with Axel after MITB and now the same with Punk. I seriously doubt Punk will be stuck with him.


Speaking of which, Bryan's a very forgiving man. :bryan


----------



## Bryan D.

My thoughts? It's complete garbage.

:show


----------



## Young Constanza

Xobeh said:


> Am I the only one that isn't really interested in it?
> I mean this is more than likely gonna be the turning point to put HHH/McMahon for control of the company. It just seems sort of... obvious.


nope i'm with you, Bryan is just the sacrificial lamb to get over MORE tired McMahon family fuckery which is allegedly suppose to last til mania :no: same cena will comeback and usurp this feud from Bryan like he did to Punk when he was a face, like austin did to foley in the lead up WM15, like rock did with Angle in 2001. Same ole shit ugh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Man, I'd mark so hard if we get an opening segment like this with Vince/HHH introducing Orton as the corporate champ. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxxfea_wwf-raw-is-war-11-16-98-part-1_sport


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It is kinda funny how 9 years ago, HHH brutally attacked Orton for winning his first World Title. And now, 9 years later, at his 10th, everything has come around and HHH is the reason for his title reign. That and the McMahons feud in 09 is what makes me interested to see how they explain it.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

Corporate Evolution reunion with talks of Batista returning who knows? Although with recent Ric Flair is in heat with the company now seems doubtful


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Man, I'd mark so hard if we get an opening segment like this with Vince/HHH introducing Orton as the corporate champ.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxxfea_wwf-raw-is-war-11-16-98-part-1_sport


Friggin "die Rock" sign. Man, would be great if WWE allowed all out signs. lol


----------



## Brock

Wonder if Brock or Heyman will be there tonight, to say basically "Seeya later" 'till Lesnar returns for Mania, or will they just leave it 'till he does return.


----------



## JY57

^ Brock is not advertised to appear. He was before but they removed him last week from the advertisements. Saving the $$$ and an extra date most likely


----------



## Old_Skool

Christians#1PeeP said:


> Corporate Evolution reunion with talks of Batista returning who knows? Although with recent Ric Flair is in heat with the company now seems doubtful


IF it's going to be a Evolution 2.0 type thing, Trips will be in the position 'Naitch' was in back in the day (with Orton being in the Trips position), something like:

Triple H - Flair role
Orton - Triple H role
Matt Morgan (seeing as WWE been sniffing around him lateley)/Brodus Clay (repackaged obviously)/ Ryback (repackaged) etc. in the Monster/Batista role
and then one of the younger guys in the 'Orton role'.

I don't actually see an evoltuion 2.0 I can see it being a new corporation, either way the next few weeks/months are going to rock (and will basically guarantee Bryan as the 'man').


----------



## Biast




----------



## Big Dog

The only way this feud will be saved for me is if my boy is involved somehow, otherwise Orton and HHH can fuck off with their lazy lime light stealing shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Friggin "die Rock" sign. Man, would be great if WWE allowed all out signs. lol


lol, his heat is unreal the moment he hugs Vince. That was probably the only way they were really going to get people to boo him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Old_Skool said:


> IF it's going to be a Evolution 2.0 type thing, Trips will be in the position 'Naitch' was in back in the day (with Orton being in the Trips position), something like:
> 
> Triple H - Flair role
> Orton - Triple H role
> Matt Morgan (seeing as WWE been sniffing around him lateley)/Brodus Clay (repackaged obviously)/ Ryback (repackaged) etc. in the Monster/Batista role
> and then one of the younger guys in the 'Orton role'.
> 
> I don't actually see an evoltuion 2.0 I can see it being a new corporation, either way the next few weeks/months are going to rock (and will basically guarantee Bryan as the 'man').


Is that the same Matt Morgan that had the stuttering gimmick in 2005? :lmao

Meh, said it in another thread, but if they're gonna go Evolution style, may as well go with two guys who not only have a future, but are extremely talented, so:

Orton
HHH
Barrett
Sandow


----------



## Old_Skool

The Sandrone said:


> Is that the same Matt Morgan that had the stuttering gimmick in 2005? :lmao
> 
> Meh, said it in another thread, but if they're gonna go Evolution style, may as well go with two guys who not only have a future, but are extremely talented, so:
> 
> Orton
> HHH
> Barrett
> Sandow


Would LOVE that to be the lineup if they're going down that road, although my hope for them to do anything remotely decent with Barrett is almost completely non-existent, unfortunately Sandow has been booked like a joke (MITB aside) over the past few months and don't see WWE giving him that much of a push (also already has the MITB thing to go on, so in theory doesn't even need the extra push of being in a group at the moment).

Orton
Trips
Barrett

Would be a frigging awesome start with though, if thats the way they're playing things, certinaly looking forward to seeing where they go with this though.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Wouldn't mind a whole corporation but not sure who else. In the next months, I can see Shield feuding with them and one of them betraying the others to join. A corporation would be a good way of breaking apart the Shield. Let's face it, Ambrose eventually joining the Corporation is awesome to think about.

Over 15 years ago, they allowed Die Rocky Die and Go Back to Canada Bret signs. Now you can barely get a Cena Sucks sign in there. I remember when they did a cover story for Raw magazine about the growing number of signs at shows, now it's like they wanna tell you what signs to bring. Shameful.


----------



## Big Dog

I hope Vince shows up tonight, I'd hate this feud to just suddenly devolve into Bryan vs HHH and Orton.


----------



## APEX

Lets just keep it to Vince, HHH and Orton for now.
We don't need Sandow involved at all. He's not at that level.


----------



## morris3333

My Predictions for raw tonight.

the Shield vs rvd and big show and mark henry in a 6 man tag team match.

Ryback vs Daniel Bryan in a no dq match.

Alberto Del Rio and Damien Sandow vs Christian and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Fortitude said:


> Lets just keep it to Vince, HHH and Orton for now.
> We don't need Sandow involved at all. He's not at that level.


Sandow's not on the level to be WHC. But as part of this group he could do well. Perhaps win the IC title.


----------



## Nuski

The Sandrone said:


> Is that the same Matt Morgan that had the stuttering gimmick in 2005? :lmao
> 
> Meh, said it in another thread, but if they're gonna go Evolution style, may as well go with two guys who not only have a future, but are extremely talented, so:
> 
> Orton
> HHH
> Barrett
> *Sandow*


I love Sandow, but he really doesn't need to be in. Barrett? Sure, maybe it'll make him interesting.


----------



## Big Dog

Wasn't that long ago that Barrett had a clean pin over Orton.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Who thinks the fans are gonna boo Orton ?


----------



## 751161

I literally can't predict what's going to happen tonight at all. I love when that happens. So many avenues they could go with this.


----------



## DaftFox

They'll probably boo anyone against Bryan right now...


----------



## JoseBxNYC

If is Evolution is going to be Orton, HHH, DiBiase & Ryan. Barrett, Drew & Sandow are also candidates.

If they go with the corporation it will be HHH, Orton & The Shield.

I don't know why Ryback is being mentioned. Like I said in the Summerslam thread his bully gimmick is a set up for a Mysterio return.


----------



## jonoaries

This shit sucks. I can't believe people want to rehash that Evolution nonsense or that Corportation garbage. 
How about we demand something NEW?! not warmed over concepts with new foils. 
I swear WWE I stuck in the MId 00s


----------



## NearFall

Should be great. A lot of options to go for from here, but with HHH being heel and Bryan being top face it is looking to be fantastic


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I just can't wait until tomorrow so tonight's RAW is gonna be the first live RAW for me in a while. 

dat HEEL TRIPLE H. :mark:

It seems likely that they're going with Evolution 2.0 as 2013 marks the 10th anniversary of dat GOAT stable or then it just seems so to me because I'm a f'n mark for Evolution. :

but as much as I'm a mark for Evolution, I do get the point about "how about something new" that jonoaries made. It could be even better.


----------



## WhyMe123

When the Rock comes back he can play the Heel "Hollywood Rock" and join the corporation with the shield and Orton.


----------



## HiddenViolence

JoseBxNYC said:


> If is Evolution is going to be Orton, HHH, *DiBiase & Ryan*. Barrett, Drew & Sandow are also candidates.
> 
> If they go with the corporation it will be HHH, Orton & The Shield.
> 
> I don't know why Ryback is being mentioned. Like I said in the Summerslam thread his bully gimmick is a set up for a Mysterio return.


DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Can I ask why Lesnar isn't being brought up? May be weird, but I feel like Lesnar/Heyman would love to side and kiss ass with the more powerful faction in the company. 

Maybe I'm just being a blind mark, and it's surely possible. But the image of Punk and D-Bry in the ring together ,speaking against the "cowards" that cheated them out of something would be pretty damn cool. 

The only flaw with my idea is, I think it would take away from D-Bry. With no disrespect, I feel like Punk would overshadow him if they gave a promo together. Or maybe the crowd would still push for D-Bry, AND Punk. Maybe it could benefit both. I have no idea. My inner fanboy would love for them to start a faction together to stand against the evil "Corperation" faction.


----------



## kokepepsi

I just want evolution back 
And the shield somehow involved but probably makes no sense since they are the hounds of justice and LAST NIGHT was the biggest injustice of them all

I really just want evolution back with all the straps(fuck del rio and who ever the IC champ is)


----------



## Ortonrock2011

It was an epic match and both John and Daniel. Half expecting Batista and flair to return tonight


----------



## Deadpoolite

What will make this epic is if they can get this to culminate at Wrestlemania XXX. Ideally this is what should happen at Wrestlemania XXX

CM Punk(champion) vs Triple H for the WHC.

Randy Orton(champion) vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE Title.


They have to make sure they don't completely screw the young guys on the way to this. I would make sure both Cody and Sandow got title reigns during this angle. I would first have Rhodes win the WHC soon, let's say at Night of Champions. that fulfills his promise of winning the belt before Sandow. The corporate execs don't like Cody, though. They look to find a corporate puppet to face Cody, but are having a difficult time finding one. They aren't completely sold on Sandow, Del Rio is too rich for Vince's liking, Sheamus is injured, HHH/Steph give Vince the stink eye when he suggests Brock Lesnar, etc.

Ultimately, it's decided HHH bury Cody himself. he takes the belt off Rhodes at the october PPV. I feel this gives HHH an advantage over Vince when he was the GOAT heel during the corporation days, he can actually wrestle and hold the strap convincingly. Corporate champions HHH/Orton reign over the WWE Universe. Sandow is told it'd be a mistake to cash in on his boss, so that neutralizes the MITB for now.

During this time Bryan chases the WWE title, but keeps coming up short for various reasons, mostly screw jobs. When HHH wins the WHC, he switches his attention to that belt mostly to get revenge on HHH. He challenges HHH, HHH is amused as he thinks Bryan can't possibly beat him. Bryan does indeed beat him, and an enraged HHH attacks him after the match. This allows Sandow to take the opportunity to cash in on Bryan. Maybe HHH even acts as ref again to screw over Bryan 1 more time.

After some vetting on Raw by Vince, Steph, and HHH, Sandow becomes corporate approved and is allowed to stay champion. CM Punk finds his way into the WHC scene and wins the belt off Sandow. HHH is not pleased. Bryan wins the Rumble and picks Orton as his opponent. Sets up the showdown between Corporate and the Pro Wrestlers(not superstars) at Mania. Punk heading in as Champ is better for this feud imo, gives us a boss vs the champ storyline which differentiates it from the Orton/Bryan feud, and doesn't concentrate too much power in HHH's hands. it actually gives Punk some power going into the feud. Still leaves Cena, Brock, Rock? Undertaker, etc.. open for other matches, allowing WMXXX to truly be one of the best WM's of all time.

Alright, this wont happen. but dammit it should.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Sandow's not on the level to be WHC. But as part of this group he could do well. Perhaps win the IC title.


Actually, he is on the level to become WHC, because that's the upper mid-card title and that's where Sandow is right now. And Sandow may not be on the level of Orton, much less HHH, but him being in the group would slowly but surely bring him up to it. That's like saying Orton and Batista shouldn't have joined Evolution because at the time they joined, they were nobodies, even lower than Sandow and Barrett are now.


----------



## Choke2Death

So excited about tonight! Heel HHH AND heel Orton? Count me in! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Can't wait for the explanation tonight. If Raw doesn't get a 3.5 rating I'll be surprised.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Orton as champ will be good. I think he could hold it till the Royal Rumble.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I am actually very excited for Raw.. Still cannot believe they made Bryan go over CENA with CLEAN WIN.. The cash in was expected and i am not even mad Bryan isnt champion for now since him chasing the title is much more interesting.. Did not expect Trips to turn though and I am excited for that since Trips is great heel.. He is one arrogant motherfucker and I guess Vince him and Orton vs Bryan should be pretty interesting


----------



## Deadpoolite

WhyMe123 said:


> When the Rock comes back he can play the Heel "Hollywood Rock" and join the corporation with the shield and Orton.


I would love that so much. Is there room for him, though? Maybe corporate Rock vs The untamed beast Brock Lesnar at WM XXX?

As for other members I don't really like the idea of stray pieces just up and joining this new corporate faction. I feel there needs to be a very few members if any outside of Orton and HHH(and Vince I assume.) there may be corporate approval of certain superstars, but very few direct members of this group. I feel Sandow is one of the few who would fit. The Shield wouldn't be bad, either. Barrett? Eh, maybe in a Batista type muscle role for the group. He or Ryback would fit that role well imo.

I'd much prefer more of a two man power trip with Orton/HHH. HHH takes the WHC and goes down that GOAT Heel path. The boss AND the champ?:HHH2:buried


----------



## NoyK

Haven't been this hyped for a RAW in such a effin' long time :mark:

Can't wait to see where this is going. CORPORATION V2.0 :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

EVOLUTION IS A MISTERY!

:mark:


----------



## #Mark

Orton and Hunter should do a two man power trip esque beat down on Cena to write him off. I'm talking vicious chair shots on his elbow.


----------



## NearFall

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


Simple reasons. HHH wanted Orton as champion. Having an exhausting match, having a single man off guard left in the ring leaves less chance of fuck ups. It leaves him open to beat the crap outta the one guy without interruption/confusion for Orton to cash-in. It's simply a safer plan.

And out of kayfabe reasons, it legitimizes a new star and writes Cena off of the title scene. Two things you always long for, but complain about when you get them. Stop being such a pessimist


----------



## ellthom

About time they turned the best heel in the business a heel. How do you make a good heel, you make him screw over the most over guy on the rooster. Thats how you make a bad ass heel that people will actually boo, Randy and triple H are going to get some boo's tonight


----------



## BANKSY

Can't wait for Cena/Orton at Mania.



If we're following the blueprint WWE did in 2011 with Punk. So at the next PPV.

Cena beating Orton for the title.
HHH beating Bryan.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

BANKSY said:


> Can't wait for Cena/Orton at Mania.


That would suck.


----------



## RatedR10

Words cannot describe how pumped I am for this Raw. This can be a Raw to remember for a long, long time.


----------



## LVblizzard

Tonight's Raw is gonna be insane. The crowd should be good too since it's basically in LA, and the crowd last night was super hot.


----------



## Bryan D.

LVblizzard said:


> Tonight's Raw is gonna be insane. The crowd should be good too *since it's basically in LA*, and the crowd last night was super hot.


Where is Raw going to be btw?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bryan D. said:


> Where is Raw going to be btw?


ANAHEIM.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Triple H's face. :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Isn't it funny that Bryan lost his WHC in 18 seconds, and his WWE Title in 8 seconds.

:vince2


----------



## admiremyclone

Anaheim has hosted some great WWE moments over the years so I'm expecting big things tonight!


----------



## Biast




----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Biast said:


>


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

Lord Flvcko said:


> Triple H's face. :lol


:HHH2 GOAT facial expressions.


----------



## Bryan D.

BrosOfDestruction said:


> ANAHEIM.


Ah, it should be good.



Lord Flvcko said:


> Triple H's face. :lol


He's like: "_Umad bitches?_"

:HHH2


----------



## KO Bossy

Lord Flvcko said:


> Triple H's face. :lol


Orton's caption-"It ain't gonna suck itself..."

Hunter's caption-"Draw me like one of your French girls."


----------



## SonoShion

Randy hopefully rocking a suit tonight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

SonoShion said:


> Randy hopefully rocking a suit tonight.


That would actually be pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## DonkMunk316

By Far the best thing I have seen happen in wwe since I started to watch again 2 years ago, brilliant!


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Lord Flvcko said:


> Triple H's face. :lol


I hope it's a new smiley soon :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Does anyone think Bryan is just not going to get his revenge and Cena's gonna come in to save the day? I'm starting to think there gonna pull that shit.

Oh and does anyone know if Cena is on the show tonight?


----------



## KO Bossy

TakeMyGun said:


> Does anyone think Bryan is just not going to get his revenge and Cena's gonna come in to save the day? I'm starting to think there gonna pull that shit.
> 
> Oh and does anyone know if Cena is on the show tonight?


Hey, then it'd be EXACTLY like Punk 2 years ago.

"Alberto Del Rio/Randy Orton, you stole CM Punk/Daniel Bryan's championship, now I'm gonna beat you for it!"


----------



## Honey Bucket

WWE is on a serious roll right now. Just hope tonight's Raw does not disappoint.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for Raw tonight, should be a great show, the fallout from HHH/Bryan/Orton and the next feud for Punk, also be interesting to see where Ziggler goes now. There should also be a new contender for the world title which will be interesting.


----------



## Hamada

Can't wait when HHH comes out to a retooling of King of Kings....


"BEHOLD THE GOAT...."


----------



## Dubbletrousers

I really want to hear som "ASSHOLE" chants tonight


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

Can't wait for RAW :mark: I'll be watching on Tuesday night, gonna be totally distracted at work tomorrow. 

:mark: *must* *stay* *off* *forums* :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

rton2:HHH2 gonna continue to screw :bryan tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo

I honestly marked out so fucking hard for that heel turn.


----------



## Bryan D.

I wonder how Triple H will explain why he attacked Daniel Bryan

"IN THIS BUSINESS.... "

:HHH2


----------



## Point9Seconds

In honor of tonights raw. I am shaving my beard and wearing a suit for tonights raw!!


----------



## Eulonzo

Dubbletrousers said:


> I really want to hear som "ASSHOLE" chants tonight


Me too. 'Cause despite them cheering, I know there's gonna be some pissed off people in the crowd tonight.

I want them to chant some rude shit tonight out of anger. :datass I have a feeling tonight's gonna be an awesome show.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Do you guys think Christian will get another shot at the world title? Or do you think there will be a new no.1 contender?


----------



## Eulonzo

I think Orton finally shaving would be the icing of the cake for his heel turn tbh. :lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Eulonzo said:


> I think Orton finally shaving would be the icing of the cake for his heel turn tbh. :lol


That and letting his hair grow back. I may be too optimistic but it seems like he hasn't cut his hair for a month at least, hopefully he lets his grow some more. Even if he doesn't have as much hair as his Legend Killer days in 2004-2006, I'd be fine with it being similar to his early 2008 cut around Wrestlemania time.


----------



## Bryan D.

Choke2Death said:


> That and letting his hair grow back. I may be too optimistic but it seems like he hasn't cut his hair for a month at least, hopefully he lets his grow some more. Even if he doesn't have as much hair as his Legend Killer days in 2004-2006, I'd be fine with it being similar to his early 2008 cut around Wrestlemania time.


Yeah..


----------



## Alim

Orton needs to go through a character overhaul if I'm going to buy him as a corporate champion.

- Shave the rug on his face he calls a beard
- Start wearing a suit/dress clothes
- Change that awful theme music


----------



## Choke2Death

I was thinking something more like this:


----------



## JasonLives

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh and does anyone know if Cena is on the show tonight?


Thats a given. The question is just when they will take Cena out, if they put him out of action tonight or wait a bit.
Rightfully, both Cena and Daniel Bryan has a rematch clause. So if it wasent for Cena´s injury a Triple Threat WWE Title match would be a lock.

But just going by the dirtsheets it would seem he is gonna be taken out as soon as possible.

Punt kick to Cena to end the show maybe?


----------



## rabidwolverine27

I hope they don't make him a coward.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Much to my surprise, Bryan cleanly beats Cena! And then, then ... HHH finally turns heel again after all these years, WITH good old Evolution friend Randy Orton. Totally excited about this, and their promo on Raw.


----------



## DOPA

Can't wait for the start of the Bryan struggle to get to the top again :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Choke2Death said:


> That and letting his hair grow back. I may be too optimistic but it seems like he hasn't cut his hair for a month at least, hopefully he lets his grow some more.


I just can't take him that seriously with the facial hair.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bryan D. said:


> Yeah..


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

GREAT PPV last night. 

Loved Punk/Lesnar, Cena/Bryan and the heel turns and the possibilities they bring. 

Lets hope they continue the good stuff tonight. The WWE title storyline could go in so many directions, could be awesome or could turn into clusterfuckery... I'm cautiously optimistic about it.


----------



## Beaker3391

This is How the Summer of Punk should have gone Down 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Beaker3391 said:


> This is How the Summer of Punk should have gone Down
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Except the problem of ADR having 1% the talent Orton has.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Crowd should be hot tonight


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

TakeMyGun said:


> Except the problem of ADR having 1% the talent Orton has.


ADR is always able to deliver in matches. Just not that much in anything else.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Where is Raw taking place tonight?


----------



## Emotion Blur

It's never going to happen since Orton said himself he didn't like the song, but the :mark: that will occur if he came out to this tonight:


----------



## JY57

this what Cena posted in his Instagram account:


----------



## Hamada

OBAMA SPECIAL GUEST GM :mark:


----------



## DA

He'll have to change his t-shirt, that's what it is. :cena2


----------



## Bryan D.

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Where is Raw taking place tonight?


Anaheim, California


----------



## Honey Bucket

I guess I'm the only one who thinks Orton should keep his look? I abaolutely despised his 'Viper' look with the cropped hair and 'psychotic' facial expressions, which were about as intimidating as a gnat.


----------



## Rvp20

HHH and Orton are so much better at being heel's


----------



## VGooBUG

Rvp20 said:


> HHH and Orton are so much better at being heel's


the picture in your sig is beast


----------



## checkcola

Beaker3391 said:


> This is How the Summer of Punk should have gone Down
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Simplicity of storytelling should be that villains are be working together. So, either Nash was working under orders of Triple H or Nash was working under orders of ADR. That's what I liked about the Shield protecting Punk on the back-end of his title reign. They were paid off by Paul E. That's simple and easy to understand story elements. Nash texting himself is stupid and makes no sense.

The McMahons should not be in-fighting tonight. They should all be heel.


----------



## just1988

JY57 said:


> this what Cena posted in his Instagram account:


*IWC <3 Online, cryptic messages.*


----------



## Brye

As long as Orton isn't playing the psycho character, I'm interested.

Should be a good show.


----------



## checkcola

I don't think John Cena is giving up a clean win just to see Daniel Bryan pushed down the card, feuding with a brainwashed Kane or whatever.


----------



## Bryan D.

That face is even more epic. It needs to be a smiley.

:lol


----------



## Stad

JY57 said:


> this what Cena posted in his Instagram account:


edit: nvm i guess he does, lol.


----------



## checkcola

Stad said:


> Cena doesn't have an instagram account though, so this is fake.


Linked to from his twitter account, so yeah, its real.


----------



## Rvp20

Bryan D. said:


> That face is even more epic. It needs to be a smiley.
> 
> :lol


That fuking smug look on his Face. heel HHH at his best


----------



## Stad

checkcola said:


> Linked to from his twitter account, so yeah, its real.


Yeah, i just looked. I thought he didn't, my bad.


----------



## Hamada

Bryan D. said:


> That face is even more epic. It needs to be a smiley.
> 
> :lol


I think I just died. Dem H facial expressions.


----------



## Rvp20

JY57 said:


> this what Cena posted in his Instagram account:


New shirt perhaps


----------



## JY57

Stad said:


> Cena doesn't have an instagram account though, so this is fake.


he created a new one few days ago.

http://instagram.com/johncena



> JohnCena
> Just posted a photo http://t.co/C2u3JKBWVY


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bryan D. said:


> That face is even more epic. It needs to be a smiley.
> 
> :lol


:lmao HHH looks like fat and neck-less in that pic.


----------



## Stad

JY57 said:


> he created a new one few days ago.
> 
> http://instagram.com/johncena


Yeah, my apologies. I edited my post now haha.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Sorry I haven't read this whole thing but did anyone else think Trips was going to be the leader of the Shield last night? He came out in those pants and boots and his ref shirt was so baggy I thought he was hiding a vest underneath it.


----------



## Striketeam

I don't trust WWE. This will be 2011 all over again.


----------



## Raw2003

Hypno said:


> If I hear EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERYYY tonight, I might mark like a 5 year old kid.
> 
> I mean.
> 
> BOOOOO, TRIPLE H, YOU'RE A BAD GUY NOW, BOOOOOO.
> 
> I'm so hyped for this RAW, like really fucked hyped.


If they both come out together with the evolution music I will shit my self


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If they start using "Line in the Sand", I'll become an Orton mark again.


----------



## SovereignVA

TakeMyGun said:


> Except the problem of ADR having 1% the talent Orton has.


Get outta here with that.:lmao

I don't care how unpopular Del Rio is around here, Orton wishes he had half the talent Del Rio possesses.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Striketeam said:


> I don't trust WWE. This will be 2011 all over again.


2011 was one of the best years in recent memory...


----------



## Biast

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## VGooBUG

Someone can smoothen it out for me we gots a new smiley XD


----------



## Srdjan99

HHH epic heel promo tonight


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler Mark said:


> 2011 was one of the best years in recent memory...


2011 sucked ass. Aside from the Summer of Punk - which had a terrible booking - nothing happened. R-Truth was main-eventing PPV's with Cena ffs. That's how bad 2011 was.


----------



## Marrakesh

Hope this crowd doesn't completely no sell the Orton and HHH heel turns. Hoping for a HHH/Orton/Shield Alliance and a 20 minute rambling heel promo from trips to sell it. 

Should be an interesting Raw to say the least. Past few months has seen a mini-revival of sorts in terms of match quality but also story lines from the lower end of the mid card right to the top of the bill have improved drastically. The next year is crucial in really establishing some new legitimate Stars. Punk and Bryan are at the forefront of this revival.


----------



## Biast

Bryan D. said:


> 2011 sucked ass. Aside from the Summer of Punk - which had a terrible booking - nothing happened. R-Truth was main-eventing PPV's with Cena ffs. That's how bad 2011 was.


2011 was amazing until SummerSlam, then it started to suck ass...


----------



## Y2J Problem

They're not gonna come out to Evolution music people.


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Bryan D. said:


> 2011 sucked ass. Aside from the Summer of Punk - which had a terrible booking - nothing happened. R-Truth was main-eventing PPV's with Cena ffs. That's how bad 2011 was.


I think the point is, if you're looking for a terrible year to draw comparisons to, 2011 isnt it. 2009, maybe...2011, definitely not.


----------



## RatedRviper

NEW THEME SONG for Orton please!


----------



## dreamchord

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


Never heard of a swerve, mark? :lmao


----------



## dxbender

Bryan D. said:


> 2011 sucked ass. Aside from the Summer of Punk - which had a terrible booking - nothing happened. R-Truth was main-eventing PPV's with Cena ffs. That's how bad 2011 was.


R-Truth main eventing ONE PPV shows how bad 12 months is?

R-Truths main event push was GREAT. Doing things that was real funny and really got him over with the crowd.

You really gonna say:






and







Weren't great/funny?


----------



## Eulonzo

JY57 said:


> this what Cena posted in his Instagram account:


Heel turn?!?!?!!?!??!! :vince4


----------



## Redrox

This was done to absolute perfection! I loved how Trips went from celebrating with Bryan to slowly easing up on him and attacking him. And that classic heel Triple H smirk when he took the MITB briefcase from Orton... Fantastic stuff! I ordered Summerslam for two matches and the heel turns of both Orton/Trips sent me into mark out overload. So pumped for Raw tonight and if they come out to 'Line in the Sand' or even reference Evolution in any way, I just may pass out. Too much greatness... don't think I'm ready.


----------



## Stad

Bryan D. said:


> 2011 sucked ass. Aside from the Summer of Punk - which had a terrible booking - nothing happened. R-Truth was main-eventing PPV's with Cena ffs. That's how bad 2011 was.


R-Truth was gold during that heel run though, lol.


----------



## Starbuck

We're getting closer but I'm getting tired. I'm trying my best to keep my eyes open. I don't want to miss those glorious boos.


----------



## dxbender

Hopefully....


----------



## hazuki

Starbuck said:


> We're getting closer but I'm getting tired. I'm trying my best to keep my eyes open. I don't want to miss those glorious boos.


Take a nap set an alarm clock till 7:30. Should do the trick!


----------



## Big Dog

So is Vince going to come out on HHH's side or is he still going to against him?


----------



## dxbender

Big Dog said:


> So is Vince going to come out on HHH's side or is he still going to against him?


That's what we find out tonight I hope. For all we know, HHH helped Orton because he wanted to get Orton on his side before Mr.McMahon got Orton on his side.


Crazy turn would be if that was true, which causes Mr.McMahon to try and patch things up with Cena/Bryan and get them on his side(despite what he said to them).

It'd be like the Invasion when Mr.McMahon was trying to convince The Rock(the guy Mr.McMahon cost the title at WM just a few months before) to join his side.


----------



## Bryan D.

> Brock Lesnar Guy ‏@BrockLesnarGuy 1m
> "@CoReFayde: @BrockLesnarGuy Are you gonna be at RAW?" not missing this @WWE #Raw for the world.


Lesnar guy will be there.

:brock


----------



## Sensesfail

i am very happy about the Orton heel turn


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Big Dog said:


> So is Vince going to come out on HHH's side or is he still going to against him?


I'm not sure, Vince and HHH are feuding, but it wouldn't make sense for Vince to side with Bryan.


----------



## checkcola

Vince suddenly being 'right' makes no sense when the story going into Summerslam is he was 'wrong' when it came to DB. 

This can't be a Triple H texted himself deal. He and Vince need to be in on it.


----------



## dxbender

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm not sure, Vince and HHH are feuding, but it wouldn't make sense for Vince to side with Bryan.


That's what would make the whole thing that much more interesting. Is that Mr.McMahon becomes so desperate to get what he wants, he tries aligning with someone who everyone knows he doesn't like


----------



## Eduard Khil

I would like to see Bryan use his _rematch clause_ tonight on Raw. All ex-champions seem to get rematches.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

The Fourth Wall said:


> Imagine if RAW opened to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :HHH2 rton


Ftw :mark: that would be awesome xD


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

$5 on Orton being cheered over Bryan.


----------



## dxbender

One thing the SS match last night proved...Michael Cole can have big reaction on commentary if he wants,instead of just "Is it him...!?". That reaction once HHH pedigreed Bryan was one of Coles best reactions on commentary in forever!


----------



## Starbuck

I'm thinking the McMahon's will all be in on the screwjob but as the months roll on and we hit the end of the year/RTWM, HHH will become more and more maniacal and crazy with power that it will start to freak Vince out, possibly leaving Stephanie in the middle again where she'll tease that she agrees with him only to inevitably side with her husband which makes it Vince vs. HHH/Steph. Then Vince would be forced to turn to last man he would ever ask for help in this situation; Daniel Bryan...or John Cena...or The Rock...or Stone Cold...or SHANE O MAC lol. Pick one.


----------



## Mainboy

Would mark like shite if i hear this tonight :mark:


----------



## dxbender

Imagine if this happens to end Raw tonight(except Orton is in HHH role,HHH is in Flairs role,and Bryan is in Ortons role)







Or an even more surprising ending:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

So no Lesnar tonight?


----------



## hazuki

I wonder who will side with Bryan vs corporate or will he be solo against them?


----------



## checkcola

hazuki said:


> I wonder who will side with Bryan vs corporate or will he be solo against them?


I do not want any versions of the Union popping up.


----------



## VGooBUG

TakeMyGun said:


> So no Lesnar tonight?


im pretty sure lesnar is gone for a LONG time


----------



## thaimasker

Just 1 more hour


----------



## KO Bossy

hazuki said:


> I wonder who will side with Bryan vs corporate or will he be solo against them?


Kings of Wrestling? :mark:

I don't care if it doesn't make sense, I'll gladly accept the Real Americans just disbanding off screen.


----------



## JY57

TakeMyGun said:


> So no Lesnar tonight?


not advertised. he was before, but they removed him last week. got to save $$$ and dates


----------



## Bubba Chuck

1 more hour :mark: rton2 :HHH2


----------



## VGooBUG

JY57 said:


> not advertised. he was before, but they removed him last week. got to save $$$ and dates


do you know how many dates they have for him? Is he just gonna be saved for the wrestlemania season?


----------



## Sensesfail

i'm so excited for this Raw


----------



## The Enforcer

VGooBUG said:


> do you know how many dates they have for him? Is he just gonna be saved for the wrestlemania season?


I saw on WNW a few days ago that he's under contract for 3 PPV matches in 2013 so if that's true he's burnt them all up already between Mania, ER, and last night. Lesnar doesn't need to do anything until around the Rumble in my opinion.

Pretty excited about tonight's show even if we're guaranteed 20 minutes of HHH rambling on about how he's a mastermind. It'd be nice if we got some more of those videos from the Wyatt complex like when he debuted to show what they're doing to Kane as well.


----------



## Big Dog

Do you think a three way could happen? HHH supporting Orton, Vince supporting Barrett and Bryan supporting himself?


----------



## Londrick

KO Bossy said:


> Kings of Wrestling? :mark:
> 
> I don't care if it doesn't make sense, I'll gladly accept the Real Americans just disbanding off screen.


Same. Wouldn't bother me one bit if they had Cesaro tagging with Ohno tonight with no explanation of why he's no longer with Swagger and Zeb.


----------



## Marrakesh

VGooBUG said:


> do you know how many dates they have for him? Is he just gonna be saved for the wrestlemania season?


I'm sure they can work extra dates out for him outside of the contract if Brock wants to do it and they pay him what he wants. I'd imagine after last night Brock won't want to be sat on his arse for the next 6-8 months waiting for Wrestlemania. You can tell he's enjoying being back in the ring. I'd like to think he'll work 1-2 more ppv's this year.


----------



## Stad

45 minutes :mark:


----------



## JY57

VGooBUG said:


> do you know how many dates they have for him? Is he just gonna be saved for the wrestlemania season?


beats me. but Alavrez says he has total of 24 dates with 3 of them being PPVS. So if thats true than Mania is next since he already did Extreme Rules and SummerSlam. Although I am guessing he might do Elimination Chamber since its in Minnesota (his backyard) and get an extra pay-day.

I wouldn't waste him on the Fall for C PPVS they won't make the profit they want and its not good time for the company anyways with lots of programming & NFL Season. They tried that with The Rock at Survivor Series, didn't really profit at them at all and cost them big (aka Rock's pay). IMO if they are smart business men they should only use Brock/Rock for Big PPVS (Rumble, Mania, SummerSlam, & Extreme Rules (its getting up there and right after Mania).


----------



## 751161

I'm so tired tonight. Stayed up until 4am last night watching SummerSlam, woke up early. I need to stay up tonight though, I've got to see what happens with HHH/Orton


----------



## Bryan D.

Any bets on who opens the show?


----------



## jammo2000

judging by last night performance from brock i can only imaging the wwe will offer him extra dates with an extra cheque. 

there is no way we will not see him again until the rumble. his a huge draw a gold mine for the wwe there not daft. and brock last night showed how good he is. he sells brilliantly and tells a story to perfection.


----------



## Stad

Bryan D. said:


> Any bets on who opens the show?


I'll say HHH followed by Orton.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan D. said:


> Any bets on who opens the show?


Wyatt


----------



## CharliePrince

genuinely curious..

WHO LEADS OFF THE SHOW TONIGHT?!

Cena?
DB?
CM Punk?
Heyman?
HHH?
ORTON?

:ex:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Probably Vince or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## PUNKY

its kind of annoying that brock isnt going to be there tonight but im exited for where the bryan orton hhh storyline is going so i have to stay up and watch live,dont usually do that for raw because of all the ad breaks but im gonna have to tonight. 30 mins to go :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

I'll just lay this out here for you youngins pg era babies and people who weren't around for Era..

THERE IS ONLY ONE CORPORATION

Vince McMahon
Shane-o-mac

and the one, true, real CORPORATE CHAMPION: The Rock

that is all


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Big Dog said:


> Do you think a three way could happen? HHH supporting Orton, Vince supporting Barrett and Bryan supporting himself?


Give it up with Barrett.

Guy isn't going anywhere in the WWE. He jobbed to an electric shaver.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Im guessing Orton will start things off, then HHH will come out then Vince. then maybe DB


----------



## Green Light

Guaranteed Triple H opens the show with a twenty minute monologue about why what he did was right for THIS BUSINESS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

30 minutes!!! Time to play..

:HHH2


----------



## Cobalt

I reckon we won't know anything more then what we know now tbh. 

I always expect to know more in the post PPV shows but they always leave then
open for a few weeks. I think it'll drag on a bit butt should be a good show nonetheless.


----------



## #Mark

Cena opens but is interrupted by Hunter and Orton who come out to Line in the Sand. They brutally attack him with repeated chair shots to the exposed elbow, then cut a promo on why they aligned and screwed Bryan.


----------



## jammo2000

CharliePrince said:


> I'll just lay this out here for you youngins pg era babies and people who weren't around for Era..
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE CORPORATION
> 
> Vince McMahon
> Shane-o-mac
> 
> and the one, true, real CORPORATE CHAMPION: The Rock
> 
> that is all


AGREE 100%


----------



## KO Bossy

Bryan knows he can't fight Triple H, so that means he'll get the one man who can-his mentor, Shawn Michaels.

WM30 HBK vs the Game. Coming out of retirement match.


----------



## will94

The first time in a while I'm genuinely excited for a RAW. I can't wait!


----------



## CharliePrince

Randy Orton wishes he could be 1/10000000000th of this






period!


----------



## Daiko

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan knows he can't fight Triple H, so that means he'll get the one man who can-his mentor, Shawn Michaels.
> 
> WM30 HBK vs the Game. Coming out of retirement match.


Mentor, eh?
Bryan, eh? 
REGAL TIME!


----------



## ABrown

would :mark: if Orton came out clean shaven and in a suit.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Sucks that Brock's not going to be there tonight, and that Punk will probably have to feud with that scrub, Curtis Axel, but god damn, I'm PUMPED for Triple H/Orton/Bryan/Vince storyline. 18 more minutes!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

Inb4


----------



## birthday_massacre

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan knows he can't fight Triple H, so that means he'll get the one man who can-his mentor, Shawn Michaels.
> 
> WM30 HBK vs the Game. Coming out of retirement match.


Bryan better not fight HHH, we all know HHH will book himself over DB and not put over DB later just like HHH did to Punk.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


fpalm Please. If the PPV ended with Bryan walking out as champ, you would've pissed and moaned about it as you have been for the last month with Bryan being inserted into the WWE title picture. Being contradictory towards everything doesn't make you "insightful".


----------



## birthday_massacre

I hope get a smark crowd, it could put this raw over the top


----------



## Bryan D.

Guys, HHH is now a heel. Raw will probably start with a 30 minute promo from DA GAME of how this was good for business.

:HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre

abrown0718 said:


> would :mark: if Orton came out clean shaven and in a suit.


And came out to the corp champion music. Maybe a remix of Ortons theme


----------



## kokepepsi

I just realized I may have been an orton mark all this time
FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCK

10minutes!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm Please. If the PPV ended with Bryan walking out as champ, you would've pissed and moaned about it as you have been for the last month with Bryan being inserted into the WWE title picture. Being contradictory towards everything doesn't make you "insightful".


You're damn right I would've, and I still am because Daniel Bryan has no right holding that title for even a second. It's yet another black mark on the title's history, like when Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton won for the first time. That doesn't change the fact that nothing about the booking they laid out was logical or has any sense attached to it. This doesn't even have anything to do with who I like or don't.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're damn right I would've, and I still am because Daniel Bryan has no right holding that title for even a second. It's yet another black mark on the title's history, like when Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton won for the first time. That doesn't change the fact that nothing about the booking they laid out was logical or has any sense attached to it. This doesn't even have anything to do with who I like or don't.


Why doesnt he have the right to hold the title? he is the best WRESTLER in the WWE and he is the most over SUPERSTAR in the WWE.


----------



## ShaggyK

32 fucking pages before RAW even starts, seems wrestling is alive and well.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Cant wait!!


----------



## ThePhenomRises

I've kept an alarm and woken up early here in India for RAW for the first time in YEARS... Dat Heel Trips effect. :HHH2


----------



## Choke2Death

We're nearly there :mark:



birthday_massacre said:


> Why doesnt he have the right to hold the title? he is the best WRESTLER in the WWE and he is the most over SUPERSTAR in the WWE.


Because in his mind, anyone he doesn't like should not be employed by the company. I think the rest of you need to catch up on his selfish, over-the-top views.


----------



## Bryan D.

ShaggyK said:


> 32 fucking pages before RAW even starts, seems wrestling is alive and well.


It's the HHH's effect.

:HHH2


----------



## Obese Turtle

birthday_massacre said:


> Why doesnt he have the right to hold the title? he is the best WRESTLER in the WWE and he is the most over SUPERSTAR in the WWE.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're damn right I would've, and I still am because Daniel Bryan has no right holding that title for even a second. It's yet another black mark on the title's history, like when *Jeff Hardy* and Randy Orton won for the first time. That doesn't change the fact that nothing about the booking they laid out was logical or has any sense attached to it. This doesn't even have anything to do with who I like or don't.


Jeff Hardy has always sucked


----------



## KingCosmos

Happy for orton and finally glad he turned heel.


----------



## antdvda

CharliePrince said:


> Randy Orton wishes he could be 1/10000000000th of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> period!


I think all wrestlers wish they were 1/10000000 of that...


----------



## Amber B

I forgot it was Monday. Oh well.


This is probably what Orton says every week too.


----------



## Sensesfail

only 4 more minutes left


----------



## SP103

They better start off with Bryan/Orton/McMahon's. I hate when they go 2 hours and ignore 800 pound guerrilla in the ring.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Thinking Vinny Mac starts the show


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Almost here. I cannot fucking wait. Be prepared for the GOAT promo in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

gonna start with Del Rio or some shit.


----------



## Mainboy

2 Mins :mark:


----------



## Stad

SHOWTIME!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Eduard Khil said:


> Jeff Hardy has always sucked


Really? Even as one of the biggest parts of the best period ever in tag team wrestling? (Mid to late 80's being right up there)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Been waiting for this shit like a pregnant woman awaits the birth of her child. Leggo


----------



## 751161

ALMOSTT TIME GUYS!!! If The Evolution theme song hits, I'll freak out.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see how this doesn't start with Triple H gloating.


----------



## ABrown

birthday_massacre said:


> And came out to the corp champion music. Maybe a remix of Ortons theme


If he and Trips came out to Evolution's theme...

:durant3


----------



## Shaddw

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dragzila

Does anyone have a live stream


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Here we go.


----------



## Headliner

Hype!


----------



## CharliePrince

here we go!

FACE VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## BarneyArmy

here we go


----------



## TJC93

Only interested in the opening segment atm!


----------



## Sensesfail

here we go!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Lets get this show started :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil

Here we go


----------



## Cyon

HERE WE GO


----------



## birthday_massacre

abrown0718 said:


> If he and Trips came out to Evolution's theme...
> 
> :durant3


That works even better


----------



## King Gimp

HERE WE GO!! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

After a PPV this impressive, tonight's show MUST deliver... but I gotta lower my expectations.


----------



## KingCosmos

wow they are actually showing footage.


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao Paul's face.


----------



## El Capitano

Show time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog

Why is Brock and Punk the focus, surely it should be Bryan?


----------



## checkcola

WWE video packages are always top notch


----------



## DerpCena

Welcome to Monday Night Raw !


----------



## I Came To Play

Here we go :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

So excited :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

My body is ready rton2 :mark:


----------



## Marv95

Pumped. Don't screw it up.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Hope Raw can continue the SS momentum.


----------



## Cyon

Actual footage instead of slide shows?


----------



## connormurphy13

These video packages are pretty epic


----------



## TripleG

What a heartbreaking ending to Summerslam....could make Bryan into an even bigger star.


----------



## King Gimp

HEEL HHH!!!! :mark:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Here we go.


----------



## KingCosmos

:HHH2


----------



## checkcola

Ring It LOL


----------



## ABrown

RING IT!!


----------



## Amber B

It's Bryan's fault. His dumb ass should've high tailed it once he heard Orton's music. Punk did it.


----------



## cindel25

More Brock & The Shield please!


----------



## FITZ

Please do this right WWE, you started something that can be so amazing.


----------



## BarneyArmy

cena


----------



## VRsick

Been awhile since ive been this excited for raw.


----------



## NoyK

It's here :mark:
Fuck, I had to run like 3 blocks from my mate's house, was almost late for this.

I'm so hyped up for tonight, here we go :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

booooo go away


----------



## Luchini

Jhon Seeeeeeeeeeenuhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## darkguy

Why isn't Fandango opening -_-


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Cena ruined it


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Ugh....Cena


----------



## Emotion Blur

Even watching slo-mo recaps of SummerSlam, I still get goosebumps.

And Cena STILL opens the fucking show :lmao


----------



## quadsas

wat.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Really?


----------



## Headliner

LOL Happy Cena. Ready to take his shine back.


----------



## TJC93

Should of opened with HHH/Orton


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Why him???


----------



## Phillies3:16

Oh ffs, really?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Here's Cena.


----------



## DerpCena

Booooooooo.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Cena opening, really WWE? Really?


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Cena. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

John Cena, oh come on. Guessing Orton may put him out of action to give a reason why he is off tv


----------



## ShaggyK

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS WITH THIS BULLSHIT GET THIS DUMB FUCK OFF TV


----------



## Rvp20

Why Cena Why


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:cena2 Golden Boy


----------



## y2j4lyf

I WANT TRIPS/RANDY DAMMIT


----------



## Choke2Death

Fruit opens the show? LOL


----------



## TripleG

FUCK YOU CENA! GO AWAY!!! DON'T WANT TO SEE YOU, YOU MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## chargebeam

Somebody tell Cena to shut the fuck up.


----------



## 751161

Well, we didn't expect :cena to open did we..


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## ACSplyt

Here we go! My body is ready! And we started off with John Cena. :cena2


----------



## Marrakesh

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're damn right I would've, and I still am because Daniel Bryan has no right holding that title for even a second. It's yet another black mark on the title's history, like when Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton won for the first time. That doesn't change the fact that nothing about the booking they laid out was logical or has any sense attached to it. This doesn't even have anything to do with who I like or don't.


Sometimes you make a fair bit of sense but a lot of the time your opinions are just way ott for the sake of it. Your not stupid, you see what their doing with Bryan and this storyline and how they are trying to propel him. 

It may work or it may not but either way you know as well as any other fan with an ounce of sense that Daniel Bryan is in a position where he simply has to be given this chance ahead of anyone else on the roster. He is the most over Babyface in years and in a time where the roster seems to be filling up with potential future Stars, the elevation of Daniel Bryan could be the catalyst to bringing through more of them.


----------



## RyanPelley

Omg. Them boos.

Oh he's happy. What a surprise.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

And Cena is all like "do i give a fuck?"


----------



## Daiko

Evolution theme tonight please!! :mark:


Write this fucker off TV tonight please!!


----------



## Eduard Khil

The EX champ is here :cena


----------



## YoungGun_UK

cena...


----------



## PGSucks

DAT CENA :cena5


----------



## KingCosmos

:cena2 The true heel


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Wyatt is gonna come out and destroy Cena.


----------



## Sensesfail

Cena? you mean he's not getting surgery yet?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Cyon

:cena2

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I thought this *** was leaving?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Cena opens? Are you kidding me?


----------



## El Capitano

At least this is over with ealry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker

Cena no-sells title losses.. I knew he was opening the show..


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Cena coming out all smiles and laughs. What is new.


----------



## checkcola

Triple H/Orton will be the top of hr2 I bet.


----------



## VRsick

God his elbow is nasty lol


----------



## kokepepsi

Of course Cena is opening
Shit talks orton
Orton comes out
Then Bryan
then HHH


----------



## Obese Turtle

SP103 said:


> They better start off with Bryan/Orton/McMahon's. I hate when they go 2 hours and ignore *800 pound guerrilla* in the ring.


Not many members in that army


----------



## Stad

Cena no selling once again fpalm


----------



## dan the marino

I have to admit, this is the most I've been looking forward to RAW in... in years.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

lose WWE title? no problem...OPEN THE FUCKING SHOW ANYWAY!

Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Raw is still John Cena...


----------



## Amber B

Cena could get stabbed in the balls and he'd still smile and/or no sell the fuck out of it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

John "I got pinned cleanly by Daniel Bryan" Cena


----------



## -XERO-

*YOU LOST!

GET THE FUCK OUT!*


----------



## KuritaDavion

That fucking smug smile.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Cena sure looks upset about losing his title last night


----------



## Xobeh

Welcome to Cena's speech of "I tried to be there Daniel. I tried, man. But... I was stopped by ten thousand 400lb men".


----------



## TripleG

FUCK YOU CENA!!! GO AWAY!!! 

BRING OUT BRYAN!!! BRING OUT BRYAN!!!


----------



## ABrown

:jay2 damn Cena got that Popeye elbow


----------



## y2j4lyf

I thought that Cena was getting surgery?


----------



## Con27

After all that and Cena still starts the show?


----------



## connormurphy13

Incoming speech by Cena:

"I THINK ITZ RELE RELE RONG DAT DANYUL BRYIN GAHT SCRUD LAST NITE"


----------



## ShaggyK

No one cares how you feel John...


----------



## Trifektah

Why is this twat out here? Just fucking go away.


----------



## chargebeam

Why the fuck is the loser of the match opening the show?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Cena turns heel with Orton/HHH would fucking great


----------



## 751161

Sounds like a decent crowd tonight!


----------



## RyanPelley

Lol, nice crowd.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That elbow looks disgusting! Please go and get it fixed.


----------



## Mainboy

Cena sucks :lmao


----------



## King Gimp

LOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Just for last night, I'd be cheering Cena in his entrance. respect earned once again


----------



## ACSplyt

Boo that man!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Dat John Cena no selling a title loss :datass


----------



## MrKennedy666

go home john


----------



## Evilerk

so why is he here...


----------



## Bryan D.

Cena sucks chants.

:cena2


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

LOL.. even after last nights ending he still fucking opens the show.


----------



## Geeee

Lol at Cena in full troll mode.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Guy can't make it through 5 seconds without getting booed.


----------



## Lok

Crowd ripping into Cena


----------



## cindel25

Cena sucks chants! Rise above it John.


----------



## NoyK

Fuck off already Cena.




Give us this already


----------



## World's Best

Here he comes to wreck the show. Perfect way to start the program.... Fucking go away Cena


----------



## Cyon

I can't stop looking at that elbow jesus christ


----------



## Duberry

IMA FIGHT FOR BRYAN'S HONOR AT NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

"I'm absolutely disgusted"

Yeah, show us that with that big smile of yours...


----------



## The Brown Horatio

yuck, someone should censor Cena's nasty looking elbow


----------



## Ham and Egger

"Free Sabin" sign! :lol


----------



## Schultz

God this man could play a heel perfectly.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Unless wyatt destroys him or cena joins evolution 2.0 this is so fucking unnecessary


----------



## Amber B

:lmao


----------



## Phetikus

Crowd raping Cena :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cena getting booed for his pandering, ha good crowd


----------



## ABrown

Cena and this PSA :kobe


----------



## 751161

Cena gets interrupted by the Evolution theme song. Please happen. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

John "The More You Know" Cena.


----------



## Swa9ga

Cena still no sells and opens the show, fml


----------



## Secueritae

Cue the Wyatt Family.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Nice elbow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

UGHHHHHH. All he needs to say is "I HAVE A DREAM".


----------



## darkguy

He just no sold the clean win

GG IWC


----------



## chargebeam

What a horrible idea to open Raw with Cena ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## Lok

Holy crap look at that thing!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

That elbow is fucking nasty


----------



## Xobeh

Oh joy. The "man I'm injured. Feel sorry"


----------



## Stone Hot

That is nasty


----------



## Shaddw

Damn, that looks nasty


----------



## Alicenchains

Wow that is gross


----------



## TripleG

Does that elbow have an eye? Jesus.


----------



## Trifektah

Cena making excuses, fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you


----------



## Rated-HBK

That elbow is so fuckin gross.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

DAT ELBOW


----------



## Ziggler Mark

we get, it John....you worked hurt last night. No one inthe history of the business points this out as much as this mother fucker right here.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

I kind of want to poke it


----------



## RyanPelley

Yeah, that's why he lost...


----------



## Asenath

Jesus, John's elbow.

This rowdy crowd had better settle down and give the man a moment to explain his ailment in peace.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG Can he just fucking go away?


----------



## ACSplyt

:cena2 in troll mode.


----------



## I Came To Play

Ew


----------



## The Brown Horatio

He's no selling Byran's win through injury :lmao :lmao :lmao I cant, I cant :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cena making an excuse as to why Daniel Bryan beat him. What a dick


----------



## Bryan D.

That fucking elbow.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Look at the elbow. Oh yeah diggit!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Cena's elbow....

:damn


----------



## dan the marino

Okay. I did not need to see a 10 second close-up of Cena's repulsive elbow cyst.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Ah man, I thought this guy was going away for a bit.


----------



## Schultz

Dat elbow.


----------



## Headliner

This fucking geek.


----------



## Skullduggery

Cena nobody cares shut the fuck up


----------



## Emotion Blur

Cena making sure that we know that even though he lost clean, he didn't lose "clean."


----------



## Chrome

Good grief, that elbow.


----------



## Jigsaw83

that looks like it hurts lol


----------



## kokepepsi

if this is legit torn tricep
Fucking Cena has balls


----------



## El Capitano

Here comes the excuses 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza

So he's downplaying Daniel's victory. Fuck this guy.


----------



## connormurphy13

Okay I'll give him a pass on this speech because he put on a hell of a match last night.


----------



## Sensesfail

Yoko?


----------



## WrestlinFan

He's got to try and save fucking face doesn't he?




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Popeye elbows....why is he out there? Go home!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Cena pulling the excuse brigade out already. fpalm


----------



## theArtist

That elbow is bigger than Hunter's nose.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

25 time world champion, but i lost to a midget because my elbow hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypno

AND THERES OUR HEAT.


----------



## MrKennedy666

ah yes the old ''IM INJURED BUT I STILL WRESTLE FOR YOU LOVE ME'' jazz


----------



## larrydavidcape

A CLEAN FIGHT, A LEAN NIGHT


----------



## TJC93

Hopefully Orton and HHH get booed like that later


----------



## Swa9ga

Shit looks nasty though


----------



## chargebeam

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ crowd cheering.


----------



## 751161

Triple H and Orton are getting heat! :mark:


----------



## staceyrj13

LMAO @ the pop


----------



## PacoAwesome

Props to Cena with fighting with that elbow injury. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Headliner

Does Cena shove his elbow up the Bella's vagina?


----------



## Rated-HBK

He's leaving yes!


----------



## Daiko

That pop for him leaving :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

You can play baseball with that shit.


----------



## Amber B

Cena is a fucking trip. I can't. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

"I leave the WWE" 
:yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Those yes chants :lmao


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## Xile44

Lmaoo


----------



## KingCosmos

:cena2


----------



## Shaddw

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Cheering and "Yes" chants at Cena leaving :lmao


----------



## Palahniuk

Lol Cena was asking for that...


----------



## King Gimp

LOL AT THE CROWD


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Those fucking cheers for that :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Even John has to smile at that reaction.


----------



## Duberry

Wait, 4-6 months???


----------



## Alicenchains

Hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre

Love the crowd trolling Cena with YES YES YES that he is leaving


----------



## Bushmaster

Praise the Sun. we get a break from Cena


----------



## rpaj

as much as Cena s hated, he did the right thing last night and is still boo'ed.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

:lmao this crowd


----------



## Bryan D.

YES, YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao, they cheer his leaving.


----------



## Con27

Why is it every time he gets beat he's gotta come out and thank the opponent for giving him a good match and usually some bullshit injury story to go along with it?


----------



## dan the marino

I can already foresee how bad Cena's actual retirement storyline will go.


----------



## Aaro

anyone got a stream thAT ISNT first row sports? pm me!


----------



## I Came To Play

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Rvp20

Haha yes chants at cena leaving the wwe


----------



## checkcola

This is a brutal crowd lol


----------



## Eduard Khil

Yes chants :lmao


----------



## Cyon

Cena can't help but smile at the reaction to him leaving :lol


----------



## El Capitano

Yes yes yes yes yes yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt

That will be the only time you get cheered unanimously John. You leaving for the better good. Don't come back soon!


----------



## Green Light

This crowd :lmao


----------



## xdryza

Crowd just destroying Cena tonight. LOL.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

4-6 months

YES


----------



## VRsick

cena back in time for royal rumble entrant number 30, book it.


----------



## Sensesfail

Cena: Tonight I leave the WWE!

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## World's Best

"Tonight I leave the WWE" 

Crowd goes wild.


----------



## Trifektah

Cena, they fucking hate you.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

what i find amazing is that they arent writing him off...theyre just having him walk out. So "creative"


----------



## TripleG

LOL!!! 

"I have to leave the WWE!" 

ONE OF THE POPS OF THE FUCKING YEAR!!! Fucking LOL!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

bet my 1st born he's back in 2 months tops


----------



## NexS.E.S

Just in time fore mania season


----------



## MrKennedy666

HAHAHHAHA them cheers


----------



## ABrown

4-6 months? :ti

See ya at Survivor Series John


----------



## ShaggyK

Oh, so he'll be back just in time to win the Royal Rumble.....great


----------



## Xobeh

I kinda liked Cena there. He was being honest and was happy with the cheers


----------



## charlesxo

6 months?


----------



## Prayer Police

Damn, 4-6 months? Royal Rumble surprise entrant?


----------



## Mainboy

Cena to come back and win the Royal Rumble guaranteed


----------



## SP103

4-6 Months? Right. 
He'll be back by Survivor Series.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

*6 MONTHS* unk


----------



## nikola123

Headliner said:


> Does Cena shove his elbow up the Bella's vagina?


OMFG :lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Cena heal up and get better soon. Not going to miss you though 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Buttermaker

Cena is a rock.. Doesn't sweat when getting booed out of the building.


----------



## Lok

4-6 months? 0.0


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

No way will it actually be 6 months


----------



## KingCosmos

:cena2 4-6 Months


----------



## Asenath

John Cena really doesn't want to go on vacation, does he. His face -- bless him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

daniel bryan blowing the roof off the place


----------



## PacoAwesome

DAT POP!!!!


----------



## JY57

so he is out the same range as Sheamus than?


----------



## 751161

THERE HE ISS!!!!! :bryan :yes


----------



## Swa9ga

4-6 months, wow! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## TJC93

Give us Orton dammit!


----------



## Da Silva

For a second, I thought he said 46 months.


----------



## Griever11

I'm actually a little surprised Cena's going to be out that long but it will be nice to get a break from him for a while


----------



## Chrome

:bryan :bryan :bryan Here he comes!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena just put Bryan over as face of the company while Cena is gone.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Amber B

Because we needed Cena to introduce him when Bryan has more support than Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster

Almost thought he was gonna introduce Darren Young for a moment. I really hope they don't bring him in and talk about him coming out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:clap :bryan


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Mister Hands

WWE prop team hurrying to get a torch into Cena's hands right now for a literal passing.


----------



## TripleG

THE MAN!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Ha. So Daniel Bryan is selling last night's loss. Yet Cena is still happy.


----------



## kregnaz

Sensesfail said:


> Yoko?


Yokel


----------



## Xobeh

BLEACH said:


> 6 months?


I imagine he'll be back for RR, like the RR a few years ago


----------



## KO Bossy

My heart was racing. I thought for a split second he'd say "The man who deserves to be called WWE champion...RANDY ORTON." Thus completing a heel turn.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Cena won't even be gone 4-6 days.


----------



## Cyon

When the face of the company gets cheers for leaving, you know something is seriously wrong :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

That means Bryan is THE GUY now. Until..... he comes back.


----------



## checkcola

John Cena is endorsing DB basically

This is the worst possible time for Cena to have to leave with Football season about to start.


----------



## AthenaMark

Cena loses the belt and he's smiling. Bryan loses the belt..he looks sick to his stomach. The tale of TWO types of wrestlers.


----------



## Phillies3:16

They coulda made wyatt look strong and let him destroy cena to write him off but noooo cena went the dumb sympathy route


----------



## Choke2Death

Get well, Cena!

Now it's onto the main event picture! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

4-6 months. He'll return as a heel and joins Orton/HHH.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Probably for the best tbh.

We need a break from him and he deserves a break.

You can push more talent and have new fresh title feuds now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Cena passing the wwe to Bryan for 2 years


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

:clap well deserved time off Cena. respect earned

The era of Bryan has started


----------



## Lok

respect


----------



## brandiexoxo

Of course my fucking stream gives out....ugh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

I guess that was Cena passing the temporary touch to him.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

the most over fucking guy in the company right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WHAT A CHANT!!!!!!


----------



## 751161

'DAAT CHANT! :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga

DAT FUCKING POP BAH GAWD!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dat reception.


----------



## CharliePrince

ooo that girl in the red with the blue shorts is hot as fuck!

damn only 1 second of her


----------



## Nuski

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fuck this shit......damn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

Most over motherfucker in the world! DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Eduard Khil

:yes insanely over
Vince take note


----------



## BarneyArmy

Steph!


----------



## rjsbx1

*STEPH!!!!!*


----------



## betfairhornets

Fair play to cena his injury is bad hopefully he's back in time for mania you cant knock cena guy abuses his body to be there every night.


----------



## Amber B

Watch Sheamus and Cena be the final two at the Rumble.

DAT MUSIC.


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK!?!?!??! 11111!!!1!1!


----------



## ACSplyt

D-Bry is so fucking over :bryan :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Obese Turtle

ShaggyK said:


> Oh, so he'll be back just in time to win the Royal Rumble.....great


That's what I was thinking


----------



## PGSucks

STEEEPH!!!! :HHH2


----------



## Trifektah

So is D-Bry the new smiling jackass while Cena is away?


----------



## Alicenchains

Crowds dead


----------



## VRsick

I like stephanies old music so much better.


----------



## Daiko

Bitch Steph? :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Oh god Steph wearing her heels to show how she towers over Bryan.


----------



## y2j4lyf

For once, I'm interested in Stephanie


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cant they at least get D Bry get in a promo before Steph comes out


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Dat theme :lmao :lmao :lmao I thought it was the bellas twins for a second.


----------



## SPCDRI

Cena on the shelf for 4 to 6 months?

There is a 99 percent chance that is bullshit and a 1 percent chance that Vince is on suicide watch.

:vince6


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

STEPHANIE!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

there booing steph


----------



## rpaj

Stephanie is leather... yes! yes! yes!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuck off Steph.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Dat milf my god I wish I was Triple H


----------



## checkcola

Don't trust a McMahon, DB

What is this theme music? WTF Steph, how have I never noticed her crappy theme before


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Stephanie?

She sure killed that fucking crowd.


----------



## KingCosmos

Here comes the money.......oh wait the other one


----------



## Emotion Blur

The Ratman said:


> 4-6 months. He'll return as a heel and joins Orton/HHH.


Yeah, but whose side is he on?

And holy shit, Steph's theme is atrocious.


----------



## SpeedStick

oh yeah we don't know who side stephanie is on


----------



## brandiexoxo

So......Cena to win the RR again and challenge Orton at Mania? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

Let's see what happens with Steph.


----------



## connormurphy13

Stephanie McMahon or Gianna Michaels? :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx

Nothing makes me want to change the channel more than a McMahon.


----------



## I Came To Play

Steph's music is awful


----------



## Sensesfail

VRsick said:


> I like stephanies old music so much better.


i agree


----------



## cindel25

See this what I'm talking about...that damn family stinking up the screen. I'm over it!


----------



## Rated-HBK

Steph needs to go back to her old music.


----------



## Bryan D.

WWE will feel so fresh without Cena.

:mark:


----------



## ABrown

:jay @ this chick on the song sounding like Khia


----------



## I drink and I know things

Stephanie seems to have more testosterone than she used to.


----------



## chargebeam

What kind of a theme is that?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Steph is sooo sexy


----------



## GCA-FF

Stephanie....wtf??? And wtf is with the music?!?


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Fucking annoying song.


----------



## TripleG

Yes Lock her....like NOW!


----------



## Death Rider

Here's the ball. Bryan now run with it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joseph92

I wonder if Cena will really stay away for 4 to 6 months, or do you think we will see him again in a week or 2?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Heel turn for Steph


----------



## DerpCena

:bosh6

Todays 'music'


----------



## ShaggyK

If he puts her in the Yes Lock I would mark til Mania.


----------



## Lok

Oh boy...here we go. :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle

My God, that's some shitty music


----------



## KuritaDavion

Look at Steph trying to act. Look at her.


----------



## PGSucks

Dat acting. Vince must be proud :vince5


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Stunner! Give here the stunner.


----------



## 751161

'Dat heat. I hope Triple H and Orton get this kind of heat later on! :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Meryl Streep. Bitch, watch a real actress at work.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

I'd mark if Bryan put her in the Yes Lock


----------



## Ziggler Mark

anyone else find it ironic that the VP of creative is telling Bryan how unfair she thought the MITB cash in was? :bosh4


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Lots of heat here.


----------



## El Capitano

Oh go away steph 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Peapod

By the end of Raw, Stephanie will have screwed D-Bry over. Wrestlemania XXX main event - Orton vs Cena?


----------



## kregnaz

Fuck you Steph, fuck you


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Theres that best for business line....


----------



## Swa9ga

MILF! MILF! MILF! MILF! MILF!


----------



## HouseofPunk

In before Steph heel turn


----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

This Steph theme like Bray Wyatt coming out to gangsta rap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Knee that cunt in the face, Daniel!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Gotta love how they're giving DB the sympathy act even though it's only the 93423243th time someone has been cashed-in on like that.


----------



## un_pretti_er

I would still suck a fart out of stephanie's poop chute like a bong rip


----------



## larrydavidcape

I know everyone is hoping to hear Evolution's theme but I would weep with joy if 'My Time' came on


----------



## Cyon

:lol what a bitch


----------



## MrKennedy666

DEM OLD HUNTER BOOS


----------



## Bryan D.

BEST FOR BUSINESS. TRIPLE H GETTING DEM BOOS.

:HHH2


----------



## Eduard Khil

So Triple H had a conflict of interest? REMATCH.


----------



## ACSplyt

Can't wait for that heat when Triple H comes out. :HHH2


----------



## WrestlinFan

Kick her fucking head in for interrupting you.


No one interrupts Daniel Bryan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103

Whats Best for the beard?


----------



## rjsbx1

*Why isn't there a Triple H "Best for Business" shirt yet? :hhh*


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

if you were tuning into WWE during football season chances are you'll be tuned in with or without cena


----------



## SPCDRI

"Best for business"-Take the belt off a proven over star to put it on a washed up drug abuser.

:aries2


----------



## Osize10

Lovin Bryan on the mic. GOAT


----------



## Evilerk

I do love Steph..no matter what


----------



## BarneyArmy

THAT HEAT


----------



## Phillies3:16

YoungGun_UK said:


> Stunner! Give here the stunner.


Give her that danielson knee


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dat pop for Bryan! Dat heat for Trips! This is awesome.


----------



## Mainboy

Trash :lol


----------



## charlesxo

I'd love to see D Bryan to go ham and knee every McMahon in the face :lmao


----------



## Lok

Oh shit! :lol


----------



## Stone Hot

Burn!!!!!!


----------



## DerpCena

Shots Fired


----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Knee that cunt in the face, Daniel!


Hahahahaha. I wish it'd let me rep you again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

BURN!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93

Bryan crackin dem Cena type jokes


----------



## Headliner

Oh shit. Bryan just ruined his career.:lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Bryan is killing it on the mic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

D-Bry channeling AE Jericho...GO HAM, D BRY!


----------



## JCrusher

Bryan is awful on the mic


----------



## checkcola

Ha! Great line.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOO!


----------



## chargebeam

Crowd looks fun tonight!


----------



## Hypno

OWNED. DESTORYED. BRUTALISED. FATALITY.


----------



## TripleG

I've never heard that proverb Daniel...but LOL anyway!


----------



## PGSucks

Ugh. After attending such a fun show last night, I can't believe all the people sitting there crossing their arms.


----------



## dan the marino

D Bryan in the main event, a Corporation/Evolution faction showing up, heel Orton and Triple H, and now Cena taking a few months off. This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

"When you lie down with trash, sooner or later you start to stink." - GOAT LINE


----------



## Obese Turtle

Leader of DX? Whaaaa?


----------



## Daiko

Bryan going in dry :lmao


----------



## Cyon

OH SHIT BRYAN


----------



## bjnelson19705

YES! x Infinity


----------



## birthday_massacre

The WWE better not mess up this angle. And it better not be HHH vs Bryan with HHH going over.


----------



## NearFall

Hahahaha. Stephanie better have burn heal.


----------



## Bryan D.

:lmao TRASH!


----------



## El Capitano

BURN!!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan

Pretty sure when Cena said 4-6 months everyone knew he was gonna win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Sensesfail

Steph is the biggest hoe-bag in the WWE


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan going in on Steph!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DBRY!!!! Loving this!!!


----------



## NoyK

Snaaaaaaaap!

D-Bry dropping bombs


----------



## MrKennedy666

D Bry not holding back


----------



## SPCDRI

EPIC DAZZLING BURNSAUCE

:dazzler


----------



## O Fenômeno

:mark: :mark:


----------



## deadman18

Danny Boy spitting ether!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16

JCrusher said:


> Bryan is awful on the mic


Bitch say what


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Cena pretty much confirmed that Byran will feud with Orton/HHH until he comes back, then when he does he'll get involved in the feud and will be the one to beat Orton or whoever at mania.


----------



## theArtist

The Beard v the Nose v the Elbow. Book it Vince 

:dazzler:HHH2:cena4


----------



## cindel25

Oh DB lol


----------



## Asenath

Stone Cold 2.0 -- I'm kind of OK with this.


----------



## Chrome

You tell her D-Bryan! :lol


----------



## I Came To Play

:vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Shoot time for Bryan.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Bryan is amazing...but in 5 years, we'll all be giving him the Cena treatment. Truth.


----------



## Peapod

The swerve last night has interested me in the product again, definitely hoping for a corporate storyline.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

This is fucking good.


----------



## VRsick

really...


----------



## TripleG

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Lok

D.Bry break out the tie!


----------



## y2j4lyf

:bryan FUCK EM UP


----------



## checkcola

Anger Management brought up, lol


----------



## Swa9ga

Bryan is dropping BOMBS!


----------



## ABrown

Steph trolling :ti


----------



## Eduard Khil

Use a tie then you'll get fired!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck off Steph.


----------



## Headliner

lol Steph is failing hard at this shit. She'll be a full heel at the end of the night.


----------



## NyQuil

KO Bossy said:


> My heart was racing. I thought for a split second he'd say "The man who deserves to be called WWE champion...RANDY ORTON." Thus completing a heel turn.


Better to have him comeback as the RR final entrant and them eliminate a bunch of heels. Then when its Cena, top face and a heel Cena eliminates the face and then himself.

One of the Big Four and an epic heel turn. I mean, I can dream.


----------



## Snapdragon

Dr. Shelby returns


----------



## kregnaz

Anger management :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

D-Bry giving Steph a dose of his ether. :lol


----------



## Cyon

Bryan's gonna choke a bitch?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Phillies3:16 said:


> Bitch say what


THIS.


----------



## rpaj

fuck this solidifies that wwe trying to push Bryan as the face of the company..awesome!


----------



## DerpCena

Nice guy John still stood there ?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Stephanie is delivering an Anti-IWC promo.


----------



## JL23

Brian needs to Knee her


----------



## RyanPelley

This fucking bitch...


----------



## TripleG

Yes-Lock her...NOW!


----------



## King Gimp

Lol.


----------



## connormurphy13

So the whole McMahon family is heel again...? Didn't expect to see this in the PG Era


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Vince does like them big.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Stephanie telling the brutal truth


----------



## y2j4lyf

McMahons wit dat HEAT :vince5


----------



## WrestlinFan

Steph gonna get fucked up. Fuck her up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

The backhanded compliments! :vince3


----------



## TJC93

Get someone else out here ffs


----------



## SovereignVA

You are a B+

I love this segment.


----------



## checkcola

Steph is such a bitch, so perfect


----------



## ABrown

She trolling HARD :ti


----------



## Amber B

She's a fabulous troll, though :lmao


----------



## Headliner

I just don't understand how you tell your audience that this guy isn't worth it. The gullible fucks in the crowd will believe that shit if this is how you are educating them.


----------



## Sensesfail

B+ = Top Midcarder


----------



## Lok

solid B+ :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hey Steph, HBK, Jericho and Rey Mystero say hi


----------



## BarneyArmy

b+


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Headliner said:


> lol Steph is failing hard at this shit. She'll be a full heel at the end of the night.


she'll be a full heel before the end of the first half hour


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

You might not be an A but you're a B+? Cringeworthy god damn haha


----------



## ecabney

D-Bry gonna open up a can of V8 on the Corporation


----------



## KO Bossy

Oh goody, a feud aimed at the smarks...I swear they read this site, they're quoting shit word for word.


----------



## Swa9ga

"Solid B+, lmao"


----------



## Celestineee

B+!? FUCK OFF STEPH


----------



## El Capitano

Dat patronising 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

I want the whole damn locker room to come out and make that challenge.. Da fuck Stephanie?


----------



## bjnelson19705

TripleG said:


> Yes-Lock her...NOW!


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Daniel owning Stephie, this is awesome!


----------



## SP103

"You're a B+". 

Steph's implants are D+


----------



## finalnight

Headliner said:


> lol Steph is failing hard at this shit. She'll be a full heel at the end of the night.


Failing? Her promo is perfect.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaggyK

Oh for the love of god just make the bitch tap Bryan, please, for the IWC


----------



## Cyon

"You're a B+" :lol :lol


----------



## dan the marino

I have a feeling there's more truth backstage in what Steph's saying than we'd like to admit. "We know what you want more than you know what you want" seems to be the way they do things in general.


----------



## 751161

Bitch chant. :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos

Give her the Kenta Knee


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Bitch" chant


----------



## JL23

Daniel bryan is testing fate


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :bryan Going in


----------



## KuritaDavion

That B+ comment is so corp-speak it's giving me chills.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fucking loving Daniel Bryan on the mic right now!


----------



## I Came To Play

:vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## Trifektah

So this whole storyline is about Bryan being short and having a beard.

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Eduard Khil

I thought he meant "Beautiful"


----------



## TripleG

Damn right Daniel! 

Give 'em hell!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

"I don't have to be in the middle of the card!"


----------



## ACSplyt

Steph with that stereotype. :lol


----------



## Fandanceboy

You tell him, Steph
She owned him


----------



## y2j4lyf

MAKE HER TAP :dazzler


----------



## un_pretti_er

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Lots of intensity from Bryan.


----------



## Joel Anthony

KICK THIS BITCH'S HEAD OFF


----------



## Con27

Yeah gtfo Steph


----------



## Choke2Death

:lol @ Bryan


----------



## PGSucks

DAT MIC TOSS! BAH GAWD!!11 :bryan


----------



## ecabney

WHO SAID D-BRY COULDN'T TALK?!

DA GAWD GOING IN!


----------



## Bushmaster

Epic crowd and interaction right now.

Don't get Stephanie though, Bryan beat Cena clean so that should prove that he is championship material?


----------



## Rated-HBK

D-Bry is killing it right now


----------



## Swa9ga

Give her the fucking Kenta kick and shut her ass up


----------



## cmcabana

haha awesome he knocked the mic out of her hand.


----------



## Cyon

Bryan ain't having none of that.


----------



## Ray

'"BUT GAIZ BRYAN CAN'T TALK- HE'S A VANILLA MIDGET GAIZ" :bryan


----------



## Ziggler Mark

this is gunna be a great story...if they bring in Dr. Shelby, though, this is going to be awful.


----------



## Xobeh

Steph is like his mother.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kick the whore's head off.


----------



## rpaj

SCSA OUT THERE...SECURITY!!!!


----------



## Lok

security :lol


----------



## JL23

Daniel Bryan man.


----------



## SovereignVA

She called for Security, I love it.


----------



## King Gimp

great segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT jobbers ERR security


----------



## Prayer Police

Security = Future WWE jobbers


----------



## theArtist

Knee her in the fucking mush already.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Haha this is the most I've enjoyed Steph in ages.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:bryan "BITCH I AIN'T GOING NOWHERE"


----------



## rjsbx1

*Tomorrow, some woman is going to use Stephanie McMahon's A/B+ line on a guy she only sees as a friend.*


----------



## jcmmnx

Steph sure does "play" bitch well.


----------



## TripleG

Kick her in the face.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Here's why wwe wanted a bunch of men today


----------



## kregnaz

Full Stonecold mode :mark:


----------



## AthenaMark

BRYAN KILLED HER...MURDERED this girl and the new Corporation.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Make the bitch tap, Bryan.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Bryan better pull out a pistol and hold Steph hostage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

been awhile since we've seen security goons, finally some real heel heat


----------



## -XERO-

*Boss Lady!*


----------



## RyanPelley

Save us Vince.


----------



## Osize10

God they're making me sympathize with him and I already mark for the guy


----------



## CharliePrince

Stone Cold Steve Austin would never have stood for this

#truestory


----------



## Amber B

Steph is about to snatch that wig if he isn't careful.


----------



## charlesxo

Bryan is so fucking over :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga

Vintage Stone Cold lmao.. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Put this bitch in the Lebell Lock already.


----------



## Evilerk

I thought Steph was going to help him..but it's all about the Vin Man


----------



## Arcade

One of the security guards will be a future World Champion.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Xobeh said:


> Steph is like his mother.


So she's gonna cost Vince 100 million dollars?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"Daniel Bryan isn't over. Only his Yes chant is."

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I remember when people actually believed that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Just how crazy over is Bryan right now?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Steph looks really good tonight :yum:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

One of those security guards will be WWE champion someday. Daniel Bryan was once a security guard.


----------



## Headliner

How does Bryan go from TURNING UP to leaving like a bitch?


----------



## Cyon

Stephanie the Alpha Bitch


----------



## ABrown




----------



## -XERO-

And those heels....

<3


----------



## dan the marino

Oh god this Cena/Orton/Bryan/Steph/Vince/Triple H storyline could be absolute gold. 

Please, please DO NOT fuck it up!


----------



## Eduard Khil

He should jump up the aisle doing the "yes" thing but giving the middle finger :austin


----------



## birthday_massacre

a new Raw record 18 mins and the first ad. LOL


----------



## Choke2Death

Just bring on Orton and HHH already.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Steph just owned that midget.


----------



## Bryan D.

It's so awesome to see how over Bryan is.


----------



## 751161

'Dat heat. :mark:

This is brilliant!


----------



## Trifektah

"Leave!"

"No!"

*leaves*

Da fuck?


----------



## THANOS

Yes Bossy, we're finally getting a serious Bryan. I love it!


----------



## TJC93

They're gonna bring Orton/HHH out in the third hour when the crowd are burned out aren't they


----------



## cindel25

So DB going to call Austin for some tips on how to battle the family?


----------



## Dubbletrousers

So he's just going to buy a ticket and come back in


----------



## Sensesfail

i can't wait til Orton comes out tonight


----------



## JL23

Daniel Bryan Being Escorted out is BULLSHIT


----------



## finalnight

The Ratman said:


> One of those security guards will be WWE champion someday. Daniel Bryan was once a security guard.


So was cm punk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur

God, if we get a "constantly trying to sneak into the building" segment :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13

It's like a watered down Stone Cold character


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I'm a C- type of guy. How bout the rest of you?


----------



## King-of-the-World

So over! What a great segment


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Holy shit, Triple H and Orton are going to get booed out of the arena tonight.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

Trifektah said:


> "Leave!"
> 
> "No!"
> 
> *leaves*
> 
> Da fuck?


Probably foreshadowing his return later tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

"And that's the bottom line cause Daniel Bryan said so!"


----------



## Nuski

JL23 said:


> Daniel Bryan Being Escorted out is BULLSHIT


It's working guys.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hate to sound like a broken record...but Cena returning months later and turning corporate would be sweet lol :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre

CharliePrince said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin would never have stood for this
> 
> #truestory


Dont worry Daniel Bryan will be back with the milk truck to spray down Steph, HHH and Orton


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

It's been SO long since I was genuinely pissed that someone has been escorted away by security.

The best thing about this angle is that it has so many truths to it, WWE holding down true wrestlers for the 'WWE image'. The fact that they are touching on it brings a lot of real grievances to the surface. Brilliant stuff. It gets real heat and it gets you behind Bryan so much despite knowing it's not real and what they're trying to do.


----------



## Spicoli

God Damn! Daniel Bryan Is Over As Fuck! LOL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## charlesxo

Headliner said:


> How does Bryan go from TURNING UP to leaving like a bitch?


Just wait for the end of the show when he comes in and fucks shit up.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Why do I get the feeling Vince is gonna end up siding with Bryan...


----------



## Awesome22

This reminds me a lot of Austin vs the coorporation.


----------



## CharliePrince

to those who missed it

summerslam video package

the best vs the beast


----------



## Bubba Chuck

All of us right now :lol


----------



## Headliner

Steph is that perfect bitch boss that some black dude/girl would TURN UP on.


----------



## Chrome

Wow, I'm actually kinda pissed Bryan got escorted out like that. Finally, a face we can get behind. If that was Cena, I'd be jumping for joy.


----------



## Bryan D.

This better not be the last time we see Bryan tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome

This isn't the last we've seen Bryan tonight. Don't worry folks, shit will get real.


----------



## Arcade

Lol @ the James Harden and Stephen Curry commercial.


----------



## Phillies3:16

"I ain't done steph. I ain't done, not yet by a long shot"


----------



## Eulonzo

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's been SO long since I was genuinely pissed that someone has been escorted away by security.
> 
> The best thing about this angle is that it has so many truths to it, WWE holding down true wrestlers for the 'WWE image'. The fact that they are touching on it brings a lot of real grievances to the surface. Brilliant stuff. It gets real heat and it gets you behind Bryan so much despite knowing it's not real and what they're trying to do.


This. Amazing job by the WWE.


----------



## KO Bossy

"I'M NOT AFRAID OF BEING FIRED!"

"Daniel, leave the ring."

"OK..."

:lol

Aside from that, pretty good opening. The Cena stuff was pretty corny and schmaltzy, and I'm a bit baffled about this McMahon thing so far. I was hoping Triple H just took things into his own hands because he's a bad ass, but now his wife is sticking up for him...enh.


----------



## SP103

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm a C- type of guy. How bout the rest of you?


Hepatitis C?


----------



## birthday_massacre

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's been SO long since I was genuinely pissed that someone has been escorted away by security.
> 
> The best thing about this angle is that it has so many truths to it, WWE holding down true wrestlers for the 'WWE image'. The fact that they are touching on it brings a lot of real grievances to the surface. Brilliant stuff. It gets real heat and it gets you behind Bryan so much despite knowing it's not real and what they're trying to do.


And that is why its such a good story line, because it teeters on reality and storyline


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Daniel Bryan is the face of the company for the next 4-6 months

What a glorious day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy fucking hell, what an awesome opening segment. That was a straight up attitude era crowd.


----------



## Osize10

So Bryan won't be wrestling tonight. What the hell are we supposed to watch tonight?


----------



## El Capitano

Good opening segment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Why do I get the feeling Vince is gonna end up siding with Bryan...


down the line...


----------



## ShaggyK

finalnight said:


> So was cm punk.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



He was a gangster riding on Cena's car in his WrestleMania entrance one year, not sure if he was ever a security guard.


----------



## ACSplyt

Awesome segment between Stephanie McMahon and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Da Silva

The pop when Bryan inevitably comes back out is going to be out of this fucking world. 



Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm a C- type of guy. How bout the rest of you?


I'm almost a C but pretend to be an A.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Arcade said:


> Lol @ the James Harden and Stephen Curry commercial.


lmao glad im not the only one who laughed at that


----------



## Stone Hot

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont worry Daniel Bryan will be back with the milk truck to spray down Steph, HHH and Orton


He is a vegan he doesn't drink milk. It would be a Green Tea truck lol


----------



## rjsbx1

*Stephanie McMahon would've made a great school teacher. "You will never graduate high school, Suzie. Chin up though, you can always strip!*


----------



## Dragzila

Not a bad start.And now it's all going to be gone...


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Oh my god, this was an amazing segment. Just imagine how much better it would've been with Vince or hunter instead of Stephanie. I'm floored right now how amazing that promo was. Daniel Bryan is so over and he's doing great on the mic. This is exactly where I wated to see this feud heading.


----------



## TJC93

REMATCH


----------



## VRsick

why do we need this match again?


----------



## BarneyArmy

so a rematch.


----------



## Headliner

LOL at these two getting jobber entrances. Shows how much they care.


----------



## PGSucks

Why do Damien and Cody both get jobber entrances?


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

This angle is awesome. It's a simple story too, there should be no possible way to screw it up.

It's off to a great start.

Bryan is gold, Orton fits perfectly into his role as the handpicked champion, HHH and Stephanie as the corporate heel types will be great.....the only question is where Vince fits.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Double jobber entrance? Jesus christ fpalm


----------



## checkcola

Double Jobber entrance lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

KO Bossy said:


> "I'M NOT AFRAID OF BEING FIRED!"
> 
> "Daniel, leave the ring."
> 
> "OK..."
> 
> :lol
> 
> Aside from that, pretty good opening. The Cena stuff was pretty corny and schmaltzy, and I'm a bit baffled about this McMahon thing so far. I was hoping Triple H just took things into his own hands because he's a bad ass, but now his wife is sticking up for him...enh.


Question is did they clue Vince in or did they do it behind his back because they think he's old and eventually will try and push him out too.


----------



## SPCDRI

Curry looks like a child abductor. Holy crap!

:curry2


----------



## Lok

rematch time!


----------



## Stad

Sandow to get his win back.


----------



## connormurphy13

And so the rematch fuckery begins...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wow double jobber intro for sandow and cody

:faint:


----------



## Osize10

YES DOUBLE JOBBER ENTRANCE....FUCKERY COMMENCE!


----------



## O Fenômeno

SoupBro said:


> Epic crowd and interaction right now.
> 
> Don't get Stephanie though, Bryan beat Cena clean so that should prove that he is championship material?


Orton makes more fangirls wet than Bryan... :


----------



## Tardbasher12

Cena did a good deed by saying Bryan beat him cleanly. Sucks that he'll probably win the WWE Championship back when he comes back since he has a rematch clause. Then The Rock will come back and invoke his rematch clause at Wrestlemania 30, causing Thrice in a Lifetime.


----------



## El Capitano

Why a rematch??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

That lack of an entrance in a 3 hour show.


----------



## TripleG

Did you know? 

Watching the WWE cures Cancer! More effective than Chemotherapy, Chuck Norris' tears, or anything in Batman's utility belt!


----------



## Eulonzo

rjsbx1 said:


> *Stephanie McMahon would've made a great school teacher. "You will never graduate high school, Suzie. Chin up though, you can always strip!*


:lmao She even has that school teacher voice, too.


----------



## Cyon

REMATCHAMANIA

Seriously, unless it was a title match, this trend has to stop.


----------



## Buckley

So looks like Sandow is getting his win back.


----------



## KingCosmos

:cody future world heavyweight champ


----------



## Chrome

A little early to be having a rematch between these two.


----------



## SP103

I call total bullshit on the "Most active" Did you Know. Twitter exploded when Ryan Dempster of Red sox intentionally pegged A-roid on ESPN last night.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Watching RAW minus Cena. I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

If sandow doesn't go over ill be so tight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gotta give Stephanie credit. She plays a magnificent cunt. 

Surprising, eh?

:HHH2


----------



## TJC93

Oh god we're going to get Fandango vs Miz later aren't we


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Goldust is wanted!


----------



## birthday_massacre

SPCDRI said:


> Curry looks like a child abductor. Holy crap!
> 
> :curry2


At least Rhodes doesnt look like a pedophile anymore


----------



## Eduard Khil

Pay to watch match on PPV, show same match for free the next night :vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio

:vince5 "rematches"


----------



## Don Conte

So with Cena out of the picture for awhile I am going to be enjoying product while this lasts if we more segments like that Bryan one.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rhodoes/Sandow fight on PPV and then they fight again on free TV the next night......


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I'm guessing Cody's gonna win, because it's usually the World Championship briefcase holder that gets jobbed out before cashing in.


----------



## kokepepsi

Steph was so good
And actually looked hot today


----------



## NoyK

bjnelson19705 said:


> Watching RAW minus Cena. I can't stop smiling.


Don't jinx it, he might come out of nowhere and end the show standing tall somehow. Fuck.


----------



## TheBkMogul

Great opening segment. Steph's still got those subdued heel mannerisms.


----------



## all in all...

always wished Cody wore tighty-whiteys instaed of trunks 


(can anyone photoshop that...?)


----------



## bjnelson19705

TJC93 said:


> Oh god we're going to get Fandango vs Miz later aren't we


fpalm I hope not.


----------



## Luchini

Way to kill Raws momentum with this (re)match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont worry Daniel Bryan will be back with the milk truck to spray down Steph, HHH and Orton


Nah he'll be back with a vegetable truck.

Spurts out broccoli, carrots and balls of lettuce.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Why the fuck is this match being given away for free the night after a PPV?

I realize that they don't have a ton of heat right now, but this match is absolutely devastating to the intensity of their feud.


----------



## Swa9ga

I don't understand jobber entrances during a 3 hour show.


----------



## Cyon

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Nah he'll be back with a vegetable truck.
> 
> Spurts out broccoli, carrots and balls of lettuce.


SO EDGY


----------



## Ray

They said Cena's out 4-6 months?

Meaning we'll see him next month.

"Surprise Motherfuckers" :cena2


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I like Rhodes, but I'll admit this match is pointless to have right now.


----------



## TheBkMogul

kokepepsi said:


> Steph was so good
> And actually looked hot today


Actually? She's always looked stunning.


----------



## all in all...

the f was that......


----------



## darkguy

If the rematch was Brock vs Punk you guys wouldn't complain 

Can't wait to see if they make any progress on a title other than the WWE title with NOC around the corner


----------



## Headliner

This shit is garbage. No interest. No BUYS.


----------



## Eulonzo

Swa9ga said:


> I don't understand jobber entrances during a 3 hour show.


It's good for business. :HHH2


----------



## Phillies3:16

What catering food will ryback detest tonight?


----------



## Snapdragon

So if Sandow wins

WTF was the point if they just trade wins?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

See, Codys not over. YA'LL DONT ARGUE WITH ME AGAIN.


----------



## birthday_massacre

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Nah he'll be back with a vegetable truck.
> 
> Spurts out broccoli, carrots and balls of lettuce.


Oh so it will be spitting out V8 juice


----------



## Rvp20

Tune in friday to find out how cody lost his mustache :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't fucking wait for Orton and Triple H to come out. The heat is going to be insane.


----------



## Buckley

I wish Bryan was able to cut a promo and say something like "It's not even the fact I was cashed in on, because in one someone too, but its the fact that HHH betrayed me."

Seems kinda dumb to equally blame Orton and HHH at this point.


----------



## Osize10

Would anyone mark if Daniel Bryan came back in a Monster Truck?


----------



## PacoAwesome

kokepepsi said:


> Steph was so good
> And actually looked hot today


Agreed, and the fact she was acting like such a bitch made her hotter. Dayum.


----------



## Trifektah

LOL @ JBL getting pissed at Cole


----------



## RetepAdam.

Commercial break during a match.

Fuck off.


----------



## Aid

No Cena, no Sheamus, and heel Orton. That means CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and Christian are the top faces of the WWE right now. I think the internet just won.


----------



## Charmqn

I really want to see what Orton has to say.


----------



## Cyon

TheBkMogul said:


> Actually? She's always looked stunning.


That camera angle where she looked all high and mighty as Bryan was leaving was particularly nice imo.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

Was Stephanie trolling the IWC? It sure looked like it.


----------



## Sensesfail

The Cynical Miracle said:


> See, Codys not over. YA'LL DONT ARGUE WITH ME AGAIN.


i fail to see the point of his face turn


----------



## Emotion Blur

Double jobber entrance.
Commericial after maybe 5 minutes.
This is not a good sign for the rest of the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH so two ads in 5 minutes because we didnt have any in the first 20 mins. Yeah lets miss the intros of the middle of a match. 

Screw you WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK

I didn't really cared for this match on ppv and I don't really care now.


----------



## KuritaDavion

WEIDMAN said:


> They said Cena's out 4-6 months?
> 
> Meaning we'll see him next month.
> 
> "Surprise Motherfuckers" :cena2


There's no way he'll be gone more then three at the most.

Cody's not over, Sandow keeps losing, no wonder no one cares about this match.


----------



## Eulonzo

WEIDMAN said:


> They said Cena's out 4-6 months?
> 
> Meaning we'll see him next month.
> 
> "Surprise Motherfuckers" :cena2


That's what I think, too. :lol

I wouldn't be shocked if he actually does take a break but I don't see him taking a break for 4-6 months. Besides, he'll never really be gone, he'll still be on Total Divas. :cena3


----------



## FCP

WEIDMAN said:


> They said Cena's out 4-6 months?
> 
> Meaning we'll see him next month.
> 
> "Surprise Motherfuckers" :cena2


He'll just stay out 4 months and then win the Royal Rumble of course.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They're probably going to have a long ass last segment which is why they're doing the whole jobber entrance/commercial spam early.


----------



## Bryan D.

Still can't believe Cena is gone for a couple of months. This is gonna be good.


----------



## RetepAdam.

WEIDMAN said:


> They said Cena's out 4-6 months?
> 
> Meaning we'll see him next month.
> 
> "Surprise Motherfuckers" :cena2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

SPCDRI said:


> Curry looks like a child abductor. Holy crap!
> 
> :curry2


----------



## Ham and Egger

Phillies3:16 said:


> What catering food will ryback detest tonight?


That gimmick is fucking gold right now!


----------



## theArtist

Rhodes in those blue trunks though, dayum boy!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Cynical Miracle said:


> See, Codys not over. YA'LL DONT ARGUE WITH ME AGAIN.


It's because he is stacheless :cody2


----------



## SideTableDrawer

WWE lovin' dat ad revenue.


----------



## razzathereaver

Eduard Khil said:


> *Pay* to watch match on PPV, show same match for free the next night :vince


:littlefinger


----------



## KingCosmos

RetepAdam. said:


> Commercial break during a match.
> 
> Fuck off.


Get the Wwe app :vince2


----------



## SeanWrestling

I've been waiting for Triple H to turn heel again for years. It's hard to believe one of the greatest heels ever went more than 7 years as a face. It's been long overdue.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Can't fucking wait for Orton and Triple H to come out. The heat is going to be insane.


I wonder if they close the show, so Daniel Bryan can come back at the end to confront them.


----------



## Y2J Problem

This whole Bryan stuff atm is great, but honestly nothing else in the WWE really interests me. I mean I couldn't give a shit about this Sandow/Cody feud, cos the only title that really matters anymore is the WWE title.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Osize10 said:


> Would anyone mark if Daniel Bryan came back in a Monster Truck?


I'd mark if he came out on a bicycle


----------



## ACSplyt

FCP said:


> He'll just stay out 4 months and then win the Royal Rumble of course.


Cena gonna beat Stone Cold's record before he retires then win the WWE Championship a few more times to break Ric Flair's record. :cena2


----------



## J-Coke

They need to turn Shield face and attack HHH/Orton for their injustice!


----------



## connormurphy13

Phillies3:16 said:


> What catering food will ryback detest tonight?


Ryback:

1-*mockingly repeats what someone said to him*
2-"SOMETHIN FUNNY U LIL PUKE?"
3-Throws the person onto a table


----------



## rabidwolverine27

GTA>>>>>>>>>> Saints Row


----------



## Deadpoolite

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont worry Daniel Bryan will be back with the milk truck to spray down Steph, HHH and Orton


V8 Tomato juice truck more likely.


----------



## Buckley

Fredo In The Cut said:


> They're probably going to have a long ass last segment which is why they're doing the whole jobber entrance/commercial spam early.


How dare you use logic in this thread. :banplz:

But you're probably 100% right, which sounds good to me.


----------



## all in all...

Osize10 said:


> Would anyone mark if Daniel Bryan came back in a Monster Truck?


seems like the type that would drive a prius


----------



## ABrown

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Can't fucking wait for Orton and Triple H to come out. The heat is going to be insane.


----------



## WrestlinFan

So they're going to try and sell Sandow/Cody as a match we should pay for on PPV, and then turn around and give it away for free with no build, announcement, or entrances?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao I remember that. Curry future pedo after his career is over


----------



## Eulonzo

FCP said:


> He'll just stay out 4 months and then win the Royal Rumble of course.


I hope they do it just so I can see the meltdowns on here. :cena2


----------



## Phillies3:16

Ham and Egger said:


> That gimmick is fucking gold right now!


He needs his own food network show


----------



## TJC93

Kayfabe wise Orton cashing in was obviously planned beforehand so i'd like to know what they'd have done if Cena won


----------



## Luchini

Hmm, I'm slowly turning into a Bryan Mark.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Crowds into this match.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Just read that Del Rio (and McIntyre) got a beating over the weekend :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

J-Coke said:


> They need to turn Shield face and attack HHH/Orton for their injustice!


But The Shield are aligned with Orton/HHH :vince5


----------



## Ray

This rematch making me laugh :ti


----------



## SP103

The ad selection here on the USA network in the states is just fucking weird...
Sonic commercial
Modern Family ad
Deck Staining oil
MTV Video Awards commercial
Zales Commercial

Seriously-Apparently I'm a 23 year old guy who needs to stain his deck at my house while also needing an engagement ring while I jizz in anticipation that One Direction is playing live at the MTV music awards? Can't forgot my Sonic Milkshake..


----------



## bjnelson19705

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Nah he'll be back with a vegetable truck.
> 
> Spurts out broccoli, carrots and balls of lettuce.


That would be epic and hilarious. And healthy.


----------



## checkcola

This match is getting Divas treatment, poor guys


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, the crowd don't give a fuck about Sandow. He's only good at getting heat on the mic but the guy can't work the crowd in the ring to save his life.


----------



## Weltschmertz

Crowd is like the post-mania one. JBL chants...


----------



## Rvp20

Mr belding Rofl


----------



## TripleG

Mr Belding is in the crowd?!?! Seriously??? Can we cut to him?!?!


----------



## Headliner

Cody almost killed himself on that moonsault.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Lol @ that giant ass SILENCE sign haha


----------



## Amber B

WHY IS LAWLER SO STUPID?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Go home King, you're useless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KramerDSP

My roommates, who are very casual fans in their 40s, were legitimately pissed off at the ending last night when Bryan was robbed. Tonight, I caught one of them muttering "that's bullshit" when Stephanie had security escort him out. It's happening, folks. Bryan is going to become a license to print money when this is all said and done.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dem Cody chants :mark:


----------



## all in all...

cody chants 


well now


----------



## Buckley

So is every crowd going to chant JBl, Michael Cole, and Jerry at least once during the show now?


----------



## Mister Hands

Eulonzo said:


> That's what I think, too. :lol
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if he actually does take a break but I don't see him taking a break for 4-6 months. Besides, he'll never really be gone, he'll still be on Total Divas. :cena3


I kinda get the sense he's relieved there's someone to hand the reins over to for now, but eight days after surgery, he'll be all "Bored now, lemme back in."


----------



## Emotion Blur

How did Mr. Belding make mistakes teaching? He was the fucking principal.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Crowds into this match.


Hence the JBL Chant.


----------



## un_pretti_er

razzathereaver said:


> :littlefinger


Are you not sports entertained? :vince3


----------



## FCP

What happened during the break? The crowd is all into this match all of a sudden.


----------



## Bryan D.

LOL, this match > SS match.


----------



## RetepAdam.

The Cynical Miracle said:


> See, Codys not over. YA'LL DONT ARGUE WITH ME AGAIN.


Moderate "Cody" chants during the match.

That says to me "They like him, but they don't care about this match much."


----------



## Y2J Problem

Here's hoping the Shield become involved with HHH and Orton, they really need something new to do.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> I kinda get the sense he's relieved there's someone to hand the reins over to for now, but eight days after surgery, he'll be all "Bored now, lemme back in."


Especially after hanging with Nikki if Total Divas is any indication.


----------



## Sensesfail

hey the Edge-O-Matic


----------



## connormurphy13

Good Rematch, technical standpoint


----------



## rjsbx1

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'd mark if he came out on a bicycle


----------



## Eduard Khil

Sandow and his Face of Disdain, eh Lawler??


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Eduard Khil said:


> Pay to watch match on PPV, show same match for free the next night :vince


:vince2:HHH2 "It's good for business"


----------



## Rvp20

lawler plz ........ fpalm


----------



## -XERO-

Where the hell is your mustache?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Where's the mustache" :lmao


----------



## JC00

Buckley said:


> Seems kinda dumb to equally blame Orton and HHH at this point.




Ya but the thing with that is they are going with the they colluded with Orton to come out and cash in angle.


----------



## TripleG

So Jerry Lawler doesn't like it when somebody has a mean look on his face? OK. 

A fighting league isn't allowed to have mean looking guys in Lawler's mind. Fine.


----------



## Stad

RHODES BABY!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Cody wins again


----------



## birthday_massacre

what is with all the roll up wins in the WWE lately


----------



## Gunnar II

lmao at the grump cat sign


----------



## Big Dog

When I wake up in the morning and the clock is out of order I don't think I'll ever make it on time....


----------



## Lok

He got him again


----------



## Headliner

Sandow lost again:lmao:lmao

SOMEONE CALL THE COPS TO PYRO HOUSE NOW.


----------



## Swa9ga

Cody wins again, roll up!


----------



## Ray

The curse of the MITB winner jobbing continues :lol


----------



## finalnight

Emotion Blur said:


> God, if we get a "constantly trying to sneak into the building" segment :lmao


That's usually a smack down only storyline.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail

Eulonzo said:


> Besides, he'll never really be gone, he'll still be on Total Divas. :cena3


that is very true unfortunately


----------



## FCP

Uh oh, Cody on dat winning streak without the STACHE.


----------



## Cyon

Two wins in a row. Wow.

Poor Sandow.


----------



## kakashi101

They better not have Ceman come back and win the Rumble


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Why is Sandow losing to Cody? Typical WWE logic. Then he'll be World Champ next month.


----------



## SPCDRI

Cody Rhodes with a clean win again. Sheesh

:fpalm


----------



## King Gimp

CODY - (Y)


----------



## theArtist

Yes Cody, yes.


----------



## Con27

I wonder if this leads to Cody taking the briefcase


----------



## Ziggler Mark

well, shit booking of the blue briefcase winner continues. That thing is a fucking curse.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao

Gonna be a long ride for Sandow fans..


----------



## Bryan D.

Now he can challenge Sandow for the briefcase at NoC.


----------



## ABrown

Rhodes goes over again?

:aries2


----------



## checkcola

Sounds like Cody has some fan girls


----------



## Mister Hands

KuritaDavion said:


> Especially after hanging with Nikki if Total Divas is any indication.


"Guys, seriously, I need to punch _something_."


----------



## RetepAdam.

Okay, now I'm _really_ not sure what the purpose of this match was, unless Sandow is really going to cash in soon and start this feud for real.


----------



## KO Bossy

TripleG said:


> Mr Belding is in the crowd?!?! Seriously??? Can we cut to him?!?!


He'll be part of the Corporation, just wait. I'm calling it now.

"HEY HEY HEY, what is going on here?" "BAH GAWD KING, THE BIG BOPPER JUST DELIVERED A THUNDEROUS ROCK BOTTOM TO DANIEL BRYAN! THAT SON OF A BITCH!"


----------



## BK Festivus

Cody for #1 Contender


----------



## TJC93

Rhodes's face annoys me, something wrong with his mouth


----------



## Dragzila

Lol Cody with a push,but I like it.


----------



## dan the marino

Fredo In The Cut said:


> They're probably going to have a long ass last segment which is why they're doing the whole jobber entrance/commercial spam early.


More likely they want to fit in some movie trailers and other ads so they need the time for that as well as the segments they were planning.

Also what the fuck are they doing with Sandow? I'm sorry but just because someone wins the MITB doesn't mean you can just job them out until they win the title. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Marrakesh

Ryback Vs Turkey and Cheese Sandwhich at NOC. Book it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

MAH BOI :cody WITH DEM BACK TO BACK WINS


----------



## Chrome

I like Cody, but Sandow should've won. Keep the feud balanced.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So what was the point of that match. fpalm


----------



## Daiko

ohay Braddox.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Brad looking spiffy!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Did that win do anything for anyone?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Can't have your future would champ looking credible. He might actually draw. 


And how the fuck did Cody out smart him King, you dumb fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25

Cody to win the World Title now


----------



## I Came To Play

Maddox :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Oh! Dolph gonna get a push!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Fuck off Maddox
:O Oh hail naw


----------



## larrydavidcape

Brad Maddox: Beautiful, incredible and fantastic!


----------



## Prayer Police

Burying time, Ziggler!


----------



## Amber B

The stache distracted me from Cody's DSL's.


----------



## El Capitano

Maddox time :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## camaster2004

so cody to face del rio for the world title, so cody will be winning that and sandow cashes in on rhodes?


----------



## Cyon

THE MAD OX

What is this segment :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker

Sandows not getting buried people so don't cry about that.


----------



## BarneyArmy

The shield baby


----------



## Ziggler Mark

seriously....fuck this company.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Cody is better in the ring as a face, I believe.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ziggler vs the shield. 

NICE ha


----------



## VRsick

hahaha nice.


----------



## Snapdragon

Dat Ziggler burial


----------



## Rvp20

I fukin love maddox


----------



## Duberry

Osize10 said:


> Would anyone mark if Daniel Bryan came back in a Monster Truck?


----------



## PGSucks

Dolph in a storyline that matters?! :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ziggler is dead :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

that sucks for Ziggler, but if he somehow wins against the Shield, i will mark


----------



## Guy LeDouche

kakashi101 said:


> They better not have Ceman come back and win the Rumble


Whose Ceman?


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler vs The Shield lol


----------



## Lok

3 on 1! :lol


----------



## Luchini

That's probably a non-kayfabe thought veiled as a kayfabe thought from Ziggler.


----------



## Guar

:marK:


----------



## Hypno

FUCKING CORPORATION STRIKES AGAIN. I CANT CONTAIN MY HYPE.


----------



## Headliner

So they're going to push every single person that made those wwe.com videos. Big Show will get his too.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao

Handicap Match


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOHOOO!


----------



## Dragzila

Hahahaha gold!


----------



## RyanPelley

Here comes Ziggy's burial. Sigh.....


----------



## Swa9ga

Ziggler vs the Shield, oh shit!


----------



## Domenico

Ziggler vs the shield!!!!


----------



## Pongo

oh god ziggler/bryan faction?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

GOAT HEEL ABOUT TO SHOW.


----------



## Xobeh

wtf
why is his arm in a sling


----------



## Big Dog

Wtf another ad?


----------



## KuritaDavion

So Big Show and Henry come out to save Ziggler then?


----------



## Emotion Blur

So Ziggler vs Shield gets turned into Ziggler/Henry/Show vs Shield?


----------



## FCP

Hmm 4 of my favorite wrestlers in the ring at the same time. I Approve.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Watch out, Dolph, the Corporation be lurking


----------



## checkcola

Ha! Time to pay the price for crossing the McMahons Dolph


----------



## KO Bossy

ZIGGLER VS SHIELD?! AWESOME:mark:

He'll take a spear by Reigns and end up in the 10th row.


----------



## connormurphy13

NEW CORPORATION:

-Orton
-McMahons
-HHH
-Maddox
-Shield


HOLY FUCK...


----------



## cavs25

Maddox is golddddd as GM.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Vince was probably like "that's what Dolph gets for flapping them gums about Cena".*


----------



## Eduard Khil

No Brock tonight?
He may appear via satellite :rock


----------



## Headliner

Gotta love WWE using the This is Awesome chant to their advantage. Hilarious.


----------



## Amber B

The Shield will somehow lose.


----------



## MarcioDX99

:buried


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Cody will beat Del Rio then Sandow will cash in his money in the bank on him.


----------



## Ray

What is this. I don't fucking even.

Bring on Brock plz


----------



## Eulonzo

WrestlinFan said:


> Can't have your future would champ looking credible. He might actually draw.
> 
> 
> And how the fuck did Cody out smart him King, you dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Everyone seemed to love Cody before all this.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

The Sandrone said:


> So what was the point of that match. fpalm


Just to job Sandow again, because remember he has the World Title briefcase and that means they gotta job him out before he cashes in like they did with Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Cyon

3 on 1 against the Shield :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Please let the heels make the faces life a living hell. I fucking can't wait, this might actually be a feud for the ages, in general.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh god WWE I'm scared of you. You might make Ziggler go over the shield. I trust you as much as Daniel Bryan trusts Triple H.


----------



## camaster2004

right so obviously someone is going to come out and help ziggler surely?


----------



## Davion McCool

This is so fucking good, the entire WWE corporation is one big heel. FUCK YES. Faces are now marked men, I love this.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

That was a 2003 Bischoff move from Maddox then.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Are they fandangoing the this is awesome chant now


----------



## larrydavidcape

The Shield doing THE CORPORATION'S dirty work?


----------



## Griever11

I can't believe Sandow lost to Rhodes again for the second night in the row. Way to make you're future WHC look weak as fuck.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fuckery? 3-1 handicap match that Big Show/Henry will interfere ib to even the odds, resulting in a yet another meaningless match for Ziggler. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12

Dolphin is going to job to the Shield. =/, guess he shouldn't have insulted Cena via Twitter.


----------



## King Gimp

fuck your verizon phone.


----------



## Fandanceboy

Dat opportunity to show off :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Ziggler might be getting a push as part of this story. Nice 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Is this Zigglers injury angle so he can go film his part in the movie he's in?


----------



## Buckley

McMahons
HHH
Maddox
Orton
Shield

If they really are making a new corporation stable... :mark:


----------



## Rvp20

Dolph hasnt forgiven hhh for showering him in shit


----------



## himwaetheface

Paul thought he spotted the catering table for a second there didn't he


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

Davion McCool said:


> This is so fucking good, the entire WWE corporation is one big heel. FUCK YES. Faces are now marked men, I love this.


this. This. THIS.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

people expecting brock? Mother fuckers, he's gone til 'Mania


----------



## Pongo

KO Bossy said:


> ZIGGLER VS SHIELD?! AWESOME:mark:
> 
> He'll take a spear by Reigns and end up in the 10th row.


which half?


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Ziggler tried to speak up and the corporation shut him down. Shield/Ziggler should be awesome.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Dolph gon learn today :HHH2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Such a shame Lesnar isn't here. My dude could have PISS running down his leg and it'd be the most entertaining thing on the show.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Good ol Sandow...doing what most Smackdown MITB winners do...*


----------



## Mister Hands

Assuming they punish everyone who talked shit about Trips on dotcom, just have Bryan charge in and wreck shit during those matches. Exit YESSING sideways through the crowd.


----------



## El Capitano

Ziggler getting buried for his haitch remarks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

Eulonzo said:


> Everyone seemed to love Cody before all this.


And just how was a taking a dig at Cody? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all...

Takers Revenge said:


> Sandows not getting buried people so don't cry about that.


lol the guy's practically mummified at this point


----------



## KO Bossy




----------



## birthday_massacre

Gambit said:


> Ziggler might be getting a push as part of this story. Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Or written off tv


----------



## Deadpoolite

Oooh, looks like Bryan has an ally in Ziggler now. And the shield are doing Corporate dirty work. 

This makes JR's comments from that 2k conference more relevant. Wondered why he lumped Ziggler in with Bryan as not being 6'2 muscle men.


----------



## Xapury

You are a mark if you cant see henry and big slow helping ziggler in the match.


----------



## Domenico

I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?

:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

jesus I thought Ziggler sent out a Ryder tweet and they were gonna future endeavor him on live TV


----------



## Swa9ga

Henry and Big Show to even up the odds.


----------



## Chan Hung

Corporation stable sounds good


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler vs Rollins. Man, the amount of selling in that match is too damn high.


----------



## Eduard Khil

SJFC said:


>


Post of the night :lol :yes


----------



## Emotion Blur

Tardbasher12 said:


> Dolphin is going to job to the Shield. =/, guess he shouldn't have insulted Cena via Twitter.


LOL. He's not going to job--Show and Henry will probably come out since they have a beef with The Shield for some reason. Handicap matches RARELY ever actually have the one guy lose or look weak.


----------



## birthday_massacre

El Capitano said:


> Ziggler getting buried for his haitch remarks
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is his twitter kayfabe or is it legit?


----------



## TJC93

Yes, he used 'walrus' first. As stupid as it is


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Lok

there he is!


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## checkcola

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


He wants to be General Manager, now and forever. He's a fucking weasel. WWE Universe is being punished for rejecting Vicki, who for all her flaws, isn't a weasel like Maddox.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


It's called sucking up to whoever's in charge.

Randomly Paul Heyman is in the dark.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rvp20 said:


> Dolph hasnt forgiven hhh for showering him in shit


But HHH has forgiven Orton for assaulting his wife and father-in-law.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Anyone notice that the Gold Rush CD shamelessly stole the font from Purple Rain? Pisses me off I tell you what.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


You don't fuck with the Game, Maddox is choosing the smart side of the war.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


Maddox = Bischoff
The Shield = 3 minute warning


----------



## Trifektah

Rvp20 said:


> Dolph hasnt forgiven hhh for *showering him in shit*


Is that slang for "booking him in a match with Big E?"


----------



## Phillies3:16

Is Brock booked tonight?


----------



## SP103

Couldn't Heyman's bra just do double duty and act as a sling too?


----------



## theArtist

Bryan D. said:


> Ziggler vs Rollins. Man, the amount of selling in that match is too damn high.


Like Michaels v Flair on Prozac.


----------



## Dragzila

Even Heyman with the jobber entrance.


----------



## saucery

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


makes sense to me, he's the ultimate patsy and grovelling middle management character


----------



## TripleG

Paul Heyman is an awesome talker. Seriously.


----------



## I Came To Play

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


Its his boss


----------



## rjsbx1

*Paul Heyman's arm is in a sling. Guess New Jack finally got a hold of him for his 2000 salary*.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Trifektah said:


> Is that slang for "booking him in a match with Big E?"


lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

punk heel turn in coming ha

then we can get our DB vs Punk for the WWE title at WM match 


YES YES YES


----------



## Arya Dark

*Paul "If you don't shut up bitch I'll bust your hymen" Heyman. *


----------



## Pongo

Bryan D. said:


> Ziggler vs Rollins. Man, the amount of selling in that match is too damn high.


i don't think rollins will have to sell anything it's a freaking 3 on 1


----------



## Chrome

Here comes the Axel/Punk feud. Oh goody.


----------



## Cyon

:heyman


----------



## KuritaDavion

Heyman is just so damn great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao PAUL HEYMAN BEING GOLD!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The Heyman Bunch


----------



## El Capitano

Xapury said:


> You are a mark if you cant see henry and big slow helping ziggler in the match.


Yup. Ziggler am rose feud?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

Lol Heyman's like, "Yo Punk, Brock is gone for a few months and I need someone to distance me from the Axel kid"


----------



## Omega_VIK

Heyman is such a great father figure for Punk.


----------



## KO Bossy

Emotion Blur said:


> Anyone notice that the Gold Rush CD shamelessly stole the font from Purple Rain? Pisses me off *I tell you what*.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Punk just earned daddys forgiveness!


----------



## Sensesfail

oh Heyman


----------



## all in all...

Brother Brock

heyman 'forgives'

punk the prodigal son


evangelist stable plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lok

Punk say your sorry! :lol


----------



## checkcola

I love the heel heat they are putting the villains tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Big brother Brock. :brock


----------



## Hera

What a true man and legend Paul E is for bestowing his forgiveness on to Punk.


----------



## Palahniuk

Heyman going all Darth Vader on Punk's ass.


----------



## O Fenômeno

WEIDMAN said:


> What is this. I don't fucking even.
> 
> Bring on Brock plz


:faint:


----------



## Amber B

More like bottom bitch.


----------



## SP103

I was sorta hoping they would take Maddox the opposite way-He'd be the anti-Corporation with GM power.


----------



## Ray

I would fuck Paul Heyman.


----------



## Luchini

Davion McCool said:


> This is so fucking good, the entire WWE corporation is one big heel. FUCK YES. Faces are now marked men, I love this.


This could be great if they don't screw it up.


----------



## Big Dog

This RAW isn't quite living up to expectations at the moment..it's just off for something.


----------



## CM BORK

Heyman? ZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bryan D.

Pongo said:


> i don't think rollins will have to sell anything it's a freaking 3 on 1


Whateves dude. They'll be in the same ring.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Trifektah said:


> Is that slang for "booking him in a match with Big E?"


:barkley


----------



## PacoAwesome

Heyman is the shit. King of the Mic.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CM Punk, I still love you! :heyman


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Awwwwwww Heyman still loves Punk


----------



## TJC93

Hope this is another trap


----------



## King Gimp

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## WrestlinFan

TripleG said:


> Paul Heyman is an awesome talker. Seriously.


Really? Huh. Let me just take a moment to confirm this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Heyman with dat Darth-Vader-to-Luke-Skywalker "come to the darkside" proposal.


----------



## Daiko

Awww, he wuvs Punk.


----------



## ACSplyt

ChromeMan said:


> Here comes the Axel/Punk feud. Oh goody.


The next Intercontinental Champion, CM Punk. :vince2


----------



## Mister Hands

Heyman takes one withering look at the massive Corporate Heel stable that's forming, and gets more heat than all of them combined.


----------



## Waffelz

"I love you"


----------



## razzathereaver

"I still love you".
Awwwwww.


----------



## nikola123

*CRYING* I...STILL....LOVE.....YOU!!!!!!


----------



## theArtist

Heyman is one of the best talkers ever, the guy is just fucking awesome.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Axel will slaughter Punk on the mic. :troll


----------



## Eduard Khil

Heyman can put on some make-up to go with his love. Brother Love incarnate.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

WEIDMAN said:


> I would fuck Paul Heyman.


yup


----------



## Cyon

Heyman being Heyman :lol


----------



## checkcola

Great line, JBL LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone see the "Cena loves Scat" sign? :lol Jesus, some people.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I wanna see Punk go back with Heyman but it'll never happen.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I wish Paul was my dad.


----------



## birthday_massacre

why didnt Punk come out?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Oh great, the Bellas. -____________________________________-


----------



## Tardbasher12

CM Punk def. Curtis Axel (c)


----------



## Con27

Lol shut up Jerry


----------



## Headliner

FUCK THESE BITCHES. The site of the fucking Bellas annoy me.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, the nobility of Heyman.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

:heyman Such awesomeness

Oh great, more Total Bullshit.


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## chargebeam

I can't fucking believe they still haven't showed the WWE champion yet. Get Randy Orton out there!


----------



## Luchini

B A * Lawler.

Divas got cut off :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

oh fuck...divas piss break inbound


----------



## murder

First Darren and now Heyman, awesome


----------



## Domenico

What the fuck were the Funkadactyls doing?


----------



## -XERO-

*GURL BYE!*


----------



## Arya Dark

*Was she checking for a yeast infection down there?*


----------



## TJC93

Greatest acting ever right der


----------



## PGSucks

These hand gestures are actually upsetting me.


----------



## kokepepsi

I hate fake tits
Fucking disgrace to god


----------



## Big Dog

Yeah bury your own show by saying the other divas ain't interesting.


----------



## BarneyArmy

ortons coronation!!


----------



## FCP

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

A Coronation. That should be good.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Don't care.


----------



## un_pretti_er

RIP divas division


----------



## TripleG

Oh my God. This catfight crap is getting ridiculous.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Dear Bellas, I fucking hate you. Fuck you.
WWE TITLE CORONATION :mark:


----------



## ABrown

The bellas and those homemade shirts...

girl bye :ti


----------



## El Capitano

Can't escape from them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Kind of weird watching Cameron knowing that she uses titty boosters...


----------



## Headliner

"Girl I'm about to give both of them the business". Naomi was about to TURN UP!


----------



## Choke2Death

Coronation? :mark: 

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Sensesfail

i can't wait to see this Randy Orton WWE title Coronation later tonight


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Coronation? King Randy? lol.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Coronation :mark:


----------



## Rated-HBK

WWE Championship coronation tonight. YES!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Coronation...Corporation...yea its happening


----------



## Hera

KING RANDAL :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I don't hit women but I really feel the need to do so when they say "bye" like that


----------



## dan the marino

this is a thing that happened why the fuck is this happening please someone tell me why this total diva thing has become a storyline oh my god why


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Championship coronation for Orton

:mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan

So Punk's not coming out? It looks like Heyman was waiting for Punk's response. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

OH BOY here go Total Divas

#gurlbye

Coronation :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

chargebeam said:


> I can't fucking believe they still haven't showed the WWE champion yet. Get Randy Orton out there!


They're saving the best for last


----------



## Amber B

But no. I don't want it.

Naomi's weave is on point. Malaysian body wave #4.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The corp. coronation


----------



## KO Bossy

Uh why did the graphic for Orton's coronation get intro'd with the Eye of Sauron?


----------



## O Fenômeno

Domenico said:


> I don't get it. Maddox was pedigreed by HHH but now he's justifying/defending his actions by putting Ziggler in a handicap match?
> 
> :lmao


:StephenA


He's a stoog....


Neg repped for being stupid.


----------



## Con27

Was that the eye of Sauron? :lol


----------



## King Gimp

CORONATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## quadsas

Coronation.

Vince is playing with our emotions. Got to be Evolution.


----------



## ACSplyt

TOGETHER.


----------



## SP103

Hit-Girl said:


> *Was she checking for a yeast infection down there?*


She has to look to check?


----------



## BK Festivus

LOL at the smug faces on Randy and Hunter in that pic.


----------



## Dragzila

Fuck I can't stay up until 6 a.m to see the Coronation.Now I hope that it's nothing special


----------



## Pocky07

King Randy in the house


----------



## razzathereaver

Instead of the Corporation again, are they gonna swerve and go for a Monarchy gimmick?


----------



## PacoAwesome

A Heel Orton, a Heel Trips, and a Face Bryan. This has the potential to be all kinds of awesome. Just don't screw it up WWE.


----------



## CoverD

TripleG said:


> Oh my God. This catfight crap is getting ridiculous.


And yet they still haven't learned that nobody has given a shit about the divas since Trish Stratus, Stacy Keibler, and Torrie Wilson left...


----------



## checkcola

bkfestivus said:


> LOL at the smug faces on Randy and Hunter in that pic.


We need icon pics of Triple H ref face, so epic


----------



## Ham and Egger

bkfestivus said:


> LOL at the smug faces on Randy and Hunter in that pic.


I know right? Randy never looked more douchier.


----------



## connormurphy13

KO Bossy said:


> Uh why did the graphic for Orton's coronation get intro'd with the Eye of Sauron?


"One Randy to rule them all"


----------



## FCP

Lmao, that James Harden commercial is great.


----------



## Emotion Blur

WrestlinFan said:


> So Punk's not coming out?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just because DY did it doesn't mean everyone has to. unk2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

The eye of Sauron. Du fuck?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Oh Orton when will you learn remember your 2007 coronation? Chris Jericho returned and owned you on the mic and this time Bryan is coming for you


----------



## Green Light

Coronation? Does this mean Kevin Webster is the higher power :wenger2


----------



## KramerDSP

Man, they seem to be going in a real good direction that will create massive heat. Bryan is going to go supernova fairly soon if this works out as written up. It's fascinating that the die-hard fans/IWC is basically getting worked, but in such a way that they appreciate the fact they're being worked.


----------



## Domenico

O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA
> 
> 
> He's a stoog....
> 
> 
> Neg repped for being stupid.


unk Such a bigshot you are.


----------



## FCP

Looking forward to seeing who the Wyatts are going after.


----------



## ACSplyt

Can't wait for that Championship Coronation. The New Corporation or the New Evolution. I'm fine with it.


----------



## ABrown

that coronation :mark:

"Bryan got Hemlsley!"
"Bryan got Hemlsley!"
"Bryan got Hemlsley!"


----------



## TJC93




----------



## King Gimp

Con27 said:


> Was that the eye of Sauron? :lol


Holy shit, I thought of that as well. :lol


----------



## CoverD

FCP said:


> Looking forward to seeing who the Wyatts are going after.


I'm hoping they do a baptism/rebirth of sorts for Kane.


----------



## Bryan D.

Championship coronation.

:mark:


----------



## Amber B

So are they going to start calling Naomi and the other one by their real names since they're incorporating both shows? Will we get a promo from the other funkadactyl about her yeasty puppet?


----------



## Dragzila

Did you forget Trips?


----------



## connormurphy13

FCP said:


> Looking forward to seeing who the Wyatts are going after.


Come back with Kane as a Gimp? :argh:


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Y2-Jerk said:


> Oh Orton when will you learn remember your 2007 coronation? Chris Jericho returned and owned you on the mic and this time Bryan is coming for you




LOL, Bryan isn't 1/10th of Jericho on the mic.


----------



## JohnnyC55

Orton = Sauron?


----------



## Sensesfail

WEIDMAN said:


> I would fuck Paul Heyman.


:woolcock


----------



## Ray

Divas...


----------



## Domenico




----------



## Lok

total diva match! woo! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Planet Funk.... get the hell outta here


----------



## El Capitano

Oh fucking divas :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

I wonder if Cameron is with those fake boobs.


----------



## I Came To Play

Tons of FUCK OFF


----------



## chargebeam

God I hate Ariane/Cameron.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They're not from this planet guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unk


----------



## VGooBUG

Where is planet funk to be exact? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KramerDSP said:


> Man, they seem to be going in a real good direction that will create massive heat. *Bryan is going to go supernova fairly soon if this works out as written up. It's fascinating that the die-hard fans/IWC is basically getting worked, but in such a way that they appreciate the fact they're being worked.*


*

This. See, it is possible for "smart" fans to enjoy a storyline, when it's not an insult to one's intelligence.*


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This is a DEEEEeeeEEeeEEeeeeeEEVAS match. Sort yourself out Roberts.


----------



## checkcola

I expect to hear Cole, JBL, Jerry chants in this match


----------



## Sensesfail

Layla needs to really come out to the Lay-Cool theme again


----------



## Deadpoolite

FCP said:


> Looking forward to seeing who the Wyatts are going after.


Someone said they're going after the hero now that the monster is gone. Mysterio?


----------



## theArtist

Venus & Serena have let themselves go.


----------



## Amber B

This music.

Why?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Planet Funk is 2 miles away from Parts Unknown


----------



## -XERO-

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Hypno

I completely forgot Layla was heel. Or employed.


----------



## TripleG

Did they ever explain why Layla turned heel?


----------



## RetepAdam.

SOMEBODY CALL THE JOBBAS!
SOMEBODY CALL THE JOBBAS!


----------



## dan the marino

What the heck happened to Layla? She was the face of the division for a few months. Now I don't even know if she's supposed to be a heel or face.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Since when is Layla a heel? Oh that's right, I don't care


----------



## BarneyArmy

AJ!!


----------



## Cyon

At least it looks like Naomi and AJ are going to wrestle.


----------



## PGSucks

I probably call AJ hot in half of my posts, so I won't do that here.

:cena5


----------



## Guy LeDouche

LAYLA AND AJ


----------



## Alicenchains

Quick cut to AJ's theme nobodys reacting to Laylas


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Lol AJ has to hold the belt around her because she's as skinny as a holocaust victim.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Both set of divas get entrances, future World Champions do not.

DAT LOGIC.


----------



## connormurphy13

Here's the good news...these bitches will be gone after the first hour.


----------



## KuritaDavion

AJ with 1 mil twitter followers.

Lotta creeps, and probably a lot of them from here.


----------



## Buckley

FCP said:


> Looking forward to seeing who the Wyatts are going after.


They are going to introduce Bo Dallas as their new member, who will be wearing Kane's face as a mask and be in a full body latex suit. He'll also be playing a banjo on his way to the ring.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Layla has an awful theme...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp

Total Announcers :lol


----------



## checkcola

AJ Lee getting a bit of babyface pop despite being an evil heel


----------



## J-Coke

Cameron's story: *says favorite match is Melina vs Alicia Fox, stays employed*
How is she still employed???


----------



## Sensesfail

Bryan D. said:


> I wonder if Cameron is with those fake boobs.


i was seriously just about to ask that too :lol


----------



## FCP

CoverD said:


> I'm hoping they do a baptism/rebirth of sorts for Kane.


Yeah, I just wish they wouldn't have made Bray look super weak. I mean he just got choke slammed over and over.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Layla


----------



## TJC93

Why would you want to be on Total Divas


----------



## Callisto

I don't know if the Bella twins need to pop some mollies to feel that "high" or what, but good god girls. At least sound like you want to be here. Even when they yell, they sound bored. It's like they're restricted to a small, monotonous vocal range every time they open their mouths.

And Cameron girl... someone put a muzzle on that bitch.


----------



## mezomi

Hope they don't job the good Divas to the Total Divas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Layla's theme music is like cancer to the ears.


----------



## HHHbkDX

y2j4lyf said:


> Since when is Layla a heel? Oh that's right, I don't care


:lmao pretty much



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all...

would you rather see:

A) this match

B) these four pour babyoil on themsleves and grind their asses against eachother?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The black ref is doing a lot of Divas matches lately...


----------



## Sensesfail

wow, very loud "Let's Go AJ" chants


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dat KICK!


----------



## Daiko

JBL is going downhill fast.. That's probably the 74th time I've heard that 'I love you, and so do I' joke from him.


----------



## Emotion Blur

TJC93 said:


> Why would you want to be on Total Divas


Besides the exposure to a non-wrestling audience and the pay day?


----------



## AthenaMark

Let's go AJ CHANTS


----------



## RetepAdam.

"Let's go AJ!" chants.

Fair enough.


----------



## TripleG

Show Mr. Belding goddamn it!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

TripleG said:


> Did they ever explain why Layla turned heel?


:vince4 "Explanations?"


----------



## Amber B

I can't believe Cameron has a spot on the roster. :lmao
Wow. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan

AJ Lee looks like a stiff breeze would snap her in half.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Palahniuk

Think I'll end myself if Cole ever tells us 'gurlbye' is trending on Twitter.


----------



## KingCosmos

It' sad Naomi who has the best in ring work outta any diva isn't the champ


----------



## checkcola

Sensesfail said:


> wow, very loud "Let's Go AJ" chants


If no one else is even over in the Divas division, and AJ really a heel?


----------



## hitmanclarke

checkcola said:


> AJ Lee getting a bit of babyface pop despite being an evil heel


Heels get better pops than the babyfaces nowadays.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Is too much to ask if we have AJ and Layla as a lesbian couple?


----------



## RKO696

I see JBL and Lawler are trying to outdo each other for shitty jokes tonight


----------



## TJC93

Emotion Blur said:


> Besides the exposure to a non-wrestling audience and the pay day?



Yes, even with that.

Did black ref just fuck up again


----------



## Charmqn

The heel getting the chants...AJ is the only diva the fans give a crap about.


----------



## BarneyArmy

wtf


----------



## birthday_massacre

was that a botch ending lol


----------



## Amber B

I don't even know.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Really?


----------



## Gunnar II

that was a kick out lol


----------



## chargebeam

Damn, Naomi's good.


----------



## Chrome

TJC93 said:


> Why would you want to be on Total Divas


----------



## Hypno

What the fuck is Layla doing.


----------



## SovereignVA

Almost another botch.


----------



## Sensesfail

i thought she let go of the cover too early, but i guess the ref is going to allow it


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Referee's be fucking up


----------



## y2j4lyf

The hell?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## Stad

ANOTHER DIVAS BOTCH :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

Well it was short but it was not sweet. 


At least we're done with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WTF? 

My God, just nuke the divas division already.


----------



## Hera

Another week another botched finish in a divas match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Layla with dat acting


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I'd fuck AJ so hard she'd be permanently stuck in a split legged position.


----------



## King Gimp

BOTCH :lol


----------



## Rated-HBK

Another botch ending :lmao


----------



## Headliner

:lol at that ending.


I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The black ref is doing a lot of Divas matches lately...


Probably in his contract that he gets to "mingle with the bitches".


----------



## Mister Hands

WrestlinFan said:


> AJ Lee looks like a stiff breeze would snap her in half.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't have a problem with her being small, on account of her being awesome at her job, but I remember reading a pretty funny point: she's so small, it doesn't make any noise when she hits the mat.


----------



## larrydavidcape

I think the point of Wyatt being dominated last night was to show his ability to manipulate the minds of stronger opponents. I expect/hope that Kane will come back as a brainwashed monster with a full mask ('97 Kane under Wyatt's spell).


----------



## I Came To Play

botch...


----------



## theArtist

Venus & Serena dominating the doubles.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Another fucking screwy ref finish to a divas match :lmao


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## Y2-Jerk

Layla had the weirdest reaction to that..


----------



## Duberry

The diva roll up of doom has to be the most deadly finisher of all time.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Layla's so hot.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Ref fucked up again!


----------



## Cyon

Well that wasn't much. Then again, this is the Diva division...

And Layla :lol


----------



## Blueforce7

Ref botches in Divas matches two weeks in a row.


----------



## Snapdragon

She kicked out

This ref


----------



## Swa9ga

Dolphs got it..cold as ice!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Haha, making Layla look an utter mug.


----------



## Callisto

Now wait. Did Cameron stuff her bra again? :lmao :lmao


----------



## CoverD

So that's what it is...let's let the Total Divas win so we can pimp their show more.


----------



## connormurphy13

2nd straight week with a Diva/Ref/Reaction botch


----------



## FCP

Dolph vs Shield. OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## El Capitano

Woo Ziggles time :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Layla just had the same reaction we had when we saw her come down the ramp


----------



## Eduard Khil

Ziggler could not look any more like Billy Gunn


----------



## Lok

Be a STAR!


----------



## Bryan D.

What was Layla doing? Ridiculous.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Somehow, as the Divas division has deteriorated, Layla has even managed to get less attractive.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ever 7 minutes Ryback bullies someone back stage

Oh wait..........


----------



## KO Bossy

ShowStopper '97 said:


> WTF?
> 
> My God, just *nuke* the divas division already.


Why? They're just about to go nuclear...


----------



## HHHbkDX

Keep AJ and Nattie and tell the rest to screw off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griever11

It's pretty hard to deny that match felt like yet another advertisement for Total Divas


----------



## Don Conte

theArtist said:


> Venus & Serena dominating the doubles.


But their not as good as vinci and errani.


----------



## Big Dog

Over acting much Layla.


----------



## KuritaDavion

The biggest douchebag on the roster, and maybe in wrestling period telling me to not be a bully.

Stop.


----------



## Amber B

Total Divas > Divas Champion

And people said that report about The Bellas and em on that show being top priority was bullshit.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

lol that same arrogant noob ref botches again


----------



## Pongo

why is ziggler smiling? did they not explain to him what kind of match he is in?


----------



## Sensesfail

checkcola said:


> If no one else is even over in the Divas division, and AJ really a heel?


AJ should kinda go back to a face, but whatever, she's great whatever she is, unlike the rest of the Diva roster


----------



## The Brown Horatio

TJC93 said:


> Yes, even with that.
> 
> Did black ref just fuck up again


It was Natalya that botched last week not the ref.


----------



## Headliner

I bet Miz got tossed into lockers in high school. They need to have Ryback in these BE A STAR commercials.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BE A STAR! ENCOURAGE BULLYING! :ryback


----------



## darkguy

Ziggler about to go over


----------



## Luchini

I wonder what Punk was going to say about B A* before his mic got cut off during the pipebomb.....


----------



## dan the marino

I wish the ref would fuck up like that during most divas matches. Save us the misery.


----------



## WrestlinFan

hitmanclarke said:


> Heels get better pops than the babyfaces nowadays.


It's the society we live in god help us.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

Snapdragon said:


> She kicked out
> 
> This ref


Isnt this the same ref who botched last weeks ending too


----------



## KingCosmos

Riddick ad? Batista return much.


----------



## oa8888

i feel like it's 2008 all over again


----------



## Eduard Khil

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The black ref is doing a lot of Divas matches lately...


Discrimination? :cool2


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> I bet Miz got tossed into lockers in high school. They need to have Ryback in these BE A STAR commercials.


"Don't be STOOOOPID, Be a star."

:ryback


----------



## Calzum

What the fuck was layla doing? please get her off my TV, she acts like a 6 year old


----------



## El Capitano

The bloke from bet victor advert looks the spit of Daniel Bryan 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam

Layla. CALM THE FUCK DOWN. That was cringeworthy.


----------



## Charmqn

AJ just needs to keep doing what she is doing. Nuke the divas division and just keep Naomi/Nattie. Fuck, bring up Sara Del Ray.


----------



## Omega_VIK

KuritaDavion said:


> AJ with 1 mil twitter followers.
> 
> Lotta creeps, and probably a lot of them from here.


8*D Not me.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Too much filler so far.


----------



## HHHbkDX

KuritaDavion said:


> "Don't be STOOOOPID, Be a star."
> 
> :ryback


BULLYING, ROOOOLS!!! :ryback



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

wrestle_champion said:


> I wonder what Punk was going to say about B A* before his mic got cut off during the pipebomb.....


Oh he def was


----------



## rjsbx1

*Aye bruh,

MLK didn't take all those ass-whoopings to have you fuck up two divas matches in a row.*


----------



## murder

50 minutes in and 5 commercial breaks?! Da Fuck!


----------



## Buckley

I just cant believe Cameron exists in the WWE. Surely they could have found someone else who is actually a decent in-ring performer and dancer to play the other Funkadactyll, like wtf?


----------



## Dark Church

Ryback says be a star or suffer the consequences. Next time the soup I pour on you won't be cold.


----------



## checkcola

HHHbkDX said:


> Keep AJ and Nattie and tell the rest to screw off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought the point of Nattie winning at SS was to set her up as the next contender for the title, but I think she'll battle the same problem Kaitlyn encountered, fans are more into AJ than anyone else.


----------



## oa8888

Dolph is getting beaten down until big show and henry come out


----------



## RyanPelley

Ziggler will convince the Shield that handicap matches are an injustice. They'll lie down and he pins all 3.


----------



## Eduard Khil

birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt this the same ref who botched last weeks ending too


A new, fresh gimmick possibly. Botch Ref.
Hey Vince put me in the writing team!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Let's recap Cena leaving."


----------



## Sensesfail

that's one funky lookin elbow Cena


----------



## Amber B

Stop showing that. Jesus.


----------



## Ray

Jesus, is Cena Brazilian or what?

"My ribs were injured" :asilva


----------



## WrestlinFan

wrestle_champion said:


> I wonder what Punk was going to say about B A* before his mic got cut off during the pipebomb.....


He actually continued where he left off at one point. He said it was extremely hypocritical for Vince to head an anti-bullying campaign when he was one of the biggest bullies he knows.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam

Thanks for that closeup again. I missed seeing this.


----------



## theArtist

Cena should have drawn a face on that elbow & done a Hunter impression. Would have been gold.


----------



## Cyon

Still can't get over how the crowd cheered when Cena said he had to leave :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle

murder said:


> 50 minutes in and 5 commercial breaks?! Da Fuck!


Getting em out of the way for a long segment, I hope.


----------



## connormurphy13

Eduard Khil said:


> A new, fresh gimmick possibly. Botch Ref.
> Hey Vince put me in the writing team!


Put me in coach :vince3


----------



## Joseph92

So who thinks Cena will be back in 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Eduard Khil said:


> Discrimination? :cool2


I ain't mad at the brother lol. I would like to ref those matches as well :curry2. Naomi's booty would be too much of a distraction though.


----------



## Eulonzo

I think it's weird how he's gonna be gone for a while yet they keep bringing it up.

Inb4 someone says "Well Cena's an important guy so they have to remind people, especially people who are just tuning in".


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## RetepAdam.

"I am not using my injury as an excuse."

Don't worry, John. WWE as a whole will do it for you.


----------



## Eduard Khil

No recap of the YES chants of Cena's announcement of departure. :vince4


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Sensesfail

here comes Ziggler!!!!!!!


----------



## Peapod

Dead crowd.


----------



## VGooBUG

I like Ziggler, but i just cant stand his entrance


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ziggler and Ambrose in the same ring, I've never been harder.


----------



## Buckley

Ziggler is going to sell himself to death this match.

RIP in peace Dolph


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Ziggler for first time ever. No selling.


----------



## murder

Sure we need a recap now, this was almost 45 min ago.


----------



## Demolition119

So much for Zig being over


----------



## Lok

Here they come!


----------



## Obese Turtle

WEIDMAN said:


> Jesus, is Cena Brazilian or what?
> 
> "My ribs were injured" :asilva


Should be Tito's gimmick in TNA.


----------



## Vårmakos

#pray4dolph


----------



## TripleG

SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA!!!

FUCKING SHIELD!!!


----------



## King Gimp

DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DIDIDIDID DUH DUH


----------



## charlesxo

VGooBUG said:


> I like Ziggler, but i just cant stand his entrance


I agree, his theme sound like horse shit.


----------



## Amber B




----------



## Snapdragon

Peapod said:


> Dead crowd.


Saying that doesn't make it true


----------



## Alex DeLarge

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Are we supposed to care that Cena is gone? Other than being happy, of course?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Sure Ziggler does not trust Triple H. He remembers the Spirit Squad days.


----------



## El Capitano

Never thought I'd see Ziggler and the shield in the same ring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino

WrestlinFan said:


> It's the society we live in god help us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah that's what happens when the heels are more interesting than the insufferable faces. In general of course.


----------



## checkcola

Dean looks so smug


----------



## I Came To Play

Show and Henry are obviously going to come out


----------



## Sensesfail

come on Ziggler


----------



## J-Coke

Did anyone remember that Ziggler was favored to be the next World champion last month? Neither do I.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm a huge mark for all of these guys, this sucks. 

BUT FUCK YES, AMBROSE IS STARTING FIRST!


----------



## connormurphy13

"HEY HOW'S MY BROTHER DOING, DEAN?"
:ziggler1


----------



## Luchini

WrestlinFan said:


> He actually continued where he left off at one point. He said it was extremely hypocritical for Vince to head an anti-bullying campaign when he was one of the biggest bullies he knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did he get in trouble for that or was that kayfabe?


----------



## Dark Church

McMahon/Helmsley era take 2?


----------



## King Gimp

unDASHING said:


> #pray4dolph


#cUt4D0lPhz


----------



## Punked Up

Started the show an hour late to skip the commercials...

WWE production crew TEARING IT UP as usual.


----------



## RyanPelley

Can't tell if JBL is shooting or not.


----------



## razzathereaver

BarneyArmy said:


>


He should really fuck up his other elbow and return with a Popeye gimmick.


----------



## Callisto

Oh lord, Dirty Dean giving me that obligatory rug burn.


----------



## Trifektah

Yeah, people love to hear the announcers argue about ethics and plot points


----------



## ABrown

PLEASE let the shield lose


----------



## birthday_massacre

The A rod beaning was intentional ha


----------



## Hera

Shield wearing that hounds of justice logo as a patch. I ain't feeling that.


----------



## Chrome

Is this a possible foreshadowing of a future Ziggler/Ambrose feud? I'd be down for that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Hurry up and beat him down.


----------



## TripleG

If The Shield becomes the muscle of Triple H & Randy Orton, that could potentially be awesome.


----------



## Swa9ga

Sierra, Hotel India, Echo, Lima, Delta!!!


----------



## MECCA1

Rollins vs ziggler could be a future money match


----------



## rjsbx1

*Incoming Spirit Squad to back their boy Nicky up.*


----------



## Eulonzo

COME ON, ZIGGLER. :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

Selling contest.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose was conceived via an orgy consisting of Piper, HBK, Tracy Smothers, Scott Hall...and copious amounts of drugs and Jack Daniels.


----------



## Sensesfail

Ziggler is just like swinging for the fences


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Drop some of them killer elbows? If you say so, Lawler.


----------



## WrestlinFan

wrestle_champion said:


> Did he get in trouble for that or was that kayfabe?


It was kayfabe, I think it was the Raw before MiTB 2011.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Annihilus

is ziggler getting buried for making comments about Cena outside of WWE?


----------



## Cyon

Ziggler is better spent taking bumps rather than performing moves.


----------



## birthday_massacre

J-Coke said:


> Did anyone remember that Ziggler was favored to be the next World champion last month? Neither do I.


Yeah it sucks how great and over ziggler is yet we are stuck with a boring ADR as WHC.


----------



## ABrown

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh lord, Dirty Dean giving me that obligatory rug burn.


----------



## SovereignVA

I LOVE this kinda dynamic to a roster.

When it feels like the heels are running the show, it's easier to get behind any face that shows the slightest bit of resilience.


----------



## Amber B

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh lord, Dirty Dean giving me that obligatory rug burn.


I hate you.


----------



## cindel25

THE SHIELD!!!!!


----------



## World's Best

Amber B said:


> Ambrose was conceived via an orgy consisting of Piper, HBK, Tracy Smothers, Scott Hall...and copious amounts of drugs and Jack Daniels.


Well that explains why he's so shitty in the ring.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler and Ambrose in the same ring, I've never been harder.


:jay

Darren Young fan?


----------



## Victor Chaos

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Layla's theme music is like cancer to the ears.


It resort of reminds me of Kelly Kelly's entrance music.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

My God, they killed JBL as a quality commentator ALREADY.


----------



## checkcola

"Needs to learn shut his mouth about the company that employees him"... almost sounds like a shoot


----------



## Trifektah

This is quite possibly the absolute worst announcing ever done in a WWE match. Fucking brutal.


----------



## Gunnar II

TripleG said:


> If The Shield becomes the muscle of Triple H & Randy Orton, that could potentially be awesome.


that would be perfect


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: My boys.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler and Ambrose in the same ring, I've never been harder.


----------



## RyanPelley

checkcola said:


> "Needs to learn shut his mouth about the company that employees him"... almost sounds like a shoot


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## theArtist

I wish JBL would shut the fuck up.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh God, I love some Ambrose.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Michael Cole: Freedom Fighter.*


----------



## VGooBUG

the announcing right now is just...ugh...


----------



## Luchini

Hera said:


> Shield wearing that hounds of justice logo as a patch. I ain't feeling that.


It's so we can sell the vest as merch on WWEShop.com :vince5


----------



## WrestlinFan

checkcola said:


> "Needs to learn shut his mouth about the company that employees him"... almost sounds like a shoot


Wonder what he'd say about Zack Ryder.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

World's Best said:


> Well that explains why he's so shitty in the ring.


Has HBK in his sig...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its pretty ironic how Cole used to trash DB now he is defending him


----------



## KuritaDavion

Is there a match in the ring or are we just listening to people bicker?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

rjsbx1 said:


> *Michael Cole: Freedom Fighter.*


:lmao


----------



## Lok

close!


----------



## Dark Church

Good commentary in wrestling has died. WWE, TNA and ROH all have crappy commentary. Save us JR.


----------



## RyanPelley

WrestlinFan said:


> Wonder what he'd say about Zack Ryder


"WHO?!"


----------



## Sensesfail

i think Rollins is hurt


----------



## Ziggler Mark

ziggler just destroyed Rollins' knee


----------



## KuritaDavion

That was fucking stupid Rollins.


----------



## Headliner

Holy fucking spear.


----------



## un_pretti_er

:mark: that spear


----------



## BarneyArmy

that spear!!!!


----------



## FCP

SPEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was nice.


----------



## virus21

The G.O.A.T said:


> It resort of reminds me of Kelly Kelly's entrance music.


Considering how often they recycle diva themes, it probably was Kelly's at one point


----------



## Alicenchains

Well that was a dumb idea


----------



## CharliePrince

WTF IS ZIGGLER DOING HE JUST BROKE SETHS ACL


----------



## TripleG

THAT SPEAR!!!! JESUS!!!


----------



## Arcade

"Ziggler with a nice....(I don't know what this move is called) counter."


----------



## chargebeam

DAT SPEAR !!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Oh fuck. Rollins hurt?!?!


----------



## -XERO-

*HEH!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

HOLY SHIT HE'S DEAD


----------



## Gunnar II

HOLY SHIT THAT SPEAR


----------



## PacoAwesome

DAMN!!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

HOLY SHIT WHAT A SPEAR. :lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Great spear.


----------



## Rvp20

What a fucking spear !!!!


----------



## PGSucks

DAT FUCKING SPEAR I JUST HAD AN OUT OF BODY EXPERIENCE


----------



## Swa9ga

Oh shit, sick ass spear..The all took some bumps that match..fuck


----------



## Ray

Shit, really looked like Rollins hurt his knee there...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

HOLY SHIT THAT SPEAR


----------



## Chrome

HOLY SHIT at that Spear.


----------



## Mister Hands

Welp, they're all dead.


----------



## O Fenômeno

That suplex over the rope 

:lol


----------



## Amber B

The three of your dumb asses can't beat him faster than this.

Seth better not be injured.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Great spear


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Good lord that spear was nasty.


----------



## Demolition119

now that is a fuccking spear


----------



## ShaggyK

That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## ABrown

damn, look like Rollins hurt his knee bad


----------



## 751161

HOLY CRAP, 'DATT SPEARRR!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh I hope Seth didnt blow out his knee
great spot though

btw that was way more than a 5 count while rollins was in the ring and no DQ
WWE needs to be more consisant on that


----------



## shutupchico

ha, shield has regressed to the point where they're fighting 3 on 1 handicaps, u know their time's up soon. sweet spear though.


----------



## Waffelz

That was amazing.


----------



## checkcola

Oh man, I hope Seth isn't really hurt


----------



## Annihilus

rollins injured? looked like he landed bad on his knee and immediately grabbed it


----------



## I Came To Play

REIGNS :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Holy fuck that Spear!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Dark Church said:


> Good commentary in wrestling has died. WWE, TNA and ROH all have crappy commentary. Save us JR.


No.

Save us Tony Schiavone.


----------



## Skullduggery

Now thats a spear


----------



## WrestlinFan

Trifektah said:


> This is quite possibly the absolute worst announcing ever done in a WWE match. Fucking brutal.


Just wait until they star talking during the Wyatt entrance. That's what pisses me off.

I remember the days when the Shield's matches were booked to where they were the ultimate team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

DAMN! DAT SPEAR!

And the crazy suplex on Rollins:mark:


----------



## staceyrj13

Uhoh. Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mikestarko

That spear made me scream!


----------



## RyanPelley

Holy shit! That was awesome!


----------



## Hera

Rollins legit injured? :argh:


----------



## Blueforce7

Nice fucking Spear. Ziggler's selling is great,


----------



## RetepAdam.

There was really no reason for that match to be as long as it was.

It didn't make Dolph Ziggler look any stronger. It just made The Shield look weaker.


----------



## TJC93

Rollins is selling guys, chill


----------



## VGooBUG

rollins okay?


----------



## Omega_VIK

That was a hell of a spear.


----------



## NyQuil

Shield attack 3v1.

Snooze.


----------



## Domenico

No RVD/Mark Henry/ Big Show?


----------



## bjnelson19705

He looks fine now.


----------



## theArtist

Rhyno... The GOOOOOORE


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

HOLY SHOOT! Spear!


----------



## FCP

I am pretty sure Rollins is actually hurt.


----------



## betfairhornets

Rollins is injured dam wrong time as well when there being given this big push into the corporate storyline


----------



## Palahniuk

WrestlinFan said:


> Wonder what he'd say about Zack Ryder.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probs never even heard of him.


----------



## rjsbx1

Lord Flvcko said:


> No.
> 
> Save us Tony Schiavone.


*That'll put butts in seats! :cole3*


----------



## Emotion Blur

Another directionless night for The Shield.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Rollins looks legit hurt


----------



## Laserblast

Awesome spear


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Hope Rollins is alright


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Roman Reigns is the fucking best


----------



## Con27

Awesome spear


----------



## El Capitano

Real good match and dat spear but what was the point of this match story wise


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler and Ambrose in the same ring, I've never been harder.


i know what you mean't, but.. :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga

Rollins looks legit hurt


----------



## quadsas

Injury looked legit


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Hope Seths injury isn't too bad he's walking funny on it


----------



## King Gimp

EYE OF SAURON! :lol


----------



## cindel25

Is Sethie hurt? Damn it Dolph! 

Dat Spear!


----------



## SubZero3:16

What's with the Eye of Sauron graphic?


----------



## Bryan D.

:lol I read Corporation instead of Coronation.


----------



## Domenico

Dat eye.


----------



## KO Bossy

EYE OF SAURON AGAIN!


----------



## connormurphy13

"One Randy to rule them all"


----------



## The Brown Horatio

DAFUQ did I just see that eye thing from Lord of The Rings.


----------



## Amber B

I really hope it's just a tweak.


----------



## Headliner

That Orton/H picture is already one of the greatest wrestling pictures of all time. Flawless facial expressions.


----------



## Trifektah

Rollins is so good at selling he's fooled you all lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

El Capitano said:


> Real good match and dat spear but what was the point of this match story wise
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe the Shield'll become Vince's lapdogs.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Do you guys realize how amazing Rollins is at selling? lol he's not hurt.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Hope Rollins doesn't have a serious injury :/


----------



## PUNKY

great spear by roman,hope seths ok though he looks legit hurt.


----------



## Joseph92

Did anyone get a good look at Randy's Championship belt? What inserts does his belt have?


----------



## VGooBUG

Maybe its the Eye of the Cobra??


----------



## Eulonzo

That spear made me mark out so hard. :mark: My boys had a great showing tonight.

Ziggler made that spear equally as good, though, with his selling.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Cole, Galliant is not a word. Gallant or valiant would have worked but no galliant.*


----------



## World's Best

It's the same old crap from the Shield all the time. They're so stale. We know nothing about them after almost a year. They aren't enforcers for anyone, they have no storyline, their brand of "justice" is not touched upon at all. Please just disband them already so Rollins can be awesome in singles.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil

Lord Flvcko said:


> No.
> 
> Save us Tony Schiavone.


The greatest commentator in the history of our great sport.
Seriously, no.


----------



## J-Coke

DAT SPEAR THOUGH


----------



## Emotion Blur

El Capitano said:


> Real good match and dat spear but what was the point of this match story wise
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ideally, it would be part of a "Corporation screwing over all the good guys" angle.

Realistically it's that they couldn't be bothered to put either Ziggler or The Shield in a storyline.

And why do Show/Henry come out to help RVD constantly but leave Ziggler out there to get his ass kicked?


----------



## KO Bossy

El Capitano said:


> Real good match and dat spear but what was the point of this match story wise
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To establish that the WWE is now a dictatorship?

"YOU SPEAK OUT AGAINST THE REGIME? TRAITOR! HE MUST BE PUNISHED!"


----------



## etta411

SubZero3:16 said:


> What's with the Eye of Sauron graphic?


Illuminati has come to the WWE thats why DB not champ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley

El Capitano said:


> Real good match and dat spear but what was the point of th
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its planting the seeds of the corporate heel stable that is slowly coming together. You piss off the boss, (HHH) expect there to be some sort of punishment.


----------



## Annihilus

xdoomsayerx said:


> Do you guys realize how amazing Rollins is at selling? lol he's not hurt.


it was a dangerous spot, and it looked like he landed badly before he started "selling".


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Headliner said:


> That Orton/H picture is already one of the greatest wrestling pictures of all time. Flawless facial expressions.


----------



## theArtist

Triple H as Sauron, Randy as Saruman, the Shield as the orcs & Bryan as Mr Frodo. WIN.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Rollins is legit injured he was limping and cluthing his knee once he returned to the ring, he even struggled to do the powerbomb.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Headliner said:


> That Orton/H picture is already one of the greatest wrestling pictures of all time. Flawless facial expressions.


I can see a ***** black and white version of it at a weird angle floating around instagram or some shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano

KO Bossy said:


> To establish that the WWE is now a dictatorship?
> 
> "YOU SPEAK OUT AGAINST THE REGIME? TRAITOR! HE MUST BE PUNISHED!"


Good point just have to wait and see


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil

Sauron's eye? It could be the eye from a penis with a few vibrant graphics.


----------



## Palahniuk

Joseph92 said:


> Did anyone get a good look at Randy's Championship belt? What inserts does his belt have?


Couple of temazepam.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who will the Wyatt's feud with next?


----------



## Jmacz

Anyone else notice Rollins land on his leg there, he went right to it when he landed and was noticeably hobbling during the triple powerbomb. Hopefully that wasn't a torn acl because how he landed is usually what causes it.


----------



## FCP

He probably just turned his ankle or something. Didn't look too bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dean/Moxley said:


>


Is it a smiley yet? PLZ!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

:mark: Phenom Edition


----------



## birthday_massacre

xdoomsayerx said:


> Do you guys realize how amazing Rollins is at selling? lol he's not hurt.


That didnt look like selling, he had a far fall and landing on his feet which can tweak or blow out a knee.


----------



## checkcola

theArtist said:


> Triple H as Sauron, Randy as Saruman, the Shield as the orcs & Bryan as Mr Frodo. WIN.


Brad is Wormtongue


----------



## I Came To Play

Jmacz said:


> Anyone else notice Rollins land on his leg there, he went right to it when he landed and was noticeably hobbling during the triple powerbomb. Hopefully that wasn't a torn acl because how he landed is usually what causes it.


He wouldn't be walking with a torn acl :lmao

Probably just rolled his ankle


----------



## Sensesfail

this champion that no one gives a rats ass about


----------



## y2j4lyf

Del Rio :favre


----------



## chargebeam

I miss his car entrances.


----------



## Mister Hands

Phenom Edition WWE 2K14 ad. Me misses Gorilla for the rest of the night.


----------



## Buckley

Pretty sure Reigns asked Rollins if he was okay, which he said "I'm fine".


----------



## Domenico

Alboreto Del Rio.


----------



## Lok

1056 already? damn!


----------



## dan the marino

World's Best said:


> It's the same old crap from the Shield all the time. They're so stale. We know nothing about them after almost a year. They aren't enforcers for anyone, they have no storyline, their brand of "justice" is not touched upon at all. Please just disband them already so Rollins can be awesome in singles.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep. They really dropped the ball with these guys. They need some direction and fast.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Al-Bore-To Del Rioooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Prayer Police

Del Rio should use "Mental constipation" more as his catchphrase.


----------



## J-Coke

Just when I was enjoying the show...here comes ADR


----------



## Headliner

ADR will continue to be shit until he starts coming out with the nice cars again, and when he ditches the price is right music and goes back to his original music.


----------



## Dragzila

1056 Raws in a row? :O


----------



## WrestlinFan

Good god just mercy kill ADR's reign please. He's not drawing a red penny.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto

Smackdown v. Raw 2010 was the last WWE game I bought.


I assume I'm not missing much.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Is it a smiley yet? PLZ!!!


Not yet, unfortunately. unk3


----------



## Bryan D.

Inb4 another rematch


----------



## Chrome

Alberto Dorito. :adr


----------



## backpackstunner

Rollins was legit injured. He didn't even make it through the audience and had to go out through the normal entrance. Was really a careless spot, Ziggler seemed to have very little control over it. Hope he's not too hurt


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Del RIo vs the black guys who put a beating on him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ADR


----------



## shutupchico

wonder if mcintire gets a push now. mcmahon respects that type of macho shit. that or del rio gets depushed


----------



## Eduard Khil

The real Mr. Excitement here fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Here come La-ti-no-heat, out to crickets again.


----------



## RyanPelley

5 people cheered for Del Rio. His biggest reaction yet.


----------



## Sensesfail

Sin Botcha?


----------



## birthday_massacre

botch cara vs del boringo


----------



## Joel Anthony

Damn, Del Rio's eye is FUCKED. Cena had a bad bruise too from D-Bry's knee but figured that could be makeup. Del Rio's eye is just horrid.


----------



## Amber B

ADR is a mess. A fucking mess.

And he's in a match with Sin Cara!

I can't. :lmao


----------



## Luchini

Sin Botcha!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

Del Rio was the top heel of the company two nights ago...Thank goodness THAT isn't the case anymore.


SIN BOTCHA!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Hey look its sin cara! :lol


----------



## rabidwolverine27

I can hear a pen drop.


----------



## Dark Church

I went back and watched the Rollins spot. Didn't look bad so at worst I'm thinking a sprain. He may have just been selling well.


----------



## y2j4lyf

BOTCH CARA :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Them dudes beat the fuck out of ADR. Was it a bunch of crips?

Oh. Nice green card match we have here.


----------



## Alicenchains

Wow he got a reaction


----------



## I drink and I know things

Del Rio is on my good side after his performance last night. Sin Cara is on my botch side.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Stop me if you've heard this one:

So, Alberto Del Rio and Drew McIntyre walk into a bar....*


----------



## PGSucks

Sin Cara vs. Del Rio VIII! The not so rubber match!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Del Rio vs Sin Cara.

I'm not sure whose going to win...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

no no no no not this again I'm sick of this fucking match and I'm tired of Sin Cara


----------



## checkcola

This guy is still employed?

Do we have to have the mood lighting?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Wonder if Del Rio will try to take Sin Cara's mask off again tonight.


----------



## Snapdragon

Sin Cara got a bigger pop than Del Rio


----------



## ShaggyK

Wait, Sin Cara still works for WWE?


----------



## chargebeam

Sin Cara!? He's still here?


----------



## I Came To Play

Please no retarded lighting....


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

LOL. Del Rio came out to a total non reaction.


----------



## all in all...

who was the bigger flop, Sin cara or Tensai?


----------



## VGooBUG

Sin CAra doing AJ Styles lol


----------



## Demolition119

not a fucking again jesus how many times these two gonna wrestle


----------



## Ham and Egger

Please let him win and be the next contender for the WHC! :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Welp, time to change the channel.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Alright, let's have Cara beat ADR and become #1 contender.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Del Rio looking rough. Is it me or is he wearing a shit load of makeup?

Sin Cara is up. Please botch.


----------



## FCP

Botch Cara yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ray

Sin Cara's still employed?

You learn something new everyday :lol


----------



## hazuki

They got rid of the light, thank god


----------



## Clique

How many times have Del Rio and Sin Cara wrestled on TV? It almost feels about as many times as Kofi/Ziggler or Orton/Barrett.


----------



## charlesxo

A wild Sin Cara appeared!


----------



## KO Bossy

The Phenomenal Sin Cara? Give AJ his hoodie back.


----------



## razzathereaver

KO Bossy said:


> To establish that the WWE is now a dictatorship?
> 
> "YOU SPEAK OUT AGAINST THE REGIME? TRAITOR! HE MUST BE PUNISHED!"


The Vinceshevik Party? I can see that working.


----------



## Buttermaker

What happened to the reaction.. Minor pop when his music started then it fizzled out.


----------



## Annihilus

Dat pop for Sin Cara!! *crickets*


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lol :lol

Dat kick to start the match.


----------



## Nuski

Sin Cara looks different...


----------



## birthday_massacre

those flags are dangous, could poke out an eye if you go for a ring post spot

Is sin cara legit hurt? AGAIN


----------



## Rvp20

Sin cara vs del rio get this over and done with plz


----------



## Phetikus

Heavyweight champion getting the jobbing entrance to Sin Cara. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

How many fucking times do we need to see this match?


----------



## Sensesfail

Mexican flags in each corner in every match that Del Rio competes in? Why?


----------



## Hera

If Del Rio can get Mexican flags I think the Real Americans should get the Don't Tread On Me version.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

How many fucking times have they faced ?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Did Del Rio and Sin Cara not have major, legit heat in the past?


----------



## larrydavidcape

Are we really back to the Del Rio squashes Sin Cara/Zack Ryder days?


----------



## Bryan D.

Del Rio vs Sin Cara always have good matches.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Sin Cara already hurts himself. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands

Hahahahaha


----------



## theArtist

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> LOL. Del Rio came out to a total non reaction.


He should ask Darren Young how to do it properly.


----------



## TJC93

HE'S INJURED AGAIN HAHAHAHA


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Really? This is something else.


----------



## Deptford

LOL the burial continues


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Headliner said:


> ADR will continue to be shit until he starts coming out with the nice cars again, and when he ditches the price is right music and goes back to his original music.


"Hey Alberto Del Rio, come on down!"


----------



## Alicenchains

Not so subtle wave


----------



## WrestlinFan

TehJerichoFan said:


> Smackdown v. Raw 2010 was the last WWE game I bought.
> 
> 
> I assume I'm not missing much.


Shut up and go buy WWE'13 now. 


It makes every single SvR irrelevant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

LMFAO BOTCH-CARA INJURIED? HAHAHA


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

This must be a fucking running gag.


----------



## Domenico

:lmao I can't.

Botch Cara injuring himself?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

:lmao No fucking way


----------



## Palahniuk

all in all... said:


> who was the bigger flop, Sin cara or Tensai?


Sin Cara since he probably came with some expectations


----------



## PUNKY

dont tell me rel rio has been in another fight? i thought it was only the one eye that was fucked up now both of them look really bad. ooh and sin caras back. EDIT and hes botched already


----------



## rjsbx1

* Sin Cara aka Señor Oopsie-a-Daisey.*


----------



## VGooBUG

fucking lol botch cara


----------



## NearFall

He's injured already


----------



## J-Coke

Sin Careless??


----------



## Buckley

HAHA holy shit Sin Cara already reinjured himself.

Fire this idiot please.


----------



## Stad

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xobeh

Wow, talk about a terrible heel turn


----------



## Snapdragon

This is a work injury


----------



## imonaplain

LMFAO, hes already injured


----------



## Arcade

Anyone has the official number of times that Del Rio faced Sin Cara?


----------



## Griever11

Del Rio and Sin Cara again? I swear I've seen these guys in matches together a few times even just over the last several months


----------



## Emotion Blur

This a work? :lmao


----------



## Schultz

This whole Mexican theme is obviously building to Mysterio returning. Or maybe a Generico debut. Btw, I'm fully aware Generico is not Mexican.


----------



## shutupchico

"get the fuck outta here!"


----------



## El Capitano

Sin cara injured again :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheBkMogul

WTF? Sin Cara is like Mr. Glass


----------



## O Fenômeno

:| :| :| :|


----------



## Prayer Police

Damn, both eyes on Del Rio is black/blue!!


----------



## THANOS

KO Bossy said:


> Uh why did the graphic for Orton's coronation get intro'd with the Eye of Sauron?


Hmmmmm? Interesting! Maybe it's some kind of lead in to the new corporation. It's "Big Brother" or the all knowing eye of the mainevent illuminate looking down on everyone who doesn't fit the corporate image perhaps lol?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Did Sin Cara injury himself again?


----------



## I Came To Play

Its a work


----------



## Arya Dark

*I don't wanna laugh... I really don't.... but wow.*


----------



## Loudness

This can't be real life lol.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Of course they have a ringside doctor for Sin Cara's match.

And of course he gets hurt.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Already injured. Fuck me.


----------



## Lok

:lol wtf?


----------



## KO Bossy

What in the fuck?


----------



## larrydavidcape

For fuck's sake Sin Cara


----------



## bjnelson19705

Sin Cara the Botch Master


----------



## Daniel Pereira

Amber B said:


>


Who is this fine lady?


----------



## Eulonzo

Inb4 botch jokes as if it's never been said before in regards to Sin Cara.

Edit: Too late.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Wellness failed...


----------



## Daiko

Cara just botched his return..


----------



## BarneyArmy

was that real??


----------



## TripleG

When Del Rio was a face, he was representing his country. 

When Del Rio is a heel, he's sucking up. OK King. 


And Botch Cara strikes again.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Well, he's out again


----------



## Nuski

I'm sorry... :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery

Sin fucking Cara :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Saint Dick

Del Rio's legit pissed.


----------



## Eduard Khil

The ringside doctor has made a lot of appearances in 2013. He will be DLC in 2K14


----------



## richyque

"Get the fuck out of here"


----------



## Amber B

Is this real life?
I just...


----------



## NyQuil

Botch Cara strikes again!


----------



## Clique

Sin Cara is one of the biggest fails ever :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Are they creating a Sin Cara botch gimmick?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obese Turtle

I don't see where he did it


----------



## Bryan D.

Another injury.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

um real injury or-? If it was real not trying to sound like an ass just telling it as it is but botch Cara strikes again


----------



## MrKennedy666

just release that failure


----------



## Rvp20

Sin fuckin cara fpalm


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Del Rio wants to beat the shit out of him :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Uh oh a Del Rio promo


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Sin Cara is WWE's Greg Oden, no doubt about it.


----------



## Choke2Death

:lmao What the fuck?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Pointless match is pointless.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Jesus christ :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao

"Get the fuck out of here"


----------



## PGSucks

SOOOMERSLAM :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Pocky07

wtf just happened?


----------



## Swa9ga

Sin Cara cannot be injured again, lol. It must be a work.


----------



## all in all...

nothing in that replay would indicate an injury


----------



## Con27

I'd like to think that was planned but knowing Sin Cara... :lol


----------



## Annihilus

what the hell just happened?


----------



## Ham and Egger

This guy can't go a few months without injuring himself! :lol


----------



## Trifektah

Well this is an odd segment


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Del Rio looks like shit


----------



## Billy Kidman

Just release this fucking guy already.


----------



## Schultz

Or a masked Mexican debuts and challenges Del Rio, and it turns out to be Ricardo who's been in training.


----------



## razzathereaver

That's gotta be a work. He can't possibly botch this much.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stad said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I hate to laugh at injuries, BUT JESUS FUCK this Cara guy has to fucking go now. fpalm


----------



## Deptford

So Sin Cara is gone again. I just fucking cant :lmao


----------



## Shaddw

What just happened?


----------



## Eulonzo

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Wellness failed...


Lol what?


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh god. Mysterio better not come back to fued with this fuck.


----------



## TripleG

Cue Mysterio.


----------



## ABrown

:jaydamn ADR looks even worse tonight

He looks like he's got eye black on


----------



## Emotion Blur

Is this leading up to Rey/ADR?


----------



## Gunnar II

Here comes Rey


----------



## KO Bossy

Sy-oomerslam?

THAT SIGN! CENA <3 SCAT! LMAO


----------



## Robb Stark

Now they're going full-on with the Mexican gimmick with Del Rio to desperately try to get him help.

Oh wait, they're still making him ridiculously aggressively too. 

Just piss off. Why is Del Rio getting so many chances?!?!


----------



## Arthurgos

Yeah i think Del Rio just got seriously pissed at him after all of that haha !


----------



## KuritaDavion

Clique said:


> Sin Cara is one of the biggest fails ever :lmao


Hunter probably just walked away from the monitor in disgust.


----------



## Domenico

Here comes Rey.


----------



## Sensesfail

it's Ricardo


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

RICARDO!


----------



## O Fenômeno

"Cena loves SCAT" sign..

:cena


----------



## Eduard Khil

Where are those bar goons when you need them?


----------



## FCP

It looks like Drew punched him a couple more times last night. Hmmmmmmm 

Lulz Ricardo DA GOAT


----------



## Saint Dick

That was 100% a real injury. Can't believe people are questioning that.


----------



## Amber B

I don't know anymore. Please tell me that's just part of Sin Cara's gimmick now. Please.


----------



## Clique

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> Del Rio looks like shit


His face is beat to fucking hell


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Ricardo for World Champion :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ricardo :mark: :mark:


----------



## PGSucks

RICARDO!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Fandanceboy

RICARDO!!!


----------



## dan the marino

This new direction ADR is going in has promise. Gives him some sort of character.

I wonder if they're leading to a Rey Mysterio return.


----------



## Prayer Police

Mark out for RR!


----------



## Cyon

OH SHIT RICARDO


----------



## Chrome

Ricardo!


----------



## King-of-the-World

Surely it's a work for a rey return?


----------



## Waffelz

Obviously a work.

RICARDO!!!


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOO!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Rey should work with Ricardo


----------



## etched Chaos

RICARDO!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko

HE'S BACK BITCHES :mark::mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ricardo is gonna get that belt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ricardo hell yes give this man the championship!


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

LOL at Del Rio telling the ref to "get the fuck out of here"


----------



## Eulonzo

:lol


----------



## I Came To Play

Del Rio looks like shit


----------



## Bryan D.

RICARDO :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN

RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Annihilus

the ref actually pulled Del Rio out of the ring after he threw Sin Cara in.. then dropped a F-bomb on Del Rio when he was trying to get some stomps in on Sin Cara, almost seemed like maybe he's legit injured and they were trying to get him to stop.


----------



## TripleG

Man, Drew fucked Del Rio up pretty bad.


----------



## D-Bag

Is ADR wearing guy liner?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Mexican/Fat Shawn Hunter!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Just bring another sin cara from the back and make him botch again, way more entertaining than this.


----------



## charlesxo

#Ricardo4WHC


----------



## Alicenchains

Mysterio, or not


----------



## Sensesfail

Rob Van Dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabidwolverine27

I miss Eddie so much.


----------



## un_pretti_er

SWERVE


----------



## Arthurgos

Here comes Ray... God i wish they debuted a new Mexican wrestler instead.


----------



## BarneyArmy

rvd


----------



## Swa9ga

RICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RODRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## RyanPelley

Holy shit!


----------



## Palahniuk

Um. What?


----------



## PGSucks

RVD and Ricardo?! :lol


----------



## Deptford

This segment just keeps getting more and more surreal


----------



## TJC93

da fuck


----------



## Domenico

RVD and Ricardo? :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon

Ricardo and RVD?

What a random fucking pairing


----------



## Fandanceboy

WTF?!


----------



## MrKennedy666

Jesus christ lol


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman

Team Weed!


----------



## JohnnyC55

I was thinking Rey


----------



## Tommy-V

Well this is random.


----------



## etched Chaos

RVD+Ricardo= :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown

RVD stands for the people? :ti


----------



## Lok

:lol nice :lol


----------



## Shaddw

Swerve!!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

RVD? :lmao
Man, Del Rio's eye is fucked


----------



## Prayer Police

WTF!? I thought it would be Rey.


----------



## Rvp20

RVD and richardo WTF IS THIS !!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Ricardo and RVD. The most utterly random-ass pairing ever.


----------



## Luchini

Del Rio got face really got fucked up.


----------



## Emotion Blur

RVD No. 1 contender for NO FUCKING REASON.


----------



## FCP

ROB 

VAD

DAM

Lulz, what an odd pairing.


----------



## Eulonzo

I Came To Play said:


> Del Rio looks like shit


Blame 3MB.


----------



## Bryan D.

HOLY SHIT. RVD WITH RICARDO! :mark:


----------



## Stad

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

Well that's a strange pairing.


----------



## all in all...

SENIOR NOCHE DE LUNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ricardo and RVD to share a blunt later on!


----------



## Hera

This is the most random ass pairing in WWE history. What do these motherfuckers have in common? Wellness violations?


----------



## Xobeh

Is it me or does Ricardo have the face of a woman?


----------



## TripleG

Wait....the fuck?! That's a little random.


----------



## Buckley

GOAT pairing


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Yeah...that was quite the match between Del Rio and Sin Cara huh...


----------



## WrestlinFan

Well this is lame and random as fuck.


And they're acting like RVD just returned to the company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MECCA1

So rvd is ricardos rebound bitch??


----------



## bjnelson19705

RVD and Ricardo smokin dank together.


----------



## Con27

Ricardo as RVD's ring announcer? :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN

RICARDO AND RVD GOING TO BREAK THE WELLNESS POLICY TOGETHER AT 4:20 TOMORROW


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, I was hoping for a Rey Mysterio return.


----------



## RKO696

WTF?

RVD is one of the last guys who needs a manager


----------



## HHHGame78

Latino Fonzie! :lol


----------



## Amber B

Who on the writing team smoked Rob's doobie?


----------



## Big Dog

So RVD loses the US title match and is now in a feud with the WHC, what...the....fuckity...fuck?


----------



## JC00

Billy Kidman said:


> Just release this fucking guy already.



:HHH


----------



## GREEK FREAK

RVD and Ricardo? WTF :lmao so stupid, but its great


RVD FOR NEW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION :mark:


----------



## charlesxo

You thought Rey Mysterio :russo


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

RVD vs Del Rio? YES!


----------



## RyanPelley

Rob Van Dam represents the Latino community.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Must have been a work to get this RVD vs Del rio thing in.

Or its because Sin Cara failed welless again and need to write him off tv


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

US title match to WHC match.


----------



## himwaetheface

Team Wellness Policy


----------



## Sensesfail

Ricardo Rodriguez = The modern day Alfonso


----------



## DogSaget

> The Shield vs. Dolph Ziggler
> 
> The Shield ends up getting the win after a Roman Reigns spear.
> 
> Winners: The Shield


???????????


----------



## Evilerk

I thought it was El Generico..oh well


----------



## Choke2Death

This was a bit random.


----------



## 751161

Ricardo needs to start wrestling.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Ricardo the new Bill Alfonso...


I think this will be pretty good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

What a random pairing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RVD? :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

Nice! Ricardo showed how embarrassing Del Rio is on the mic, just sad. But Jesus is RVD over.


Please tell me someone else saw that sign "CENA <3 SCAT"


----------



## Buttermaker

Sweet.. I sorta guessed that for some reason too. Go Van Dam and Ricardo


----------



## dan the marino

Thank god RVD is around, truly an inspiration to the Latino people.


----------



## Palahniuk

Roberto Van Dam


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Eulonzo said:


> Blame 3MB.


Drew is the last guy you want to help you in a fight after what Tiffany did to him :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> LOL at Del Rio telling the ref to "get the fuck out of here"


Del Rio with that Shawn Michaels circa 1997 attitude. :hbk2


----------



## CharliePrince

Amber B said:


> The three of your dumb asses can't beat him faster than this.
> 
> Seth better not be injured.


Seth's legit hurt, that was the dumbest fucking move ever wtf was Ziggler thinking?!

Vince is gonna go apeshit on him backstage and bury the fuck out of him


----------



## TJC93

Lose US title match? Get a WHC match!


----------



## legendfan97

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ricardo and RVD to share a blunt later on!



lmao


----------



## Swa9ga

What a random pairing. They must have met over a blunt or something


----------



## rabidwolverine27

RVD and Ricardo that is so random lol.


----------



## checkcola

I'm fine with RVD being in the World title picture


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I actually love that pairing.


----------



## Happenstan

Ok, I'm behind, but it might be time for me to give up and change my sig. Sin Cara is never gonna last 3 months.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

He's even more unbearable on WWE.


----------



## Stad




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

There has to be something behind those two being paired together. Hmm, wonder what it could be :lol?


----------



## I Came To Play

ADR v RVD at NoC then, should be good.


----------



## Phetikus

RVD and Ricardo?!?!?!

Oh and people saying Sauron's eye....


----------



## JC00

Big Dog said:


> So RVD loses the US title match and is now in a feud with the WHC, what...the....fuckity...fuck?


Uh he won the match, just didn't win the title.


----------



## Omega_VIK

It makes sense for Ricrado to be with RVD, since they most likely weed buddies.


----------



## HouseofPunk

Looks like Russo's back then


----------



## Obese Turtle

Man, I'll give anything for Van Dam to end this truly awful title reign.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

I thought it was gonna be Rey.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

How is Ricardo supposed to announce RVD? hold it long at the dam?


----------



## Joseph92

I thought Ricardo was going to say Rey Mysterio.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Well thanks to Sin Cara the format for the show just went out the fucking window........


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur

If you get to fight for the WHC after losing a US Title match then R-Truth should get 20 shots in a row.


----------



## charlesxo

Happenstan said:


> Ok, I'm behind, but it might be time for me to give up and change my sig. Sin Cara is never gonna last 3 months.


:lmao


----------



## FCP

I could definitely see RVD and Ricardo toking it up on a daily basis.


----------



## Griever11

Wow I have to admit did not see this coming. Ricardo and RVD is definitely a weird pairing but I'm curious about what they'll do with it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Sin Cara...


----------



## fisheh

FUCKING RUSSO


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao

RVD and Ricardo gonna be on hashbar tv smoking joints real soon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Why are half of you saying that McIntyre is the one who beat ADR up? It was 2 of them vs. random dudes at a bar, at least read the sheets correctly. :lmao


----------



## larrydavidcape

RVD/RR 420 BAKER STREET BLAZIN SQUAD


----------



## Joel Anthony

So, Ricardo to turn on RVD and re-join DEL RIO next PPV? GOT IT


----------



## Amber B

RVD is somehow now going after the World Title after only becoming the #1 contender for the US title last week...when he still has a rematch....

and the Shield (Ambrose) loses out on another feud.


----------



## Cyon

RVD and Ricardo. That is one odd pairing :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Sin Cara managed to injure himself again. How long did he last this time, a minute?


----------



## murder

First the bitch is back and then the botch is back


----------



## Big Dog

Tonight's show has been so disappointing.


----------



## obby

:lmao that was fucking hilarious

Sin Cara is a legend


----------



## birthday_massacre

TJC93 said:


> Lose US title match? Get a WHC match!


While Ziggler jobs out to the shield


----------



## KingJohn

Damn, was hoping for Rey, would have marked so hard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:harden that Harden ad is hilarious


----------



## Kratosx23

RVD is a Latino hero. :lol

The only thing RVD has in common with Mexico is that his garden also has weed in it.


----------



## Eulonzo

Fredo In The Cut said:


> Why are half of you saying that McIntyre is the one who beat ADR up? It was 2 of them vs. random dudes at a bar, at least read the sheets correctly. :lmao


Then how come NoDQ says Drew & Del Rio got into a brawl?

Then again, I haven't read every little detail about it lol.


----------



## Snapdragon

CharliePrince said:


> Seth's legit hurt, that was the dumbest fucking move ever wtf was Ziggler thinking?!
> 
> Vince is gonna go apeshit on him backstage and bury the fuck out of him


How the fuck was that Ziggler's fault?

It could've been Rollins' idea.

Also he walked out, he is probably fine.


----------



## Bryan D.

RVD/Ricardo sounds really nice although that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Striketeam

WWE desperately needs new commentators. Cole and Lawler are cringeworthy as fuck.


----------



## Sensesfail

TJC93 said:


> Lose US title match? Get a WHC match!


RVD won that US title match via DQ


----------



## Clique

:lol @ RVD and Ricardo's random pairing



Amber B said:


> Who on the writing team smoked Rob's doobie?


All of them apparently. Although it could be funny.


----------



## Amber B

Sensesfail said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez = The modern day Alfonso


Fuck outta here.
No one replaces Fonzie and his crack face.


----------



## NyQuil

Roberto Ván Dám.


----------



## J-Coke

RVD and Ricardo need to confront Swagger and Colter. Ratings will be the highest in years.


----------



## Rvp20

Orton HHH heel turn Cena taking time off a now RVD and Ricardo teaming up wtf is goin on :russo


----------



## Oscirus

And my sig is done. THat being said, Ricardo and RVD? Really? WTF


----------



## Eulonzo

CharliePrince said:


> Seth's legit hurt, that was the dumbest fucking move ever wtf was Ziggler thinking?!


How do you know it's Ziggler's fault?

It was Seth's choice to sell & land that way. I like Rollins, but it's not like Ziggler made him land that way.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I can just picture them lighting up together on the way to a show :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

"real hero to latinos"
bring out the american/polish RVD


----------



## charlesxo

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :harden that Harden ad is hilarious


I wear my shirt open...


----------



## Sensesfail

Striketeam said:


> WWE desperately needs new commentators. Cole and Lawler are cringeworthy as fuck.


they need to bring back Booker T to the commentary table, he was funny as hell


----------



## SpeedStick

I was waiting a a real surprise there , I was like oh shit a new mexican star coming and no dirty sheets spoilers


----------



## bjnelson19705

The Fourth Wall said:


> Ricardo needs to start wrestling.


This.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

To those trying to figure out who/what Ricardo looks like -


----------



## birthday_massacre

Rvp20 said:


> Orton HHH heel turn Cena taking time off a now RVD Ricardo teaming up wtf is goin on :russo


Its the oen good booked raw we get every month after a PPV. Give it a week or two then it will go back to crap again bc teh wWE will rush everything and ruin it


----------



## RyanPelley

CharliePrince said:


> Seth's legit hurt, that was the dumbest fucking move ever wtf was Ziggler thinking?!
> 
> Vince is gonna go apeshit on him backstage and bury the fuck out of him


Lol, you're smart.


----------



## Jmacz

I Came To Play said:


> He wouldn't be walking with a torn acl :lmao
> 
> Probably just rolled his ankle


After being helped up Tom Brady walked off the field and down a set of stairs after tearing his ACL and MCL and so do a lot of other people. It doesn't really hurt to walk on a torn acl as long as you're limping because what it really does his hinder you're ability to plant and put any pressure on it.

Rollins certainly could of torn something there and hobbled around to try and play it off. I also noticed him banging his foot on the ground, probably seeing if more weight on his foot caused more pain which is what a torn acl would do.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Team Ganja for World Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Joseph92

Is it just me or does JBL seemed more subdued on commentary tonight than usual?


----------



## VGooBUG

jobber entrance lol


----------



## Lok

Real muricans'


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Swoggen....


----------



## King Gimp

"SWUGGER" :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Please, not Usos/Americanos again.


----------



## SP103

Sin Cara's botchiness is now a storyline practically.

Oh god here we go about "HomerSexuals" with Zeb.


----------



## razzathereaver

Amber B said:


> RVD is somehow now going after the World Title after only becoming the #1 contender for the US title last week...when he still has a rematch....


The higher he gets, the higher he goes.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bryan D. said:


> RVD/Ricardo sounds really nice although that came out of nowhere.


It's an okay idea to me lol the only great outcome is the potential comedy bits.

Don't really get it, though. A mexican guy and a hippy-ish guy? :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

Amber B said:


> No one replaces Fonzie


i mean that's what WWE is trying to do


----------



## Snapdragon

Primetime Players coming out calling it now


----------



## Arcade

I don't say this much about wrestlers, but I think Sin Cara need to get released from the WWE, so he can go back to CMLL. Plus Hunico and Samuray Del Sol would probably do better as a luchadors in the WWE than Sin Cara.


----------



## Amber B

PTP face turn.

No.


----------



## Trifektah

You know how people sometimes hate TV sports announcers, so they watch games on TV and listen to the commentary from the radio? Yeah, I wish I could do that here.


----------



## checkcola

I wonder if he's going to run down Darren Young


----------



## Emotion Blur

JC00 said:


> Uh he won the match, just didn't win the title.


Regardless, you don't go from not winning the lowest title one night to being in a program with the WHC the next night without any storyline explanation or earning a no. 1 contendership. If you win the match, but not the title, you are not a winner and you don't look good coming out of it. RVD has no business getting hotshot to the WHC level after failing to win even the fucking US Title. It's booking like this that pisses me off.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Stagger looks hungover as fuck


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Sensesfail said:


> they need to bring back Booker T to the commentary table, he was funny as hell


Get rid of lawler and replace him with Booker T.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Oh no real americans vs. PTP

Please be smart with this WWE


----------



## magusnova

Oh lawd if this is PTP vs Real Americans..


----------



## TripleG

Everytime I see Zeb Colter, I think of Yosemite Sam.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

"Cesaro and Swogger...Swagger" :cole3


----------



## birthday_massacre

How is Cesero an american? isnt he swiss?


----------



## dan the marino

I'm not sure what was weirder: them making out like RVD was making his big return or RVD playing the hero of Me'hico.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Emotion Blur said:


> If you get to fight for the WHC after losing a US Title match then R-Truth should get 20 shots in a row.


Look who didn't watch the pre show!


----------



## Phantomdreamer

I just don't know how you can go from US title contender on the preshow to the World title at the next ppv, I really hope RVD isn't going to be in the World title picture, i'd have literally 0 interest in that.


----------



## KO Bossy

Swogger...oh god.


I kid you not, the New Japan commentary is 1000x better than the Raw commentary, and they don't even speak English. I would seriously prefer to listen to over the top, excited Japanese commentary of which I don't understand a word than listen to Cole and Lawler.


----------



## Clique

Young vs. Colter?


----------



## FCP

Zeb is amazing.


----------



## VGooBUG

damnit! THOSE DEBIT CARDS!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Shots Fired on food stamps. :ti:


----------



## Lok

Getem' Zebb!


----------



## Prayer Police

C'mon, Coulter! Go after Young!


----------



## Eulonzo

Snapdragon said:


> Primetime Players *coming out* calling it now


Zing!   

:lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can just picture them lighting up together on the way to a show :lol


Swagger in the back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf




----------



## cindel25

When is JTG going to join with Zeb?


----------



## Deptford

At least I'd get to see PTP


----------



## Phillies3:16

How can these people boo the truth?


----------



## Bryan D.

Inb4 Darren Young is over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I think I'm starting to get corrupted by Colter his talk is starting to make me a bit racist


----------



## Arcade

I see that Zeb Colter uses Just For Men.


----------



## Daiko

Darren Young time?


----------



## PUNKY

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> To those trying to figure out who/what Ricardo looks like -


i use to love that show dinosaurs, ricardo does kinda look like the baby though


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Snapdragon said:


> Primetime Players coming out calling it now


So much irony in this post


----------



## KO Bossy

LAX? Konnan and company get hired? :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

THIS PROMO IS STILL GOING ON


----------



## dan the marino

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cyon

For a moment I though Colter was going to talk about Darren Young being gay.

SPEAKING OF PTP


----------



## Alicenchains

Here comes the push


----------



## Headliner

Young comes out and PTP is face now. KNEW IT.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

birthday_massacre said:


> How is Cesero an american? isnt he swiss?


After Ricardo + RVD, are you really gonna think about that? xD


----------



## Joseph92

birthday_massacre said:


> How is Cesero an american? isnt he swiss?


I never got this either.


----------



## Luchini

The Real Americans to job this one. DAT DARREN PUSH!:vince5


----------



## TJC93

The Darren Young push begins!

Guess they're faces now?


----------



## Ray

IT'S THE *** :mark:


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## KuritaDavion

Time for the unconformable segment of the night.


----------



## Swa9ga

WEEEEEEEED the PEEEEEOPLE!


----------



## Demolition119

That chant is so over he insult the hell out of them and they still chant it :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

PTP are face now?


----------



## MrKennedy666

Well here's the PTP face turn lol


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Millions of Ding A Lings in the house bitches.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

CharliePrince said:


> Seth's legit hurt, that was the dumbest fucking move ever wtf was Ziggler thinking?!
> 
> Vince is gonna go apeshit on him backstage and bury the fuck out of him


Look at that it looks like a work

He fell on his right left but was holding his left.


Darren Young YES YES YES


----------



## Domenico

PTP face turn? Titus is going to be huge.


----------



## Lok

PtP!


----------



## SPCDRI

MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT THAT DICK!


----------



## Ham and Egger

PTP are faces now??????? Millions of DOLLAHS!!!!!!!!!! :jay2


----------



## TripleG

PTP getting that face turn. 

Darren Young coming out has benefited them already.


----------



## Omega_VIK

PTP is now face? I guess since Darren Young publicly announced that he was gay.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Titus GOAT

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz

MILLIONS OF DOLLARRRRRRRRRRRRRS $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Snapdragon

Eulonzo said:


> Zing!
> 
> :lmao


That was not on purpose haha


----------



## 751161

Millions of Dollars. :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Darren reveals he's gay

suddenly facing a heel team


----------



## Prayer Police

First face booking for the PTP


----------



## rjsbx1

*According to Colter, being gay is like the 4th worst thing that's wrong with him.*


----------



## Pocky07

Well coming out did wonders to PTP.


----------



## Annihilus

oh boy, here comes the PTP vs real americans feud with inevitable reference to Darren Young's orientation..


----------



## Amber B

I guess in WWE land, gay men are faces. You can't boo a gay man. That's mean.


----------



## Perestroika

I wonder, have PTP turned face after Young coming out, or is this a heel-heel matchup?


----------



## THANOS

PTP getting a big push I assume? They certainly deserve one imo.


----------



## The XL

PTP push plz


----------



## RKO696

lol PTP face turn :lmao


----------



## hitmanclarke

Gabyfaces


----------



## Emotion Blur

Obese Turtle said:


> Look who didn't watch the pre show!


I did watch the pre-show. Okay, he technically "won" the match, but a DQ win does not count as a "victory" if you don't come out with the title. If you don't walk out with the title, you're not the "winner."


----------



## FCP

Leggo Cesaro.


----------



## LigerJ81

What did I miss so far?


----------



## Cyon

PTP face turn :lmao Dat Darren Young push


----------



## Pronk25

wouldnt this be a hate crime now?


----------



## cindel25

YASSSSS PTP baby!!


----------



## dan the marino

I love the PTP, I think they're an entertaining tag team.

But if they're about to get a push because of Darren Young then that's lol-worthy.


----------



## I Came To Play

O'Neill and Young should be the new Billy and Chuck


----------



## SubZero3:16

PTP still needs their old theme song back. It was way more catchy.


----------



## Daiko

Does Darren Young even have a finisher?


----------



## Rvp20

Darren young to debut his new finsher the bronco buster


----------



## Eulonzo

Are they chanting anything?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Hopefully this leads to the PTP winning the tag team titles


----------



## Andriy P.

Fast forwarding, I believe it's meant to be a swerve. At NoC Ricardo helps Del Rio kicking RVD's ass and join him again.


----------



## un_pretti_er

rjsbx1 said:


> *According to Colter, being gay is like the 4th worst thing that's wrong with him.*


:clap


----------



## HHHbkDX

Darren Young coming out gave him a push :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

So are PTP face now? Or is it heel team vs heel team?


----------



## O Fenômeno

Tyrion Lannister said:


> RVD is a Latino hero. :lol
> 
> The only thing RVD has in common with Mexico is that his garden also has weed in it.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche

KO Bossy said:


> LAX? Konnan and company get hired? :mark:


HOMICIDE. Fuck Hernandez though.


----------



## J-Coke

Haters gonna hate. DY is Black Cena for a reason!


----------



## Saint Dick

Honestly I'm just waiting for HHH and Orton.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

WEIDMAN said:


> IT'S THE *** :mark:


wow really?


----------



## Cyon




----------



## dan the marino

birthday_massacre said:


> How is Cesero an american? isnt he swiss?


Cmon he's an American Sympathizer. Don't you remember La Resistance?


----------



## WrestlinFan

I can just see Zebb stomping Young in the corner yelling "Take that ******, welcome to America!!!".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Don't are what anybody says. I was so proud of not only Darren Young, but Titus O'Neil for embracing him, that I just had a mark out moment for the PTP. I'd like to see those guys get a push now. I know that sounds stupid to say just because a guy outted himself, but it just made me connect with them on a real level.


----------



## Arcade

PTP face turn is probably needed since the tag team division is lacking some face teams.


----------



## charlesxo

These Darren Young comments are killing me :lmao


----------



## TJC93

Darrens got a boner :cena5


----------



## Deptford

Is it just me or is Darren acting a little more gay tonight?


----------



## connormurphy13

Darren Young, sittin' in dat corner, lickin' his lips

:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

SubZero3:16 said:


> PTP still needs their old theme song back. It was way more catchy.


a million times yes. I loved that theme more than anything


----------



## SPCDRI

God, talking about selling Zeb's facial hair on Ebay. This is an all new low for the commentary.


----------



## Trifektah

It really amazes me how the WWE can never build any momentum. They could put on a great Raw or PPV every so often but can never do two in a row.


----------



## Headliner

I still mark for PTP's in ring entrance pose.


----------



## ABrown

Only thing I like out of this face turn is a potential feud with shield over the titles, otherwise...


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm glad they're not chanting anything rude to Darren.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Thank GOD Vince Russo won't book this feud.


----------



## Dragzila

Did you guys know Young is gay? :jay2


----------



## The Brown Horatio

SubZero3:16 said:


> PTP still needs their old theme song back. It was way more catchy.


Faces and heels were dancing to it when they weren't supposed to, probably why they changed it.


----------



## King Gimp

Can we get to the main segment...?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

WEIDMAN said:


> IT'S THE *** :mark:


Be mature about you prick. Unnecessary.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Loving these We The People chants and loving what's hopefully a PTP face turn and push.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Cyon said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul

Well, no disparaging chants from what I can make out on TV.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Darrens gonna get the most fabulous hot tag in wwe history


----------



## FCP

Rvp20 said:


> Darren young to debut his new finsher the bronco buster


----------



## Obese Turtle

Emotion Blur said:


> Regardless, you don't go from not winning the lowest title one night to being in a program with the WHC the next night without any storyline explanation or earning a no. 1 contendership. If you win the match, but not the title, you are not a winner and you don't look good coming out of it. RVD has no business getting hotshot to the WHC level after failing to win even the fucking US Title. It's booking like this that pisses me off.


He hit the 5 star, & was about to win, so kayfabe says he's "better" than Ambrose, & Ambrose had to be saved.

But, if you're like 90% of the IWC, you'd be foaming at the dick if Ambrose was in the WHC picture. Not saying I wouldn't, just that you're using shit logic.


----------



## Ray

Dubbletrousers said:


> wow really?


I'm just stating a fact brother.


----------



## Joseph92

If Darren Young came out earlier I bet they would of been tag team champs already!


----------



## Amber B

Cesaro's gear is two garments away from a bra and stockings.


----------



## Headliner

Titus could be king of the white chicks if he wanted.


----------



## Prayer Police

WWE shouldn't waste this opportunity with the rightwing WTP vs half-gay PTP


----------



## PacoAwesome

Cesaro scares me with his athleticism.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, that was sick by Cesaro!


----------



## SP103

connormurphy13 said:


> Darren Young, sittin' in dat corner, lickin' his lips
> 
> :lmao


For Cesaro's nipples I assume...


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Cyon said:


>


OH MY GOD

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, it's fun watching Cesaro wrestling


----------



## connormurphy13

King Gimp said:


> Can we get to the main segment...?


What a smug asshole, that Triple H


----------



## TripleG

God this match sucks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

LigerJ81 said:


> What did I miss so far?


Cena is leaving for 6+ months

Bryan is a B+ kind or guy not an A guy

Ziggler died in a handicap match with the shield

Botch Cara returned and got injured in exactly 1 minute with a broken wrist

RVD is now being managed by Ricardo

Daddy Heyman says Punk is forgiven if he comes back to him

Orton Coronation later in night


----------



## Headliner

Oooooooo Young is going to get the comeback victory.


----------



## Genesis 1.0




----------



## y2j4lyf

Dragzila said:


> Did you guys know Young is gay? :jay2


orly unk


----------



## GREEK FREAK

"There's a lot of great tag teams in the WWE today" - :lawler


----------



## squeelbitch

this good if they have turned face, wwe could do with a few more good face tag teams


----------



## KO Bossy

Teddy Long managing PTP=Millions of Hollas?


----------



## dan the marino

Once you go gay... you go face. 





Seriously though, at least they haven't given them a Billy and Chuck gimmick.








Yet.


----------



## Snapdragon

DAT HOT TAG!


----------



## Trifektah

Prayer Police said:


> WWE shouldn't waste this opportunity with the rightwing WTP vs half-gay PTP


Yes, yes they should. I'm glad they haven't even mentioned D Young coming out.


----------



## Cyon

Watch and see Darren Young get pinned.

EDIT: DAT PUSH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DARREN YOUNG HOUSE OF FLAM...ER FIRE! Yeah, that's it, fire!


----------



## birthday_massacre

the black john cena ges the win


----------



## THANOS

Darren Young looking awesome!! Great job man!


----------



## 751161

PTP better be getting a push! It's their time! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Darren gropin' dat ass


----------



## Joel Anthony

THIS IS MY HOUSE, PEOPLE!!!!

Pleath take off your thooes and wipe your feet at the door!!


----------



## Alicenchains

Of course the gay goes over


----------



## hitmanclarke

connormurphy13 said:


> What a smug asshole, that Triple H


:vince2


----------



## Bryan D.

Nice match.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Wow that was one of the better gut checks.


----------



## Ray

YEAH GAY PRIDE


----------



## RobVanDingus

weak


----------



## connormurphy13

Sick finisher


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Cole: Look at Darren from behind!


----------



## Stad

PTP!! D-Young was great! :mark:


----------



## Paradise

Black Cena FTW!


----------



## Headliner

YESSSS!!!!!!!! IT TOOK YOUNG TO COME OUT FOR THESE ****** TO WIN.


----------



## Amber B

I'm happy they won...but really, WWE?


----------



## theArtist

Clean win over Cesaro? Fuck that.


----------



## LigerJ81

Darren Young on his way to be a Champion :cena2


----------



## BrendenPlayz

PTP ARE GETTING A PUSH ITS A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annihilus

"look at darren, from behind!" really Cole?


----------



## Demolition119

DY comes out ptp actually win :lol


----------



## Rvp20

Darren from behind :cole3


----------



## imonaplain

'look at Darren from behind...'


----------



## FCP

Cesaro jobbing for Darren Young. <_<


----------



## Sensesfail

Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Darren getting dat push.


----------



## KO Bossy

Gut check? TNA infiltration?


----------



## Green Light

Turn gay, get a push :vince5


----------



## O Fenômeno

dan the marino said:


> Cmon he's an American Sympathizer. Don't you remember La Resistance?


It's like a throwback to D-LO Brown and his European Champion thing he had going .


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Its still kinda sad that it took Darren coming out for the PTP to get their deserved push. Oh well, better late than never.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

When the last time PTP won a match?


Hell, Primo & Epico should come out. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski

:lmao DARREN


----------



## chargebeam

Renée!


----------



## birthday_massacre

dan the marino said:


> Once you go gay... you go face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, at least they haven't given them a Billy and Chuck gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Young getting a push, he is a good worker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.


I am surprised they dont just team Darren Young with Percy Watson and call them Tootie Fruity


----------



## SpeedStick

Have too put a belt on Young


----------



## Obese Turtle

Kinda have to suspend all belief a little bit when you see Darren beating up Cesaro, eh?


----------



## Deptford

LOL at that smile on Darren's face before he hit his finisher omg its too much. Dude is getting a push


----------



## AthenaMark

Crowd was pretty into Young there


----------



## Eduard Khil

Coming out has turned fortunes for Darren Young.


----------



## KuritaDavion

In six months they'll be back where they were.

And somewhere Zack Ryder's wondering why he didn't think of this.


----------



## The XL

Fuck yes


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

So Prime Time Players are now face I see.


----------



## cindel25

Million of dollars!!!!


----------



## Phantomdreamer

I love the PTP's, such a fun team.


----------



## Arthurgos

Mixed reactions here... Cesaro getting pinned clean is upsetting but PTP getting a push !!! :O


----------



## Buttermaker

Prime Time Players getting the push they deserve.. Possibly due to Darren Young's revelation..


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, I guess Young coming out is the best thing to happen to PTP.


----------



## Alicenchains

Shit its smiling Big Show


----------



## Swa9ga

Dat push! DY


----------



## MrKennedy666

Ah Show is back to Smiley, Happy Big Show


----------



## TripleG

Big Show has a look on his face that says "Yeah, I'm a face now. Deal with it".


----------



## ABrown

D. Young killed it with the hot tag


----------



## I drink and I know things

Titus O'Neil is a perfect giver in that relationship. He tweeted a picture of his comically small penis a few years back. It won't even hurt Darren!!!


----------



## JC00

Emotion Blur said:


> If you get to fight for the WHC after losing a US Title match then R-Truth should get 20 shots in a row.


You people saying this, did you even watch? He won the match, didn't win the title.

Plus it really is not a surprise seeing is how he was in the #1 contender match and how he also pinned Del Rio 2 weeks ago on Raw?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Does every fucking body need a beard now. God damn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko

Renee :mark: <3


----------



## checkcola

Nice for Young that the crowd was into his end sequence offence 

Time for the Big Show's 'punishment'


----------



## Lok

Look who won


----------



## Ray

I would rip Renee apart.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Green Light said:


> Turn gay, get a push :vince5


Pat Patterson approves.


----------



## PUNKY

Annihilus said:


> "look at darren, from behind!" really Cole?


im sure he said that on purpose.


----------



## KingCosmos

Brad is gold


----------



## y2j4lyf

Young is the only one safe from :HHH2 :vince3


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Screw the Big Show jesus christ. Nothing bout him his entertaining at all.


----------



## SPCDRI

Dude, did you guys hear about Darren Young? He's Black.


----------



## Amber B

Did Show get a titty lift? Dat posture.


----------



## xdryza

I'm sure Barret wishes he was gay right now.


----------



## Deptford

FUCKING EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING "JACK" 

FUCK OUTTA HEREEEEE


----------



## Con27

Millions and millions of pink dollars :vince5


----------



## Sensesfail

the Shield for the 2nd time tonight?


----------



## SP103

Props to WWE for not making a big deal about Darren Young. I had them figured Zeb would be coming out with some anti gay/marriage cheap heat shit. Instead they just ignore it and give them a win.


----------



## Prayer Police

Another Shield match?


----------



## PGSucks

So much Shield :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys!!!! WWE didn't milk a personal situation about a Superstar for tv entertainment.


----------



## Bryan D.

Another handicap match. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

It's official SHIELD are the lapdogs


----------



## Stad

The Shield again :mark:


----------



## TripleG

You can't fire Big Show. He has that IRONCLAD CONTRACT with a BIG FAT BONUS!!!


----------



## Hypno

Corporation strikes again. I fucking love this.


----------



## Swa9ga

hope Rollins is ready


----------



## King Gimp

MADDOX IS AN ASSHOLE :lol


----------



## Headliner

I don't want to hear any bitching from Shield marks right now. You ungrateful motherfuckers.


----------



## Evilerk

so how is that different that the Dolph match


----------



## dan the marino

I'm loving this "Nazi Germany" WWE. They've been needing a huge all-encompassing storyline for a while now.


----------



## KO Bossy

CENSORSHIP! FASCISTS!


----------



## Choke2Death

Shield are probably gonna be Orton and HHH's soldiers.


----------



## Mister Hands

I don't want him to do that to the Shield.


----------



## Paradise

Maybe, Seth Rollins isn't that hurt after all


----------



## SPCDRI

Is it wrong that I like Maddox so much more than Vickie? He's the perfect lackey for the Trips/Orton/Steph thing.


----------



## Eduard Khil

The Shield getting some overtime tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Amber B

Seriously, WWE?

So the Shield are directionless goons. Funny, that's what I said in November.


----------



## Perestroika

I'm glad that PTP are getting a face push - not because of Young's revelations, but because I feel the lads are so likeable and funny in their online videos that they were wasted as heels.

Wish though that WWE realised that, no matter how many awesome promos Zeb cuts, it'll mean squat for the Real Americans' progress if they never win.

"This is America, Jack!" ROCK FLAG AND EAAAAGLEEEE!


----------



## HHHbkDX

Don't speak against the regime! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunnar II

3MB should come out so they can start winning


----------



## Emotion Blur

Obese Turtle said:


> He hit the 5 star, & was about to win, so kayfabe says he's "better" than Ambrose, & Ambrose had to be saved.
> 
> But, if you're like 90% of the IWC, you'd be foaming at the dick if Ambrose was in the WHC picture. Not saying I wouldn't, just that you're using shit logic.


Actually I would be just as pissed if Ambrose got put in the WHC picture. There is nothing about his booking, character or storyline that would make sense pushing him to WHC status. The only advantage he has is that he's a current champion, but that's still not enough to justify it. So no foaming for me.

And even in "kayfabe" being "better" than the US Champion is not grounds to be No. 1 contender for the WHC.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

"Are you sure you want to do that to the Shield?" - :show


----------



## Luchini

I wanted a heel PTP push. Oh well.......


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Dat Iron Cladness.


----------



## FCP

Looks like Rollins is good to go if they are going to send the Shield back out to take on the Big Show. :


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Another handicap match involving the Shield? I see Rollins eating the pin


----------



## KuritaDavion

WEIDMAN said:


> I would rip Renee apart.


Even by WF standards that's fucking creepy.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

So Maddox using the Shield to suppress wrestlers talking ill of the McMahon family?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

dan the marino said:


> I'm loving this "Nazi Germany" WWE. They've been needing a huge all-encompassing storyline for a while now.


Exactly this.

Also, Show looks like a badass with that beard and he lost some weight too.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Maddox = 2003 Eric Bishoff(a suck up to the higher ups who abuses his power)

The Shield = 3 minute warning(The GM's personal goons)


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Triple H after hearing all these comments from superstars:


----------



## J-Coke

We got TWO Shield segments in one night!! Be grateful.


----------



## Ray

Darren Young to main-event Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## dan the marino

Anyone who speaks out is fed to the hounds. :mark: This could be an amazing storyline/faction.


----------



## Amber B

Henry's gonna come help whoop the bad people.


----------



## Arthurgos

Loving all of this involving HHH... Cannot wait till we see some Heel HHH :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## larrydavidcape

McMahon-Helmsley Faction with The Shield doing the dirty work? 

This could be excellent.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Prayer Police said:


> Another Shield match?


guess your sig could also be a box of fruity pebbles am I right? :vince


----------



## Bryan D.

It's quite obvious that The Shield is with Triple H. He's the one that it's making Brad make this matches.


----------



## PUNKY

woo hoo more shield and a punk appearance later on :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands

WEIDMAN said:


> I would rip Renee apart.


You be a gentleman to Renee.


----------



## O Fenômeno

SHIELD fans still crying??


----------



## WrestlinFan

WWE giving PTP a push because Darren came out of the closet is fucking appalling. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victarion

dan the marino said:


> I'm loving this "Nazi Germany" WWE. They've been needing a huge all-encompassing storyline for a while now.


Yeah, let's just hoped it's not forgotten about in a week.


----------



## TJC93

Randy = The Rock
Shield = Big Bossman

Just need 3MB for Joey Abs, Pete Gas and Rodney


----------



## Ray

KuritaDavion said:


> Even by WF standards that's fucking creepy.


You clearly haven't been on here enough in that case :kobe


----------



## Emotion Blur

Fredo In The Cut said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> Also, Show looks like a badass with that beard and he lost some weight too.


Unfortunately he had to also come back as smiling babyface.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Can Rollins even wrestle with his injury?


----------



## birthday_massacre

FCP said:


> Looks like Rollins is good to go if they are going to send the Shield back out to take on the Big Show. :


LIke in htat video, the leg he landed on was not the leg he was holding.

so he is probably fine


----------



## Snapdragon

WrestlinFan said:


> WWE giving PTP a push because Darren came out of the closet is fucking appalling.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So are the amount of homophobes that populate this forum

Since when is 1 win a push?


----------



## legendfan97

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys!!!! WWE didn't milk a personal situation about a Superstar for tv entertainment.


Agree. WWE isn't stupid. If they did that, well you know the rest. Good example : Micheal Cole's tweet.


----------



## Clique

Green Light said:


> Turn gay, get a push :vince5












WWE trying to make it subtle by not referencing "the headline" Colter mentioned off the cuff, or at all during the match but it's blatant as hell why they randomly turned face and won that match. Good for them because we need more face teams.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

A wild Ryder appears.


----------



## LigerJ81

A Wild Zack Ryder appears


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Ryder!!!! :mark:


----------



## RobVanDingus

wonder if Kevin Durant has Zack Ryder shoes


----------



## y2j4lyf

Fuck, Ryder is on my screen


----------



## VGooBUG

a wild zack ryder appears


----------



## Troy729

I'm not getting this corporate Shield thing. Seems contrary to what they were saying when they debuted (aside from the justice at a price thing but I doubt that will be referenced here so that's moot).

Then again Triple H and Stephanie McMahon are now siding with a man who terrorized their family and threatened to legally destroy the corporation because logic.


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick

only chance those 2 will get to a PPV


----------



## Lok

Faaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndaaaaaaaaaaaangooooooooooooo!


----------



## chargebeam

I hate those scripted "plugs". Fucking hell.


----------



## Annihilus

zack ryder and gabriel are on TV?!


----------



## dan the marino

wat


A Fandango/ref/Ryder/Gabrielle shoe promo. I can't.


----------



## Bryan D.

These Fandango interruptions are so damn random. :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sort that hair out, Gabriel.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

It's official, Fandango is buried.


----------



## saucery

zack ryder should come out as trans he'll get on tv

NM


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Made the wrong decision tonight, hope HHH and Orton saves it in the end.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

ZACK RYDER AND JUSTIN GABRIEL ARE ON RAW


----------



## Domenico

A wild Fandango appears.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Justin Gabriel and Zack Ryder shilling stuff.

And now Rapedango and Summer Rae.


----------



## Daiko

Gabriel and Ryder.. And now Fandango. J.O.B Squad!


----------



## Rated-HBK

GET DAT PROMO FOOTLOCKER


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## -XERO-

:lmao


----------



## checkcola

This is the first really bad segment on RAW


----------



## Ray

Well, Ryder and Gabriel just earned their cheque for the month :lol

Fandango :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands

Ryder has to enter online competitions to get to WWE PPVs now.


----------



## SP103

if Alex Riley wins that Foot Locker trip it would be his first time at a PPV since the Royal Rumble..


----------



## PGSucks

Product placement! Gabriel! Ryder! FAAAANDAAAANGO!

Too much for one post! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Can you even....because I can't even....*


----------



## SPCDRI

RAW has live reads now.


----------



## Paradise

:lmao


----------



## FCP

MMMMMMMM Summer Rae looks great.


----------



## Billy Kidman

I miss Jared from Subway.


----------



## Fatcat

Glad that shameless promotions have survived the new fascist regime.


----------



## PacoAwesome

lol wtf Fandango.


----------



## TripleG

Fandango needs to be creepy like this more frequently.


----------



## charlesxo

Footlocker plug :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

What the fuck was the point of that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Summer Rae looks gorgeous.


----------



## 751161

Summer Rae, yep. :yum:


----------



## Novak Djokovic

What... what is this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Foot Locker Ad right in the middle of Raw.

:vince5


----------



## Headliner

What the hell am I watching?:lmao


----------



## Amber B

Wow..


----------



## King Gimp

:lol :lol: :lol


----------



## staceyrj13

HAHAHAHAHAHA IM CRYING 
FAAAAAAAAAANAAAAAAAAAAAANGOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BrendenPlayz

LMAO WHAT WAS THAT HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Blatant advertising but I don't care I get see Summer Rae again her outfits and body my goodness


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh a shameless plug for Foot Locker


----------



## connormurphy13

Wait, so a few months after kicking the crap out of Brad Maddox, the Shield is now taking orders from him?

*DAT LOGIC*


----------



## Emotion Blur

That wasn't even a plug, that was a flat-out commercial.


----------



## Perestroika

Fandango doing his best Batman voice during the footlocker segment :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Shameless Foot Locker plug.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

What. The. Fuck.

Summer Rae looking fine as usual. Easily the hottest diva on the roster.


----------



## Trifektah

"Those are beautiful sneakers." LOLOLOLOL

Fucking love Fandango


----------



## Eulonzo

TheBkMogul said:


> Well, no disparaging chants from what I can make out on TV.


I'm glad, that'd be so asinine and rude, honestly.

I'm happy for them, though! :mark: They had a good showing tonight. I don't mind that gut-buster as a finisher, honestly. You can tell the crowd actually were behind them.


----------



## Palahniuk

I enjoyed that Foot Locker plug far more than I should have.


----------



## RetepAdam.

"Sorry, guys. We didn't have enough time during the seven commercial breaks we've taken so far, so we'll just run commercials instead of backstage segments."


----------



## RKO696

That footlocker commercial sucked


----------



## Arthurgos

Waaait... Did Fandango make that kind of entertaining ?


----------



## TJC93

Most controversial?


----------



## Chrome

Fandango :lol


----------



## DerpCena

cringed so much my jaw hurts


----------



## Eduard Khil

It's a competition between Miz and Fandango to see who's the worst.


----------



## Arcade

Ryback should've interrupted the segement, and beat the Foot Locker guy's ass.


----------



## Callisto

Fuck Zach Ryder... Ricky Martin better slay us with a "Livin' la Vida Loca" performance.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Its official, General Sisi is running the WWE.


----------



## Moustache

Fandango and his random dancing is starting to remind me of when Kanyon used to just come out of nowhere and give random people the Diamondcutter.


----------



## O Fenômeno

WrestlinFan said:


> WWE giving PTP a push because Darren came out of the closet is fucking appalling.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If you look at the crowd fans seen to be cheering them now...

Quite frankly it's probably a thank you for getting WWE some publicity :lol


----------



## TripleG

Um...why are they showing this again?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Snapdragon said:


> So are the amount of homophobes that populate this forum
> 
> Since when is 1 win a push?


How in the fuck did you get me being a homophobe from that? 


PTP should get a push on their own merits, not because Young gave Vince a little publicity.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

connormurphy13 said:


>


that gif is hilarious :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX

WHY ARE THEY SHOWING THE SAME RECAP AGAIN?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don Conte

Got this show in the back ground and this show has sucked ass awful show so far surely it will get better.


----------



## Troy729

That commercial was false advertising because Zack Ryder is clearly all about Skechers.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Y2-Jerk said:


> Blatant advertising but I don't care I get see Summer Rae again her outfits and body my goodness


I would prefer no outfit (I would like to see her completely naked)...and touching herself...and touching me.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Emotion Blur said:


> Actually I would be just as pissed if Ambrose got put in the WHC picture. There is nothing about his booking, character or storyline that would make sense pushing him to WHC status. The only advantage he has is that he's a current champion, but that's still not enough to justify it. So no foaming for me.
> 
> And even in "kayfabe" being "better" than the US Champion is not grounds to be No. 1 contender for the WHC.


Is beating the champ enough to get a shot? Cuz, ya know, RVD did that 2 weeks ago.


----------



## quadsas

that commercial was 'second level funny'

so bad it's good


----------



## Headliner

WWE is so fucking great at videos like this.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Arcade said:


> Ryback should've interrupted the segement, and beat the Foot Locker guy's ass.


Followed with him putting the shoes on. Would have been hilarious.


----------



## FCP

Summer Rae bra and panties match vs Layla ever week = DEM RATINGS.


----------



## Ungratefulness

God Brock looked so weak in that match, he didnt even look like he really won or was capable of winning without the aid of Heyman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Be A Star Ryback


----------



## Sensesfail

who the hell are those guys in the lockerroom?


----------



## Cyon

BULLY RYBACK HERE WE GO


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here is the next WWE Ryback Be a Star ad

Also why is no one helping the person ryback is bullying, there are always like 5 people standing around


----------



## Joseph92

So the WWE does not run enough ads during the 3 hour show, they have to make their own backstage ad?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Yes! These Ryback segments are great.


----------



## Headliner

:lmao the sight of Ryback and this bully shit makes me legit laugh.


----------



## -XERO-

Ryback, y'all.


----------



## TripleG

Triple H looks so old in that referee's shirt.


----------



## TJC93

Ryback :lmao

Karate Kid reference


----------



## DFUSCMAN

B.A. STAR RYBACK


----------



## Amber B

Oh my god, I'm a Ryback fan :lmao


----------



## Lok

Oh this goof :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BE A STAR! ENCOURAGE BULLYING! :ryback


----------



## King Gimp

RYBACK! :lol


----------



## checkcola

Ring It is so epic


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Who the fuck are these chumps?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

Ryback's new character is so funny. :lol


----------



## all in all...

Ryback gonna rape this dude, aint he


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

FFS Ryback...Be A Star


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ Ryback. Going from main eventing PPVs to this.

Oh, it's rape time now!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

:lmao Ryback is awesome


----------



## Deptford

LOOL this shit is so awful it's good.


----------



## PGSucks

Ryback and the random jobber! This is too much awesome for one show!


----------



## seannnn

Ryback wants some Shower Fun


----------



## KuritaDavion

Ryback's going to rape shower him.


----------



## SP103

Arcade said:


> Ryback should've interrupted the segement, and beat the Foot Locker guy's ass.


He's too busy beating up the NXT security crew.


----------



## Trifektah

*BULLY RY!!!!!*


----------



## VGooBUG

Hey Get out!

Hey Stay here!


he is a straight up dumbass bully lol


----------



## connormurphy13

Ryback's turning into one of my favorites just for the lolz alone


----------



## KO Bossy

This Ryback bully character is worst gimmick of the year territory.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Who are these Trotskyites randomly changing in the locker room?


----------



## Catsaregreat

I love this Ryback, its awesome.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

o'doyle rules


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Ryback is soooo fucking bad. FIRE HIS ASS ALREADY.

These Ryback promos are so STUPID STUPID


----------



## Daiko

Ryback's raping him in the shower tonight...


----------



## Amber B

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## Paradise

:lmao this is hilarious


----------



## hanzou666

Where is Marty Mcfly when you need him


----------



## AnalBleeding

Be a star!

:vince5


----------



## Mikestarko

These damn Ryback segments.


----------



## Nuski

:lmao


----------



## VRsick

Very **** erotic


----------



## y2j4lyf

Fuck off Ryback. Worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is he gonna rape this guy?


----------



## chargebeam

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## Headliner

This fucking clown. I can't.:lmao

SHOWER RAPE.


----------



## Lydeck

Cornered in the shower!


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'm honestly loling at this. This shit is ridiculous. Oh God, Ryback's going rape the guy.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Incoming shower rape.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lol

Fucking Ryback is comedy gold

:mark:

So fucking hilarious...if you don't find this funny you need to loosen up a bit...so bad it's good.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Ryback the bully who chickened out against Miz.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Ryback acting like a prison rapist who make weak people there bitch :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga

Dont drop the soap!


----------



## DerpCena

hahahaha


----------



## Green Light

oh god he's gonna rape him in the showers


----------



## Cyon

This is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Ray

This is one step away from prison rape :lol


----------



## THANOS

:lol I actually love this gimmick for Ryback but it's totally a Bully Ray copy.


----------



## staceyrj13

This Ryback shit is cringeworthy


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

I'm getting so fucking bored, Ryback... just go away, your 15 mins of fame are over.


----------



## dan the marino

:lmao Ryback's actually been entertaining recently.


----------



## Annihilus

Ryback as.. the prison rapist? they're even in the showers now


----------



## J-Coke

Ryback thinks he's Jackie Chan from Karate Kid. Now the jobber needs to bend down.


----------



## checkcola

This Ryback shit belongs in TNA. 

Brad is a better heel than him at this point.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Ryback playing Simon Says in a mens locker room?*


----------



## Xobeh

Prison shower rape! :vince2


----------



## nikola123

DONT DROP THE SOAP MAN!!!!


----------



## Shaddw

Rybacks arms look HUGE!!!
Also why is Ryback in the showers with another man??? 
:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN

DON'T DROP THE SOAP


----------



## Snapdragon

Lol Goldburg chants


----------



## Rvp20

Ryback what a dick


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is getting kinky


----------



## The XL

He didn't say Ryback says.


----------



## ABrown

this bully shit is so :kobe7


----------



## thegame2432

so is Ryback gonna rape this guy?


----------



## Osize10

RAPE


----------



## TripleG

I don't think Ryback is a bully as much as he is suffering from some sort of social disorder.


----------



## Arcade

SHOWER RAPE!


----------



## 751161

'Dat Slap.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RYBACK GONNA RAPE HIM!


----------



## PGSucks

Where's security now?!


----------



## Emotion Blur

They HAVE to know they're setting up a rape here.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Seriously, this is how prison rape movies start.


----------



## Callisto

Mess. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Con27

Hahahaha these Ryback segments are hilarious :lmao


----------



## King Gimp

TURN ON THE WATER.


----------



## WrestlinFan

What in the fucking fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

I get the odd feeling Darren Young will pop out of nowhere


----------



## Joseph92

Who is he bullying this time a amateur wrestler?


----------



## Amber B

He's so channeling JBL.....

or a gay prison porn.


----------



## Striketeam

Vince is beating off to this.


----------



## charlesxo

WTF!?!? :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker

Im glad im watching this segment alone


----------



## Stad

:lmao RYBACK >>>>>>


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao


----------



## SP103

KuritaDavion said:


> Ryback's going to rape shower him.


Amazingly accurate. 

Fill my sack up!


----------



## apokalypse

Be A Star


----------



## Nuski

HE SAID TURN ON THE WATER :lmao


----------



## all in all...

this is really, really ****


----------



## finalnight

Sorry but this is gay as shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico

Actually feel bad for the guy.


----------



## VRsick

That was really gay


----------



## FCP

LMAO, great evil laugh.


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## y2j4lyf

Headliner said:


> This fucking clown. I can't.:lmao
> 
> SHOWER RAPE.


----------



## Bryan D.

:lol


----------



## Phetikus

Shower rape bitch slap, this is too much :lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul

C'mon, BE A STAR!


----------



## Omega_VIK

It's a shower rape.


----------



## HHHbkDX

BE A STAR!! :ryback



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

Don't drop the soap...

Guys, close your eyes and listen to him, its way funnier.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Now would be the perfect time to air a Be A Star promo


----------



## Paradise

:lmao Ryback The rapist


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

This gimmick. Fuck me, it's so fantastically shit, I love it.


----------



## THANOS

:lmao :lmao Man is his new character hilarious!


----------



## Trifektah

Bully Ry that was a mean thing to do


----------



## Prayer Police

Where are these Ryback segments leading too?


----------



## Paul12907

DONT BE A BULLY, BE A STAR!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Straight up, they just came back from a commercial break, did a backstage segment centered around a Foot Locker promotion, showed an ad for the SummerSlam repeat, then cut to a terrible backstage segment.

Five bucks says this match has at least one commercial break.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Good, don't know why some random fan was is there in the first place


----------



## Fatcat

Time for Big Show to beat the Shield by himself.


----------



## Rvp20

Ryback gonna give him some soap and tell him to drop it


----------



## Headliner

I wanna sick Ryback on the gangs in my city to see what happens.


----------



## Blueforce7

Ryback's bully segments are hilarious.


----------



## Amber B

He's the best :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Only two more months until Big Show is heel again.


----------



## Stone Hot

oh great Big Show is face agian god help us


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

LMAO WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## Sensesfail

Ryberg continues to bully random people backstage, ehhhhhh


----------



## theArtist

Wow a new singlet Big Show? Riveting.


----------



## TripleG

Big Show is his happy doop a loop doofus babyface self again. 

Wonder when they'll turn him heel again? 6 months? 2 months? 3 weeks? This week's Smackdown?


----------



## NearFall

Fucking gold right there. RyGOAT


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

They should have done that with Ryback from the start.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

damn, he cold cocked him. ryback's been great in these bully segments


----------



## 751161

Ryback is pretty funny recently. I've got to admit. It's so bad it's good.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Mark my words.... Wyatt to attack punk tonight.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

So... who was that guy?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

These Ryback segements are killing me :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

I would love to slap Ryback.


----------



## Cyon

I think Ryback was legitimately laughing at the sheer stupidity of that segment :lol


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Prayer Police said:


> Where are these Ryback segments leading too?


Sami Zayn debut.


----------



## -XERO-

hanzou666 said:


> Where is Marty Mcfly when you need him


----------



## Amber B

finalnight said:


> Sorry but this is gay as shit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...You know you're watching the gayest show on television, right?


----------



## Johnno3k

*During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*

Don't pick up the soap


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine Ryback said.."Now...bend over!" :russo


----------



## Duberry

BULLYBack is greatness


----------



## hbkmickfan

I prefer face Show to heel Show.


----------



## dan the marino

It's a blatant Bully Ray ripoff, yeah, but still. This is a fun gimmick.


----------



## King-of-the-World

Footlocker advert, PPV recap & a 2 minute backstage segment.. then adverts AGAIN!
God dammit wwe!


----------



## Ray




----------



## Deptford

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ Ryback. Going from main eventing PPVs to this.
> 
> Oh, it's rape time now!


In typical WCW fashion too. It's like his gimmick is a badly booked, WCW 2000, Russo, comedy, Goldberg :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

Bully Ry and Fangango are killing it with the backstage segments.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Was waiting for Darren Young to pop up during that shower segment.


----------



## Don Conte

This show has sucked their has been nothing good on this show so far at all apart from the D bryan segment.


----------



## PGSucks

TripleG said:


> Big Show is his happy doop a loop doofus babyface self again.
> 
> Wonder when they'll turn him heel again? 6 months? 2 months? 3 weeks? This week's Smackdown?


He'll be revealed as the mastermind of The Shield by the end of the match! #Ironclad #TrendingTopic :show


----------



## FCP

Amber B said:


> ...You know you're watching the gayest show on television, right?


Idk, there is a show about a guy with a 132lb. scrotum on right now.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Amber B said:


> ...You know you're watching the gayest show on television, right?


You've obviously never seen Queer As Folk!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"On SmackDown, did Kane overcome Bray Wyatt or did Bray make an example of him? Tune in this Firday to find out even if you saw the Pay Per View and are watching tonight, so you know what happened."


----------



## Nuski

WEIDMAN said:


>


:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

No one flip flops face/heel more than Big Show.


----------



## connormurphy13

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Sami Zayn debut.


----------



## LigerJ81

1 year later and you'll see The Aces & Eights in the WWE


----------



## KO Bossy

dan the marino said:


> It's a blatant Bully Ray ripoff, yeah, but still. This is a fun gimmick.


Ryback doesn't have his TWITTAH MACHINE!


----------



## Perestroika

Good to see the PTPs get a face push, even if this is most likely a kneejerk reaction to Young coming out. Both guys are so likeable and funny that they were wasted as jobber heels. 
I wish they'd realise that, no matter how many awesome promos Colter cuts, RA will have no momentum if they keep jobbing.
Loved Big Show's defiance towards Maddox. "This is America, Jack" reminded me of Always Sunny. ROCK, FLAG AND EEAAAAGLEE!
This bully shtick :lol. Hope they introduce/boost a new wrestler by getting him bullied but having him fight back - it'd be a good way for someone to come up to the main roster.


----------



## VGooBUG

dan the marino said:


> It's a blatant Bully Ray ripoff, yeah, but still. This is a fun gimmick.


How dare you Compare Ryback to Bully Ray and his Twitter Machine


----------



## Rvp20

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Was waiting for Darren Young to pop up during that shower segment.


 :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem

Ryback the BULLY is great.


----------



## Schultz

These RyBack segments are clearly leading to someone sticking up for these guys he's terrorising and giving RyBack a taste of his own medicine. 

And to the guys who are trying to crack jokes about how this contradicts WWE Be A Star scheme. It's quite clearly reinforcing the scheme, who would want to act like RyBack is? Seriously. It's clear he's painted in a negative light and that he's being hated on. It's basically saying be a bully and you look like this dick.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Mountain Dew:

Awesome commercials.

Horrible beverage.


----------



## Cyon

PICK IT UP
STAND UP
TURN ON THE WATER
FILL IT UP
GET THE HELL OUT OF MY LOCKER ROOM

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

WEIDMAN said:


>


:jay2


----------



## J-Coke

If Big Show's going to cry again....then I'll probably still watch the show...


----------



## SP103

FCP said:


> Idk, there is a show about a guy with a 132lb. scrotum on right now.


Kharma returned?


----------



## HHHbkDX

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Was waiting for Darren Young to pop up during that shower segment.


Fuckin' WF :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Damn you for posting that gif WEIDMAN. Now I'm scarred for life.


----------



## Bryan D.

MORE THE SHIELD, THE BETTER.

:ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## TJC93

Shield vs Henry later too?


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd love for Ryback to try to do that bullying crap to Big Show just for him to punch him in the face. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

BlackaryDaggery said:


> You've obviously never seen Queer As Folk!


Raw could be on the Logo channel and not seem out of place and that has nothing to do with Darren Young or Fandango.


----------



## Deptford

So Reigns is actually hurt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I guess Rollins is okay. What a fucking seller that guy is.


----------



## Arcade

Rollins looks alright.


----------



## Omega_VIK

So the Shield pulls double duty? Are they being punished as well?


----------



## cindel25

Omg more Shield......Sethie looks ok


----------



## Fenice

Brought to you by Foot Locker? You don't say...


----------



## Big Dog

Did Young come out? Good on him.


----------



## Sensesfail

Shield is getting their asses handed to them so far


----------



## Amber B

Rollins


----------



## chargebeam

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Mountain Dew:
> 
> Awesome commercials.
> 
> Horrible beverage.


----------



## SinJackal

Perestroika said:


> [*]This bully shtick :lol. Hope they introduce/boost a new wrestler by getting him bullied but having him fight back - it'd be a good way for someone to come up to the main roster.
> [/LIST]


That's the only place it's going. It's to put over some smaller wrestler against Ryback by having him job in embarrassing fashion. None of Ryback's storylines have been to get him over except last year against Punk.


----------



## Bryan D.

No idea why Big Show is so over.


----------



## Nicain

The Brown Horatio said:


> These Ryback segements are killing me :lmao :lmao


I thought we were about to re-enact the shower scene from American History X.


----------



## checkcola

I like that the crowd is supporting the babyface here


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Looks like Rollins isn't too injured on his leg


----------



## shutupchico

o shit, that madden commercial was epic. they used the madden 92 theme.


----------



## Ray

Lord Flvcko said:


> Damn you for posting that gif WEIDMAN. Now I'm scarred for life.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was. ...*

Pick up the Soup


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

look guise its the beeg showww


----------



## Fenice

Oh JBL you are amazing.


----------



## Amber B

This just seems like Maddox getting back at the Shield for fucking him up a few months ago.


----------



## Don Conte

Shows how bad the show has been if the Shield are having to fight twice in one night.


----------



## KO Bossy

So like...Shield=Gestapo?


----------



## Dubbletrousers

lol poor seth rollins


----------



## Ray

:reigns :rollins :ambrose :berried :buried :berried :buried :berried :buried :berried :buried


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Rollings is clearly still injured, the guy couldn't even get into the ring properly.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Right when it seemed like Ryback was about to commence the shower raping, my girlfriend sent me a text message saying that she's trying something called "hot yoga". I'm disturbed on multiple fronts at the moment...


----------



## SP103

KO Bossy said:


> So like...Shield=Gestapo?


More like Shield-Gazpacho!


----------



## FCP

OOOOOOO that knee was nice. 

Where is Reigns???????


----------



## TJC93

Rollins with dat selling again


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Lawler called him a bear :lmao With the beard and Young it's funnier now


----------



## virus21

KO Bossy said:


> So like...Shield=Gestapo?


No Gowinning allowed in the WWE dammit


----------



## WrestlinFan

I don't see how you can compare Bully Ray to Ryback. Sure they're both bullies but they are totally different characters. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

Why in God's name is Rollins still using that diving knee? It totally undermines Bryan's new finisher.


----------



## Sensesfail

this is actually a good match


----------



## Bryan D.

Those handicap matches have been fun.


----------



## TripleG

Triple Powerbomb bitches.


----------



## Emotion Blur

What's more stale than a Shield 3-on-1 beating? Seeing it twice in one night.


----------



## KO Bossy

SP103 said:


> More like Shield-Gazpacho!


Oh god that segment was terrible.


----------



## -XERO-

*HEHEH!*


----------



## Paradise

That's pretty damn impressive


----------



## Cyon

Piling up on the Big Show :lol


----------



## Joseph92

WrestlinFan said:


> I don't see how you can compare Bully Ray to Ryback. Sure they're both bullies but they are totally different characters.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And Bully Ray is WAY BETTER than Ryback!


----------



## O Fenômeno

Sensesfail said:


> this is actually a good match


**In Before some clown says Big Show got too much Offense**

::


----------



## WrestlinFan

Amber B said:


> This just seems like Maddox getting back at the Shield for fucking him up a few months ago.


shhhh you can't remember that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VGooBUG

Worst powerbomb theyve ever done


----------



## hazuki

They actually won twice :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail

dat triple powerbomb on Show


----------



## Stad

:mark: Shield baby!


----------



## Lok

Big ole' powerbomb


----------



## Snapdragon

THANOS said:


> Why in God's name is Rollins still using that diving knee? It totally undermines Bryan's new finisher.


Rollins has won multiple matches with it

Bryan has won 1


----------



## Waffelz

Got Show up high there!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Roman is such a beast. My 3rd favorite wrestler right now.


----------



## Trifektah

Probably Show's best match in years lol


----------



## Headliner

So this is going to lead to Bryan/Show/Ziggler/whoever else vs HHH/Orton/Shield in a Survivor Series match.


----------



## Deptford

lol i love how rollins and ambrose talk like they're crooks from some 1950's wise guy movie. Body language is kinda the same too. 

Im probably late in just catching this... they've been that way for a little while I could just never put my finger on it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Rollins still limping


----------



## chargebeam

Shit, it's not even past 10 PM yet.


----------



## J-Coke

Shield's back on top! I'm satisfied.


----------



## KuritaDavion

VGooBUG said:


> Worst powerbomb theyve ever done


It's the Big Show and Rollins in working on one leg.


----------



## LSUZombie

Jesus this is terrible. The Shield are directionless and beyond stale.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This almost seems like they're setting up the shield to turn on the corporation.


----------



## dan the marino

Emotion Blur said:


> What's more stale than a Shield 3-on-1 beating? Seeing it twice in one night.


Yeah but they actually make sense this time.

I'm all for the Shield being the generic goons for the new Corporation. They deserve better yes but I'm absolutely fine with that. Anything to give them some sort of purpose.


----------



## SP103

Well we're getting Shield Vs. Henry in Hour 3..


----------



## Don Conte

Reigns is the future of the company he has everything their is to be multiple WWE champion.


----------



## Ray

I really don't get this power struggle in the WWE.

So it's the McMahon family Corporation (Vince, Steph, HHH, Orton, Maddox) vs. WHO? Just Bryan? If so, that's weak, especially if it culminating at Mania.


----------



## cindel25

Omg lol Seth knee..lol all of them for the cover


----------



## connormurphy13

Next up is Mark Henry, and this time he has to have his hands tied behind his back


----------



## Stad

VGooBUG said:


> Worst powerbomb theyve ever done


He weighs like 600 pounds man lol fuck.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Bryan not being used tonight so using Shield to give us quality matches.


----------



## checkcola

Been a good show tonight


----------



## Swa9ga

Good match there Show


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Shield going ham tonight! :ambrose


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Has big show turned heel yet? This match was pointless.


----------



## Sensesfail

VGooBUG said:


> Worst powerbomb theyve ever done


for someone as heavy as Big Show, it really wasn't that bad


----------



## Amber B

The Shield can be on 6 segments every week and if they don't have any direction, I'm just going to not give one fuck and continue objectifying them instead.


----------



## Bryan D.

Still Orton, HHH, Wyatts and Punk to go.

:mark:


----------



## Perestroika

People are saying The Shield are getting buried when they got two good wins against big names on one of the biggest Raws this year?


----------



## Happenstan

Worst spear ever!!


----------



## Trifektah

The Ratman said:


> Roman is such a beast. My 3rd favorite wrestler right now.


Why? All he does is The Spear. Ambrose and Rollins carry him every night.


----------



## birthday_massacre

LSUZombie said:


> Jesus this is terrible. The Shield are directionless and beyond stale.



they need to split them up


----------



## Ray

SP103 said:


> Well we're getting Shield Vs. Henry in Hour 3..


Totally see this happening.


----------



## chargebeam

Perestroika said:


> People are saying The Shield are getting buried when they got two good wins against big names on *one of the biggest Raws this year*?


What!?


----------



## Don Conte

Yes finally something I am interested about, Punk up next hopefully we can get Wyatt tonight too.


----------



## THANOS

Snapdragon said:


> Rollins has won multiple matches with it
> 
> Bryan has won 1


True but Rollins actually has numerous moves he can use as an impact finisher like the blackout and the skywalker so he can afford to remove the move from his moveset. Bryan just beat Cena clean with it as his finisher so that should take precedent.


----------



## virus21

Amber B said:


> The Shield can be on 6 segments every week and if they don't have any direction, I'm just going to not give one fuck and continue objectifying them instead.


Thats basically what people have been doing with the divas for years


----------



## Sensesfail

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Has big show turned heel yet?


he was a heel before he came back


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Actually curious to see if Punk has any bruises on him he got thrown around and his ass handed to him last night


----------



## Nuski

LSUZombie said:


> Jesus this is terrible. *The Shield are directionless* and beyond stale.


It kind of obvious they are going to be goons for HHH and Orton....


----------



## razzathereaver

LSUZombie said:


> Jesus this is terrible. The Shield are directionless and beyond stale.


Stale? Maybe. But I don't see how being enforcers for the Corporation constitutes "directionless".


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Wyatts to attack punk


----------



## suhoney24

of course the shield were going to win that one but it was awesome watching the big show kick their ass around for awhile


----------



## WrestlinFan

WEIDMAN said:


> I really don't get this power struggle in the WWE.
> 
> So it's the McMahon family Corporation (Vince, Steph, HHH, Orton, Maddox) vs. WHO? Just Bryan? If so, that's weak, especially if it culminating at Mania.


You given them practically no time to explain it.......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

LSUZombie said:


> Jesus this is terrible. The Shield are directionless and beyond stale.


Shield are the McMahon's muscle. How is that not obvious?


----------



## Marrakesh

Trifektah said:


> Why? All he does is The Spear. Ambrose and Rollins carry him every night.


Yep. And he can't talk for shit. Not going to be the star everyone on here keeps saying he will be.


----------



## Choke2Death

Paul Heyman is such a comedian. His face in this pic always makes me laugh. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

i just want to see the Coronation, damnit


----------



## SP103

xdoomsayerx said:


> Wyatts to attack punk


Wyatts are off tv for a few weeks as they rehab Kane into a Pig faced killa.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

SP103 said:


> Well we're getting Shield Vs. Henry in Hour 3..


Doubt that.

Probably going to be SHIELD vs Miz and Kofi.


----------



## O Fenômeno

People complaining about SHIELD having no direction...

STFU please...

Sandow and Cody get jobber entrances and SHIELD get 2 matches and probably one more.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Don't let Punk feud with Axel, for god's sake WWE. ANYTHING but that!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

If this is a new Corporation, they better bring back Patterson and Brisco. The ORIGINAL stooges.


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark: at the idea of The Wyatt Family attacking CM Punk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Pretty sure Wyatt family is going to be on Smackdown now.


----------



## TripleG

LOOK IN MY EYES, WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?!

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


----------



## FCP

Nice pop for Punk.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Finally! Let's start the show...


----------



## Fandanceboy

Readers per copy? Dafuq is that?


----------



## PGSucks

unk with the selling!


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## Devil's Anthem

Sensesfail said:


> i just want to see the Coronation, damnit


.


----------



## VGooBUG

WWE...magazines are close to dying thats not an accomplishment lol


----------



## Don Conte

selling like a boss.


----------



## SP103

Nobody reads Maxim. It's a PG 13 Titty show.


----------



## Ray

WrestlinFan said:


> You given them practically no time to explain it.......
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Speaking objectively. Originally, it made sense that it would be a HHH vs. Vince power struggle. But with the heel turn, that goes out of the windows.

Not bitching. Simply wondering how they're going to get out of this.


----------



## Chrome

unk!


----------



## Stad

THE GOAT! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:clap Punk went to war. Selling that match


----------



## Swa9ga

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOORLD! SELLING THAT MATCH!


----------



## Mister Hands

Gotta love Punk bringing back the Randy Savage post-PPV limp.


----------



## KO Bossy

Punk selling like a champ


----------



## Deptford

why is punk wearing space boots?


----------



## World's Best

Trifektah said:


> Why? All he does is The Spear. Ambrose and Rollins carry him every night.


Actually, it's more like Rollins carries both of those hacks.


----------



## CM BORK

GOAT GOAT GOAT


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

That POP.


----------



## Green Light

That limp has nothing to do with the Lesnar match, Punk was another Ryback shower rape victim unk2


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Here comes Punk :mark::mark:


----------



## AnalBleeding

Shut up King.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Bryan D. said:


> :mark: at the idea of The Wyatt Family attacking CM Punk.


They've fucking killed any and all credibility Bray Wyatt had by letting him get absolutely dominated by Kane. It's going to be hard to salvage him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

Nice selling.


----------



## Headliner

Punk looking like he crawled out of a car accident like always.


----------



## VGooBUG

punk with that goat selling


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was. ...*



SoupBro said:


> Pick up the Soup


----------



## Ham and Egger

CM Hobbler.


----------



## Stone Hot

punk!!!!!


----------



## Daiko

Fuck sake JBL, I get that you're a heel, but you don't need to shit yourself every time someone mentions that another heel is a cunt..


----------



## LigerJ81

lol


----------



## WrestlinFan

I bet that guy just shit his pants. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: PUNK GOIN ON FANS!!!


----------



## Cyon

OH SHIT


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Punk calling him out :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

lol, Punk just called out that fatso in the crowd


----------



## 751161

Punk having a go at the fan! :mark:


----------



## PGSucks

Censoring balls?! :vince5


----------



## TJC93

Did they just bleep out 'balls'


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Censored! unk


----------



## Stad

PUNK GOING HAM!


----------



## rjsbx1

*BE A STAR, PUNK.*


----------



## y2j4lyf

Punk fighting with another fan :L
Censoring balls? fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

What the hell :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Angry Punk is Angry.


----------



## ABrown

:lmao @ that dude booing

Punk :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Lok

BE A STAR PUNK!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

CM Punk is fucking awesome


----------



## Deptford

:mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

:mark: Pissed off Punk is awesome


----------



## Palahniuk

Amazing :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

AWESOME! FUCK THOSE SMARKS!


----------



## Bullydully

CM FUCKING PUNK!


----------



## TripleG

LOL at CM Punk! Call that fat fuck out! 

He is a total ALF! 

Angry Little Fucker!


----------



## -XERO-

OH WOW!


----------



## birthday_massacre

thats the CM Punk we know and love


----------



## Demolition119

dat plant call out, lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

chargebeam said:


>












Punk going ham on random ass fans tonight. :ti


----------



## Don Conte

fatty got owned.


----------



## Con27

Fuck fatso up Punk!


----------



## Ham and Egger

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ray

CM Punk working the crowd again :lol


----------



## CM BORK

FUCKING GOAT FUCKING GOAT!!!!


----------



## FCP

Lulz, that is awesome.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Shit just got real!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

Punk going HAM


----------



## Headliner

Punk is fucking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## J-Coke

The question is, does the fan have a vagina???


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

CM FUCKING PUNK


----------



## Daiko

Punk :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick

PUNK IS FUCKING PISSED


----------



## Prayer Police

Doesn't that guy remember the last time a fan pissed off Punk?


----------



## BlueRover

Punk is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

A magnificent glimpse into the early 2000's punk

I missed him


----------



## World's Best

Punk lighting up the censors again.

"Watch your --- mouth!" 

unk


----------



## Omega_VIK

Punk going in.


----------



## Velvet onion

Holly shit punk is tearing shit up


----------



## JohnnyC55

What is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Fucking hell Punk :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7

Punk bringing back that ROH flavor. I'm marking out.


----------



## 751161

WOAH, Punk is fired up tonight. RAW is starting NOW. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## VRsick

While i like the attitude, he is yelling at a fan who couldn't defend himself even if he wanted lol.


----------



## Perestroika

Punk on fire :avit:



chargebeam said:


> What!?


If you're disputing the fact that this Raw is one of the most intriguing and important this year, I counteract your "what?!" with my own "what?"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Censoring "balls" fpalm


----------



## Waffelz

PUNK


----------



## WrestlinFan

God damn Punk calm the fuck down. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Punk:I Dare like You, No I Double Dog Dare MotherFucker Step into this ring


----------



## cindel25

Why you mad Punk?


----------



## theArtist

Yes Punk, yes!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are we getting a Punk heel turn!!!!!!!


----------



## PGSucks

Heel tease unk2


----------



## Arthurgos

WTF ! What did the guy shout ? lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:mark:

CM god damn Punk.


----------



## kakashi101

Get lost cm Cunt. Your a wannabe mma fighter and they had to make the match a no sq so you'd seem like an actual threat


----------



## Headliner

Punk TURNED UP


----------



## Luchini

Was that real? 0_0


----------



## TN Punk

PUNK outchea shootin'!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I thought the fan was a plant.


----------



## Ovidswaggle

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not even debating whether it was good or not, I'm saying the angle HAS NO LOGIC. Every wrestling story needs to have one thing in common with every other, you need to be able to understand the character's motivation.
> 
> I don't understand why Triple H doesn't want Bryan as WWE Champion, yet he allowed him to be WWE Champion. It's absolutely ridiculous, especially given the fact that as I pointed out, Daniel Bryan said on Raw, all he wanted was ONE WWE title reign.


It's infinitely more crushing to momentarily think you've accomplished your dream only to have it ripped away from you. You are really nitpicking here. It sounds like you are saying it was not good, and compared to a lot of storylines lately I think this one seems somewhat promising so far. If we get a long, played out face-chase-champion heel story line I think that would be quite a bit of fun to watch. Bryan chasing Orton, perhaps teamed up with HHH again, would be fresh at least. You don't have to watch it if you hate it so much, and you certainly don't have to go on a website about it, to talk about it.


----------



## O Fenômeno




----------



## Big Dog

What did Punk say, it got censored here..


----------



## Swa9ga

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Happenstan

Punk's mad he's gonna have to feud with Axel. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Curtis Axel. God, he sucks.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## richyque

curtis angle!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Ugh I was just about to say, if Heyman comes out with Axel and it sets up a feud between AXel and Punk... no interest. You can't go from fucking Lesnar to Axel.


----------



## Chan Hung

Was that a work or not, PUNK and dat fan?!?!? :russo :russo


----------



## Cyon

:axel


----------



## Palahniuk

Heyman's excited face there :lol


----------



## KatKayson

Can someone give me a summary of raw so far? 

will provied poverty reps


----------



## ABrown

Why did Paul have to bring CAW with him


----------



## Ziggler Mark

fuck the haters...Punk is GOAT on the mic.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Fucking Curtis Axehole...if Punk has to feud with him I'm going to cry.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Oh wow this is my first post, but yeah I better hear Evolution's theme song tonight


----------



## Sensesfail

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I thought the fan was a plant.


well he does sit down as much as a plant does (as why he's fat)


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :mark:
> 
> CM god damn Punk.


Reminds me of IWA-MS CM Punk. Awesome.


----------



## Obese Turtle

I'd like to see Matt Morgan as a Heyman guy


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Punk is tearing it on Heyman now.


----------



## all in all...

Arthurgos said:


> WTF ! What did the guy shout ? lol


most likely a plant, so probably nothing of consequence


----------



## oa8888

where is orton? i hate watching 3 hr raws.


----------



## Callisto

Fuck me, Punk. Good god, life has been given. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FCP

The Genesis of McGillicutty


----------



## Swa9ga

Angry fucker, wow!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Fat guy vs CM Punk WM 30 :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

HOLY SHIT, How amazing is Punk.


----------



## y2j4lyf

So Axel is still employed...


----------



## SP103

Punk knows Borky won't come back until the Rumble..


----------



## GREEK FREAK

:lmao Punk is awesome for calling out that fat ass


----------



## kakashi101

lol Punk would drop a load in his pants if Lesnar showed up


----------



## KuritaDavion

Somebody pissed in Punk's Pepsi apparently.


----------



## Prayer Police

dat Axel cackle


----------



## Fandanceboy

Punk really buried that fat guy :lol


----------



## Deptford

LOL going IN on that poor man. 

He had to be a plant..


----------



## Choke2Death

Punk feuding with McGillicutty. :lmao


----------



## Shaddw

Definitely a plant. Brock Lesnar guy was siting right next to him.


----------



## CM BORK

ORTON FUCK OFF. PUNK = GOD. Too good for this business.


----------



## Domenico

That fat guy getting buried. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

That Fat Guy Sitting in the Front Row is getting over like rover, lol.


----------



## rjsbx1

*LOL that fat guy is getting BERRIED.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Axel looks constipated.


----------



## Cyon

Both Heyman and Punk burying that fat guy :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail

that fat guy better not show his face to his friends and family ever again after tonight


----------



## PGSucks

Burying the fat guy :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers

LOL @ this fat guy


----------



## Tommy-V

Picking on the fat guy :lol


----------



## sickofcena

Fat guy is crying his way home


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Heyman shitting on his fellow walrus brethren. :ti


----------



## Lok

BE A STAR!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Punk sounds so stupid. Even if the guy wanted to fight Punk, he'd get taken away with security before he'd get close. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FCP

Heh, Heyman burying the fat guy too.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Heyman and Punk verbally buried that smark.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick

That fat guy should hope the barrier, if he can.


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk vs. Fat Guy...do it tonight..main event!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini

Big Dog said:


> What did Punk say, it got censored here..


He said 'balls' and 'bitch'.


----------



## ABrown

why is Paul apologizing to Punk? He should be apologizing to the fans for having to see more *C*urtis *A*xel, *W*restler :StephenA


----------



## J-Coke

Waiting awkwardly during a commercial break.


----------



## KO Bossy

Damn that was a hell of a promo by Punk. Fantastic stuff, this is why the man is the #1 mic worker in the company.


----------



## Rvp20

:brock was just the appetizer :axel is the main course


----------



## Buckley

The WWE really doesnt care that they are ruining Axel so early do they?


----------



## Headliner

Axel is trash. Give the IC title to Punk just for the sake of doing it.


----------



## Saint Dick

That fat guy hates his life right now.


----------



## connormurphy13

That'd be hilarious if that guy wasn't a plant. Had to be though, they would've had security surround him.


----------



## Kratosx23

Punk is officially a midcarder. :no:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Paul and Punk fucking with that fan. I love it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Punk looks like he's a 21 year old high school senior.


----------



## Da Silva

Poor fatty, that's what you get for booing the best


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

orton lol dat fat guy getting heat by heels.


----------



## rjsbx1

*"OH LAWDY. NOT CURTIS AXEL."*


----------



## Perestroika

Punk and Lesnar yet again demonstrating their GOAT-like mic skills. Punk's ire really fired me up to see!


----------



## THANOS

Awesome :lmao :lmao! ROH Punk is finally here!! :mark:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

I can't even begin to imagine what fuckery we're missing during this commercial break...


----------



## KingCosmos

Fat Guy vs Taker 21-1


----------



## Freeloader

Is that CM Punk or Hugh Jackman?

Also = that fat fan = wrecked


----------



## Amber B

Angry Punk is bangable. And he looks like he's been exfoliating.


----------



## Davion McCool

WWE needs to push the fat guy in the front row.


----------



## BrokenWater

LOL was that fan a plant? Be a star guys.


----------



## Stad

kakashi101 said:


> lol Punk would drop a load in his pants if Lesnar showed up


?????? He just seen him last night man? :lmao


----------



## SP103

KuritaDavion said:


> Somebody pissed in Punk's Pepsi apparently.


Nah he just had some of Randy Orton/RVD/Sin Cara's mountain dew. That's 3 strikes right derr.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Scott Steiner needs to show up and have a segment with that fat guy


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Curtis Axel?


----------



## PGSucks

Dat feminine voice


----------



## checkcola

Punk feuding with Axel is like Randy Savage feuding with Virgil


----------



## Sensesfail

Fat Guy in the crowd = :buried


----------



## razzathereaver

That fat guy in the front row = :buried


----------



## Eduard Khil

A new curse. The Intercontinental Champion gets beaten in every non-title match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*

No Heidenreich, no dice.


----------



## Con27

Fat guy for the run in with a chair


----------



## Snothlisberger

Punk really is the best wwe has to offer. He's so believable


----------



## Novak Djokovic

God I love CM Punk. Cena needs to take lessons from him on how to sell a big defeat.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Saint Dick said:


> That fat guy hates his life right now.


Nah, he's probably tweeting out Punk buried him and it's the best time he's ever had.


----------



## theArtist

I'd rather see Punk go against fat guy than Curtis Axel, he's already a more over talent in my eyes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The last time we heard a wrestler call a audience member fat was from Simon Dean


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*The Fat Guy*

What the hell? Punk just destroyed him. Thoughts?


----------



## TripleG

Wrestlemania XXX: CM Punk Vs. The Fat-Guy-In-The-Front-Row


----------



## Happenstan

Your new IC champion....CM Punk!!! :lol


----------



## Loudness

Fat vs Skinnyfat

A fan vs a guy that looks like a fan




















































































jk, that was a great promo by Punk, very intense.


----------



## Eulonzo

Jesus fucking christ, Punk. :lmao


----------



## Headliner

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk is officially a midcarder. :no:


You can't be serious.


----------



## NearFall

Punk channeling his inner Steiner right there.


----------



## FCP

The lack of Wyatt attacks is making me sad.


----------



## Buttermaker

During that Punk promo my Dad looked at the screen and said that no one will ever be as good as Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Y2-Jerk said:


> Scott Steiner needs to show up and have a segment with that fat guy


HE'S FAT!!!!


----------



## Stanford

WrestlinFan said:


> Punk sounds so stupid. Even if the guy wanted to fight Punk, he'd get taken away with security before he'd get close


Golly, you don't say!


----------



## CM BORK

Does anyone have a video of that promo. I need to watch it again.
Does anyone have a video of that promo. I need to watch it again.
Does anyone have a video of that promo. I need to watch it again.


----------



## Big Dog

Should be careful I wager a large amount of the WWE fan base are fat.


----------



## Nuski

Punk <3


----------



## Paul12907

For what its worth the Fat-Guy is now more over than Jack Swagger........


----------



## KO Bossy

That fat guy is probably gonna go home and cry his shame into a box of donuts.



Paul12907 said:


> For what its worth the Fat-Guy is now more over than Jack Swagger........


And Del Rio...


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: The Fat Guy*

I don't even care if it was a plant or not (I don't think it was, it looked like Punk and Heyman were just ad-libbing to fill time, you can tell they don't have enough content this week, it's been SLOW), that was awesome face work by Punk.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

SP103 said:


> Nah he just had some of Randy Orton/RVD/Sin Cara's mountain dew. That's 3 strikes right derr.


Or he watched the show and realized some shit needs to happen, fast.


----------



## Chrome

Punk should fight that fat guy in the crowd. More charisma displayed in one moment than Axel's entire tenure.


----------



## Amber B

KO Bossy said:


> If this is a new Corporation, they better bring back Patterson and Brisco. The ORIGINAL stooges.


As long as Brisco still says "MacMahon" I concur.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Guys I have some bad news. A local ad played on my tv just now advertising a house show coming through my town and they announced Punk vs Axel for the IC title.


Fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur

I may be the only one interested in seeing Axel actually get involved in something of substance.


----------



## AthenaMark

All of that tough talk for a IC title angle...haha


----------



## HHHbkDX

Hopefully this isn't a full blown Axel/Punk feud. Keep Mcguilicutty the fuck away from this feud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92

During this ad break what are Punk and Heyman doing? Think they are still talking on the mic? Standing around waiting for Axel?


----------



## TripleG

They played Punk's music all through the break?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: The Fat Guy*

http://youtu.be/dZqo4OZ0Pqs


----------



## Bearodactyl

I really like Axel's laugh. It's so over the top, it just works for me!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

You just know that guy is a member on here :lol


----------



## Deptford

i still can't get over Punk and Heyman MUTUALLY shitting on that fat guy HAHAHAHA


----------



## TJC93

We don't even get dat theme?!


----------



## PGSucks

Paul12907 said:


> For what its worth the Fat-Guy is now more over than Jack Swagger........


And the World Heavyweight Champion....


----------



## J-Coke

OMG Fat Guy with a low blow from behind! :O


----------



## shutupchico

that plant, man. sometimes the wwe knows what they're doing, and when do, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## ABrown

Headliner said:


> Axel is trash. Give the IC title to Punk just for the sake of doing it.


Id rather they do this










than have Axel as champ


----------



## RiverFenix

Bwahahahahahahaha! Axel hands the title to nobody!


----------



## O Fenômeno

You can't say "BALLS" ??

:lol
Fucking PG...
Most of these kids are the same kids who curse like sailors on the playground and on xbox live :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon

Yeah just lay the belt on the ground


----------



## Nuski

I'd rather Punk fight the Fat Guy


----------



## Prayer Police

Axel gets the jobber entrance WITH the cameras on!


----------



## KingCosmos

lol at Axel expecting paul to get the title


----------



## FCP

LOL 

McGillicutty wanted Heyman to hold his title and he just drops it once he realizes he isn't there.


----------



## Hurricane24

About time Punk feuds with somebody of HIS stature.


----------



## Duberry

Oh shit Michael Mcguillicutty has tape on now, Punk's going down.


----------



## Don Conte

Awesome promo from the goat again but come on does he really have to feud with Curtis Axel? why does Axel get this chance instead of someone like Cesaro who is jobbing in some shit tag team with Jack Swagger!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Punk looks like a miserable human being.


----------



## Humph

*Re: The Fat Guy*

Fat Guy for president.


----------



## Vårmakos

what a great champion


----------



## all in all...

LOL this dumb axehole trying to hand his belt to no one


----------



## King Gimp

Let's do this shit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

LMFAO HE THOUGHT HEYMAN WAS BEHIND HIM AND SAID "FUCK IT" AND DROPPED THE TITLE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RKO696

lmao Heyman leaving Axel hanging


----------



## BrokenWater

That dude in the front will probably kill himself now. Nice going, Punk and Heyman.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: The Fat Guy*



TakeMyGun said:


> What the hell? Punk just destroyed him. Thoughts?


not very pg lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

Man, Jonathan Toews just beat the shit out of Kirk Angel.


----------



## Big Dog

King chickened out there, he should of said 100% pissed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Fat Guy*

CM PUnk is a man of the people. He was just looking out. you'll see a strong debut in the works.


----------



## Eduard Khil

KO Bossy said:


> If this is a new Corporation, they better bring back Patterson and Brisco. The ORIGINAL stooges.


As much as I love the Stooges a single bump today would cripple them. Went back in time and watched their Hardcore Title match in drag(2000). A classic :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

BrokenWater said:


> LOL was that fan a plant? Be a star guys.


It probably is a plant, but if not.. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

so the WWE had the whole ad break yet didnt think to bring an offical down to the ring


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Dat smile on Punks face is like he's waiting on a good friend to show up


----------



## Choke2Death

That chair shot was a motherfucker :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Fuck off Axel.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Curtis Axel is good at taping his hands.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Headliner said:


> You can't be serious.


Feuding with Michael McGillicutty = Death. You're damn right I'm serious.


----------



## Saint Dick

wicked chair shot


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

RAW IS PUNK


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: The Fat Guy*

He's probably going to put on another couple of stones comfort eating after that very stern telling off from punk.


----------



## Freeloader

Axel can't even hand his belt over to Paul without a botch, haha. threw it on he ground. Need a gif of that.


----------



## kakashi101

lmao punk the wannabe MMA fighter


----------



## Sensesfail

BrokenWater said:


> That dude in the front will probably kill himself now.


that's what he gets for booing Punk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Digging the chair shots.


----------



## NearFall

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk is officially a midcarder. :no:


Yeah, cause midcarders go toe to toe with Brock Lesnar for a full match.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: The Fat Guy*

Can't fucking believe they buried Fat Guy. He's one of the best new prospects in the WWE and he's buried just like that? 

Fuck the WWE. Never gonna watch again.

Inb4 trying too hard.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Curtis Axel continues to bore...


----------



## J-Coke

Paul Heyman's smile and Fat Guy are more over than Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## King Gimp

SHOOWA!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Emotion Blur said:


> I may be the only one interested in seeing Axel actually get involved in something of substance.


You're not, actually. He may be a bit bland, but I do enjoy watching him in the ring.


----------



## RetepAdam.

AND ROMAN REIGNS OUT OF NOWHERE TO DO THAT ONE SPOT HE DOES ON THE BARRICADE IN EVERY MATCH!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:lmao Punk botching that punch.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

BrokenWater said:


> That dude in the front will probably kill himself now. Nice going, Punk and Heyman.


Be A Star!! :


----------



## Mister Hands

Remember when McGillicutty got mildly over in NXT during those Tyson Kidd feuds, just on the basis of the noise he makes while punching? Full Sail really can salvage anything.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I hope the fat guy throws his nacho's at Punk.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

THE BELL!!!!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: The Fat Guy*

Why is this even a thread? lol anyway the Fat Guy showed more charisma and personality than Axel's entire career.


----------



## Amber B

Axel's irrelevant ass...got damn.


----------



## Chan Hung

that curtis axel burial coming up! :HHH2


----------



## HHHbkDX

:mark: FUCK OFF MCGUILICUTTY!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Joe and Punk making bells deadly weapons.


----------



## Sensesfail

Go Punk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phetikus

Ladies and gentlemen, your intercontinental champion. :lmao


----------



## Con27

Even Lawler talking about the fat guy. Next he'll be trending on twitter.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

God dammit Punk, you're making me wanna start breaking shit in my damn living room


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Brutal chairshot to Axel.


----------



## Cyon

So is this "fight" going to end when Curtis Axel runs away or something?


----------



## theArtist

Punk so wanted to hit him in the face with that bell, you could tell he had to fight the urge.


----------



## KingLobos

I like Curtis Axel. 

I think both Punk and Axel can put up a great match.


----------



## FanSince88

Heyman should pick up the belt and hold it up. That would add so much more importance to the IC title. Punk could go for that belt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Axel owning Punk. :lmao


----------



## kakashi101

Punk, use your green belt level karate skills


----------



## Don Conte

This Axel guy just fucking sucks end of story he's awful.


----------



## TJC93

So what movie is Punk going off to film?


----------



## Buckley

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope the fat guy throws his nacho's at Punk.*


Are you kidding? Fat guy wouldn't waste his nachos like that.


----------



## HHHbkDX

WTF?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

KuritaDavion said:


> Punk looks like a miserable human being.


Seems like a mild sociopath to me. 


Pyro said:


> Feuding with Michael McGillicutty = Death. You're damn right I'm serious.


Dude, he feuded with Rock, Taker and BROCK all in one year. He's a main-eventer who is working a midcard program with Axel because there is simply not enough room for Punk in the main event right now. That's not a bad thing at all. He'll be back in the main-event scene no doubt.

I actually want Punk to win the IC title. It would be the first main-eventer to hold the IC title in many years.


----------



## FCP

Oh no, Axel is actually doing damage to Punk. meh


----------



## Palahniuk

Obese Turtle said:


> You're not, actually. He may be a bit bland, but I do enjoy watching him in the ring.


I'll third this.


----------



## all in all...

boot on the face NICE


----------



## Kratosx23

NearFall said:


> Yeah, cause midcarders go toe to toe with Brock Lesnar for a full match.


Don't give me this toe to toe shit. He LOST. There and winners and there are losers. Punk is absolutely incapable of beating a real star.

He's even jobbing to Curtis Axel right now.



> Dude, he feuded with Rock, Taker and BROCK all in one year. He's a main-eventer who is working a midcard program with Axel because there is simply not enough room for Punk in the main event right now. That's not a bad thing at all. He'll be back in the main-event scene no doubt.


And he lost to all of them. He's not a REAL main eventer until he beats a REAL star.


----------



## The XL

The Genesis has begun.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

The most relevant Axel has been for any stretch of time in his career.


----------



## Saint Dick

Punk is such a boss for letting Axel look this good.


----------



## RyanPelley

AxNasty!


----------



## Loudness

Why is that jobber getting so much offense in?


----------



## Sensesfail

that neckbreaker that Axel did, didn't even hit the mat


----------



## Obese Turtle

Pillmanize him!


----------



## Trifektah

Great tragedy of the world: Of all the sperm Curt Hennig blasted into his wife, Joe Hennig was the one that made it to the egg.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Again, Punk vs Axel for the IC title is being advertised locally in my area.



Fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RIP CM PUNKS CAREER


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Pilmanizer!


----------



## Happenstan

This can't happen! Where is the Punk Fu?


----------



## Ray

RAW is REALLY feeling like 3 hours tonight.


----------



## Stanford

Headliner said:


> You can't be serious.


Pyrex is *always* serious.


----------



## Cyon

YOU BROKE MY HEART


----------



## y2j4lyf

You broke my heart! :heyman


----------



## rjsbx1

*Cole, the ankle isn't the same as the knee. Read some WebMD for heaven's sake.*


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw

Punk in Shorts. <3


----------



## TripleG

"You were the Prodigal Son and you broke my heart!"

Goddamn, Heyman is good.


----------



## dan the marino

Hope we aren't looking at a Punk/McGuillicutty feud. This is just filler for Punk/Lesnar II... right?


----------



## gothicthug1999

*Re: The Fat Guy*

One day, I honestly want punk to come out, take a giant shit in the middle of the ring, then wallow in it. I bet you within 5 minutes of doing it, his marks will be in here vigorously jerking off "OMG DID YOU SEE PUNK AND THAT SHIT?!?!?!" Give me a break. I'll tell you what, give the fat guy a mic too, then it would be fair, and not a "scolding." Give me a fucking break with this shit


----------



## Bryan D.

That's one long ass brawl.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Punk hopping on one leg reminded of Zach Gowen.


----------



## RetepAdam.

I don't think Michael Cole understands how the human body works.


----------



## theArtist

CM Punk on one leg. Paying tribute to the GOAT Zac Gowan


----------



## O Fenômeno




----------



## connormurphy13

I wonder if we'll go to commercial break during all of this :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Punk broke Heyman's heart.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

:mark: GTS on steps!


----------



## Demolition119

He's dead Jim


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Damn Curtis, if you can't look strong against a crippled Punk.... :StephenA


----------



## J-Coke

Boretis Axel will never look good regardless if he's with Cena, Punk or Bryan.


----------



## ShaggyK

OMFG Heyman's face "YOU THINK THIS IS A MOTHERFUCKING GAME?!?!?"


----------



## Vårmakos

GO 2 STAIRS


----------



## Big Dog

Tonight's show has been an utter cluster fuck.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

*Re: The Fat Guy*

I'm pretty sure he was a plant. I remember a week ago they were looking for young men who are not camera shy for next Monday (which is this raw).


----------



## FCP

That should have been a squash for Punk.


----------



## VRsick

rjsbx1 said:


> *Cole, the ankle isn't the same as the knee. Read some WebMD for heaven's sake.*


ankle bones connected to the knee bone, knee bone connected to the thigh bone, thigh bone connected to the hiip bone.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Stairway to Heaven! unk


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: The Fat Guy*

THAT is how you get the crowd involved. Did you hear how crazy they went for Punk?


----------



## Eulonzo

:lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

Isn't he standing right beside the "fat guy" he called out. Be great of the guy took a swing at him...


----------



## stonefort

*Re: The Fat Guy*

obvious plant is obvious


----------



## kakashi101

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't give me this toe to toe shit. He LOST. There and winners and there are losers. Punk is absolutely incapable of beating a real star.
> 
> He's even jobbing to Curtis Axel right now.


The even had to make it a no DQ match because it was the only way Punk could be a threat to Lesnar, since in a standard match he'd get train wrecked. 

Taker, Rock, Cena, Lesnar all beat Punk this year.


----------



## Paul12907

So what if he broke your heart Heyman? You broke fatmans heart


----------



## TripleG

Why doesn't he go after Heyman now?


----------



## Daiko

Is there an owl in the audience? :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Punk/Heyman feud to continue. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RetepAdam. said:


> I don't think Michael Cole understands how the human body works.


Yep. There's lots of things Michael Cole doesn't understand.


----------



## Luchini

I didn't realize this wasn't an official match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Buried.


----------



## all in all...

segment was interminable


----------



## y2j4lyf

THE EYE BAH GAWD


----------



## Clique

Wait, what's stopping Punk from running over to Heyman and kicking his ass?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't give me this toe to toe shit. He LOST. There and winners and there are losers. Punk is absolutely incapable of beating a real star.
> 
> He's even jobbing to Curtis Axel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And he lost to all of them. He's not a REAL main eventer until he beats a REAL star.


Don't cry just because Punk belittled you on live TV :lol


----------



## TJC93

Just want the Coronation ffs


----------



## Kratosx23

Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean and Punk is barely competitive against a jobber. We are truly witnessing the slow death of World Wrestling Entertainment.



> Don't cry just because Punk belittled you on live TV


In case you didn't realize, I'm trying to DEFEND Punk here, so keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Fucking hell Curtis Axel is awful.


----------



## Sensesfail

Bray Wyatt next :mark:


----------



## Schrute_Farms

Everyone seems tired tonight, especially the announcers. 3 hour Raws are torture.


----------



## Deptford

So everything happens in the final hour lol


----------



## Ray

BRYATT


----------



## Happenstan

Somehow I feel this is all Sin Cara's fault.


----------



## Lok

Time for the wyatt family


----------



## Eduard Khil

He who's music plays first wins :vince5


----------



## Stad

Bray's first match on RAW :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

HHH AND ORTON :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Paul12907

VRsick said:


> ankle bones connected to the knee bone, knee bone connected to the thigh bone, thigh bone connected to the hiip bone.


VINTAGE BIOLOGY!


----------



## Joel Anthony

VRsick said:


> ankle bones connected to the knee bone, knee bone connected to the thigh bone, thigh bone connected to the hiip bone.


----------



## Cyon

Eye of Sauron getting some decent TV time.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Clique said:


> Wait, what's stopping Punk from running over to Heyman and kicking his ass?


Nothing, but Punk probably knows that even Heyman can outrun a one-legged Punk.


----------



## Buckley

FCP said:


> That should have been a squash for Punk.


How should it have been? He went 25+ mins in a brutal match vs Lesnar the night before and was limping on one leg. If he squashed Axel, you'd complain that Punk was channeling his "inner Super Cena"


----------



## Amuroray

that segment made no sense and leads nowhere


----------



## FCP

ERMAGERSH Wyatts incoming.


----------



## connormurphy13

Time for some "holier than thou" marks to shit all over Wyatt's match from last night.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Geez Raw really drags. 3 hours is alot


----------



## Loudness

Triple H/Orton coming up soon after the Wyatt match :mark:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

whos Bray gonna fight? R-Truth?


----------



## Nimbus

Boring Raw so far.


----------



## SpeedStick

John Cena to become a star he was put into fueds with Undertaker, Eddy Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Big Show and Brock Lesnar as a midcard..

Curtis Axel must now do the same right? So CM Punk is the first so what's the problem again??


----------



## RKO696

I missed the first 30 mins, but this show sucks so far


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

He probably face Kofi

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

Wyatt next. :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Man, Raw is feeling fun to watch. Orton is the champion and I can hardly wait for the main event. :mark:


----------



## Domenico

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Don't cry just because Punk belittled you on live TV :lol


:lmao


----------



## rabidwolverine27

That fat guy is Billion Dollar Man I bet.


----------



## THANOS

Great segment! I really love how Punk's new character is the ass-kicking tweaner from ROH/OVW. THIS is the character he should have always been as a face, instead of the whiny pipebomb guy.


----------



## rjsbx1

*LOL this Summer Camp show?*


----------



## Headliner

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And he lost to all of them. He's not a REAL main eventer until he beats a REAL star.


He beat Cena.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*

All I could think of was this


----------



## PGSucks

Who's booing? Someone's gonna get kicked in the head! unk4


----------



## WrestlinFan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean and Punk is barely competitive against a jobber. We are truly witnessing the slow death of World Wrestling Entertainment.


He just went through a brutal ass match with Lesnar and he still defeated Axel. What fucking agenda are you trying to push so hard?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: The Fat Guy*

Those bully people are gonna get on the WWE's ass for that


----------



## NearFall

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't give me this toe to toe shit. He LOST. There and winners and there are losers. Punk is absolutely incapable of beating a real star.
> 
> He's even jobbing to Curtis Axel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And he lost to all of them. He's not a REAL main eventer until he beats a REAL star.


You call that minor bit of offense Axel got jobbing? I assume you typed that mid-brawl. This year he feuded with Rock/Taker/Brock and has put on stellar matches. He's facing Axel now because he's feuding with Heyman, its only natural. He will be slotted into the main-event scene again, soon no doubt. And don't say that REAL star shit when he has beaten Cena many times aswell (5 or so on PPV) and held the title for 434 days.


----------



## KingLobos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean and Punk is barely competitive against a jobber. We are truly witnessing the slow death of World Wrestling Entertainment.


Oh come on now. Rock vs Billy Gunn ring a bell? It happens to every star. There simply isn't room for him in the major storyline right now.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: The Fat Guy*

Where's the angry Miz girl by the way?


----------



## Chrome

Axel's fucking awful. Get rid of him already. WWE tried to repackage him, didn't work, now it's time to cut ties with him and move on. Forget who he's fucking related to for a minute.

Oh well, Wyatt next. :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean and Punk is barely competitive against a jobber. We are truly witnessing the slow death of World Wrestling Entertainment.


Less to do with Punk, more to do with the lack of credible heels. We need a new, but better Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## magusnova

theArtist said:


> CM Punk on one leg. Paying tribute to the GOAT Zac Gowan


----------



## Stad

Awesome RAW so far and still the good stuff to come :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

RKO696 said:


> I missed the first 30 mins, but this show sucks so far


The first ~25 minutes and that Heyman/Punk/Axel segment have been the only relevant parts of this show. The last segment should be great though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

Why is this show getting some hate? It's been fun so far. Really fun.


----------



## Striketeam

This show has been mostly awful besides the opening segment. Orton and Triple H better be worth the wait.


----------



## mezomi

Bray Wyatt! Please do something awesome. :mark:


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: The Fat Guy*

The sad thing about that was The Fat guy would've probably whooped Punk's malnourished ass in an actual fight. They should had allowed him to get over the rail.


----------



## Joseph92

Since Randy Orton is WWE champ now does this mean he will not wrestle on Smackdown anymore?


----------



## Ray

Goddamit guys, don't feed Pyro. He feeds off your logical replies.


----------



## wwffans123

Raw is Orton.Hope Vince Don't screw it up.


----------



## Perestroika

Love what they're doing with Punk. He's pretty much as far from being the stereotypical PG!WWE face as you can get these days. The anger and viciousness is driving some great performances. Shame Axel is yet another weakly booked IC champ, but you can't win them all I guess...


----------



## Kratosx23

Headliner said:


> He beat Cena.


No, Vince and Johnny Ace beat Cena, Punk just did what Miz, Barrett and countless others did, took advantage. Bryan actually BEAT Cena, Punk just got a win over him.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: The Fat Guy*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Why is this even a thread? lol anyway the Fat Guy showed more charisma and personality than Axel's entire career.


Ouch.


----------



## Clique

KuritaDavion said:


> Nothing, but Punk probably knows that even Heyman can outrun a one-legged Punk.


I can see that as the reasoning they use if they even mention it in their next segment together.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Geez Raw really drags. 3 hours is alot


Need that Gatorade man


----------



## Daiko

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean and Punk is barely competitive against a jobber. We are truly witnessing the slow death of World Wrestling Entertainment.


Oh Pyro, you so funny.


----------



## Deptford

Striketeam said:


> This show has been mostly awful besides the opening segment. Orton and Triple H better be worth the wait.


It just paaainns some people to give Punk credit

for some reason..


----------



## rjsbx1

WEIDMAN said:


> Goddamit guys, don't feed Pyro. He feeds off your logical replies.


*Like Ryback feeds off shower bitches.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

The Dwayne Promo


----------



## TJC93

Bryan D. said:


> Why is this show getting some hate? It's been fun so far. Really fun.



Just because it seems to be dragging to fuck


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

This is going to be one of those episodes where they're holding something awesome for the last segment, and everyone is going to call it such a good episode of Raw, even though most of it has been less than stellar. Opening segment was good and the Punk one was good too. Other than that, meh.


----------



## wwffans123

Perestroika said:


> Love what they're doing with Punk. He's pretty much as far from being the stereotypical PG!WWE face as you can get these days. The anger and viciousness is driving some great performances. Shame Axel is yet another weakly booked IC champ, but you can't win them all I guess...


早上好,朋友


----------



## LSUZombie

mezomi said:


> Bray Wyatt! Please do something awesome. :mark:


Better hope he doesn't wrestle


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

How has this show been bad? Opening segment was GREAT, Ambrose has a new challenger set up in Ziggler, ADR got one setup in ADR, and you validated Show/Henry as a team. The Punk/Axel segment was fine. You fuckers bitch about EVERYTHING.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

The Rock even looks gassed in the game.


----------



## TripleG

Fuck you R-Truth. Go away.


----------



## VGooBUG

that october 29th promo for the game made it seem like the rock was coming back lol


----------



## Cyon

R-Truth :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marrakesh

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, Vince and Johnny Ace beat Cena, Punk just did what Miz, Barrett and countless other did, took advantage. Bryan actually BEAT Cena, Punk just got a win over him.


No one else cares though apart from you. Stop spouting nonsense.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

I hope they have Kane


----------



## VRsick

SACRAMENTO, WHATS UP


----------



## Joel Anthony

WUSSUP MY PAULA DEENS


----------



## Big Dog

Wtf, this show is weird.


----------



## PGSucks

WHAT A REACTION FOR R TRUTH! THIS IS ELECTRIC!


----------



## checkcola

Oh great, this guy


----------



## DerpCena

Oh whats up


----------



## Demolition119

FU Truth GTFO


----------



## O Fenômeno

:StephenA
:StephenA


----------



## Arya Dark

PNEFC-Ben said:


> whos Bray gonna fight? R-Truth?


*No way.... oh wait... nevermind.*


----------



## chargebeam

I want heel R-Truth again. Fuck.


----------



## Lok

Remember when r-truth was "blown" outta his shoes. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

R-Truth vs. Bray and The Kentucky Hillbilly Raping Crew. This won't end well.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

R-Truth you aren't the truth the Wyatts are looking for


----------



## Emotion Blur

Truth getting fed to the Wyatt's again? *sigh*


----------



## Domenico

:lmao So this is what Bray Wyatt had been referring to in regards of a huge hero?

The truth is going to job.


----------



## Swa9ga

Wyatts to attack Ron Killings again?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I picked the wrong black guy...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

We're Here


----------



## FCP

Ron Killings about to get raped.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

FFS R-Truth get off my screen. Bray squash incoming.


----------



## Con27

Oh god are The Wyatt's just gonna beat down on R-truth again?


----------



## Happenstan

Anaheim California, this the part where I job to Wyatt Fam.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

So, here's the sacrificial lamb for the evening...


----------



## Rvp20

ive enjoyed raw so far


----------



## Deptford

YOU CAN GET WITH hhdksajdjjhadiwhjjdkwjdwjwkdjwkjd



We're HERE


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Truth just makes me fucking cringe these days, the convertible hairline ain't helping matters. Shit is sad, brah. :StephenA


----------



## shutupchico

that anaheim california was right on beat, good shit


----------



## Daiko

WE'RE HERE :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Why even have Truth come out there? Just let the Wyatts come out by themselves.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Damn, they didn't even let him finish rapping. :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Wyatt isn't over, they said. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

HUSKY HARRIS


----------



## Ham and Egger

They picking on Troof again???


----------



## WrestlinFan

I swear to fucking god if the commentators bicker throughout Bray's entrance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp

WE'RE HERE.


----------



## pochepiller

*Re: The Fat Guy*

This guy had it coming, its a risk when you boo so close to the ring in a calm moment.


----------



## TripleG

THE WYATTS!


----------



## ShaggyK

Best theme in the business.


----------



## TJC93

Why are they silent during every single superstars entrance but speak during the most mysterious one on the roster?!


----------



## VRsick

piss break. Could proably take a fucking shower during this long ass entrance.


----------



## Ray

Everything that comes after Wyatt's entrance is pretty "meh" to be honest...


----------



## Eduard Khil

Ads for 2K14 look OK but from impressions I think the old Smackdown vs Raw games seem more slick or something. Even the Warrior moves like a robot.


----------



## Mister Hands

Imagine if your job was to pretend you didn't know you were about to be fake beat up by a cult leader. Imagine someone paid you to do that while rapping.


----------



## Big Dog

This entrance takes to long now, it's beyond a joke.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Does R-Truth have a cellphone holder on his hip?*


----------



## checkcola

The Brown Horatio said:


> The Rock even looks gassed in the game.


Rock being gassed jokes never get old


----------



## RKO696

Man i remember when Truth use to be so over with his "what's up" thing

Now it's almost quiet


----------



## HHHbkDX

Why'd R-Truth have to go and get high? He'd still probably be that badass heel he was before that.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, Vince and Johnny Ace beat Cena, Punk just did what Miz, Barrett and countless other did, took advantage. Bryan actually BEAT Cena, Punk just got a win over him.


Oh god. That was about as clean as you can get at the time. Cena turned around and ended up in Go to sleep. Super Cena could have dodged it but he didn't. 

Just because Punk didn't beat Rock, Taker and Brock means nothing. Just facing them alone proves that he's in the elite class and he definitely gets a rub of it. They were only going to feed the top notch stars to Rock, Taker and Brock. Which means the only other option besides Punk, was Cena or Orton. 

You get Earth and you want Mars. You can't have it that way.


----------



## Kratosx23

Can't even give the guy a decent opponent to beat.


----------



## charlesxo

WrestlinFan said:


> I swear to fucking god if the commentators bicker throughout Bray's entrance.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...and they did :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, Vince and Johnny Ace beat Cena, Punk just did what Miz, Barrett and countless other did, took advantage. Bryan actually BEAT Cena, Punk just got a win over him.


Look man, you know I love Punk too, but I think you're blowing shit a bit out of proportion. Punk is still cutting epic promos every week and being awesome. Yeah, its a shame he's not going for the title, but that's not the story right now. Just...relax a bit. Don't think about Bryan if its causing you so much grief. Focus on what you enjoy about Punk, Sandow, Wyatt and company. That's the only thing you can do.


----------



## razzathereaver

Bryan D. said:


> Why is this show getting some hate? It's been fun so far. Really fun.


Because some posters are miserable cunts.


----------



## Joseph92

Someone needs to tell Cole and Lawler to SHUT UP during Wyatts entrance!


----------



## Waffelz

These creeps


----------



## Cyon

How many times is R-Truth going to get attacked by the Wyatt Family?

EDIT: Oh it's an official match now? :lol


----------



## J-Coke

I like what I'm seeing but I am drained. Also, I don't think anyone cares what happened to Kane.


----------



## Bryan D.

Kick his ass, Wyatt.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Talking over Wyatt's entrance, fuck you Cole and Lawler :cuss:


----------



## KingLobos

Time to shine Bray.


----------



## TJC93

People on this forum have obviously never watched an Undertaker entrance


----------



## Arya Dark

*Goddamn, Truth is starting to look old.*


----------



## rjsbx1

*We haven't seen or heard from Kane since?"

It's only been a day, Lawler.*


----------



## shutupchico

wyatt better show something tonight. i know last night was nothing more than a gimmick match, but he showed nothing


----------



## theArtist

Lawler needs to shut the fuck up during Wyatt's entrance or bitches be shitting in his crown, again.


----------



## Buckley

This RAW has been grest. Anyone saying it sucks are just trying to appear edgy and cool.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Husky

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

I hope this is short so Bray doesn't get gassed quickly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I'd love to see Wyatt sit down and there's no chair there.


----------



## AnalBleeding

every time i watch the wyatts come out i feel like im watching house of 1000 corpses or the devils rejects


----------



## The Brown Horatio

I wonder if the Wyatt family have got Ryback going to work on Kane in the back.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Truth just makes me fucking cringe these days, the convertible hairline ain't helping matters. Shit is sad, brah. :StephenA




I keep wondering what the hell is on his head. Talk about a mid-life crisis. :::


----------



## Eulonzo

I like R Truth but he's lookin' a little old.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Yeah I saw the report about an ad for this weeks RAW looking for young men and woman. Probs the security that came out to escort D-Bry and this guy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

Bray Wyatt looks like Skinner if Skinner ate a gator whole.


Or Earthquake if Quake lost a 100 lbs. Perspective!


----------



## FCP

Ohhhhhhhh that kind of reminded me of THE POUNCE.


----------



## Luchini

I see the cult leader's not wearing his official merchandise.tunga3

Oh yeah, and shut up about Duck Dynasty Lawler.


----------



## dan the marino

Oh, NOW they decide to make Wyatt look good.

He could've used this last night guys...


----------



## Snapdragon

rjsbx1 said:


> *We haven't seen or heard from Kane since?"
> 
> It's only been a day, Lawler.*


I also can't imagine Kane is very heavy into social media or phone calls


----------



## Waffelz

Dat speed from Wyatt :mark:


----------



## SP103

I can't exactly understand why everyone on this forum gets a boner for the Wyatt family. 

It's a simple ripoff of the creepy family who lives in the woods who murders people like in countless movies. With shitty husky harris who can't fucking wrestle leading the way.


----------



## Paul12907

I think thats Rtruths biggest pop of the year, mainly just because Fat-Guy started cheering when someone had a mic in their hand and wasnt ripping him a new one.


----------



## rjsbx1

*R-Truth's gimmick is so stale at this point even his hairline is trying to run away from it.*


----------



## Loudness

Brian Wyatt?

Wat


----------



## Mister Hands

Faces of Fear reunion upcoming!


----------



## Duberry

They should turn Christian heel, for a feud with Punk. Might not make an ounce of sense but if Punk's going to be out of the main event until Mania might as well give him a feud with someone capable of cutting promos and carrying the load in an engaging storyline.


----------



## Eulonzo

Follow the botchers.


----------



## Bryan D.

Wyatt is so fucking awesome.

:wyatt :mark:


----------



## wwffans123

What a Boring match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

quiet crowd..


----------



## Lok

Hey he won


----------



## Amber B

The Ratman said:


> I'd love to see Wyatt sit down and there's no chair there.


It's what I'm waiting for. Seriously. 
That and AJ tripping over a power cord.


----------



## TJC93

Better performance than last night


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Bray still learning his own finisher... lol


----------



## Arya Dark

*Loved that dance.*


----------



## Hypno

I fucking love the people clapping to the theme :lmao


----------



## LSUZombie

And he hits his finisher...to complete silence.


----------



## VGooBUG

WEll that was meh


----------



## RKO696

that finish was so awkward


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Bray wrestles like a greasy sledgehammer. I like it.


----------



## Choke2Death

I expect Wade Barrett vs Kofi Kingston or something of that kind next.


----------



## Big Dog

Wtf is with all these ads


----------



## Loudness

Dat Deadly Premonition creepy ghost pose lol.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Well, WWE did it, they managed to kill the post-SummerSlam crowd.


----------



## KO Bossy

Well it was booked a hell of a lot better than last night.


----------



## THANOS

Yay!! He did the waltz before Sister Abigail :mark:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Fans clapping to Wyatts theme...awesome.


----------



## Eduard Khil

GOATface in the ring :mark:


----------



## charlesxo

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bray still learning his own finisher... lol


He was supposed to dance with him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Match was pretty shit if you ask me fpalm


----------



## MrKennedy666

Loudness said:


> Dat Deadly Premonition creepy ghost pose lol.


Isn't that right Zach?


----------



## un_pretti_er

razzathereaver said:


> Because some posters are miserable cunts.


What do you mean some? 90 fucking %


----------



## Apex Predator

That ending was a little sloppy but, improvement from last night.


----------



## Eulonzo

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bray still learning his own finisher... lol


Yeah, that looked awkward.

It's one of those moves where you have to position yourself the right way or else it'll look bad when you try, I can't explain it lol.


----------



## checkcola

I'm not really buying these guys. Yeah, I wanted to like them, but its not happening.


----------



## Clique

rjsbx1 said:


> *R-Truth's gimmick is so stale at this point even his hairline is trying to run away from it.*


:lmao I was going to mention the line!


----------



## Kratosx23

> Oh god. That was about as clean as you can get at the time. Cena turned around and ended up in Go to sleep. Super Cena could have dodged it but he didn't.


Not clean. Zero excuses. Daniel Bryan beat Cena clean, Punk should've done the same thing. Cena was going to win when Punk was in the STFU before it was broken.



> Just because Punk didn't beat Rock, Taker and Brock means nothing. Just facing them alone proves that he's in the elite class and he definitely gets a rub of it. They were only going to feed the top notch stars to Rock, Taker and Brock. Which means the only other option besides Punk, was Cena or Orton.


I don't buy that. He was just in the spot because nobody else was available, and he still doesn't have a clean win over a big time star. Not one.



> You get earth and you want Mars. You can't have it that way.


Daniel Bryan got Mars, why the FUCK shouldn't Punk? A guy who's better in every single area of the business but the only one that's not relevant.


----------



## KingLobos

Bray needs a good 20 minute match IMO. 

These squashes aren't doing him any good.


----------



## WrestlinFan

BLEACH said:


> ...and they did :lol


I can't stand that shit. It completely ruins the entire character for me. Just shut the fuck up and let the man have his fucking entrance ffs. There's nothing important enough for them to say that warrants the bastardization of that fantastic entrance. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimbus

Husky is boooooooooring, i cant belive it. Im a huge indie mark but i cant stand this guy.


----------



## Deptford

I like how Bray's style is so sloppy. Nothing wrong with that match.


----------



## TJC93

I knew they'd completely kill the crowd in time for Orton fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

Chan Hung said:


> Match was pretty shit if you ask me fpalm


It was a squash. Do you know what that means?

This match served the purpose that last night's match didn't. Make Bray Wyatt look good.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

THANOS said:


> Yay!! He did the waltz before Sister Abigail :mark:


Was it really supposed to look like that


----------



## Sensesfail

BLEACH said:


> He was supposed to dance with him.


i didn't know Fandango was having a dance off with him :lmao


----------



## Happenstan

I learned something from Bray tonight. Sometimes when you dance with the devil, you trip and nearly fall on your ass.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

truth got way too much offense, where is zack ryder when you need him?


----------



## Loudness

MrKennedy666 said:


> Isn't that right Zach?


FK...in the coffee.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*

Mitchell Cole is still recovering to this very day.


----------



## J-Coke

Cena still has more moves. But we'll see more from Bray in time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

BLEACH said:


> He was supposed to dance with him.




We already have enough dancing gimmicks, thank you.


----------



## TJC93

Nimbus said:


> Husky is boooooooooring, i cant belive it. Im a huge indie mark but i cant stand this guy.



He isn't from the indys


----------



## SP103

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> truth got way too much offense, where is zack ryder when you need him?


Filling out Foot Locker contest forms of course!


----------



## Arthurgos

SP103 said:


> I can't exactly understand why everyone on this forum gets a boner for the Wyatt family.
> 
> It's a simple ripoff of the creepy family who lives in the woods who murders people like in countless movies. With shitty husky harris who can't fucking wrestle leading the way.


Haha cannot wrestle ?.. I am guessing you never watched much of NXT since it began then..


----------



## Stad

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bray still learning his own finisher... lol


He meant to do that, he dances with his opponent before his finisher.


----------



## Buckley

People are complaining about a 3 min squash match? fpalm

Some of you people are fucking nuts rofl


----------



## Bryan D.

Nimbus said:


> Husky is boooooooooring, i cant belive it. Im a huge indie mark but i cant stand this guy.


He's not a indy guy, you moron.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: The Fat Guy*



gothicthug1999 said:


> One day, I honestly want punk to come out, take a giant shit in the middle of the ring, then wallow in it. I bet you within 5 minutes of doing it, his marks will be in here vigorously jerking off "OMG DID YOU SEE PUNK AND THAT SHIT?!?!?!" Give me a break. I'll tell you what, give the fat guy a mic too, then it would be fair, and not a "scolding." Give me a fucking break with this shit


Is that you fat guy :lmao


----------



## kanefan08

Husky has not been to impressive. Truth looked better there.


----------



## Apex Predator

Hotdiggity11 said:


> We already have enough dancing gimmicks, thank you.


Fandango traded shoes tonight.


----------



## charlesxo

Hotdiggity11 said:


> We already have enough dancing gimmicks, thank you.


One move = Gimmick?


----------



## dan the marino

Uh oh


----------



## Lok

:lol primo and epico!


----------



## Eulonzo

Um...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tito Santana el matador


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Primo and Epico new gimmick are matadors


----------



## Amber B

Call me selfish but this is why I wanted the Wyatts to stay in NXT a bit longer. They were fab there.


Oh god that report was true. Helll naw.


----------



## shutupchico

can't expect the crowd to react to the finish after a 10 second botch. better performance than last night. i don't like the tag team he's got with him though, and i think them coming out to darkness with the lantern is excessive and unnecessery.


----------



## TripleG

Are they so low on gimmick ideas that they have to relive the shitty ones?


----------



## Mister Hands

Hahaha they're actually doing the El Matadors gimmick. 1992, here we come!


----------



## chargebeam

This is Epico and Primo.


----------



## Sensesfail

what the fuck is this tag team?


----------



## rabidwolverine27

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not clean. Zero excuses. Daniel Bryan beat Cena clean, Punk should've done the same thing. Cena was going to win when Punk was in the STFU before it was broken.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy that. He was just in the spot because nobody else was available, and he still doesn't have a clean win over a big time star. Not one.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan got Mars, why the FUCK shouldn't Punk? A guy who's better in every single area of the business but the only one that's not relevant.


Well at least you'll be happy September 17.


----------



## Palahniuk

Yeah because this worked for Tito...


----------



## Con27

OLÉ


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Primo and Epico Santana.


----------



## Amber B

WHY?


----------



## FanSince88

El Matador Tito Santana ripoffs!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## J-Coke

OLE??? I was thinking sami Zayn but we're getting a tag team. Fuck this.


----------



## Skullduggery

Oh wtf is this


----------



## Daiko

Epico and Primo's new gimmick :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao, this gimmick.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

LOLWATDUHFUQ


----------



## Cyon

:lmao :lmao :lmao

What is this


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Gayest... promo... ever...


----------



## Luchini

The dirt sheets were right about that matador stuff....


----------



## connormurphy13

DAT MATADOR GIMMICK
:vince5


----------



## Headliner

LOL these guys will be jobbers in six months.


----------



## KuritaDavion

KingLobos said:


> Bray needs a good 20 minute match IMO.
> 
> These squashes aren't doing him any good.


Problem is he hasn't wrestled much so I don't know if he can go 20 min. without getting tired. Plus they just came in so they're supposed to be better then most of the midcarders they're squashing now.

The hell is this? That can't be a real team.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

wtf.... okay those 2 are going to get shit on with oley chants


----------



## RobVanDingus

LOS MATADORES = LOS GOATS


----------



## cindel25

Seriously WWE?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Really?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Matadores? Fuck this.


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Chan Hung

Los Matadores fpalm

You already had Tito Santana..come on WWE lol


----------



## Swa9ga

Sucks to be Primo and Epico, lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

That looked ridiculous.


----------



## KingLobos

I love that gimmicks are making a comeback!!!!!

OLAY!!!!


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

Bray Wyatt is good, anyone that chants Husky Harris should receive a bullying segment with Ryback.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL, what the fk? That's a gimmick straight out of 1980s/1990s Wrestlecrap.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

OH YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Primo and Epico being repackaged?


----------



## Ham and Egger

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Andriy P.

HAHA LOS MATADORES


----------



## Snapdragon

Primo and Epico


----------



## Eulonzo

The Ratman said:


> Primo and Epico new gimmick are matadors


It is? :lol Looks cool.


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

Los Conquistadores ride again.


----------



## Hypno

Won't last long at all.


----------



## Happenstan

Seriously? Is Vince that desperate to reclaim the Latino audience with Rey gone?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Primo and Epico ahahahahaha.


----------



## Prayer Police

waiting for eminent "Primo & Epico" smark chants


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Tito Santana in '92 times 2...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dafuq did I just watch....


----------



## Arya Dark

*Well that looked like a 1983 skit.*


----------



## RiverFenix

Los Matadores supposed to be a rib or something? So bad it's good type? Very obviously Primo and Epico...


----------



## The XL

McIntyre for number one contender.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Has botch cara cloned himself or something.


----------



## hazuki

So is there no main event matc today?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Matadors? Wow, that looked terrible.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted

Oh good god that's awful. Bullfighting is cruel anyways, they shouldn't be promoting it.


----------



## Arthurgos

Could work well but.. that promo looked like a kid made it .


----------



## KO Bossy

Seriously? I'm all for gimmicks but...well, I guess I'll give it a chance before judging.


----------



## Buttermaker

Ha hilarious new team..


----------



## TripleG

Now lets see if Drew looks as fucked up as Del Rio did.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

uhhhhhhh what


----------



## Phetikus

Tito Santana's coming back eh.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> WHY?


Because.


----------



## backpackstunner

EPIC Matador promo. ARe we actually getting real tag teams with gimmicks?!


----------



## Nimbus

Whats happening? i dont have a TV near me, please someone explain this matador thing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Ratman said:


> Primo and Epico new gimmick are matadors


Uh....HUH?!!!


----------



## Clique

What the hell? I guess they will get a chant out of the crowd at least.

Usos entrance is still the shit!


----------



## WrestlinFan

All the Wyatt haters expecting a ***** squash match is making me lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX

Usos vs 3MB fpalm. Keep this crap on Superstars...



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

wow and me thinking "toreros" couldn't be more "fancy".


----------



## sm0ked0gg

going back to early 90s, late 80s stuff lol


----------



## AthenaMark

They bringing back Tito Santana's gimmick? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Schrute_Farms

so much of this show is boring and hard to sit through. when watching wresting for 2.5 hours i dont want to watch the fucking 3MB.


----------



## kanefan08

USO TIME!


----------



## Apex Predator

Love the Uso's entrance!


----------



## Amber B

Skinner, Tito Santana with Aldo Mantoya's jock strap and the Big Boss Man.

It's the early 90s.


----------



## ShaggyK

Why do the Uso's get pyro again? Honest question.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

I tried to stick it out and say maybe this show will be alright, but nope. This show is mostly dildos.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Headliner said:


> LOL these guys will be jobbers in six months.


*Three weeks


----------



## Chan Hung

Los Matadores has to be one of the lamest gimmicks :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil

Their finishing move should be called _El Paso de Salsa_. You can thank Bobby Heenan for that


----------



## Luchini

Headliner said:


> LOL these guys will be jobbers in six months.


They'll be jobbers when they debut :lol


----------



## MrKennedy666

This is dragging


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm hyped for the Los Matadores! :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7

Their entrance is alright actually.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I don't even give a fuck, they're pumping the Tag Team Division. I'm all for it.


----------



## J-Coke

The long awaited return of...PRIMO AND EPICO!!!


----------



## Stad

shutupchico said:


> can't expect the crowd to react to the finish after a 10 second botch. better performance than last night. i don't like the tag team he's got with him though, and i think them coming out to darkness with the lantern is excessive and unnecessery.


He didn't botch, :lmao. Jesus christ, he dances with his opponent before his finisher.


----------



## Arcade

Primo and Epico? :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## Cyon

Is it really Epico and Primo repackaged?

If so......:lol At least they have a gimmick now.


----------



## finalnight

That Matador commercial burned my eyes.


----------



## Robb Stark

I got a bloody head splitting headache. Just get to Orton/HHH already!!!

3 hours is too fucking long.


----------



## KO Bossy

Hey, the Usos. I guess my bathroom break can wait. I don't say that about many guys. Love that entrance, and they're getting over nicely.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Was that Epico & Primo in masks? Just fire them.


----------



## Sensesfail

Apex Predator said:


> Love the Uso's entrance!


so do i


----------



## Lydeck

New tats for el ginger?


----------



## THANOS

El Matadore should have been El Generico's WWE name and gimmick.


----------



## Joel Anthony

HIAC in Miami? Nice. :bosh3


----------



## mezomi

Did he botch the dance? I don't see why everyone hates Wyatt because he's fat. Do you hate Mick Foley? For those people not giving him a chance, look what was the result of the McMahons hogging up tV time. Lol at Primo and Epico being repackaged. The tag division is looking good.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Is Naomi dating the fat Uso or the other one?*


----------



## SP103

Speaking of 1992 gimmicks-Here's the USO's.

Let's bring back Adam Bomb as well.


----------



## Shadowcran

El Matadors....Vince doesn't know many spanish sounding names. It was either that or they put on pancho villa clothes and use the catchphrase: Titles!! TITLES!!! We don need no steenking Titles!!

Or El Tacos


----------



## Guy LeDouche

I don't know why people are so down on the Matadores gimmick. It's not like Primo and Epico have anything to lose. they're doing jack-shit right now.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Don't hinder Jinder, y'all.*


----------



## dan the marino

When was the last time a Matador gimmick worked? I mean really. I guess it's more to work with than what they had before at least.

Bet I know who came up with this gimmick. :vince5


----------



## Domenico

What were they chanting?


----------



## denjin09

My gawd Heathe Slater OOZING charisma


----------



## Trifektah

I miss ghetto heel Usos


----------



## Bryan D.

Stad said:


> He didn't botch, :lmao. Jesus christ, he dances with his opponent before his finisher.


Don't waste your time. They're morons.


----------



## Amber B

Drew without a scratch on that gorgeous face of his.

And the Raw after SummerSlam is a "just because" episode so far.


----------



## PGSucks

Maybe this'll be the main event... :cornette


----------



## Eulonzo

The XL said:


> McIntyre for number one contender.


Rematch from yesterday? :ex:


----------



## connormurphy13

Okay can they officially have a tag team tournament to determine the no. 1 contenders?


----------



## Mister Hands

I'll say this: I'm impressed that Heath Slater's still doggedly clinging to the nonsense you'd think they'd have quietly dropped three weeks after NXT 1 ended, and has actually roped more people into the gimmick. Dedication.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Hit-Girl said:


> *Is Naomi dating the fat Uso or the other one?*


Fatty one


----------



## Big Dog

Where the fuck is Barrett, it's like the entire locker room has been emptied tonight but no sign of him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

KingLobos said:


> I love that gimmicks are making a comeback!!!!!
> 
> OLAY!!!!


HHH being in charge could be a good thing


----------



## Trifektah

Hit-Girl said:


> *Is Naomi dating the fat Uso or the other one?*


The fat one, Jimmy. Real name Jon


----------



## razzathereaver

The Ratman said:


> Primo and Epico new gimmick are matadors


And the Rock's nickname is the Brahma Bull. Maybe he'll get gassed chasing them around the ring for a few minutes at WM 30, and they'll put a sword through him once he's sprawled on the floor from exhaustion; thus establishing them as Main Event draws.


----------



## AthenaMark

> According to F4WOnline.com, WWE is repackaging Primo and Epico with some type of Matador gimmick. No word on whether or not Rosa Mendes will remained teamed with the pair.



hahaha


----------



## Eulonzo

Trifektah said:


> I miss ghetto heel Usos


They should bring back Tamina as their valets or whatever she used to be.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Skinner, Tito Santana with *Aldo Mantoya*'s jock strap and the Big Boss Man.
> 
> It's the early 90s.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

connormurphy13 said:


> Okay can they officially have a tag team tournament to determine the no. 1 contenders?





How many tag teams are there again? lol...


----------



## Arthurgos

I will never understand why Jinder is in this 3MB..


----------



## Bryan D.

Big Dog said:


> Where the fuck is Barrett, it's like the entire locker room has been emptied tonight but no sign of him.


I think he's in a match with Miz later one.


----------



## JY57

> WWEZeb
> WHAT? LOS MATADORES??? MORE ILLEGALS???


-


----------



## cavs25

Eulonzo said:


> Rematch from yesterday? :ex:


They didn't fight each other...
Drew was helping out ADR.


----------



## KuritaDavion

THANOS said:


> El Matadore should have been El Generico's WWE name and gimmick.


Thought it was him at first. 

Then I wondered why he was coming in as a bullfighter.

Then I wondered why he was Puerto Rican.

Then I wondered why there was no facial hair.

Then I wondered why there were two of them.


----------



## FanSince88

Who greenlit that Matador gimmick? 

Like do they sit around a table and say, "Yea this is a great idea!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

Lord Flvcko said:


> I don't know why people are so down on the Matadores gimmick. It's not like Primo and Epico have anything to lose. they're doing jack-shit right now.


You can thank Rosa for that


----------



## Emotion Blur

"What'd, he get promoted last night?" :lmao


----------



## Amber B

I'm just staring at Ginger's titties.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Hit-Girl said:


> *Goddamn, Truth is starting to look old.*


And nappy.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Wrong, Cole.

JBL couldn't talk his way out of getting canned from MSNBC.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

End this match!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail

"Let's Go Usos" "3MB" chants


----------



## RiverFenix

Los Matadores will only work of Rosa wears bull horns and keeps saying "I'm so horny"...


----------



## J-Coke

Triple H has been the COO before, dafuq JBL?? And I'll admit the matches have been bad tonight but the segments make up for it.


----------



## dan the marino

Zeb's already going off on El Matadores over on Twitter. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Big Dog said:


> Where the fuck is Barrett, it's like the entire locker room has been emptied tonight but no sign of him.


In the back drinking tea with Regal


----------



## Eulonzo

"Let's go Usos, 3MB" Chant? :lol


----------



## Andriy P.

already hyped


----------



## Eduard Khil

I miss the weekly jobs from Slater to the likes of old stars like Sid and Vader.


----------



## KO Bossy

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


Portuguese Man of War...why you might even say that gimmick was...just incredible.


----------



## THANOS

Are there seriously adult males chanting "3MB!"? What in the fuck is this? fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

The crowd is hot for this match, man.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That Matador shit is straight out of WWF 1995. They have some great stuff going on right now, but Jesus, they've got some serious shit too...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Fans chanting for these guys, that's it I've lived long enough.


----------



## TripleG

3MB are actually getting offense? I'm a little shocked.


----------



## Blueforce7

Why in fucks name would anyone cheer for 3MB?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Just get to the damn the coronation ffs, I wanna see Trips explanation and who he buries in the process and Byran wreck shit after he interrupts it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Amber B said:


> I'm just staring at Ginger's titties.




Just not much gym motivation in jobbing all the time.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

You know at first I didn't like that Darren Young got the win because he came out, but if would have lost and taken the pin people would say he lost because he came out.


----------



## Domenico

Zeb. :lmao


----------



## shutupchico

Bryan D. said:


> Don't waste your time. They're morons.


i've never seem him do it before so i didn't know what that was. either way, there was still a slight botch though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Amber B said:


> I'm just staring at Ginger's titties.


Holy shit :lmao Slater gained weight


----------



## checkcola

Big Dog said:


> Where the fuck is Barrett, it's like the entire locker room has been emptied tonight but no sign of him.


Left behind at Summerslam Fan Axxess? Sort of a Lonely Virgil gimmick?


----------



## chargebeam

Seriously. Three hours is WAY too long.


----------



## RiverFenix

Do they have bull fighting in PR? Or are we really not supposed to know it's Primo and Epico? At least give them full masks then.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Wish HHH and Orton would come out with the shovel and bury each and every one of them one at a time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striketeam

How do you guys sit through these three hour long shows? I mean damn, 90% of it is filler and it couldn't be more boring.


----------



## Mister Hands

Andriy P. said:


> already hyped


Been too long since I've heard that glorious theme. Give 'em that, I'm sold.


----------



## Shadowcran

Yep early 90's failed gimmicks coming back..Next it'll be "Big Bully Busick", lol...wait....Big Bully Ryback?


----------



## Perestroika

THANOS said:


> Are there seriously adult males chanting "3MB!"? What in the fuck is this? fpalm


Seems that way. Cheering for 3MB is taking cheering the heels to the extreme! :lol


----------



## -XERO-

KO Bossy said:


> Portuguese Man of War...why you might even say that gimmick was...just incredible.


:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

anyone remember when 3MB were not jobbers???

Me neither


----------



## SP103

rjsbx1 said:


> *Don't hinder Jinder, y'all.*


Don't worry I'm here to take care of dat :HHH


----------



## Lok

Nice!


----------



## Arcade

Zeb is gold on Twitter.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dan the marino said:


> Zeb's already going off on El Matadores over on Twitter. :lol


Zeb is gold :lmao can't wait to see Swagger/Cesaro vs those 2. USA USA


----------



## PunkShoot

sick ending


----------



## Sensesfail

i loved that flying top rope move and the tag out combo from the Usos


----------



## Bryan D.

That was kinda fun.


----------



## Clique

Hotdiggity11 said:


> How many tag teams are there again? lol...


Shield
Usos
PTP
Wyatts
3MB
Real Americans
Tons of Funk
soon El Matadores 

and currently the makeshift team of Henry/Show


----------



## VGooBUG

JBL this is not a great tag division lol


----------



## kanefan08

When is the last time 3mb won a match? lol


----------



## Marrakesh

Bryan D. said:


> I think he's in a match with Miz later one.


For fuck sake. Please tell me your trolling? This show needs to just get to the fucking point already.


----------



## Joel Anthony

That dive tag was pretty neat.


----------



## Fenice

Solid showing.


----------



## TAR

Dem Matadores :lmao


----------



## THANOS

Perestroika said:


> Seems that way. Cheering for 3MB is taking cheering the heels to the extreme! :lol


It really is isn't it :lmao


----------



## FCP

That was pretty decent for a filler match.


----------



## KO Bossy

Really liked that finish with the suicide dive coupled with a flying tag.


----------



## Headliner

Not a Uso fan but I like their theme.

AYYYYYYYEEEE dance to that shit.


----------



## ABrown

Usos keep getting them wins

:kanye


----------



## y2j4lyf

Striketeam said:


> How do you guys sit through these three hour long shows? I mean damn, 90% of it is filler and it couldn't be more boring.


this live chat


----------



## King Gimp

lol


----------



## TripleG

That tag spot was awesome!


----------



## connormurphy13

"RANDY, YOU GOT SOME SPLAININ TO DO!"
:cole3


----------



## HHHbkDX

Striketeam said:


> How do you guys sit through these three hour long shows? I mean damn, 90% of it is filler and it couldn't be more boring.


I just keep up with these discussion threads. Everyone shitting on the garbage parts of Raw makes it worth it.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

Seriously, I don't know how grown adults could think a fucking bullfighting gimmick would be a good idea.

Primo and Epic are probably plotting their escape back to PR as we speak.


----------



## charlesxo

shutupchico said:


> i've never seem him do it before so i didn't know what that was. either way, there was still a slight botch though.


It's a dance with a groggy opponent, it's not suppose to be crisp and clean.


----------



## Sensesfail

the coronation tonight? there's still another segment/match before that?


----------



## Robb Stark

Coronation *still to come*?

FUCK OFF.


----------



## Amber B

Orton needs to come out smoking a blunt with JoJo on one arm and his side piece baby momma on the other.


----------



## TJC93

Randy has some explaining to do? But it was fine when Miz cashed in on him


----------



## SP103

WWE movies are going straight to VHS next. Then Laser Disc. Then BETA and 8 deck.


----------



## Snapdragon

RyanPelley said:


> Do Puerto Ricans fight bulls?


Nope

Spanish people in Spain do, which means all Hispanics do

WWE Logic :faint:


----------



## Emotion Blur

JerseyScottie said:


> apparently they cloned tito santana and formed a tag team


God help us all.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

El Matadors are Primo and Epico, right?


----------



## Loudness

THANOS said:


> It really is isn't it :lmao


How could you not cheer for them, my boy? They have the incredibly sympathic Heath Slater, he has the face of an Angel.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Must not fall asleep. Orton and HHH soon...


----------



## Bryan D.

The tag team division is getting relevant again.

PTP; Usos; Shield; Matadores; TOF; Wyatt Family; Americans and 3MB.


----------



## shutupchico

BLEACH said:


> It's a dance with a groggy opponent, it's not suppose to be crisp and clean.


whatever, i was just trying to save face man... guess i can't do it like the asians.


----------



## Sensesfail

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Real Americans
> 3MB
> Shield
> Usos
> PTP
> Epico/Primo
> 
> am I missing a team? either way if they really focused on it, i could be something again


Tons of Funk and the Wyatt Family


----------



## KuritaDavion

5 hour energy.

Bet you want one right now, don't ya?


----------



## Stad

Oh not Miz vs Dango? fpalm


----------



## TJC93

Here we are, the Fandango/Miz match ffs


----------



## Big Dog

For fuck sake..


----------



## Headliner

If Miz knocks you out then you know you're a geek.:lol


----------



## Daiko

lolnope


----------



## Dark Church

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Nice little match there. Tag division is finally shaping up again
> 
> Real Americans
> 3MB
> Shield
> Usos
> PTP
> Epico/Primo
> 
> am I missing a team? either way if they really focused on it, i could be something again


Tons Of Funk and The Wyatt Family


----------



## VRsick

Miz still wrestles?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

"FAN...DOWN...GO :lol" :cole3


----------



## Cyon

Knew it :lol


----------



## dan the marino

KingLobos said:


> I love that gimmicks are making a comeback!!!!!
> 
> OLAY!!!!


You know what... I do too. I'll take Brodus Clay or Los Matadores gimmicks over Wade Barret's, Axel's, and Kingston's gimmicks any day. Considering their characters and gimmicks are non-existent, anything is an improvement.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh fuck this. I'm watching some Markiplier. I'll come back for Orton and Trips.


----------



## Blueforce7

Cole really just said "fan DOWN go." Wow.


----------



## Bryan D.

Oh man, that piece of shit.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Miz still wrestles?*


----------



## Swa9ga

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEESOMEEEE!


----------



## Eduard Khil

Miz actually did something I applaud :faint:


----------



## Con27

Just what was the point of Miz being host last night? Done absolutely nothing.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Get Orton and Triple H the fuck out there already...

"Fan-Down-Go" LOLOL SO WITTY COLE!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Demolition119

fuck off Miz


----------



## King Gimp

ugh, HURRY UP.


----------



## Domenico

Just give us Orton/HHH/Bryan already.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Gotdammit to hell!!!

Sick of his bitch ass...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I'm getting impatient. JUST SHOW THE CORONATION ALREADY!!!


----------



## Headliner

I can see a lot of blacks buying Miz t-shirt.


----------



## Amber B

RyanPelley said:


> Do Puerto Ricans fight bulls?


Fuck. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Sensesfail

Wade Barrett? i was expecting Fandango to face Miz


----------



## Hypno

YA'LL GOT SWERVED.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So the Miz is getting the main event slot. you have to be kidding me

And yes tech its Orton but this is still the main event wrestling match.


----------



## Robb Stark

Haters wanted?

Go away Miz.


----------



## Fandanceboy

Fandango's going over

edit:

Wait, what?! Barrett? Dafuq?!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Good to see The Miz has finally recovered from his injury.

Wait...


----------



## LigerJ81

hey Barrett


----------



## Stad

Barrett :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Barrett is here what the-?


----------



## Headliner

Barrett's going to job to the fucking Miz:lmao:lmao

Another terrible night for Pyro.


----------



## Snapdragon

"Fan.....Down....GO"

Jesus christ Cole


----------



## Trifektah

Somebody needs to be punished for allowing Miz's face on tv


----------



## TJC93

Wait, why show that video if he's facing Barrett fpalm


----------



## kanefan08

Kick his ass MIZ!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Wade Barrett doesn't get a jobber entrance for a match? What world is this?


----------



## MrKennedy666

oh another wade/miz match.....goody....


----------



## Hotdiggity11

For anyone asking about Wade Barrett, your wishes have been answered. Too bad his theme is still horrendous lol...


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Not even Miz vs. Rapedango, but Miz vs. The Boring Barrage. Yeah.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

A Barrett appearance, as requested. Vinny Mac pulling out all the stops.


----------



## checkcola

They are in complete awe of Wade, that's why they are silent


----------



## THANOS

Just do the damn coronation already. No one wants to see Miz/Barrett.


----------



## J-Coke

God, Save us....from Miz!!!


----------



## Big Dog

OMFG Barrett goes from semi feuding with Bryan to the Miz *bangs head very hard against a wall*


----------



## WrestlinFan

I love the shit Barrett does at the beginning of his entrance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos

lol 

Nice jacket Wade


----------



## Victor Chaos

IT'S BURYING TIME!


----------



## Eduard Khil

The Barrett Barrage of awful themes


----------



## y2j4lyf

Barrett vs Miz. God help us all


----------



## VGooBUG

what kind of fucking music is that??


----------



## mezomi

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Nice little match there. Tag division is finally shaping up again
> 
> Real Americans
> 3MB
> Shield
> Usos
> PTP
> Epico/Primo
> 
> am I missing a team? either way if they really focused on it, i could be something again


Don't forget the Wyatt's and Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel who will probably reform when Kidd recovers from his injury.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Kinda miss Wade's old entrance, it didn't sound so... generic.


----------



## bob311

Barrett push incoming I hope


----------



## Emotion Blur

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Nice little match there. Tag division is finally shaping up again
> 
> Real Americans
> 3MB
> Shield
> Usos
> PTP
> Epico/Primo
> 
> am I missing a team? either way if they really focused on it, i could be something again


Apparently Henry/Show are a team now. Tons of Funk, Hunico/Camacho is probably a stretch, Whatever Kidd/Gabriel are called, don't know if Mysterio/Cara are still a team.


----------



## razzathereaver

I miss Barrett's beard.


----------



## charlesxo

Barrett jobbing to The Miz, why you do this WWE?


----------



## Bryan D.

He isn't jobbing to Miz, is he?


----------



## RetepAdam.

How hard is it to give Wade Barrett a good, memorable entrance song?


----------



## HHHbkDX

Barrett's in the main event guys!!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Everyone not named Punk/Orton/Bryan/Cena/Sheamus (and the others up there) are just in a bottomless pit of just because and I dunno.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

WWE really crammed alot into the 3rd hour, holy shit how is the coronation not here already

thi is too much waiting for a big reveal, sorry to Miz and Barrett but honestly why did they even put the match on at this time? everyone wants to hear what Hunter and Orton have to say


----------



## Ham and Egger

Oh boy this match is gonna be a snoozer.


----------



## ABrown

just sitting here, waiting for DAT CORONATION


----------



## connormurphy13

Guys I think we're all being too tough on this matador's gimmick--

Oh who the hell am I kidding?


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

Anyone else about to go to sleep because of these back to back boring fucking matches?


----------



## Nuski

Barrett theme song is so hilarious


----------



## Eulonzo

Amber B said:


> Orton needs to come out smoking a blunt with JoJo on one arm and his side piece baby momma on the other.


Are they seriously dating, btw, or are you guys just joking?

Weird how she hasn't even been here for that long, yet she's gotten with Gabriel (allegedly, idk, I saw some things of them on Total Divas previews), and now maybe Orton? ffs, she isn't even allowed to drink yet, I don't think. :lmao

Although she's probably gotten some more than half of yall. rton2


----------



## SP103

Takertheman said:


> Wade Barrett doesn't get a jobber entrance for a match? What world is this?


He deserves one-His music, stupid "exploding jacket" and save the queen intro can go fuck itself. #terrible


----------



## Sensesfail

RetepAdam. said:


> How hard is it to give Wade Barrett a good, memorable entrance song?


you mean like "End of Days"?


----------



## Big Dog

If Barrett loses, I just...words escape me.


----------



## PacoAwesome

THANOS said:


> Just do the damn coronation already. No one wants to see Miz/Barrett.


This.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fandango better come out to distract Miz and get Barrett the win


----------



## Robb Stark

THANOS said:


> Just do the damn coronation already. No one wants to see Miz/Barrett.


Exactly. Piss off with this shit. I'd prefer to see the show end early.


----------



## NearFall

Electric razor to interfere and cost Barret the match.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Emotion Blur said:


> Apparently Henry/Show are a team now. Tons of Funk, *Hunico/Camacho* is probably a stretch, Whatever Kidd/Gabriel are called, don't know if Mysterio/Cara are still a team.


Who the fuck


----------



## checkcola

bob311 said:


> Barrett push incoming I hope


They recapped Miz hosting duties. Miz will win, I think.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Miz and Bore-it. Nobody cares.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Omega_VIK said:


> Kinda miss Wade's old entrance, it didn't sound so... generic.


All his themes are generic, brah.


----------



## Eduard Khil

RyanPelley said:


> Do Puerto Ricans fight bulls?


They are too busy fighting with each other :lol


----------



## Mister Hands

Haha, Barrett and Miz. Shoot the ring into the heart of the sun please.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

HHHbkDX said:


> Barrett's in the main event guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


oh shit, this is in fact the main event :|


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## Cyon

Wade Barrett seriously needs to get more mic time.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Headliner said:


> Barrett's going to job to the fucking Miz:lmao:lmao
> 
> Another terrible night for Pyro.


Which weird because he used to be so big on the miz.


----------



## Obese Turtle

They sell faces at O'Reilly?


----------



## Big Dog

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Miz and Bore-it. Nobody cares.


Good boy did you come up with that yourself? :faint:


----------



## connormurphy13

Robb Stark said:


> Exactly. Piss off with this shit. I'd prefer to see the show end early.


DEM ADVERTISEMENTS!
:vince5


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Miz vs Barrett fpalm what is this fuckery










Just get to damn coronation ffs, are they trying to kill the crowds interest with a match that should even be on camera.


----------



## Amber B

y2j4lyf said:


> Who the fuck


:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

JBL: _"I'm just trying to put you over."
_
:ti


----------



## Hypno

Fun fact, both of these jobbers have a pinfall victory over Cena at a PPV. Let that sink in for a second.


----------



## Eulonzo

Barrett needs this theme music again.





It's so good. :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail

just end this match already, i just want to see that coronation


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Two of Pyros favorites are main eventing. He shouldn't be that sad.


----------



## y2j4lyf




----------



## Y2-Jerk

Barretts music isn't that terrible.. I actually enjoy it though End of Days will always be my favorite all of his other music is shit though, except the nexus theme.


----------



## WrestlinFan

SP103 said:


> He deserves one-His music, stupid "exploding jacket" and save the queen intro can go fuck itself. #terrible


"exploding jacket"? What the fuck are you watching.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## J-Coke

This RAW really lacks without a Punk/RVD/Bryan match. And I mean an official match from Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> Haha, Barrett and Miz. Shoot the ring into the heart of the sun please.


The lack of talent in that ring would cause the sun to collapse into a black hole and suck us all in a vortex of death.

Almost as bad as what's happening in there now. Fewer words bring horror as "Wade Barrett rest hold."


----------



## PacoAwesome

Barret chants!


----------



## dan the marino

RyanPelley said:


> Do Puerto Ricans fight bulls?


They're all from the same place, right? :vince4


----------



## charlesxo

Wait this is the Main Event?


----------



## Big Dog

LETS GO BARRETT!


----------



## Happenstan

"Let's go Barrett. Fuck you Mizanin."


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Even.Flow.NYC said:


>


----------



## VRsick

Like this lets go barrett chant.


----------



## Domenico

Let's go Barrett chants.


----------



## Vyer

Fandango will probably cost The Miz the match...


----------



## Headliner

Omega_VIK said:


> Which weird because he used to be so big on the miz.


Mind changes every six months.


----------



## Gunnar II

so who is supposed to be the face


----------



## Amber B

Barrett's sad trunks..ugh. I'm getting "True Life: I'm a Pro Wrestler" flashbacks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Let's Go Barrett chants.

Pyro, unrustle your jimmies.


----------



## ABrown

bob311 said:


> Barrett push incoming I hope


----------



## connormurphy13

For a moment, Wade Barrett looks around with a confused look as the crowd chants "Let's go Barrett"


----------



## Hotdiggity11

WrestlinFan said:


> "exploding jacket"? What the fuck are you watching.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





If his jacket did explode, it would be a huge upgrade...


----------



## Joel Anthony

Nice little flurry here by Miz.


----------



## Dark Church

Hypno said:


> Fun fact, both of these jobbers have a pinfall victory over Cena at a PPV. Let that sink in for a second.


Barrett also has one over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Eulonzo

I heard a "Lets Go Barrett!" chant. :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil

Cue Fandango with the distracting music.....................


----------



## SPCDRI

Miz/Barrett in their best of infinity series.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

What did that fan say about Maryse? :lol


----------



## Happenstan

"This match blows!!!" HAHAHA


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

Random Fan: "THIS MATCH BLOWS!"


----------



## TJC93

Inb4 'OMG the show is gonna run over!!!' Even though it always does


----------



## dan the marino

Omega_VIK said:


> Kinda miss Wade's old entrance, it didn't sound so... generic.


I like this one a lot more than... well, just about any other theme he's had. Good opening and a catchy beat.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Omega_VIK said:


> Which weird because he used to be so big on the miz.


Guy is a fan of the most garbage of talent. He has a knack for it.


----------



## rjsbx1

*The Barrett Jobbage.*


----------



## Arcade

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Nice little match there. Tag division is finally shaping up again
> 
> Real Americans
> 3MB
> Shield
> Usos
> PTP
> Epico/Primo
> 
> am I missing a team? either way if they really focused on it, i could be something again


Show and Henry are probably gonna be a team soon. Erick Rowan and Luke Harper from The Wyatt Family are gonna be in tag matches soon, and there's Tons of Funk.


----------



## Lok

Gj Fandango!


----------



## -XERO-

*Thank you!*


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## Fandanceboy

FINALLY!


----------



## THANOS

abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cyon

FANDANGO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## VGooBUG

This is just.....


----------



## Emotion Blur

I thought that was Matt Hardy for a second, haha.


----------



## Waffelz

Fandango


----------



## PunkShoot

THANK YOU FANDANGO!


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Hotdiggity11

"What's this about?"


I see King has been paying attention...


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## WrestlinFan

Why the fuck is Miz still using the figure four?? That's going to be funny as fuck in a decade or two.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loudness

Went to the kitchen...came back and this match is still going.

Ahhhh, thank fuck.


----------



## Clique

Creepy mofo


----------



## Mister Hands

KuritaDavion said:


> The lack of talent in that ring would cause the sun to collapse into a black hole and suck us all in a vortex of death.
> 
> Almost as bad as what's happening in there now. Fewer words bring horror as "Wade Barrett rest hold."


On the plus side, we've figured out "Who's cunty enough to get a crowd chanting for Barrett instead?"


----------



## KingLobos

Russo was right.

All of you are so bored of this "wrestling" match.

And are waiting for the "entertainment" and "story".

RATINGS BABY


----------



## Omega_VIK

Thank you, Fandango. Did not want to see that awful figure four anymore.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ugh. At least the coronation is like 5 minutes away now


----------



## Chrome

Well, at least Barrett didn't tap.


----------



## Daiko

Saved by Fandango.. That's something you put on your resume.


----------



## Domenico

Looks like Fandango saved Pyro from getting a stroke. :lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Fandango being useful! :fandango


----------



## kanefan08

Fandango sucks.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

oh my gawd totally unexpected!


----------



## charlesxo

At least Barrett didn't tap.


----------



## Eulonzo

Dat crowd.


----------



## Amber B

LAWLER DID YOU NOT JUST WATCH THE REPLAY BEFORE THIS MATCH?!
That's what it was about. 


I can't. :lmao


----------



## Hypno

SAVE_US.D4NG


----------



## Bryan D.

Thank you very much, Fandango.


----------



## rjsbx1

*"What's this about?" :lawler

Lawler, were you even paying attention to the recap before the match?*


----------



## Snapdragon

About that Barrett push


----------



## ABrown

coronation please










DB BACK!


----------



## Stad

Here we go, what we all been waiting for :mark:


----------



## THANOS

At least Barrett didn't job, but he might as well have lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX

LET THE CORONATION BEGIN, BITCHES!!!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK HERE WE GO!!!!111!!1! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fandanceboy

Yeah, Fandangoing is not dying down


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:bryan is back!


----------



## Bullydully

Wasn't Christian suppose to be on the show tonight?


----------



## RustyPro

Emotion Blur said:


> I thought that was Matt Hardy for a second, haha.


Glad I wasn't the only one lol.


----------



## Con27

Bryan is in the building


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

He's back! :bryan


----------



## Davion McCool

Steph is still so fucking hot. That is all.


----------



## Swa9ga

Nice leg drop. Bryans back :yes


----------



## y2j4lyf

The Beard is back!


----------



## SP103

Apparently security sucks in Anaheim. CM Punk is getting gang raped in the shower by the fat guy in the 2nd row and Ryback at this very moment.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Pyro must be happy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Not usually that dude but Stephanie is looking riiiiiight, brah.


----------



## Robb Stark

ABOUT DAMN FUCKING TIME.

I really hope this was worth the wait. I'm staying up through a grim headache for this.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Mr. McMahon...so Steph does wear the pants :vince :HHH2


----------



## charlesxo

Time for Bryan to fuck shit up.


----------



## cindel25

Aww and I was expecting Tyler Breeze!


----------



## rjsbx1

*Jerry Lawler would be the worst overly concerned dad ever:

"WHERE ARE YOU GOING?"
"WHO'S THAT?"
"WHAT HAPPENED?" 

:lawler*


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Bullydully said:


> Wasn't Christian suppose to be on the show tonight?


He was on superstars


----------



## TJC93

'look where she's going!!!' :lawler

Probably to see her Dad but yeah, nevermind


----------



## bjnelson19705

When Fandango vs. Miz happens, I'm definately not cheering for Miz.


----------



## Luchini

I just noticed how they have offices for the Mcmahons at every arena they come to. :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

What fucking shit security they must have.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: CORONATION rton2


----------



## Sensesfail

i'm happy that i got to see Fandango in the ring to end that terrible match


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin




----------



## Demolition119

Why did they tell us that of course we knew he was in the building but they did not have to tell us


----------



## connormurphy13

You know what segment would be hilarious? A Fandango/Ryback one


----------



## THANOS

Please have Bryan drive down some kind of truck, attitude era style :mark:, and squirt tofu out of a hose at HHH and Orton :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

Finally the damn coronation. Oh man, this is gonna be great.

:HHH2 rton2


----------



## dan the marino

KingLobos said:


> Russo was right.
> 
> All of you are so bored of this "wrestling" match.
> 
> And are waiting for the "entertainment" and "story".
> 
> RATINGS BABY


If Wade Barrett vs Miz is wrestling, I want nothing to do with the word.


----------



## Big Dog

What are they thinking with Barrett, he gets used four times by Vince to beat on Bryan, and now he's back to fucking about with Fantango and the jiz.


----------



## Clique

KingLobos said:


> All of you are so bored of this "wrestling" match.
> 
> And are waiting for the "entertainment" and "story".
> 
> RATINGS BABY


We want to be sports-entertained. :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I'm most looking forward to the Orton/Triple H heat the crowd is going to give when their music plays


----------



## y2j4lyf

bjnelson19705 said:


> When Fandango vs. Miz happens, I'm definately not cheering for Miz.


I'll be cheering for my refrigerator


----------



## Stad

wrestle_champion said:


> I just noticed how they have offices for the Mcmahons at every arena they come to. :lol


They just put a sign on the door to a room.


----------



## Sensesfail

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> He was on superstars


it's a damn shame, first facing off in a World title match at Summerslam, then the next time, competing on Superstars


----------



## Buckley

If Daniel Bryan doesnt drive a V8 truck through the stage and spray V8 juice with a fire hose at the McMahons/HHH/Maddox/Orton while shouting YES! at the top of his lungs, I'll be so disappointed.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Was hoping that wouldn't be the last of Bryan tonight.


----------



## Dark Church

A Daniel Bryan beatdown will probably end this show. Orton, Triple H and maybe even The Shield.


----------



## Cyon

rjsbx1 said:


> *Jerry Lawler would be the worst overly concerned dad ever:
> 
> "WHERE ARE YOU GOING?"
> "WHO'S THAT?"
> "WHAT HAPPENED?"
> 
> :lawler*


Jerry is starting to go senile.


----------



## KingCosmos

evolution is a mystery? Or corporate champ?


----------



## Arya Dark

*I hope Bryan busts in in a milk truck.*


----------



## LigerJ81

Hurry up


----------



## Robb Stark

Finally.


----------



## AnalBleeding

CORPORATION TIME!!!


----------



## Headliner

How the fuck do you cut in this segment?


----------



## Duberry

The VEGANVAN has entered the building :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY SHIT BALLS HERE WE GO!!!!111!!1! :mark: :mark:

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Awwwwww shit here we fucking go


----------



## Fandanceboy

Holy shit, how did they cram so many segments between the commercials?


----------



## PGSucks

HHH with the jobber entrance! Burying himself! :HHH :HHH2


----------



## VRsick

JOBBER ENTRANCES!!!


----------



## Luchini

It's about to be BuryMania out there.


----------



## rjsbx1

*LOL the fuck is RVD looking at? It's 4:20 somewhere.*


----------



## kokepepsi

oh shit what is this


----------



## charlesxo

Buckley said:


> If Daniel Bryan doesnt drive a V8 truck through the stage and spray V8 juice with a fire hose at the McMahons/HHH/Maddox/Orton while shouting YES! at the top of his lungs, I'll be so disappointed.


This + Running Knees to the faces of everyone.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its offical the shield are the corp lackeys


----------



## Stad

SHIELD!! FUCK YA!


----------



## Stone Hot

WTF??? How fuckin dare they give HHH a jobber entrance


----------



## Lydeck

Oh jesus this is awesome.


----------



## Hypno

CORPORATE SHIELD, I FUCKING MARKED.


----------



## Amber B

Oh snap.


----------



## Bryan D.

HOLY SHIT. THE SHIELD IS THERE.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Bryan is under the ring. Watch.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Only 10 seconds in and this is so fucking legit


----------



## Mainboy

Shield with HHH :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

hot damn that's alot of security


----------



## WrestlinFan

Did I fucking miss something?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

THE SHIELD BEING SECURITY :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Jobber entrance for HHH and Mr. McMahon :lol


----------



## checkcola

Excellent, Shield providing the muscle


----------



## Evilerk

it's all about Trips ..right..that up and comer


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Corp is HERE!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Bryan busts in in a milk truck.*


Soy milk :bryan


----------



## cindel25

Omg The Shield!


----------



## Cyon

Shield lackeys


----------



## chargebeam

THREE GODDAMN HOURS AND WE CUT THE ENTRANCES.


----------



## PunkShoot

OH SHIT SHIELD WITH THE MCMAHANS!


----------



## Robb Stark

What the fuck, they gave HHH a semi-jobber entrance.

THEY GAVE VINCE A JOBBER ENTRANCE?!

THEY GAVE THE ENTIRE ROSTER A JOBBER ENTRANCE????


----------



## AnalBleeding

SHIELD IS NOW PART OF THE CORPORATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

I JUST MARKED AT THE SHIELD BEING OUT THERE FOR THEM. :mark: THAT'S MA BOYS!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Shield stooging for The McMahons! :angle


----------



## -XERO-

This is great already.


----------



## Swa9ga

Lets not fuck this up WWE


----------



## Choke2Death

IT'S TIME FOR THE MAIN EVENT!!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

THE CORPORATION IS BACK. :mark:


----------



## Con27

Shield part of it :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Bryan busts in in a milk truck.*


or V8 truck


----------



## VRsick

I love you pop


----------



## Eduard Khil

Vince, the ultimate heel


----------



## Waffelz

Full on corporate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

HEEL MCMAHONS


----------



## FCP

McMahon Lovefest


----------



## Lok

Look at this :lol


----------



## LilOlMe

HHH is gonna turn on Vince, I think.

WTF is Vince wearing?!

I LOVE The Shield's involvement.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I've puked that color that McMahon's wearing now.


----------



## PGSucks

Fucking adorable.


----------



## TJC93

Legend killer theme please


----------



## rjsbx1




----------



## Bryan D.

THAT FUCKING CORPORATION.

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:vince5

:HHH2


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

"YOU SAW THE LIGHT!!" :lmao


----------



## cindel25

I'm hoping Austin is there with DB. Beer and Milk please.


----------



## NoyK

Been waiting all night for this segment :mark:


----------



## J-Coke

Triple H should have came out to "My Time" or "King of Kings". HHH must love to be a heel


----------



## Dubbletrousers

No king of kings?


----------



## Mister Hands

Usos out! Usos out! No guys, that was Darren Young.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Idiots. He already sold himself off.


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

A "You sold out!" chant directed at Triple H. Go on and marinate on that for a minute.


----------



## King Gimp

EPIC.....


----------



## Swa9ga

You sold out! You sold out! You sold out! You sold out!


----------



## AnalBleeding

flashbacks of the Corporation , Ministry of Darkness and the Corporate Ministry are running through my mind right now

Corporation baby!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Everyone says The Shield is boring and stale. They up front and now everyone loves them again.


----------



## HHHbkDX

HEEL TRIPLE H :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Choke2Death

Heel Trips is already awesome.


----------



## Evilerk

I love you pop..I did good right..I am burring the roster..again


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## Bubba Chuck

DAT HEAT!!! HEEL HHH=GOAT


----------



## Ray

This is a segment right out of the ATTITUDE ERA :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

he did it for the rock


----------



## connormurphy13

"I DID IT FOR THE ROCK"
:HHH2


----------



## FCP

Lulz Triple H could have totally buried the fat dude again.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

And he did it for the rock


----------



## ABrown

:lol this fool Teddy Long clapping


----------



## Amber B

Steph never knew how to match her shoes with her outfit. This bitch has all of this money and resources and she still wears busted shoes.


----------



## SP103

Green Jacket, Blue Tie, pink Shirt, blue pants, Tan shoes. 

Holy shit. It looks like a bag of Skittles got tossed in blender then eaten by your dog who threw it up.


----------



## TJC93

Teddy randomly clapping


----------



## cindel25

Until Randy get his third strike with weed....


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Teddy Long clapping. Amazing.


----------



## checkcola

Teddy Long clapping lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality

WTF Teddy? rofl.


----------



## LigerJ81

But did you do it for The Rock Triple H?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Triple H is the new Rikishi.


----------



## Pojko

I did it for The Rock.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Long is clapping?!


----------



## Joel Anthony

I DID IT..... FOR THE VINCE


----------



## Osize10

Did he do it for The Rock?


----------



## Domenico

He did it for The Rock. :rock


----------



## Cyon

"I did it for the Rock"

I'm waiting for that line.


----------



## J-Coke

Did he do it for The Rock though???


----------



## Sensesfail

Teddy Long was clapping, is he officially a heel now?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dat heat....


----------



## Schultz

I did it for The Rock


----------



## Billy Kidman

TNAwesomeness said:


> And he did it for the rock


Damn.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Nice promo by HHH


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I expected him to say I did it for The Rock


----------



## TripleG

The Shield acting as security??? Awesome! 

Are they going to "Stone Cold" Steve Austin the hell out of Bryan now?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Triple H did it for all of us.
Jesus died for all of us.

Triple H :clap fpalm


----------



## Swa9ga

"I did it for The Rock"


----------



## Joseph92

Why is the whole Raw roster on the stage?


----------



## Eulonzo

My boys are security tonight. :mark:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

I did this most of all because I'm just lonely guys
there i said it

pay attention to me


----------



## Prayer Police

HHH did it for the Rock


----------



## Paul12907




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bigger picture mention! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Davion McCool

So fucking droning and boring.


----------



## Arcade

Yoshi Tatsu!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Orton to come out in a suit with his wrestling underwear on...


----------



## y2j4lyf

Triple H playing a different type of heel. I like it.


----------



## Loudness

That's all fine and dandy that he did it for all these fellas but....































































did he do it for The Rock?


----------



## Headliner

Very good little technician.:lol 

H at his finest.


----------



## WrestlinFan

"It was me Bryan, it was me all along.".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

technically speaking he said he did it for everyone which also means he did it for the rock technically.


----------



## kakashi101

No Hunter, I don't want this see this WWE in my future


----------



## Deadpoolite

Koi booker t gave Teddy the stink eye for clapping.


----------



## ABrown

The McMahon-Helmsley's troll game is off the charts tonight :ti


----------



## charlesxo

TripleG said:


> The Shield acting as security??? Awesome!
> 
> Are they going to "Stone Cold" Steve Austin the hell out of Bryan now?


Daniel "Goat Face" Bryan?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Davion McCool said:


> So fucking droning and boring.


Get out of here with that shit, this is awesome.


----------



## Swa9ga

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre

If HHH really wants heat, he should said I buried Daniel Bryan
He would troll all of the IWC


----------



## PunkShoot

*This is the MONSTER angle people have been waiting for.*


----------



## THANOS

Vince is like HOLY SHIT do they ever love that kid! :vince3


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

What a shit storyline.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:clap :clap


----------



## Bryan D.

He did it for The Rock.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

As they say, Vince does like them big.


----------



## FCP

Bring out Orton!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

I am loving Triple H's speech right now.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Bryan just didn't know how to...play the game.*


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103

Major League Baseball-Ban the Steroid users.
WWE-Push Steroid users all the way to the top. 

Be A Star!


----------



## AnalBleeding

this is attitude era stuff right here


----------



## Amber B

Wait..so the entire roster is stopping themselves from fighting 3 guys?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Y2-Jerk said:


> technically speaking he said he did it for everyone which also means he did it for the rock technically.


:genius


----------



## Osize10

This is epic shit


----------



## un_pretti_er

"IT WAS ME AUSTIN" :vince


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

GOAT HEEL.


----------



## TJC93

Love a bit of heel HHH


----------



## checkcola

You Deserve A Plus... great heel line


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Corporation is officially back


----------



## kakashi101

The irony in this promo...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is great television.


----------



## JBLoser

TripleG said:


> I am loving Triple H's speech right now.


Me too. This is fucking great.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

TRIPS THE ULTIMATE HEEL


----------



## Sensesfail

a mic issue :lmao


----------



## Lok

ufo sounds on the mic? :lol


----------



## Mister Hands

"You deserve HHH+! HHH is rad and awesome. HHHHHHHH."


----------



## Daiko

The fuck was that noise? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

What was that?


----------



## King Gimp

WHAT WAS THAT NOISE?


----------



## Domenico

Since when has Randy Orton been A+? He's been horrible for years, let him prove himself first.


----------



## J-Coke

Just go full blown heel already, Hunter!!!


----------



## Cyon

AN ALIEN IS COMING!


----------



## AnalBleeding

triple h = GOAT heel


----------



## Eulonzo

It was Bryan fucking with the mic audio. :bryan


----------



## Stad

Orton better be in a suit.


----------



## ABrown

"What about my personal problems?"

TRIPS DA GOD :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Teddy Long is about that dolla dolla dolla. Damn right he's going to clap.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Shoulda gave us A Double. Now there's a swerve.


----------



## Emotion Blur

HHH, even as a full-on corporate guy is still the GOAT heel.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

People who said Hunter was never turning heel. This is refreshing to see.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

rjsbx1 said:


> *Bryan just didn't know how to...play the game.*


:lol


----------



## Snothlisberger

Lol Orton is an after thought in this feud. It's a "coronation" for orton and his name hasn't even been mentioned. He's filler.


----------



## checkcola

All heels are self-centered at the end of the day


----------



## gaz0301

"Let's put this on me for a second."

Not like you Hunter!


----------



## WrestlinFan

You know what the best part of this is?


















It makes sense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI

15 years of blood sweat and tears=exactly what they said about Mick Foley.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Mister Hands said:


> "You deserve HHH+! HHH is rad and awesome. HHHHHHHH."


That gif you have there is cute! But what Triple H is saying sucks!


----------



## O Fenômeno

"omg....SHIELD has no direction...."

:StephenA

Shadddddup.


----------



## TJC93

BURIED MY PERSONAL FEELINGS


----------



## VRsick

HHH burries HHH


----------



## ColtofPersonality

:buried those personal feelings!


----------



## Lydeck

BURIED BURIED BURIED BURIED!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

TRIPLE H BURIED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OMG THEY MENTION ORTON/HHH FEUD :mark: 

HHH BURYING :lmao


----------



## THANOS

"I BURIED IT ALL!" :LMAO :LMAO


----------



## birthday_massacre

I buried my personal feelings to bury Daniel Bryan

He is using buried to troll LOL I love it


----------



## Mister Hands

"Let's look at the guy I did it with" - HHH, 2013.

Sorry.


----------



## Choke2Death

BURIED :buried


----------



## Amber B

Berried....speaking of berried.

He's so using that word on purpose. :lmao


----------



## xdryza

Personal feeling aren't the only things you bury, Hunter.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Heel HHH will always have a special place in my heart.*


----------



## Xevoz

HHH buried his feeling :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

:berried

Not even Triple H is safe from Triple H.


----------



## Rvp20

HHH even burries his feelings


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

this storyline is clearly too complex for the crowd


----------



## JBLoser

Hunter is never afraid to bury something.

:lmao


----------



## Domenico

Triple H is burying all of it. :shovel


----------



## Daiko

Burying feelings now :lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

Triple H even BURIES his own personal feelings. :lmao


----------



## SP103

He BURIED IT. 

BURIED IT. BURIED IT. BURIED IT.


----------



## Cyon

Triple H's emotions :buried


----------



## King Gimp

BURIED!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Triple burried everyone for us! :mark:


----------



## PGSucks

HE'S SAYING HE BURIED IT :HHH3 :yes


----------



## Osize10




----------



## KO Bossy

BURIED MY PERSONAL FEELINGS :lol

This segment is gold.


----------



## Swa9ga

Time to play the GAME, GOAT HEEL


----------



## RenegadexParagon

HE BURRIED ALL THAT


----------



## Trifektah

He has literally been saying the same shit for the past five minutes


----------



## Ham and Egger

THE BURIAL!


----------



## Davion McCool

Scratch that, HHH is finally playing the heel he's always been in the eyes of the smarks. This is pretty damn good. He still rambles on way too much though.


----------



## LigerJ81

Zack Ryder was your personal problem?:HHH2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

All this talk of burying...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio

He's using the word "buried" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chrome

He :buried his personal feelings. :HHH2 :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil

:buried his personal feelings :HHH2


----------



## Big Dog

OH SHIT ALIENS! Don't worry HHH will deal with them :buried


----------



## razzathereaver

All of it = :buried


----------



## MrKennedy666

well you must admit. Hunter does like to bury things


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Triple H talking about egos. :lmao


----------



## Loudness

Triple H: " I buried all of it"

Ye damn right ye did.


----------



## Eulonzo

You wanna talk about egos.. :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Ok HHH is just trolling now


----------



## AnalBleeding

LMFAO @ triple H "I check my ego at the door.. this is not about me!"

this is gold


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hunter checking his ego? I laugh


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Oh god, the irony in this is too delicious


----------



## KuritaDavion

"Check you Ego at the door."

Maybe the best line HHH has ever said.


----------



## JohnnyC55

HHH has to be saying bury on purpose lol


----------



## SPCDRI

Christ, he even buries his personal feelings. HIDE THE SHOVEL

"This is not about you. You need to check your ego at the door."

:HHH2

Do ya?

:


----------



## Brye

Checking his ego at the door. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

He said buried!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Damnit waiting 3 hours for a HHH speaking class.


----------



## Bryan D.

This angle is working so well. How over is Bryan.


----------



## Paul12907

Those personal feelings bro


----------



## theArtist

'Lets look at the guy I did it with, you think I liked doing it with him...'

Darren Young? :HHH2


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Peapod

Triple H the masterclass troll.


----------



## Con27

Hahaha yeah sure you leave your ego at the door Hunter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DANIEL BRYAN MASSIVELY OVER.


----------



## Emotion Blur

They have 8 minutes to get Orton and Bryan out there.


----------



## Osize10

HHH is burying everything....everything must be buried


----------



## birthday_massacre

HHH is slowly making Daniel Bryan the biggest underdog in WWE history


----------



## PunkShoot

This is amazing


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## Evilerk

Trips he got the buried right


----------



## cavs25

Evolution mention!!!


----------



## Swa9ga

:bury :bury :bury


----------



## Billy Kidman

Where was this two years ago when Punk was feuding with Triple H?


----------



## Shaddw

Triple H is feeling what he feels. can you feel it?


----------



## Amber B

O Fenômeno said:


> "omg....SHIELD has no direction...."
> 
> :StephenA
> 
> Shadddddup.



You've been saying this for 3 hours. 

Right now, the Shield _are_ goons because they are directionless.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Going on a bit now.


----------



## Deptford

Triple H is a natural Heel


----------



## RetepAdam.

I like that Triple H really brought it full circle with the coal/diamond thing from Evolution.


----------



## King Gimp

ORTON!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

HHH is still one of the best heels of all time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

"Coal turned into diamond" Didn't he say that in an Evolution promo.


----------



## Joseph92

HHH made Orton seem like a rookie winning the belt for the first time.


----------



## Happenstan

Vince is like, "How is Bryan this popular?"

And no reaction for Orton. WTF?


----------



## Rated-HBK

That reference to the Evolution promo from 2003. YES


----------



## TJC93

He needs to get the women in the crowd against him


----------



## rjsbx1

*LOL TEDDY'S STILL CLAPPING.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

NO SUIT AND TIE?!! WTF ORTON!!!

But still :mark:


----------



## J-Coke

LMAO at Teddy clapping to Orton as well. And what is stopping some of those guys from attacking him.


----------



## O Fenômeno

No reaction for Orton..

:mark:

Fuck you Randy..!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

DAT DIAMOND


----------



## TripleG

LOL at Mark Henry shaking his head.


----------



## Prayer Police

lols, Teddy Long is a good sport


----------



## Headliner

THE VIPER. Viper > Apex Predator. 

THE Diamond line reminded me of when Triple H called Orton the next diamond in the Evolution debut promo.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Teddy clapping HOLLA


----------



## VRsick

Think darren young just checked out ortons ass


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Someone loan Randy Orton a suit and tie or something. Good grief.


----------



## Bryan D.

What is wrong with Teddy Long?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Orton the future :aries2 Who won his first World title in 2004


----------



## Clique

HHH referencing an Evolution promo he did 10 years ago about Orton being a diamond in the ruff. 


edit - yep Headliner


----------



## LilOlMe

No suit? No Evolution theme? FAIL, WWE!


----------



## Buckley

Fucking Teddy clapping for Orton :lol


----------



## Snapdragon

Teddy Long clapping


----------



## checkcola

Mark Henry with that look of disgust


----------



## Kazzenn

This angke is working


----------



## MrKennedy666

Teddy Long applauding hahaha


----------



## magusnova

Evolution reference!!!


----------



## ecabney

Crickets for Orton :jordan


----------



## Ham and Egger

Randy Orton is the future event though he's been champion 10 times already!

Booker: "You still owe me a favor!"


----------



## THANOS

GREAT JOB HHH! This man is helping Bryan get even more over! I love it :mark:


----------



## Perestroika

Orton getting no-sold by the majority of the roster on the ramp :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1

Teddy is only one clapping


----------



## Lok

Oh its randy and his weird beard :lol


----------



## SP103

Here comes Orton. Strike 1, Strike 2... One more wrong decision at the GNC store and your ass is gone...


----------



## cindel25

Teddy's clapping and no pops for Orton? Not even boos?


----------



## AnalBleeding

The Corporation!!!!!!!!!!!

Vince, HHH, Stephanie, Maddox, The Shield, Orton

who else??


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose giving him a death glare.


----------



## kakashi101

Vince: Hello man who punted me in the skull and RKO'd my daughter


----------



## Schultz

No suit for Randy then?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Nearly no reaction for Randy Orton.


----------



## Swa9ga

Still the Viper, still hearing Voices. rton


----------



## birthday_massacre

Too bad he has no suit

This is the biggest troll ever on the IWC and its beloved hero Daniel Bryan Ha ha ha
The WWE have outdone themselves, and they finally turned Orton heel


----------



## Londrick

Dat Del Rio heat for Orton.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

RetepAdam. said:


> I like that Triple H really brought it full circle with the coal/diamond thing from Evolution.


Thought I was the only one that caught that bit from Evolution.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wow, isn't this fucking weird?


----------



## ABrown

:lmao :lmao :lmao Steph


----------



## FCP

Orton not even coming out in a suit. 

Teddy Long is very pleased with this coronation also.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Orton banging Steph


----------



## PGSucks

Randy and Steph with the hug of justice! rton2


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dat heat!


----------



## charlesxo

ecabney said:


> Crickets for Orton :jordan


At least he didn't get a pop.


----------



## RyanPelley

What if Orton started freestyle rapping?


----------



## DerpCena

That Hollywood Hogan beard


----------



## J-Coke

Crowd no sold Orton's entrance.


----------



## Sensesfail

hey Orton, RKO Steph then kiss her while she's lying down again :lmao


----------



## King Gimp

HEEL HUG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

That smirk! rton2


----------



## Prayer Police

Vince's face after the Orton/Stephanie hug


----------



## Ogwani

Triple H's personal feelings :buried

Daniel Bryan's going to run in and bang Stephanie in-front of Vince


----------



## WrestlinFan

These commentators are so fucking shit. They absolutely FAIL at enhancing a feud 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Stephanie is having an affair with Randy!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

:lmao Stephanie hugging Orton


----------



## Eduard Khil

VRsick said:


> Think darren young just checked out ortons ass


:datass
:troll


----------



## Dirk504

Did HHH really say someone else has a bigger ego???


----------



## Waffelz

Vince's face when they hugged


----------



## O Fenômeno

Why does this have to end?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Stephanie and Orton hugging :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger

Lol time for uncharsmatic and monotone to take the mic.


----------



## VRsick

orton needs to dye his beard or shave it


----------



## Demolition119

Randy not booed enough they didn't bury DB enough GET THE SHOVEL


----------



## hbgoo1975

Great. What we need is an invisible false god to oppose the McMahon's and cause earthquakes.


----------



## Shaddw

My name is... Randy Orton rton


----------



## Cyon

Orton sounds high as hell for some reason.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Orton slow promo, oh god.


----------



## RKO696

DAT HUG!!


----------



## CM BORK

SHUT UP RANDY YOU CANT FUCKING TALK.


----------



## Domenico

We ALL saw it coming, Randy.


----------



## Eulonzo

My mom saying "Everybody saw it coming".

:lmao And she's a casual fan.


----------



## Big Dog

Problem is we did see it coming, it was the most logical and predictable outcome.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

orton is so fucking boring.


----------



## nikola123

grumpy cat sing :lmao


----------



## Ray

I see heel Orton is still mono-tone on the mic.


----------



## dan the marino

Teddy Long looks like he's ready to play the lackey role.


----------



## xdryza

Orton putting me to sleep already.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Except everyone saw it coming.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

This Orton promo is better than anything he did as a face.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Swa9ga said:


> Still the Viper, still hearing Voices. rton


Let's hope they remember his lines.


----------



## Osize10

LOL at some of the women who still cannot control their vaginas


----------



## Ham and Egger

Steph and Orton hug? DA FUQ~!


----------



## Amber B

10 time champion...that's just wrong.


----------



## Trifektah

An Orton promo is the last thing we need after a classic rambling HHH promo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I'm standing up :clap


----------



## hbgoo1975

See how stupid enough you guys will be cheering Orton and the Game against Cena come Wrestlemania 30!


----------



## Evilerk

We all saw it comming..


----------



## Bryan D.

This is so awesome :lol


----------



## Duberry

love love LOVE how Steph was hesitant, dat progressive storytelling.


----------



## AnalBleeding

my god this segment is absolutely straight up out of the attitude era


----------



## Eduard Khil

Think about it, Orton has more WWE title reigns than Hogan, Austin, Bret and Undertaker. :/


----------



## Sensesfail

this Orton :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Billy Kidman said:


> Where was this two years ago when Punk was feuding with Triple H?


WWE doesn't give a fuck about Punk is where this was.



> Think about it, Orton has more WWE title reigns than Hogan, Austin, Bret and Undertaker. :/


Maybe that's because Hogan held the title for four years.


----------



## Cyon

Randy trying to heel up the crowd :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er

Be a star Randy :cena2


----------



## THANOS

There's some idiot fans actually clapping fpalm.


----------



## Luchini

I'm guessing Steph turns on them?


----------



## Mikestarko

I fucking love Orton and Triple H all over again. This amazing.


----------



## Eulonzo

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## NearFall

This is great.


----------



## PunkShoot

Dbry is already a superstar, Hard to belive he was a midcarder tag team guy a few months ago


----------



## Headliner

wrestle_champion said:


> I'm guessing Steph turns on them?


Nah. Vince will turn months down the line.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

WrestlinFan said:


> These commentators are so fucking shit. They absolutely FAIL at enhancing a feud
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yup
they've been so bad for so long we've just accepted it and forgotten how good it's supposed to be


----------



## Joel Anthony

LITTLE career


----------



## Bryan D.

This is Corporation vs Austina all over again

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn that was a shitty promo from Orton....


----------



## DFUSCMAN

The ultimate underdog vs. The Mcmahons

SO EPIC


----------



## kakashi101

lol shield guys


----------



## Swa9ga

Sick promo thus far


----------



## Big Dog

Did he just call Reigns, stranges?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Shield should fuck him up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FCP

"Shield guys could you please move?"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

shield guys LOL


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I hope he is under the ring.


----------



## TJC93

But what if everyone touches Daniel Bryan


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Randy is finally sounding like Randy Fucking Orton, which is a relief after years of directionless wandering through the proverbial wilderness.


----------



## AnalBleeding

"Shield guys, move there"

:HHH2


----------



## MrKennedy666

shield guys rofl


----------



## KnowYourRole

Didn't Orton feud with all the McMahon's this makes no sense for him to be a Corporate champ.


----------



## Demolition119

from the crowd i bet


----------



## Osize10

This is fucking awesome


----------



## PunkShoot

LMFAO HHH


----------



## dan the marino

Eduard Khil said:


> Think about it, Orton has more WWE title reigns than Hogan, Austin, Bret and Undertaker. :/


Yup. It's a travesty how much the title gets passed around these days. Talent or not Cena, Orton, and Edge all have more than they should.


----------



## Waffelz

Kick some ass, son.


----------



## Lok

Trolling :lol


----------



## THANOS

Are they doing NO chants? WTF is this?


----------



## Eulonzo

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Cyon

:lol


----------



## checkcola

Triple H is such a great heel


----------



## RyanPelley

Bryan gonna come out with a chainsaw and murder them LMFAOOOOOOOO


----------



## King Gimp

Triple H is awesome.


----------



## Amber B

"Shield guys"


----------



## Phetikus

Trips is on maximum level troll, I approve.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

HHH TROLLING SO HARD RIGHT NOW

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

NO HEAT


----------



## Luchini

Waffelz said:


> Vince's face when they hugged


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975

Orton is Triple H's biggest......!!


----------



## Sensesfail

that Shield attack came out of nowhere


----------



## un_pretti_er

HHH burying the shield's name


----------



## SPCDRI

Orton cuts a real mean promo, can't take that away from him.

:side:


----------



## Swa9ga

Ride Of The Valkyries


----------



## cindel25

Damn no milk truck? Booooo


----------



## MrKennedy666

god, how i've missed heel HHH


----------



## birthday_massacre

so all the wrestlers are on stage and no one is helping DB not even big show and henry


----------



## Big Dog

Ok faces do your job and fucking help him.


----------



## Con27

Destroying The Shield on his own :yes


----------



## Snapdragon

Nobody helping Bryan at all


----------



## Amber B

....They can't fight off DB. I don't know anymore.


----------



## King Gimp

YES!


----------



## THANOS

Bryan better come out of this looking great..


----------



## kakashi101

LAWL Bryan buries the Shield


----------



## TJC93

Why didn't Dbry turn fr that spear


----------



## O Fenômeno

"Shield has no direction"

:StephenA


----------



## PunkShoot

omg reigns


----------



## Osize10

fuck yes Bryan


----------



## Joseph92

So no one is going to help Bryan?


----------



## Striketeam

The crowd is killing this. Fuck them.


----------



## Headliner

I seen that spear coming a mile away.


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## chargebeam

I'm pissed off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh, fuck Reigns.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Really not liking The Shield at this moment.


----------



## RKO696

The shield got berried


----------



## sickofcena

this seems like a smack down vs raw storyline


----------



## SPCDRI

Why are all the faces just out there watching and doing nothing? Shouldn't Kane or somebody help?


----------



## Sensesfail

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah

Roman Reigns, all he can do is spear lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The corporate family grade A assholes


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

This is brilliant


----------



## Shaddw

Where is John Cena???? Why isn't he helping???


----------



## THANOS

Fuck this crowd for not making this moment better..


----------



## AnalBleeding

the corporation!!!


----------



## Daiko

Don't attack him. But feel free to attack him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That spear OUTTA NOWHERE.


----------



## Headliner

Pedigree or RKO incoming.


----------



## PunkShoot

LOL HHHH HGAHAHAHA


----------



## hbgoo1975

The WWE fans have nothing!!!


----------



## rjsbx1

Y2-Jerk said:


> The corporate family grade A assholes


*Grade A+ assholes. Don't settle for A.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Shield being Triple H's lackeys makes them look weak in a way.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

In before pedigree...


----------



## VRsick

lol hhh is such a condescending asshole hahah


----------



## Swa9ga

:yes :yes fight for it Bryan


----------



## -XERO-

LOVE THIS!


----------



## Osize10

Jesus...this is fucking disgusting...hell I'm glued


----------



## Amber B

HHH is such a degrading bastard :lmao


----------



## Cyon

Count how many times Triple H said "come on"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Bryan is selling this like a champ.


----------



## FCP

Trifektah said:


> Roman Reigns, all he can do is spear lol


Yet, it is the only move that has gotten the Shield a win tonight.


----------



## theArtist

Heel Hunter really is the best heel of all time. Simply brilliant.


----------



## King Gimp

Triple H is an asshole. :lmao


----------



## NearFall

HHH is such a condescending prick, he is gold as a heel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

rton2 OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Sensesfail

and the Viper strikes


----------



## ABrown

Trips talking to him like a dog :lmao

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## SP103

Nobody interferes. Nobody stops the shield. the ENTIRE FUCKING LOCKER ROOM IS ON THE RAMP. The Shield has literally fought with everyone up there. Nobody interferes. 

I just can't swallow the "FuckitForgotItAll" pills anymore.


----------



## TJC93

LMFAO, HHH is the biggest arsehole :lmao I now remember why he was always a HATED heel


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Triple H Grade A heel


----------



## Clique

Triple H you condescending bastard :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

Bryan vs. Triple H in a Buried Alive Match at HIAC.


----------



## O Fenômeno

DAT TROLL


----------



## Kazzenn

Fantastic.


----------



## AnalBleeding




----------



## Stad

AMAZING!


----------



## Lok

outta no where!


----------



## Bryan D.

THAT FUCKING CORPORATION!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Con27

Patronizing Trips :lol


----------



## Daiko

'mere puppy. Who's a good Bryan? You are!


----------



## PunkShoot

WHAT they could have done so much better


----------



## Demolition119

He really is the Nick Foley of this generation


----------



## rjsbx1

*RKO outta nowhere! :cole3*


----------



## Schrute_Farms

this is a black day for wwe


----------



## TheW

That was so shit


----------



## bjnelson19705

theArtist said:


> Heel Hunter really is the best heel of all time. Simply brilliant.


This.


----------



## Mister Hands

HHH talked way too long for that drab an ending.


----------



## -XERO-

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## checkcola

The WWE babyface roster look like bitches right now


----------



## dan the marino

SPCDRI said:


> Why are all the faces just out there watching and doing nothing? Shouldn't Kane or somebody help?


First they came for the goats,
and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a goat.


----------



## shutupchico

THANOS said:


> Fuck this crowd for not making this moment better..


pretty sure the moment was ruined when orton got the mic


----------



## un_pretti_er

This is the feel WWE has been lacking..

People will be legit pissed off at the way Bryan was just treated. This is how things often felt during the AE.


----------



## Trifektah

Next week Daniel Bryan is going to ride a ROH Truck to the ring while throwing indy wrestlers at Vince and HHH


----------



## The Brown Horatio

The Mcmahons are making life hell for anyone who badmouths or opposes them, that's why the other superstars aren't getting involved, Maddox put two wrestlers in 3-1 handicap matches tonight due to that, JBL earlier was saying that wrestlers should keep their mouths shut and not get involved so it makes sense for the other wrestlers not to get involved.


----------



## Snapdragon

Show has an Ironclad contract, WHERE WAS HE


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Could have been a great segment but they killed it with a god awful show.


----------



## Sensesfail

Shaddw said:


> Where is John Cena???? Why isn't he helping???


he's officially been written off tv legit with his elbow surgery coming up


----------



## ABrown

DAT CORONATION was well worth the 3 hours wait


----------



## Luchini

I feel sorry for D-Bry. I don't care if it's just kayfabe.


----------



## Domenico

So it's basically Daniel Bryan all on his own against the corporate dickheads?

KICK THEIR FUCKING HEADS IN, BRYAN.


----------



## Mikestarko

Triple H and Orton got me to legitimately hate them just now, and I caught myself. This storyline is beautiful.


----------



## Deptford

damn this shit is looking niiccee


----------



## Cyon

Corporation :clap


----------



## KO Bossy

No other way to say it-that segment was fucking awesome.

THAT is how you build a good heel. THAT is how you build a good babyface. THAT is how you build a threatening heel faction.

Why have you waited so long, WWE? We knew you could do it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Triple H was fucking gold out there, a heel for the ages. :ti


----------



## Robb Stark

That was alright.

Lawler ending that with "This is a black day for WWE" in a completely nonchalant voice though? He really shouldn't be at the booth any more.


----------



## RobVanDingus

would be awesome if Orton got arrested again during this storyline


----------



## Choke2Death

Great segment. Kinda disappointed that Orton didn't really change anything about his looks by wearing a suit or something but I'm loving it.

ORTON: THE NEW FACE OF THE COMPANY! rton

Haters deal with it.


----------



## NoyK

Yep, the new corporation really does exist. Fucking sweet. :mark:

Good thing that they're taking this slow and not using all the aces of this storyline too. I really like where this is going.


----------



## hbgoo1975

There is nobody for the WWE Universe! Just wait for the apocalypse to come being led by invisible people and the KKK!


----------



## Eulonzo

My parents are FUMING, meanwhile I'm marking out.

IT'S WORKING, GUYS! :vince5


----------



## Hypno

Great way to end the show. We got DAT CORPORATION, we still have Bryan as an underdog, Triple H and Orton have cemented themselves as heels, I cannot wait for next week.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Good God that was bad.


----------



## PacoAwesome

This is how you makes a good heel ladies and gentlemen. I completely dislike Trips, Orton and most of all Reigns right now. Kudos WWE.


----------



## BrokenWater

SP103 said:


> Nobody interferes. Nobody stops the shield. the ENTIRE FUCKING LOCKER ROOM IS ON THE RAMP. The Shield has literally fought with everyone up there. Nobody interferes.
> 
> I just can't swallow the "FuckitForgotItAll" pills anymore.


Because no one wants to interfere with the Boss and CEO. Come on guys, think.


----------



## Griever11

Damn what a great segment, they're doing an awesome job building sympathy for Bryan. Triple H reminding us all once again how much of an asshole he can be as a heel.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Triple H gets an *A+*


----------



## Big Dog

Well, after promising so much, the whole night was one big filler episode and the ending was weak.


----------



## Peapod

Finally a storyline that has me invested. How I have missed the Heel HHH.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

You get them back Byan  YOU KICK THEIR ASSES NEXT WEEK DAMNIT :gun:


----------



## razzathereaver

PunkShoot said:


> WHAT they could have done so much better


Fuck you.


----------



## Awesome22

Not impress with the ending to be honest. I was expecting a little more.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That was amazing. Crowd can finally cheer a face properly.


----------



## TJC93

You all clearly forgot who was in the ring, that's why nobody helped Bryan


----------



## Sensesfail

one of the best Raw endings in quite some time, very well done, i'm loving this new heel HHH (its not like Evolution HHH, but it's different, and i love it), and Orton as a heel (well i'm a huge Orton fan regardless if he's a heel or a face), so very happy with the turn out of this Coronation


----------



## Headliner

lol Evolution marks swore it was going to be Evolution. Anyone with a brain knows they were heading in the corporate direction.


----------



## Joseph92

So how come the whole Raw roster was on stage and not 1 face helped or tried to help Bryan?


----------



## Buckley

Awesome ending


----------



## ABrown

wrestle_champion said:


> *I feel sorry for D-Bry.* I don't care if it's just kayfabe.


It's working

:vince


----------



## O Fenômeno

My little brother is pissed...

HHH is gonna be his Vince :lol


----------



## Trifektah

Daniel Bryan is going to get his ass beat weekly until John Cena heroically comes back after a month to save him and beat Orton for the title.


----------



## checkcola

I do think it ran a little long and the crowd was deflated when they realized DB was going to be put down


----------



## KatKayson

Not sure if I just hate Triple H or is he just that good as a heel.


----------



## Arcade

Pretty good Raw. Not as good as the previous Raw episodes after a PPV, but much better than the average Raw.

It would nice to see Orton return to his psycho character in 2008-2009, but the stuff he's doing now is also good.


----------



## Mordar

Triple H can be such a fucking awesome heel, I missed Hating him....


----------



## Chrome

I'm actually invested in this storyline. I feel like I can root for Bryan, a true babyface.


----------



## Luchini

abrown0718 said:


> It's working
> 
> :vince


I never thought I'd feel for a wrestler :lol


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-monday-night-raw-8192013-results.html

Overall thoughts: I thought it was a good show overall but aside from some decent but quick matches, there wasn't a lot of great wrestling.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I also feel invested in this storyline. Great way to end. This was much better than anything we had recently seen from Cena.


----------



## lionbaiter

BrokenWater said:


> Because no one wants to interfere with the Boss and CEO. Come on guys, think.


That's too much to ask from most wrestling fans.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

People that were expecting more, we have 3 more weeks of TV, of fucking course they aren't going to give it all in a single day.


----------



## kokepepsi

I hated that because bryan looked like a bitch
ANd you bitches realize he is gonna get bitched out again next week and then the week after until his heat dies and he is back to the mid card

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Buckley

Joseph92 said:


> So how come the whole Raw roster was on stage and not 1 face helped or tried to help Bryan?


If your co-worker was getting shafted by your boss, would you step in and help?

No, I wouldn't either.


----------



## Choke2Death

So the new Corporation consists of McMahons, Orton and The Shield? This is great!

HHH is an awesome heel. You just hate him because he's so good at it. I'm riding with the Corporation cause Orton is my fav but they're really doing this well.


----------



## RKO696

DAT RKO rton2

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Joseph92 said:


> So how come the whole Raw roster was on stage and not 1 face helped or tried to help Bryan?


They're afraid. Maddox put the guys who talked bad about the company in 3-on-1 matches.


----------



## bjnelson19705

un_pretti_er said:


> This is the feel WWE has been lacking..
> 
> People will be legit pissed off at the way Bryan was just treated. This is how things often felt during the AE.


Yeah, hopefully next week's RAW is better as a whole.


----------



## TheRockfan7

Why did they treat Daniel Bryan's character like a total moron? How did Daniel not expect that was going to happen? How did he not have a back-up plan? I expected the roster to join Daniel and turn on the Corporation, or at least for him to come out in a beer truck.


----------



## Deptford

KatKayson said:


> Not sure if I just hate Triple H or is he just that good as a heel.


Both. It's fucking awesome to hear him speak like that and just hate the fuck out of him like I normally do and it to feel in place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't wait to see what happens next week. Bryan is the top face, Orton is the top heel in the 2013 version of the Corporation. I like where they're going so far.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

Triple h is such a good heel. This seems to be like the Helmsley-Bryan era just like stone cold-McMahon. Looks like this is going to be going on for months.


----------



## magusnova

And in a few months we will get the Corporate Ministry with the Wyatts!


----------



## RiverFenix

So Bryan gets humiliated and beat up the net four months, and all the other faces are scared to do anything until Super Cena makes his return. 

Truth be told, if Cena came back to make the save, but really joined HHH and Co - that would be like Hogan joining nWo. 

Was Punk on the stage at the end - I really hope not.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

KO Bossy said:


> No other way to say it-that segment was fucking awesome.
> 
> THAT is how you build a good heel. THAT is how you build a good babyface. THAT is how you build a threatening heel faction.
> 
> Why have you waited so long, WWE? We knew you could do it.


When KO calls a segment that involves Bryan and Hunter *awesome* you know they did something right.

All that's left now is to get the nod from Pyro. :side:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

SP103 said:


> Nobody interferes. Nobody stops the shield. the ENTIRE FUCKING LOCKER ROOM IS ON THE RAMP. The Shield has literally fought with everyone up there. Nobody interferes.
> 
> I just can't swallow the "FuckitForgotItAll" pills anymore.



If anyone interfered they would of got punished,did you not hear HHH imply that?


----------



## Happenstan

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Good God that was bad.


But if Punk were in Bryan's place it would be the storyline of the year, on the best episode of Raw all year. Give it up dude.


----------



## Osize10

Buckley said:


> If your co-worker was getting shafted by your boss, would you step in and help?
> 
> No, I wouldn't either.


Exactly...alot of people here just don't have a lot of working experience. Work is always about you and noone else. Never ever get involved in someone's shit.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

Joseph92 said:


> So how come the whole Raw roster was on stage and not 1 face helped or tried to help Bryan?


Umm....because they don't want to mess with the 3 people running the company?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

TheRockfan7 said:


> *Why did they treat Daniel Bryan's character like a total moron?* How did Daniel not expect that was going to happen? How did he not have a back-up plan? I expected the roster to join Daniel and turn on the Corporation, or at least for him to come out in a beer truck.


Because he's known for his technical skill, not his intelligence.


----------



## TheRockfan7

On another note....

What lasted longer? Undertaker's "Ain't no Grave" or Triple H's "King of Kings"?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Can't wait to see what happens next week. Bryan is the top face, Orton is the top heel in the 2013 version of the Corporation. I like where they're going so far.


This so much.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

checkcola said:


> I do think it ran a little long and the crowd was deflated when they realized DB was going to be put down


The only guy that even tried to get the crowd going was CM PUNK, the rest was total filler. Do you really expect them to be excited after 3MB vs usos and miz vs barrett?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Commentators trying their damnedest to ruin a classic segment.


"This is a dark day for WWE."

God forbid you say that with a little emotion Lawler, or you know, let the audience figure that out for their fucking selfs?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether

kokepepsi said:


> I hated that because bryan looked like a bitch
> ANd you bitches realize he is gonna get bitched out again next week and then the week after until his heat dies and he is back to the mid card
> 
> FUCK YOU WWE


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Worked.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wyatts shouldn't have been on stage for that matter either.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Buckley said:


> If your co-worker was getting shafted by your boss, would you step in and help?
> 
> No, I wouldn't either.


Shame Jesse Ventura's union ideas never got off the round eh!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good final segment, but that ending was anti-climatic. On top of that I'm not hooked on this storyline. Orton looked so irrelevant out there... it was essentially all about HHH, and then Bryan/HHH. HHH's promo was good and it was a decent way to advance the feud, but it left me feeling empty.

Punk had promo of the night on that fat guy. Absolutely ripped into him. And Heyman's earlier was gold as well. Punk/Axel brawl did drag on a bit, but it was good enough.

Holy crap, Cara comes back and gets injured literally a couple of minutes into his match? It's gotten funny (in a bad way) how injury prone he is... as sad as that is to say. I feel really bad for him. RVD represented by Ricardo? That was random.

Sandow/Rhodes was pointless.

Bryan/Steph promo at the beginning of the show was good.

Rest of the show was forgettable.


----------



## Emotion Blur

TheRockfan7 said:


> Why did they treat Daniel Bryan's character like a total moron? How did Daniel not expect that was going to happen? How did he not have a back-up plan? I expected the roster to join Daniel and turn on the Corporation, or at least for him to come out in a beer truck.


You want the big Roster vs Corporation fight to happen the night after the Corporation begins? 

I do agree though that DB should've brought a bit more pizazz to his entrance, but it's not bad that they're hopefully building up to it.


----------



## Science.Violence

Is that how they follow up to one of their biggest PPVs? Seriously? :faint:


----------



## Hypno

My only problem with RAW is, aside from Punk/Heyman, everything else just doesn't compare in the slightest to the Main Event storyline. All the filler matches just became massive time wastes that inevitably killed the crowd for the duration


----------



## RKO696

kokepepsi said:


> I hated that because bryan looked like a bitch
> ANd you bitches realize he is gonna get bitched out again next week and then the week after until his heat dies and he is back to the mid card
> 
> FUCK YOU WWE


How does he look like a bitch?

He fought off 3 guys for a good while, all by himself. Then got hit with and RKO after he got the shit beat out of him

You don't look like a bitch when you get jumped


----------



## Headliner

TheRockfan7 said:


> Why did they treat Daniel Bryan's character like a total moron? How did Daniel not expect that was going to happen? How did he not have a back-up plan? I expected the roster to join Daniel and turn on the Corporation, or at least for him to come out in a beer truck.


Yeah I gotta admit Bryan looked like a complete geek. Corporate make over segment, opening segment and closing segment.


----------



## O Fenômeno

It's gonna be soo cool when Cena comes back and ends the Corporation!!

:cena2

:vince5


----------



## Bryan D.

This angle is working so well. Daniel Bryan is so fucking over and the corporation is actually pissing me off :lol What an asshole Triple H is.


----------



## theArtist

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Bryan gets humiliated and beat up the net four months, and all the other faces are scared to do anything until Super Cena makes his return.
> 
> Truth be told, if Cena came back to make the save, but really joined HHH and Co - that would be like Hogan joining nWo.
> 
> Was Punk on the stage at the end - I really hope not.


Nah Punk wasn't there. Crowd was chanting his name when the Shield attacked Bryan though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

It's gonna be Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Show Vs Orton/Shield

How the fuck can you not be excited?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

That was excellent. Trips heeling it up like only he can and Bryan doing a great job as babyface. If that didn't make you hate the McMahons and feel sorry for Bryan then I don't know what you were watching. Good segment.


----------



## Big Dog

Matt Hardy seems to of liked it.

Matt Hardy ‏@MATTHARDYBRAND 2m
Didn't see Summerslam, heard it was great. Saw #RAW, it was fantastic. The WWE has their chess pieces positioned incredibly well right now.


----------



## suhoney24

Buckley said:


> If your co-worker was getting shafted by your boss, would you step in and help?
> 
> No, I wouldn't either.


still doesn't make any sense...you would have figured at least the big show and ziggler would have stepped up considering they were already put through matches...also would have thought mark henry because big show said they went were going after the tag titles...

what a shit ending...


----------



## Dark Church

That would have gone so much better without the whole roster out there. Now all I can think is this makes faces look as dumb as the episode of Raw where everyone walked out. Mark Henry fearing the McMahons makes zero sense.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I thought that could have been done better. It made Bryan just look like a fucking idiot for more than anything. Just walks out gets beat down, they say come in the ring after just ordering a beatdown, and he just... does? He just ended up looking fucking stupid.


----------



## NearFall

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Good God that was bad.


Because Bryan was involved instead of Punk, right?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Joseph92 said:


> So how come the whole Raw roster was on stage and not 1 face helped or tried to help Bryan?


The Mcmahons are making life hell for anyone who badmouths or opposes them, that's why the other superstars aren't getting involved, Maddox put two wrestlers in 3-1 handicap matches tonight due to that, Big Show and Ziggler said stuff against them, that was the whole point of that, JBL earlier was saying that wrestlers should keep their mouths shut and not get involved with their bosses as they're the ones who give them their paychecks, so it makes sense for the other wrestlers not to get involved with what their employers are doing.


----------



## Happenstan

kokepepsi said:


> I hated that because bryan looked like a bitch
> ANd you bitches realize he is gonna get bitched out again next week and then the week after until his heat dies and he is back to the mid card
> 
> FUCK YOU WWE


Dude, you have a Punk = Ratings sig. Aren't you tired of always being wrong?


----------



## hbgoo1975

I wonder who will step up to oppose Vince's authority? NOBODY!! NO STUPID FAN IS GOING TO DO THAT!! NOTHING!! BUT A HEADLESS FALSE GOD AND WHITE SUPREMACISTS THAT'S WHAT! This is why I'm pissed!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Where have I seen this before...

Massively over babyface who's the complete opposite of what WWE considers to be a Superstar, the evil McMahon family and a corporate champion.

Fuck, I just can't put my finger on it...

:austin2


----------



## Cyon

That was a nice segment to end RAW. Had me pumped. Rest of the show kind of fluctuated. Sometimes it was bad. Sometimes it was good. Sometimes it was so bad it was good, etc.


----------



## PacoAwesome

TheRockfan7 said:


> Why did they treat Daniel Bryan's character like a total moron? How did Daniel not expect that was going to happen? How did he not have a back-up plan? I expected the roster to join Daniel and turn on the Corporation, or at least for him to come out in a beer truck.


This wasn't the time to make Bryan a total badass. This RAW was to solidify Trips and Orton as heels and it worked in spades. It's been a long time since a heel was booed like tonight. Also Bryan was trying his best and being a small guy, he was taking on three guys at once. It was believable what happened to him. Right now, it's Bryan against the world. He is going to get his ass kicked. He is going to have his face shoved in the dirt. But there will be the moment when he shines and overcomes the odds stacked against him and the roof will explode. Bryan is a true underdog.


----------



## -XERO-

KatKayson said:


> Not sure if I just hate Triple H or is he just that good as a heel.


*HE IS THAT DAMN GOOD!*


----------



## Ray

This is exactly what they should've done after SummerSlam 2011 with CM Punk :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan's opening segment was segment of the night. And then the final segment. Everything else seemed like filler.


----------



## RKO85

Randy Orton the Face of the WWE!!!!! That has a great ring to it.


----------



## Ryan93

I loved how they made it known that Orton had history with the McMahon's and didn't ignore it... The way Hunter talked about their bad blood, the way Steph showed joking hesitation to shake his hand before hugging him.. Awesome all around on the front.

I love how Raw became a fucking dictatorship.. The chairman old evil Mr. McMahon, the heel power couple in Triple H/Steph, Brad Maddox as their hand picked puppet for Raw GM who will exert force on anyone who speaks out against this regime with the threat of having to answer to their enforcers: The Shield, love the inclusion of The Shield they've been destroying guys for 9 months now, they make this regime so much more credible. Also finally a fresh heel Randy Orton as champ.

Can't wait to see how this all unfolds.


----------



## Con27

What an asshole Triple H was, he's such a great heel.


----------



## SP103

UltimateOppitunist said:


> If anyone interfered they would of got punished,did you not hear HHH imply that?


I did. The Shield interfered when told not to. 

I just can't. WWE's resistance to logic is absolutely fucking stunning. Yes I get nobody wants to piss off the McMahon's...But that logic is like throwing a water balloon to combat a forest fire.


----------



## hbgoo1975

O Fenômeno said:


> It's gonna be soo cool when Cena comes back and ends the Corporation!!
> 
> :cena2
> 
> :vince5


Yeah, but the crowd will be stupid to cheer for Orton and the McMahons at Wrestlemania 30! 
Everyone hates Cena!


----------



## Osize10

has me fully behind Bryan and anyone wanting to help him. 
(Punk I'm looking at you)

I've been waiting years for this type of investment


----------



## Omega_VIK

I really did liked the ending, only thing I fear is that Bryan might look and be built too weak in coming weeks


----------



## Crona

Everything about the end segment was great... except for Orton. He looked so out of place.


----------



## rjsbx1

*CLAP CLAP BRAVO. I'm sold!*


----------



## Buckley

suhoney24 said:


> still doesn't make any sense...you would have figured at least the big show and ziggler would have stepped up considering they were already put through matches...also would have thought mark henry because big show said they went were going after the tag titles...
> 
> what a shit ending...


They were put in 3 on 1 matches just for simply speaking out. Imagine what they did if they attacked The Shield, the brutes for McMahon/HHH himself.


----------



## Arcade

It's also to see that Orton and HHH are heels again. Both are some of the best heels ever in the WWE.


----------



## Bryan D.

Triple H pissed me off man. :lol What a great heel he's.

:HHH

Btw, Teddy Long is trending.

:lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Orton only thanked Triple H and gave him the mic back lol.


----------



## KatKayson

WEIDMAN said:


> This is exactly what they should've done after SummerSlam 2011 with CM Punk :lol


ADR corporation champ? 


No thanks.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Anyone able to see what Orion's emblems were on the title?


----------



## Chad Allen

Thats how you be a heel right there i actually wanted bryan to kick all of they asses and after this the shield need to split man im ready to see full fledged crazy ambrose.


----------



## theArtist

WEIDMAN said:


> This is exactly what they should've done after SummerSlam 2011 with CM Punk :lol


So so true. Instead we got Kevin Nash texting himself & Hunter getting the shovel out for Punk.


----------



## TheRockfan7

PacoAwesome said:


> This wasn't the time to make Bryan a total badass. This RAW was to solidify Trips and Orton as heels and it worked in spades. It's been a long time since a heel was booed like tonight. Also Bryan was trying his best and being a small guy, he was taking on three guys at once. It was believable what happened to him. Right now, it's Bryan against the world. He is going to get his ass kicked. He is going to have his face shoved in the dirt. But there will be the moment when he shines and overcomes the odds stacked against him and the roof will explode. Bryan is a true underdog.


Bryan didn't need to look like a badass, all I asked for was not to have him look like an idiot.


----------



## Ray

SP103 said:


> I did. The Shield interfered when told not to.
> 
> I just can't. WWE's resistance to logic is absolutely fucking stunning. Yes I get nobody wants to piss off the McMahon's...But that logic is like throwing a water balloon combat a forest fire.


You're arguing about logic while watching wrestling? :kobe


----------



## NearFall

WEIDMAN said:


> This is exactly what they should've done after SummerSlam 2011 with CM Punk :lol


Least its happening right this time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

You guys fucking hate the heel, and are rooting for the baby face. That's EXACTLY what they want.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

I liked the direction of that segment but I would have made Bryan look even tougher than they did, he needs to be portrayed as a killer now as he's essentially playing 'Austin 2013' and they need to really add that edge to him now which isn't natural for him.

HHH telling the Shield to lay off was stupid, they should have just continued the beat down with one or two comebacks from Bryan with Orton ceiling the deal with an RKO to keep him down.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

For future reference, D-Bry:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

SP103 said:


> I did. The Shield interfered when told not to.
> 
> I just can't. WWE's resistance to logic is absolutely fucking stunning. Yes I get nobody wants to piss off the McMahon's...But that logic is like throwing a water balloon combat a forest fire.


Obviously that was already pre-planned between HHH and shield, he also said he would let daniel talk and RKO happened. The problem wasn't the ending segment, it was everything else leading into it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan is in the near future.


----------



## Happenstan

Headliner said:


> Yeah I gotta admit Bryan looked like a complete geek. Corporate make over segment, opening segment and closing segment.


That's the point. Bryan is a wide eyed innocent right now. He will slowly evolve(devolve) into ruthless agression territory. *That is Bryan's storyline.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Ryan93 said:


> *I loved how they made it known that Orton had history with the McMahon's and didn't ignore it... The way Hunter talked about their bad blood, the way Steph showed joking hesitation to shake his hand before hugging him.. Awesome all around on the front.*
> 
> I love how Raw became a fucking dictatorship.. The chairman old evil Mr. McMahon, the heel power couple in Triple H/Steph, Brad Maddox as their hand picked puppet for Raw GM who will exert force on anyone who speaks out against this regime with the threat of having to answer to their enforcers: The Shield, love the inclusion of The Shield they've been destroying guys for 9 months now, they make this regime so much more credible. Also finally a fresh heel Randy Orton as champ.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this all unfolds.


Me too. It makes it more believable that they would join forces.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Omega_VIK said:


> I really did liked the ending, only thing I fear is that Bryan might look and be built too weak in coming weeks


yeah, they are doing the right move making him a legit underdog, but he needs a few moments to shine and at least look like he may get the upper hand. If he gets beat like a bitch and does nothing but lose, the fans will get bored.


----------



## Brye

Main event segment and the Punk/Axel brawl were awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good show.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Great. I am banging on my desk just now, because there is NOBODY to help D-BRY! NO AUTHORITY!! WHO IS STUPID ENOUGH TO HELP HIM? They are burying him for Cena to piss us off ALL OVER AGAIN!!


----------



## KatKayson

TakeMyGun said:


> You guys fucking hate the heel, and are rooting for the baby face. That's EXACTLY what they want.


 

Yeah its great....Feels like rasslin again.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn, man...4-6 months. Good for him, as he has time to heal and good for the company, as they now can give others some shine. It actually couldn't have happened at a better time.


I just don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Another great segment, and definitely the best Raw this year imo, even better than the post Payback Raw. I don't know if it was because John Cena was Champion and we know he's untouchable, but I actually felt bad for Bryan in the last segment. I didn't know wrestling storylines were capable of making me experience that sorta stuff anymore. 

Triple H did a great job, and Randy was solid with his heel turn too. I'm really excited to see where this angle goes. I haven't been this excited for a storyline in forever. The first and last segment of the show turned me into a mark and it felt weird to get worked like that. 

Great job.


----------



## sickofcena

think we can all agree 3 hours is to long


----------



## Buckley

SP103 said:


> I did. The Shield interfered when told not to.
> 
> I just can't. WWE's resistance to logic is absolutely fucking stunning. Yes I get nobody wants to piss off the McMahon's...But that logic is like throwing a water balloon to combat a forest fire.


Why do you think HHH said for the Shield not to attack Bryan before he came out? Its called a trap, It wouldnt make sense for HHH to call out Bryan and be like "oh yea Shield if you see Bryan beat the shit outta him, thanks" Its not hard to understand, come on dude.


----------



## J-Coke

HHH said they would be problems if the roster interfered but only told the Shield to step aside. It was a trap.


----------



## Eduard Khil

razzathereaver said:


> :littlefinger


Just to be clear I did not pay :


----------



## Ray

KatKayson said:


> ADR corporation champ?
> 
> 
> No thanks.


Not necessarily ADR. Triple H could've won the title somehow, hold it until WrestleMania as part of a CORPORATION stable, and then Punk wins the title at WrestleMania XXVIII where he would've been established as a face of the company. 

All I'm saying is, CM Punk would've done great as the anti-rebel to the Corporation back when he was as his peak in overness.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

kokepepsi said:


> I hated that because bryan looked like a bitch
> ANd you bitches realize he is gonna get bitched out again next week and then the week after until his heat dies and he is back to the mid card
> 
> FUCK YOU WWE


*He's a fucking babyface. He's supposed to get his ass kicked for a long time, and then eventually make a comeback. That's how it works.


Triple H once again proves why he's one of the greatest heels to step foot in the industry. If the show didn't have all that filler, then it would've been great. At least all the important stories, all 1 of them, are progressing nicely.*


----------



## SP103

WEIDMAN said:


> You're arguing about logic while watching wrestling? :kobe


And that is a valid counter-point.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Damn him! There are many other guys not being used! What happens to them?


----------



## hardyorton

PacoAwesome said:


> yeah, they are doing the right move making him a legit underdog, but he needs a few moments to shine and at least look like he may get the upper hand. If he gets beat like a bitch and does nothing but lose, the fans will get bored.


Next week, he needs to clear the ring. Slap a Vince, Orton or HHH into a yes lock. Come out looking badass then this feud is on.


----------



## Derek

God this show sucked. All the non-tag team faces (except RVD) came out of this looking pretty bad. I didn't mind the Shield beating Ziggler, but then they bring back the Shield just so Show can do the job on his return. He says him and Mark Henry were going to stop the Shield, but Henry was nowhere to be seen until the end where he just watched the Shield take down Bryan. 

The biggest mistake was not letting DB get a shot in at Orton or Triple H before getting hit with the RKO. At least then you might get a nice crowd pop for at least 3 seconds in the closing segment. Let the good guy get at least one shot in before you take him out. At least then the fans can see he at least could have had a chance of getting revenge. Instead he gets blindsided by Reigns and then crwls back in the ring just to get an RKO. They might as well castrated him on screen.

I'd like to say I have hope that this storyline could work out for Daniel Bryan, but it won't if they have more nights like this. Oh, and I forgot how much Heel Trips just drones on and on.


----------



## Brye

Nothing changes here. One week into a segment and people already writing it off and complaining. CLASSIC WF.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Another great segment, and *definitely the best Raw this year imo.*


aw hell naw


----------



## Sensesfail

sickofcena said:


> think we can all agree 3 hours is to long


WWE was planning on changing Raw back to 2 hours possibly sometime after Summerslam, let's see if they follow through on that plan


----------



## HoHo

Loving this angle right now, Daniel Bryan is going to need disciples to aid in the fight.What a way to start off a week of Wrestling for me, hopefully Impact is awesome too.


----------



## -XERO-

That just reminded me of the Attitude Era.

I gotta play *SmackDown 2: Know Your Role* soon. lol


----------



## hardyorton

WEIDMAN said:


> Not necessarily ADR. Triple H could've won the title somehow, hold it until WrestleMania as part of a CORPORATION stable, and then Punk wins the title at WrestleMania XXVIII where he would've been established as a face of the company.
> 
> All I'm saying is, CM Punk would've done great as the anti-rebel to the Corporation back when he was as his peak in overness.


Punk had his time. Now it's Bryan to shine, not every major angle has to have Punk in it.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Spare me!! Like if the people and smarks will cheer for Cena at Mania next April..


----------



## the fox

we got the baby face who is feuding with the new The Corporation 

guess the new Union is coming too
Show-ziggler-henry


----------



## Banjo

Triple H is the greatest professional wrestler alive today. No one is smarter, no one is better than DA KING OF KINGS


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I love how irrelevant Orton looked for most of that, haha.


----------



## DerpCena

WEIDMAN said:


> This is exactly what they should've done after SummerSlam 2011 with CM Punk :lol


Yup , my selfish inner CM Punk Mark wishes Punk got this angle but i can happily get behind Bryan against the corporation.The Shield feel tailor made for this.

I dunno how to put it but WWE feels like it has a bit of 'edginess' about it the last couple of months, a bit of bite and attitude which feels great.

Was a good Raw, enjoy your 6 month break John boy, u deserve it you goofy fuck.


WWE needs to build some serious baby faces to help take on the Corp.


----------



## Huganomics

Such a nothing show, extremely underwhelming after the brilliance of SummerSlam. Coronation was decent I guess but eh. My excitement level is drifting back to lukewarm now, especially if this is all leading to fucking Cena/Orton.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Next week, he needs to clear the ring. Slap a Vince, Orton or HHH into a yes lock. Come out looking badass then this feud is on.


Nah, too soon. I'd say that happens on the final week heading into NoC. You gotta yo-yo with people. Make them think its gonna happen then it doesn't. Like have Vince cut a promo with Orton in the ring and the Shield out there, Bryan sneaks in from behind, drop kicks Orton out of the ring, and is almost gonna grab Vince but the Shield save him. When you get those really close encounters it's like dangling a steak in front of a dog. When the fans finally get what they want they'll go even more insane.


----------



## Osize10

This episode of raw has somehow forced ever single moron to start a thread in the raw section.


----------



## hardyorton

Brye said:


> Nothing changes here. One week into a segment and people already writing it off and complaining. CLASSIC WF.


Attitude Era fan say it's not a patch on Austin

Punk Fan's say it should be him

and other's say it's a burial or crap. Yep Classic WF alright.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

Derek said:


> God this show sucked. All the non-tag team faces (except RVD) came out of this looking pretty bad. I didn't mind the Shield beating Ziggler, but then they bring back the Shield just so Show can do the job on his return. He says him and Mark Henry were going to stop the Shield, but Henry was nowhere to be seen until the end where he just watched the Shield take down Bryan.
> 
> The biggest mistake was not letting DB get a shot in at Orton or Triple H before getting hit with the RKO. At least then you might get a nice crowd pop for at least 3 seconds in the closing segment. Let the good guy get at least one shot in before you take him out. At least then the fans can see he at least could have had a chance of getting revenge. Instead he gets blindsided by Reigns and then crwls back in the ring just to get an RKO. They might as well castrated him on screen.
> 
> I'd like to say I have hope that this storyline could work out for Daniel Bryan, but it won't if they have more nights like this. Oh, and I forgot how much Heel Trips just drones on and on.


----------



## KatKayson

WEIDMAN said:


> Not necessarily ADR. Triple H could've won the title somehow, hold it until WrestleMania as part of a CORPORATION stable, and then Punk wins the title at WrestleMania XXVIII where he would've been established as a face of the company.
> 
> All I'm saying is, CM Punk would've done great as the anti-rebel to the Corporation back when he was as his peak in overness.



Ah...ok Actually that would have been great. 

Edit: But Face DB>>>>>>Face Punk. 

But punk could fit that SCSA role better than Bryan..


----------



## Bryan D.

Forgot to see how the side plates of Orton's title looked like.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Daniel Bryan is worthless...................


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The final segment was done brilliantly. It pretty much outlined exactly how the feud is going to be in the future. Daniel Bryan trying to get the belt, while having to contend with Triple H and the McMahon's at the same time. That segment outlined the feud beautifully.

And now, it's looking like the Shield will be involved and are working for Vince. It ties in beautifully.

Great job, Creative. Finally!


----------



## Brye

I will say that if this does end up setting up Cena/Orton for WM, I'll gladly save myself $60. Two guys have had one good match together in about 30 tries.


----------



## -XERO-

Osize10 said:


> This episode of raw has somehow forced ever single moron to start a thread in the raw section.


No surprise. lol


----------



## hbgoo1975

There is no authority face whatsoever.:angry:


----------



## Brye

Triple H/Shield/Orton vs Bryan/Punk/Ziggler/Show/Henry for Survivor Series PLZ.

If Punk's busy in the Heyman feud, someone else could easily jump into this storyline and make a name for themselves.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, too soon. I'd say that happens on the final week heading into NoC. You gotta yo-yo with people. Make them think its gonna happen then it doesn't. Like have Vince cut a promo with Orton in the ring and the Shield out there, Bryan sneaks in from behind, drop kicks Orton out of the ring, and is almost gonna grab Vince but the Shield save him. When you get those really close encounters it's like dangling a steak in front of a dog. When the fans finally get what they want they'll go even more insane.


I think you're right on that Bossy (see we can agree sometimes). I have to say it made me angry and feel for Bryan, the good guy been picked on by the bullies. Perfect from all involved and especially HHH. That crawl into the ring from Bryan is how you play it.


----------



## Hypno

I feel bad for anyone who can't enjoy this feud and the segments/booking that's going with it. One of the finest things WWE has done in a loooooooong time and I'm loving every bit of it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Also on the ending segment, in addition to looking irrelevant and like a B-player next to HHH (as WWE champ as well), Orton's promo wasn't good. They need to keep Orton and HHH separated in segments if this is the kind of direction they're going to take.

Overall, Raw was good. As I said, Punk's promo was segment of the night, and match of the night... tbh, I really liked the Show/Shield match. It was really good, they kept the action up, and loved them ending a match with that triple power-bomb. 

Best part of that final segment was probably when Bryan was trying to get into that ring with HHH taunting. That was classic heel 101, and that's the shit we don't see anymore from heels. It's funny how HHH is the first heel in what feels like a long time to be allowed to do something like this. :HHH2

I'm a bit worried about the storyline though, because honestly, where do they go from here? The McMahon family are heels. Are they gonna just beat Bryan down week after week after week? Or make his life a living hell week after week after week? No way they can make this last until Summerslam, and I worry about it lasting even until even Night of Champions. They can't have Bryan continue to get attacked like this. It's gonna get boring fast and it's gonna kill all Bryan's momentum. For tonight it was fine to establish HHH and Orton as heels, but how they change it up... it intrigues me, but they're definitely gonna have to think outside the box.

Oh, and back to Punk, I wonder if him and Axel are even going to have a match at NOC? With the way the brawl ended, it didn't leave me hoping for Punk/Axel, it left me hoping for Punk/Heyman. I think that's where they're gonna go. Hopefully Brock and Punk do compete inside Hell in a Cell, Punk beats him, and then Punk can join in on the Bryan/Corporation angle. In fact, I think Punk may be the key in keeping it going until Mania (don't worry Punk haters, I'm not saying he should be the center of the storyline, just move it along). 

We'll see.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tonight's show was very good...Thumbs up!!!


----------



## Banjo

I really hope this ends in John Cena vs. Randy Orton at WrestleMania 30 for the WWE Championship. 

One. More. Match!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Sensesfail said:


> WWE was planning on changing Raw back to 2 hours possibly sometime after Summerslam, let's see if they follow through on that plan


I think it's a problem when your second biggest show of the year isn't as long as your weekly free tv show. Three hours is just way too long. It's too long to connect the first segment and the last segment because you have to wade through all the filler. Most movies aren't even three hours, it's just tough to physically sit down and be invested in something for that long.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Scotty Cuzz said:


> I think it's a problem when your second biggest show of the year isn't as long as your weekly free tv show. Three hours is just way too long. It's too long to connect the first segment and the last segment because you have to wade through all the filler. Most movies aren't even three hours, it's just tough to physically sit down and be invested in something for that long.


Commercials are the profits the WWE makes out of our misery.:angry:


----------



## TripleG

So yeah, great Raw tonight. I look forward to seeing where Daniel Bryan goes from here.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I thought they did an fine job progressing the angle tonight.


----------



## dan the marino

Personally, I loved this RAW.

The Good:

- Los Matadors. Stupid, yeah sure. But really, did Primo and Colon have any sort of character before? Now at least they have something somewhat marginally interesting going for them.

- Sandow vs Rhodes. The match was good, I just wish they'd let Sandow win, seeing as he's got the briefcase.

- Bullyback. Maybe it's "The Room" fan in me but it's so cheesy, I love it. He's been having some pretty hilarious promos. I'm glad they've found something Ryback can work with now.

- Punk killing it on the mic. Him and Heyman had an awesomely entertaining relationship, and now they're having a just-as entertaining feud. I love it.

- The beginning and ending segments. WWE turning into "Nazy Germany" is glorious. Anyone who speaks out is fed to the hounds of justice. This and the new Corporation has the potential to be incredible. And Bryan as the true ultimate underdog... who would've thought. Only bad thing to say about the last segment is Triple H got a bit meandering and Orton was... meh. But still the faction as a whole vs D Bryan and anyone else who wants to stand up to them has the potential to be a huge storyline.


The Bad:

- The Divas/Total Divas. I'm sorry but this is horrendous. I think the diva division was better off a few months back. You know, when nothing was happening. I feel bad for the few talented divas as they're going to be playing second fiddle to the Bellas. And good god are they as bad as ever.

- The filler. It kept my interest this time but really, we need to cut back on the filler. PTP vs RA, Usos vs 3MB, Miz vs Barrett. Bleh. At least they're building a tag team division... again... for now...

- Bray Wyatt going head to head against R Truth. I wouldn't say he looked GOOD in the ring but it was certainly better than last night. Why make him look bad only to have him squash someone the following night? I know Kane and R-Truth are apples and oranges but still.


The WTF:

- Ricardo an RVD pairing. They were building up to some "hero of the Latino people", either a returning Mysterio or new debut, and then... Rob Van Dam?! It was weird enough they were acting as if this was his re-debut but to put him with Ricardo like that? I think whoever wrote that segment got into RVD's stash.

- Darren Young getting a win for coming out. Lulz. I like PTP though so whatever, they'll work better as goofy faces.



Overall, this new Corporation with Stephanie, Triple H, Vince, Maddox, The Shield, and Orton is EXACTLY what the WWE has been needing. FINALLY we get a heel who is actually unlikable, who you actually hate. And a face in Daniel Bryan who truly is an underdog and someone you can cheer for. And there are so many ways they can go with this storyline. I'm very excited to see where they go with this. :mark:


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

That's the first time I have legit being pissed off in forever. I mark for Shield but even hate them right now. This is a breath of fresh air and I'm actually excited for next week to see the continuation. Here's hoping DB kicks the living shit out of The Corporation, Busaiku Knees for everyone.


----------



## ironyman

Best Raw I have seen in years. Had more of an edge and shades of old WWE that it has had in years as well. It looks Bryan is being made into a modern day Austin and I just hope they don't drop the ball. Could WWE finally be seeing the light?


----------



## hbgoo1975

Wait until next year when that stupid Mick Sheamus and that piece of trash Cena steal it all away from him.


----------



## Bryan D.

Cena will turn heel and join the corporation.


----------



## LilOlMe

CM Punk's promo was incredible btw, as was Paul Heymen. I like how these guys can be greatness on a regular basis.


----------



## ABrown

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The final segment was done brilliantly. It pretty much outlined exactly how the feud is going to be in the future. Daniel Bryan trying to get the belt, while having to contend with Triple H and the McMahon's at the same time. That segment outlined the feud beautifully.
> 
> *And now, it's looking like the Shield will be involved and are working for Vince. It ties in beautifully.
> *
> Great job, Creative. Finally!


I may stop hating the shield now. My biggest problem with them was the whole "injustice" bullshit, but if they are gonna become Bossman cubed, I'll take that. At least if they beating the shit outta someone, you'll know they're doing the corporation's bidding.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Bryan D. said:


> Cena will turn heel and join the corporation.



No! None of us smarks are getting behind that fucking tool!


----------



## JBLoser

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I found this on another site. From way back in 2003, go to 6:18 and listen to Triple H.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZLPaT2z05w&feature=youtu.be

"Randy Orton is the diamond. Randy Orton is the coal that will be squeezed into the next diamond."

And now as we recall tonight... Trips said, "The coal has now become the diamond."

SOMETHING SOMETHING STORY ARCS


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

hbgoo1975 said:


> Commercials are the profits the WWE makes out of our misery.:angry:


It's a shame because from a money making stand point, it's great for business because of commercials and increased revenue, but the product itself just gets dragged down because it's too long.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I found this on another site. From way back in 2003, go to 6:18 and listen to Triple H.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZLPaT2z05w&feature=youtu.be
> 
> "Randy Orton is the diamond. Randy Orton is the coal that will be squeezed into the next diamond."
> 
> And now as we recall tonight... Trips said, "The coal has now become the diamond."
> 
> SOMETHING SOMETHING STORY ARCS


I actually watched that Evolution promo earlier today when someone posted it. That line was my favorite part of HHH's promo. Great line there.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I found this on another site. From way back in 2003, go to 6:18 and listen to Triple H.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZLPaT2z05w&feature=youtu.be
> 
> "Randy Orton is the diamond. Randy Orton is the coal that will be squeezed into the next diamond."
> 
> And now as we recall tonight... Trips said, "The coal has now become the diamond."
> 
> SOMETHING SOMETHING STORY ARCS


I thought about this too. I love when WWE actually remembers past storylines.


----------



## Awesome22

The overall show was boring as hell. Opening segment was good and the final segment was okay. CM Punk did a great job on the mic as usual. Beside that...boring.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Daniel Bryan is not winning the WWE Championship again! The crowd will die if Cena comes back to win the WWE Title someday.


----------



## Dr. Jones

PacoAwesome said:


> yeah, they are doing the right move making him a legit underdog, but he needs a few moments to shine and at least look like he may get the upper hand. If he gets beat like a bitch and does nothing but lose, the fans will get bored.


My thoughts exactly. I would say Austin got the upper hand at least half of the time going up against the corporation. If the babyface gets beat down by a faction 8/10 times, it turns into the NWO and fans stop siding with the babyface. Bryan needs some outstanding booking in the next couple weeks that will keep him strong so the fans stay behind him no matter what.


----------



## Punked Up

Brye said:


> I will say that if this does end up setting up Cena/Orton for WM, I'll gladly save myself $60. Two guys have had one good match together in about 30 tries.


Their never ending series in 09 was actually pretty good. What did they have, He'll in a Cell, I Quit, Ironman, and a singles match?

I can't remember any of them being that bad, and this is 2009 were talking about.


----------



## THANOS

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I found this on another site. From way back in 2003, go to 6:18 and listen to Triple H.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZLPaT2z05w&feature=youtu.be
> 
> "Randy Orton is the diamond. Randy Orton is the coal that will be squeezed into the next diamond."
> 
> And now as we recall tonight... Trips said, "The coal has now become the diamond."
> 
> SOMETHING SOMETHING STORY ARCS


Thanks for posting that. I actually forgot about that promo!


----------



## SP103

This angle also will mark a face turn for the Shield. Their alliance with the McMahon's makes sense because they are just "hired goons". They'll be pushed around enough to the brink they revolt and help Daniel Bryan win the championship. They started those seeds tonight putting them in two matches.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol

These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol



> Tonight's show was the absolute worse case of poor sportsmanship & bullying that I have ever seen. I for one will never spend another cent to support the WWE and its lousy administration. way to go in showing our children how exactly to never behave. lying hypocrites the lot of them.





> i will never watch this crap again. what they did to bryan is sry. and they are trying to teach young people not to bully. way to go. my kids will never watch this crap





> Boycott WWE until Daniel is treated right





> hhh I lost all respect I had for you and randy orten I do hope that Daniel bryan can gt he hands on u and teach u the meaning of respect and honor





> What you did to Daniel B. Disgusting. This is a family show not any longer.





> My husband and I watch raw and smack down every week and I think it's disgusting the way they built daniel bryan up to be champ and then bullied him and all of raw stood there and watched as he got beat. Not a good example for the children like my daughter who ask me every week who's team we are on.


Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


----------



## Stad

hbgoo1975 said:


> Daniel Bryan is not winning the WWE Championship again! The crowd will die if Cena comes back to win the WWE Title someday.


Actually he is.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hbgoo1975

Yeah, like every fan will back up Cena next year when they already hate him.


----------



## hardyorton

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


They've done their Job then creative cause that's the reaction they want. They want you to cheer Bryan even louder next week. People will pay money to see the bad guys go down.


----------



## Brye

So...no one seemed too concerned with Kane just being abducted last night.


----------



## DBCCD

Hope Orton's theme song gets altered a bit.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Man I will miss Cena

But this segment was good, good job WWE.I can not wait for next week


----------



## Bryan D.

Daniel Bryan is still trending. People is so getting behind him. It's crazy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


:lmao

It's these type of people that make WWE want to keep John Cena on top, and to always make the babyface look strong. :lmao


----------



## hardyorton

Bryan D. said:


> Daniel Bryan is still trending. People is so getting behind him. It's crazy.


WWE have done the job. When's the last time we had a underdog feud? A face who gets cheered instead of booed.


----------



## Happenstan

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...



Somewhere Bryan has a cell phone in one hand reading this thread and some Bella ass in the other. Life is good for 1 Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Dr. Jones

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's these type of people that make WWE want to keep John Cena on top, and to always make the babyface look strong. :lmao


Yeah cause these parents are too fucking lazy and stupid to explain to their kids that sometimes (like in real life) the good guy gets a raw deal and has to fight harder to get back what is rightfully his. They would rather the good guy win all the time so they don't have to teach their kids life lessons.


----------



## itssoeasy23

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's these type of people that make WWE want to keep John Cena on top, and to always make the babyface look strong. :lmao


The babyface has always looked strong in the end.


----------



## Chan Hung

*I laughed when fans cheered Cena after he said he was taking time off!* :russo


----------



## DerpCena

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol



How about these disgruntled parents actually educate and teach their children themselves instead of expecting a television show to do it for them.
Holy fuck , now i have to visit facebook just so i can hate people.


----------



## HHHbkDX

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...





> i agree they all promote no bullying then they let ryback and hhh and Vince and steph go around and bully whoever they want what is that showing kids you guys are showing everyone that it is ok to bully and call ppl names this show has gotten so ridiculous!!! hope they lose tons of fans and can no longer promote no bullying any more!!


:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063

Wait...So the casuals are the IWC and the IWC are the casuals now?I mean the casual are complaining and the IWC enjoying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

itssoeasy23 said:


> The babyface has always looked strong in the end.


I'm talking in the build up, every week, needing to look strong and in control.

EDIT- OMG, forget everything I said about segment of the night.

RYBACK RAAAPPPEEEEES RUUUUUULESSSS!


----------



## hbgoo1975

The shareholders have given Cena TOO MUCH creative control.


----------



## Bryan D.

> i agree they all promote no bullying then they let ryback and hhh and Vince and steph go around and bully whoever they want what is that showing kids you guys are showing everyone that it is ok to bully and call ppl names this show has gotten so ridiculous!!! hope they lose tons of fans and can no longer promote no bullying any more!!


Damn, people is so mad right now.

:HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan D. said:


> Daniel Bryan is still trending. People is so getting behind him. It's crazy.


:yes


----------



## deepelemblues

Brye said:


> So...no one seemed too concerned with Kane just being abducted last night.


kane's been abducted so many times 

everybody knows the wyatts just took him to the undertaker

isnt that what happens most of the time kane gets abducted?


----------



## Marcos 25063

for example,look this


> It's all fixed anyway. The administration don't care what the WWE universe wants, it's all about money and fame. Time to watch something else, anything else!


 this is IWC tipe of coment,hahaha


----------



## El_Absoluto

This storyline is perfecto for a SCSA appereance... maybe down the line it could somehow lead to the SC vs Punk dream matchh.


----------



## Chrome

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


They gettin' worked. :HHH2 rton2


----------



## KO Bossy

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


"We won't spend another cent on this product." "This is a family show no longer."






Forget natural disasters, global warming, cell phone radiation and war...THIS is the kind of shit in the world that scares me. Not only are dumbasses like these out there, but this world CATERS TO THEM.


----------



## KO Bossy

Bryan D. said:


> Damn, people is so mad right now.
> 
> :HHH2


No wonder Bray Wyatt is having trouble getting over. To understand the gimmick takes a modicum of intelligence and these people seem the type who'd be lucky to aim a spoon into their mouths with stabbing an eye out. Thick fucking idiots.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Sin Cara is hurt again?!? Lmfao :lol :lol :lol Poor bastard...botchamania champ eh?


----------



## Dr. Jones

It's WWE's own fault for trying to push things like Be A Star when bullying is and always will be a major component of wrestling. How are two guys (especially when one is a heel) supposed to talk shit to the other without it being perceived as bullying?

Oh, I know. Because these people want the only story to be that all bad guys are cowards and get their asses kicked EVERY SINGLE time and the face just sits and smiles. That's fine for a show with little to no memory or attention span like "Walker: Texas Ranger" where a new bad guy comes in every week and Chuck Norris annihilates him. 

But Pro Wrestling has multiple month long feuds where you can't just bring in a new person every week. At some point, the bad guy needs to punk out the face or there can't be any long term story.

WWE is just screwed now cause some of these people with about a 9th grade education level are starting to piece together that the WWE are massive hypocrites for pushing an anti-bullying campaign in an environment where bullying is necessity.


----------



## Marcos 25063

So many women talking about children...


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> No wonder Bray Wyatt is having trouble getting over. To understand the gimmick takes a modicum of intelligence and these people seem the type who'd be lucky to aim a spoon into their mouths with stabbing an eye out. Thick fucking idiots.


Stop complaining Bossy, if he gets over it's cause of him and if he doesn't people ain't interested. Simple as. It's the crowd that makes you.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, too soon. I'd say that happens on the final week heading into NoC. You gotta yo-yo with people. Make them think its gonna happen then it doesn't. Like have Vince cut a promo with Orton in the ring and the Shield out there, Bryan sneaks in from behind, drop kicks Orton out of the ring, and is almost gonna grab Vince but the Shield save him. When you get those really close encounters it's like dangling a steak in front of a dog. When the fans finally get what they want they'll go even more insane.


*Thank you. Everyone wants everything to happen so fast, then they'll all complain that the story has gone stale. At least someone realizes you have to dangle the carrot a little before giving it to the rabbit.*



Osize10 said:


> This episode of raw has somehow forced ever single moron to start a thread in the raw section.


*That's not new.*



Brye said:


> I will say that if this does end up setting up Cena/Orton for WM, I'll gladly save myself $60. Two guys have had one good match together in about 30 tries.


*I don't think they're going to try that. The Royal Rumble in 2011 probably stopped that for good.*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, fans on WWE's Facebook page are going off! :lol
> 
> These are genuine posts from grown ass men and women who think this is real, by the way. You can go to their page and see for yourself :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the worst part? These are the people who dictate the direction of the product, these are the fools WWE listens to. It's a fucking goldmine for stupid comments, but quite saddening at the same time, too...


*I like how no one realizes that that's the same thing a lot of people here say about Cena and Vince ALL THE TIME.*


----------



## ThePandagirl20

I haven't marked this hard for a storyline in a long time, THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## li/<o

One of the better RAWs I have seen in a while that ending look good man DB looks like the total underdog just makes me question how will DB pull this off there is a lot of strong forces. I think DB needs to get a bit repackage so he can look like a total badass DB can pull it off, but not at this look I can take him serious he needs to just repackage himself a bit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Bullyback is going to job to Rey Mysterio when he returns.


----------



## DogSaget

I GOT IT.

The sauron eye was implying the guy fighting the corporation is a hobbit.

(bryan)


----------



## THANOS

DogSaget said:


> I GOT IT.
> 
> The sauron eye was implying the guy fighting the corporation is a hobbit.
> 
> (bryan)


This or it's like the all-knowing/all-seeing eye of the Illuminati. It's basically Big Brother watching your every move.


----------



## DinoBravo87

Loved Raw tonight. But I seriously cant stand the real americans. Boring, Boring, Boring. No charisma .


----------



## DogSaget

Also, I wish they would use barret or put his song on someone else.

Its a cool entrance


----------



## zkorejo

What I would really love is HBK coming back to support Daniel Bryan, it will make a perfect sense and it will make the storyline more exciting. 

I hate the fact CM Punk is still feuding with Heyman, end that crap and put him in the mix.


----------



## thaimasker

Punk/heyman and bryan/cooperate were great...other than that I was pretty bored...Like what was the main event Miz vs Barret....


----------



## Ryan93

I'm going to die reading the reactions on WF when the pay off to this entire storyline is Orton tapping out to the STF in the middle of the ring at Wrestlemania to drop the belt back to Cena.


----------



## Lariatoh!

abrown0718 said:


> I may stop hating the shield now. My biggest problem with them was the whole "injustice" bullshit, but if they are gonna become Bossman cubed, I'll take that. At least if they beating the shit outta someone, you'll know they're doing the corporation's bidding.


Watching Summerslam I thought HHH was going to reveal himself as the leader of the Shield with the way he was dressed (pants, boots, and baggy shirt that I thought for sure was hiding a vest.) After Raw, I'm thinking that really may have been the original plan, but it was too much over booking so they went with a Pedigree to simplfy it. 

Bryan wins, Orton comes out, teases cash in, but walks away. Shield music hits Bryan sets himself for the Shield, HHH reveals his Shield outfit, huge beat down. Orton cashes in....


----------



## Hurricane24

DinoBravo87 said:


> Loved Raw tonight. But I seriously cant stand the real americans. Boring, Boring, Boring. No charisma .


Agreed. Especially Cesaro. I mean why the fck is that Eurotrash even part of the group? It kind of took away the group's theme.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Ryan93 said:


> I'm going to die reading the reactions on WF when the pay off to this entire storyline is Orton tapping out to the STF in the middle of the ring at Wrestlemania to drop the belt back to Cena.


:no: Don't even joke like that.


----------



## StarzNBarz

so is cena really out til potentially next year?

Anyway it was a good raw i liked it.


----------



## Ryan93

HHHbkDX said:


> :no: Don't even joke like that.


I wish I was joking.. I get the feeling they're going the Bryan/HHH, and Orton/Cena route for Mania.

I had the same feeling the moment Punk clotheslined Rock last year that his title reign was ending at the hands of a Rock Bottom at the Rumble.. I'll bet my prediction is probably accurate on this one also. Cena goes over Orton at Mania for the belt, Bryan goes over HHH.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

Was at raw tonight. Anaheim crowd sucks dick compared LA crowd, such a boring atmosphere.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Ryan93 said:


> I wish I was joking.. I get the feeling they're going the Bryan/HHH, and Orton/Cena route for Mania.
> 
> I had the same feeling the moment Punk clotheslined Rock last year that his title reign was ending at the hands of a Rock Bottom at the Rumble.. I'll bet my prediction is probably accurate on this one also. Cena goes over Orton at Mania for the belt, Bryan goes over HHH.


Hopefully not. They've booked this angle really well so far. If it ends up with Cena saving the day for the 100 millionth time, I may smash my head into a wall. Wrestlemania has to end with Bryan winning the title.


----------



## RatedR10

Ryan93 said:


> I wish I was joking.. I get the feeling they're going the Bryan/HHH, and Orton/Cena route for Mania.
> 
> I had the same feeling the moment Punk clotheslined Rock last year that his title reign was ending at the hands of a Rock Bottom at the Rumble.. I'll bet my prediction is probably accurate on this one also. Cena goes over Orton at Mania for the belt, Bryan goes over HHH.


I don't think so. Personally, I feel Bryan's going to win back the title within TLC and Elimination Chamber, and then enter a program with the Royal Rumble winner. 

Cena and Triple H will have their own program for Wrestlemania, which Cena will win and then gets re-inserted in the WWE Championship picture, which post-Wrestlemania, could be Cena-Bryan-Punk triple threat.


----------



## PotatoSmasher

Such a masterfully crafted storyline, everything came together perfectly for the corporation. Let's look at the people that would have potentially "helped" Daniel Bryan:

*Kane:* Abducted by the Wyatts.

*John Cena:* Said he was leaving the arena immediately for surgery, he's not there.

*CM Punk:* Injured as a mofo, and he's not exactly friends with Bryan anyway, he's not a goody goody face.

*Big Show/Ziggler/Henry:* 2 out of the 3 were taken out by the sheild, and neither of the three are friendly with Bryan regardless. Henry might have to be explained though next week.

The rest of the roster has no business with nor do they care about Daniel Bryan or Orton, why risk punishment over someone else's feud. 

If it was a wrestler, they probably would've interfered out of pity, but you're facing the most powerful people in wrestling today.

Considering there's no young faces left at the main event level to feud with Corporation, sans Sheamus, I see this as a big push for the Shield in the future, probably for Reigns. He'll probably get a Batista push out of this. 

Haven't been this hyped for an angle in such a long time, probably since Nexus attacked Cena, and that went nowhere.


----------



## Deptford

The Shield finally feel at home again. Their injustice angle felt organic for a couple of months but past Mania it just didn't fit and was directionless again. 

Now, they're just a group of hardass, mobster, wiseguys, who got hired to do dirty work for the cowardly higher ups and that's awesome. Feels like the most organic place for them to be. Feel like they all could really realllly fucking shine in this kind of light as battle scared badasses who just hurt people and make a living off of it. 

Ambrose + either crazy or badass is a great mixture IMO.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Deptford said:


> The Shield finally feel at home again. Their injustice angle felt organic for a couple of months but past Mania it just didn't fit and was directionless again.
> 
> Now, they're just a group of hardass, mobster, wiseguys, who got hired to do dirty work for the cowardly higher ups and that's awesome. Feels like the most organic place for them to be. Feel like they all could really realllly fucking shine in this kind of light as battle scared badasses who just hurt people and make a living off of it.
> 
> Ambrose + either crazy or badass is a great mixture IMO.


I agree, this new role is perfect for them. They work with the boss and do all his dirty work. The handicap angle on RAW was brilliant for them and in the final segment them acting as the body guards of the corporation was absolutely perfect for them. Hope they keep working for the McMahons for a long time.


----------



## DinoBravo87

Hurricane24 said:


> Agreed. Especially Cesaro. I mean why the fck is that Eurotrash even part of the group? It kind of took away the group's theme.


Hey someone who finally agrees with me on Cesaro. But you better be careful, people on here are obsessed with him, and will delete negative Cesaro posts faster than anything else.


----------



## PotatoSmasher

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> I agree, this new role is perfect for them. They work with the boss and do all his dirty work. The handicap angle on RAW was brilliant for them and in the final segment them acting as the body guards of the corporation was absolutely perfect for them. Hope they keep working for the McMahons for a long time.


I always wonder if somewhere in the Shield there is a tribute to the Big Boss Man, they've even taken his role in the corporation.


----------



## Stad

DinoBravo87 said:


> Hey someone who finally agrees with me on Cesaro. But you better be careful, people on here are obsessed with him, and will delete negative Cesaro posts faster than anything else.


Pretty sure the mods don't delete posts lol


----------



## ofcccaddy2004

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Mitchell Cole is still recovering to this very day.


Ah, yes, Michael's evil twin brother 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*

what are you doing ?


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*

I wonder where these segments are going. Ryback gets too big for his boots and some co-worker beats him up and faces him in a match?


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*



King Bebe said:


> I wonder where these segments are going. Ryback gets too big for his boots and some co-worker beats him up and faces him in a match?


This is how Sami Zayn will make his glorious raw debut LMAO


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*



King Bebe said:


> I wonder where these segments are going. Ryback gets too big for his boots and some co-worker beats him up and faces him in a match?


Some small wrestler is going to go over him in embarrassing and dominating fashion at a PPV and Ryback will get buried.

In other words, the exact same booking Ryback's been getting for nearly a year now.


----------



## Outlaw91

*Re: During the Ryback segment all I thought was...*



SinJackal said:


> Some small wrestler is going to go over him in embarrassing and dominating fashion at a PPV and Ryback will get buried.
> 
> In other words, the exact same booking Ryback's been getting for nearly a year now.


Ryback it's already buried.The way he has to act it's just embarrassing.It makes him look like a total idiot.It's a comedy character.


----------



## checkcola

Ryback was just filler til Rock came in for the Rumble. He was never going to be 'the guy' or even 'a guy'... a top babyface that gets hazing chants even at the height of his popularity isn't the way to go. He's lucky he's even in the mix right now.


----------



## DA

Fell asleep before RAW enaldo

-Cena smiling like a goof. LOL'd at the crowd cheering his announcement that he's taking time off. 4-6 months :mark:

-Loved Bryan on the mic. "When you lay down with trash" :torres Even got the crowd to chant "Bitch" :mark: Would have been great if they had the security drag him out of the arena though :austin

-LOL at Punk and the fat guy, whether it was a plant or not, it was still funny. 

-Heel Triple H :mark: Everything is right with the world again. He's such a prick, it's brilliant. All the times he used the word "buried" :lol LOL'd at Vince pointing to the WWE Title when Bryan was walking towards the ring. 

-Something else great probably happened but I can't remember.

Still, great RAW.


----------



## kiguel182

I loved the corporation vibe and I hope they don't ruin this, so far they have been hitting all the right keys and it would be a shame to see this go down the drain.

The shield surrounding the ring with the big shots in there also gave me some serious comic book vibes, amazing stuff. 

This has a lot of potential, no doubt about it, it's a question of how it plays out. It's good to be a WWE fan right now.


----------



## Ruzz

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about the official "THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" thread?
> 
> If Triple H doesn't want Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, why did he let him win? ESPECIALLY after Daniel Bryan said all he wanted to do was hold the WWE Championship JUST ONCE. Congratulations, you've just given the guy what he wanted. Instead of doing the logical thing, which is to have Bryan knock Cena out with the flying knee, then to have Triple H stop the count, then Bryan to start arguing with Triple H, then Orton to run in from behind and knock Bryan in the head with the briefcase, hand it to Triple H, and have Triple H immediately count the 3 for Orton, instead of that, Triple H gives Bryan the title even though he doesn't think Bryan represents corporate WWE, THEN he screws him over. He didn't turn heel, he turned STUPID.
> 
> WWE's storytelling absolutely sucks.


we're all aware of kayfabe here but it's hilarious how literal you view and want a WWE storyline to be like. jesus christ, it's god damn entertainment.


----------



## DOPA

Really enjoyed this Raw mainly because of the two main storylines making great progress:-

* Loved the Bryan/Stephanie segment, might have been the best one of the show. Bryan was great on the mic here and Stephanie was great as his counterpart.

* Last segment established the new corporation's era of dominance really well. You have the corporate bosses in the McMahon's and HHH, Orton as their chosen champion and the Shield as the bodyguards/muscle. Bryan is continuing to look like a true underdog fighting the system. Loving the start of this.

* Punk/Heyman storyline continues which I'm really happy about. Punk was fantastic tonight both in the brawl and his promo segment. Loved when he ripped into the fan and his selling of the leg was great. Excellent storytelling in the brawl with Axel. More than ever I want Punk to get retribution and I can't wait to see what unfolds. This excellent storyline continues. Let's hope they know how to follow on from here.


----------



## kiguel182

Ruzz said:


> we're all aware of kayfabe here but it's hilarious how literal you view and want a WWE storyline to be like. jesus christ, it's god damn entertainment.


Analysing storytelling is done in every TV show and movie, no problem doing it with wrestling too...


Anyway I don't agree with him since the idea is that HHH wanted to give Bryan is moment but didn't want him as the face of the company 
so he counted the match in the middle but gave the title to Orton in the end so Bryan didn't end up champion at the end of the night. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## APEX

*I love the corporation storyline.

I like how it feels like a bent system and that no body can step out of line or they get punished. Great story.*


----------



## admiremyclone

I liked the imagery in the final segment. Really highlighted that Bryan just can't quite get to where he wants to be. 

First, he was kicked out of the entire arena. Couldn't get anywhere near the likes of Orton/Triple H etc.
Then, he gets back in but gets stopped by the Shield. He's at ringside but struggling to his feet and can barely get in the ring. 
Finally gets in the ring only to get stopped dead with an RKO. 

The guys in power seem so close but they're still so far away for Bryan. I hope they carry on this route and show us just how hard it is for Bryan to get his hands on the people who are truly in charge. If they hold off and do it right, when he finally gets his hands on Triple H it could be a really memorable moment.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Starbuck said:


> I simply cannot wait for Raw. I don't know what I'm going to do with myself all day tbh I'm that excited.


Same here. I can´t wait for the next weeks of Raw. Great fcking job right there WWE.


----------



## JTB33b

I wonder what HBK thinks of HHH screwing over his student.


----------



## murder

JTB33b said:


> I wonder what HBK thinks of HHH screwing over his student.


Or the Outlaws, or X-Pac or Nash. They could all be involved in this, the regime in 2000 also consisted of the McMahons and DX. I'm all for it for one.


----------



## Andriy P.

*I AM PISSED OFF AND I WANT A FIGHT, SO IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS, I DARE YOU FATSO, TO STEP UP AND BE A MAN AND FIGHT CM PUNK, CMON SON, CMON!*


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-august-19-2013-exclusives

RAW Exclusives: RVD/Ricardo, PTP, & Naomi/Cameron/Natalya


----------



## -XERO-

murder said:


> Or the Outlaws, or X-Pac or Nash. They could all be involved in this, the regime in 2000 also consisted of the McMahons and DX. I'm all for it for one.



My post in another thread:



TheDeadMan86 said:


> And yes, we have many people missing right now to consider....
> 
> *Shawn Michaels, The New Age Outlaws, X-Pac, Kevin Nash, The Rock, Stone Cold, various former members of the Corporation, and whoever else.*
> 
> Not saying that all (or even any) of them will be involved, but *DAMN* does that make me excited for the potential possibilities that could happen.


----------



## Cobalt

I enjoyed it, some boring parts like always but overall solid.

Cena taking 4-6 months is pretty good, you know when he returns it'll be huge and have alot to do with the 'Corporation storyline'.

Bryan against the system, really had me so intrigued. I love what there doing with this, the possibilities are honestly endless and has so much potential to be great.

Bryan as an underdog against all odds, has him over like no other. Everyone is cheering him and it's just a brilliant storyline.

Punk, Heyman and Axel was good. Fuck Punk's promo was intense, very short and sweet but got the message across well.

The brawl was brilliant, Punk sold his injured leg very well but in the end like he should've, he decimated Axel. Interesting to see where it leads but unfortunately I think it leads to Punk vs Axel.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Orton's perverted face when Stephanie hugged him was fucking hilarious.:lmao:


----------



## I Came To Play

Best moment on Raw... Curtis Axel holding his belt out for Heyman to take, then realising Heyman was at the top of the stage


----------



## TankOfRate

Mr.Cricket said:


> Orton's perverted face when Stephanie hugged him was fucking hilarious.:lmao:












THE NEW FACE OF THE WWE


----------



## WrestlinFan

Ryan93 said:


> I wish I was joking.. I get the feeling they're going the Bryan/HHH, and Orton/Cena route for Mania.
> 
> I had the same feeling the moment Punk clotheslined Rock last year that his title reign was ending at the hands of a Rock Bottom at the Rumble.. I'll bet my prediction is probably accurate on this one also. Cena goes over Orton at Mania for the belt, Bryan goes over HHH.


Well than the payoff will be Bryan tapping HHH in the middle of the ring. In case you haven't noticed, Orton's playing fourth fiddle behind HHH, Steph and Vince, and Bryan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex

Outside of the Corporation & Punk/Heyman/Axel segements, this RAW wasn't good at all.

I've actually been enjoying RAW on a weekly basis lately, but this RAW just felt like it dragged. I'm not sure if that has something to do with Summerslam being on the night before, maybe I was burned out over that, but whatever it was I just felt drained. The amount of filler in this show. Good God. I mean we had; Cameron/Naomi vs. Layla/AJ, Sin Cara vs. Del Rio, PTP vs. Real Americans, Truth vs. Wyatt, 3MB vs. Usos, Miz vs. Barrett. None of which I gave the slightest damn about.

I will give credit where credit is due though, Summerslam was brilliant, PPV of the year arguably, so for that reason alone I'll give WWE the benefit of the doubt for being off their game going into RAW, outside of the two main storyline progressions I mean. Hopefully they'll pick it up next week and actually put on a stellar show as far as the matches go.

A side note as well, why the hell is Ricardo Rodriquez now affiliated with RVD? I understand they're setting up a title match between RVD & ADR going into Night of Champions, but what possible reason could RVD need a Spanish announcer for? It seemed like the oddest pairing ever. I can't understand the rationale behind it as far as RVD goes, other than "I'll help you get revenge on this big bad bully!!!". Even then it doesn't warrant an on screen pairing of the two.


----------



## Duke Silver

.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Alex said:


> A side note as well, why the hell is Ricardo Rodriquez now affiliated with RVD? I understand they're setting up a title match between RVD & ADR going into Night of Champions, but what possible reason could RVD need a Spanish announcer for? It seemed like the oddest pairing ever. I can't understand the rationale behind it as far as RVD goes, other than "I'll help you get revenge on this big bad bully!!!". Even then it doesn't warrant an on screen pairing of the two.


At first I was confused, but then I realised, RVD is pretty bad on the mic and needs a mouthpiece far more than Del Rio does. I don't expect this pairing to last long though.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...raw-went-off-the-air-daniel-bryan-gets-saved/



> *What Happened After RAW Went Off The Air: Daniel Bryan Gets Saved And Gets A Little Revenge*
> 
> After RAW went off the air, Randy Orton, Triple H, Vince McMahon and Stephanie went to the back. The Shield started to beat down Daniel Bryan again, but Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler and The Big Show made the save. The faces then hit their finishers on The Shield, with Daniel Bryan ending the segment by hitting one of the Shield members (can't remember if it was Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose) with the running knee that he used to defeat John Cena at SummerSlam last night.
> 
> The crowd then broke out into a wild "Yes!" chant as Bryan's music played. Big Show and Ziggler joined Bryan with the chant while Henry walked around the ring.
> 
> All four men then embraced. That was it, there was no dark match.


:henry1 got no time for that bullshit chanting


----------



## checkcola

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...raw-went-off-the-air-daniel-bryan-gets-saved/
> 
> 
> 
> :henry1 got no time for that bullshit chanting


----------



## Alex

Alkomesh2 said:


> At first I was confused, but then I realised, RVD is pretty bad on the mic and needs a mouthpiece far more than Del Rio does. I don't expect this pairing to last long though.


RVD is not that great on the microphone admittedly, but he's not a complete train-wreck. I just don't think RVD, as a babyface, needs a mouth-piece. It's more traditional for the heel in the feud to need that extra element, that extra heat magnet when it comes to verbally putting over the feud, especially when the aforementioned heel struggles on the microphone, Brock Lesnar for example. What RVD lacks verbally he more than makes up for in his ability to connect with the crowd through in-ring actions and this should be able to carry his end of the bargain as the feud progresses. He doesn't need an exceptional ability to talk. He needs to get berated by Del Rio, he needs to be viciously beaten by Del Rio through unfair means and he needs to play the courageous babyface who excels in the ring making a fantastic comeback but ultimately may fall short.

I don't even know if Rodriguez is THAT good on the microphone anyway. He's shown he can talk, but he's never had to put over a feud before. I do understand that WWE are trying to play into the personal animosity between Del Rio & Rodriguez though, but I saw the pairing of RVD & Rodriguez to be incredibly forced with no real pay off. I may have to eat my words eventually.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Well I just finished RAW and gotta say awesome show.

-Opening segment between Bryan and Steph was great. Funny shit. The Small bitch chant was a nice touch to

-Rhodes/Sandow put on a decent match and Im enjoying this fued just hope they add some element to it or something like a ladder match for the Briefcase (Sandow winning of course. Rhodes is starting to get somewhat over as a face.

-Divas tag match was well ya know bad...Did the same ref botch this pin too? looked awkward as hell.

-Sin Cara and Alberto I fast forwarded cause anytime ADR is on my screen im not watching. All I saw was RVD now with Ricardo? tha fuck lol. I see Ricardo going back to Alberto in the future after costing RVD a title match or something.


-Shield matches were good too. Sucks Ziggler is on the back burner but I see him joining the corporation storyline so who knows.

I honestly laughed my ass off at the Foot Locker ad. 

"These Kicks are SICK BROOOO" :ti

-Am I the only one who is a big mark for the Real Americans. Zeb is gold on the mic and Cessaro kicks ass. Primetime Playas gearing up for a face run. Long overdue IMO MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!!

-Ryback bullying people is funny as hell and I hope this gimmick somewhat works for him even though im sure the Goldberg chants are set in stone now. Anyone else laugh when he tossed that dudes bag in the shower? Had to bring JBL back to some good times 

-Punk and Heyman both delivering great promos tonight and GOD DAMN PUNK IS THE MAN. His delivery on promos just puts this roster to shame and I could care less if the fan was a plant or not great stuff all around. Really enjoying his tweener role right now .

-Wyatt Vs. Truth was alright I guess decent squash. 

-3mb vs Usos again WTF at this point I fast forwarded. I like the Tag division getting more focus but Im not sure what it is but I can't get into the Usos. Still got love the 3 man band BABY!!!! Slater still kicks ass and for playing a low card jobber its nice to see him bring energy and actually give a damn during his matches if that makes sense. He knows his role and accepts it and plays it perfectly..

And then Barrett vs Miz only watched to See fandango drop a top rope leg drop on Miz hell yea.

-Last segment kicked so much ass. This is how you get fans invested. I really can't tell ya how excited I am for RAW next week


----------



## D.M.N.

Enjoyable Raw. Hoping WWE don't completely mess up the Corporation storyline, but so far, so good!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That HHH promo was great. He came off as so whiny and such a tool.


----------



## shadow455

checkcola said:


> The WWE babyface roster look like bitches right now


Punk, Ziggler and big show weren't there neither was Rvd or Christian however Mark Henry shouldn't be standing around doing nothing considering his recent history with the shield. Also Kane has been kidnapped and I didn't see Rhodes so the main babyfaces were protected.


----------



## Eulonzo

checkcola said:


> The WWE babyface roster look like bitches right now


Yeah, I hope Bryan doesn't look like a bitch for too long. I don't want Bryan to win the title back at NoC or HIAC obviously, or maybe even not SS or TLC, but at the same time, he can't get mega beat downs every week or else they'll be going overboard with trying to make Bryan _really_ sympathetic at the point where it'll get annoying. Plus you never know with these fans.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I think great faces make great heels.

Triple H was amazing last night. That whole segment was awesome, but honestly, if it was Cena in Bryan's spot, I would've cheered for the heels. I was so behind Bryan last night that I was reacting to the Shield and the McMahon family like I should have- as heels. I got behind Bryan and was sympathetic to him, therefore, everybody did their job right last night.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Why ain't nobody talking about this?










That was one of the best fuckin spears I've seen in my life.Great execution and Dolph sold it like a boss.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Del Rio looked like a boss last night. He's been awesome this past few weeks and has turned me into a fan. He really wanted to beat up that fucking whimp Sin Cara, who deserved it after being such a pussy.


----------



## dxbender

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...raw-went-off-the-air-daniel-bryan-gets-saved/
> 
> 
> 
> :henry1 got no time for that bullshit chanting


Dark Matches......


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Headliner

They need to show the Usos dancing after every win. It went perfect with their awesome theme.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The show definitely dragged, but was worth watching. You can definitely tell that effort is being put into certain things more than others, which I think is wrong. Creative should be putting their best into every aspect of every show.


----------



## Orodreth

Sonny Crockett said:


> Why ain't nobody talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the best fuckin spears I've seen in my life.Great execution and Dolph sold it like a boss.


Simply amazing.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:mark:


----------



## Heel

Shield are just generic security geeks now


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

Sonny Crockett said:


> Why ain't nobody talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the best fuckin spears I've seen in my life.Great execution and Dolph sold it like a boss.


*Everytime Reigns hits his spear, I mark out like a little kid.*


----------



## GreenDude88

It was an entertaining show for the most part, with the red hot Bryan's screw job getting more and more interesting. Plus Triple H and Orton turning adds that bit more intrigue as to what's going to happen next. This is already looking to be one of the best pro wrestling storylines of the year I reckon. My highlights were the opening, CM Punk, Heyman and Axel's portion, both of The Shield's handicap contests and of course the ending. A memorable show that has me wanting more, keep it coming! 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Norb Jr

Great Raw. Pretty much enjoyed all of it.


----------



## J.S.

Holy shit, Orton is back to being the coolest MF'er in WWE


----------



## mblonde09

Sonny Crockett said:


> Why ain't nobody talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the best fuckin spears I've seen in my life.Great execution and Dolph sold it like a boss.


Nothing special. It was more like a spinebuster, anyway. Looks like Ziggler jumped too high, so Reigns had to catch him first. If Reigns had actually speared him in mid-air, it would've looked better. Reigns' spears generally look like toss anyway. Kaitlyn executes it better than he does.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It's still looked great. Sheesh.


----------



## Amber B

Ryback is amazing. That's all.

Can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Hurricane24

Heel said:


> Shield are just generic security geeks now


They had always been that way tbf.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> Ryback is amazing. That's all.
> 
> Can't believe I just said that.


:lol It's weird but these backstage bully ray type segments he's doing crack me up so much :lmao! I can't believe it but my friends and I, are really starting to like Ryback from these segments haha.


----------



## Robb Stark

mblonde09 said:


> Nothing special. It was more like a spinebuster, anyway. Looks like Ziggler jumped too high, so Reigns had to catch him first. If Reigns had actually speared him in mid-air, it would've looked better. Reigns' spears generally look like toss anyway. *Kaitlyn executes it better than he does.*


That's because the only person Kaitlyn ever delivers the Spear to is AJ. Reigns has the best Spear in WWE right now (actually Big Show might have him beat but he doesn't use it very often).


----------



## NeyNey

THANOS said:


> :lol It's weird but these backstage bully ray type segments he's doing crack me up so much :lmao! I can't believe it but my friends and I, are really starting to like Ryback from these segments haha.


Jup, just hilarious.
I'm like "Dude, come on! This poor guy!" the whole time. :lmao

And that bitchslap in the face was the *sickest* thing ever.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Robb Stark said:


> That's because the only person Kaitlyn ever delivers the Spear to is AJ. Reigns has the best Spear in WWE right now (actually Big Show might have him beat but he doesn't use it very often).


If Big Show speared you then you would definitely know about it for a few days after!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

I really enjoyed that last segment. Made Daniel Bryan look like such a fighter. Reminds me a lot of the Mankind/Rock feud from late 1998 - in fact it's almost exactly the same, even with The Shield doing the Big Bossman role. Still, I'm loving this angle all the same.

However, most parts of the show were completely unnecessary. Did we really need to see Rhodes defeat Sandow again one night after their PPV match? I hate to sound like a broken record, but this is a prime example of three hour Raws being way too long.


----------



## Green Light

I sort of hoped The Shield would be neutral in the feud but I guess that isn't gonna happpen. I think it would've added a bit of another dimension if they were the kind of wildcard, maybe sometimes helping Bryan, sometimes not. Not talking about a face turn but give them their own motive rather than just being more corporate lackeys. Not that they won't be great in that role but it would've added a lot more intrigue to everything

probably should've posted this in the other thread


----------



## Brock

Probably been mentioned, but Meltzer said on his audio show that the B+ was about something he said about HHH back in '98. If true, Trips remembers everything lol.


----------



## Hamada

That last segment felt so old school to me. The numerous heels holding all the aces fighting a lone underdog face. Most of the rest of RAW sucked though.


----------



## chronoxiong

Wow, interesting RAW last night. Really like this new Corporation angle they got going on. Didn't expect to see everyone go back to heels again. Really weird seeing Orton hug Stephanie after the Wrestlemania feud they had back in 09 as well. I kinda wish Daniel Bryan came to the arena through the back and tried to attack HHH or Orton. Instead, The Shield had to do all the attacking and made Bryan look worthless. It's okay though as we all are rooting for Bryan to overcome this.

Sucks that Cena is going to be out of action for a few months. He deserves a break so hope he will be refreshed when he comes back. The Cena haters can enjoy Cena-free shows for the time being.

Looks like CM Punk is going to take out his frustration on Curtis Axel now. I think Axel should defend his IC Title against someone else. What was the point of putting the belt on him anyways? I'm wishing Fandango never got that concussion a few months ago as it looked like the Belt was going to him. I almost forgot Axel was the Champ until he brought it the ring with him.

Sin "Botch" Cara continues to do what he does best...which is botch and injures himself. Get rid of this guy already! What upside does he offer? Nothing! Kinda don't blame Alberto Del Rio on trying to get in extra cheap shots onto Cara too. This guy is pathetic. Ricardo Rodriguez and RVD paired up together? Random but whatever.


----------



## AthenaMark

J.S. said:


> Holy shit, Orton is back to being the coolest MF'er in WWE


HUH? Blandy didn't do jack shit..hahaha


----------



## dxbender

Funniest part of Raw I never realized until not too long ago:


----------



## Jingoro

just couldn't shake the deja vu feeling during the last segment. was hoping for something fresh with cena gone. 

overall, raw was poor outside of the few high points. at least 50% of it was fast-foward worthy filler crap. i fell asleep at one point i was so enthralled. i woke up to see ptp win and thought all you gotta do is go gay to get a push.

i sometimes wonder what everyone on here gets so excited about. a solid 90 minutes of this week's raw was boring as shit. even the db vs mcmahons angle is poor man's remake of history.


----------



## Ruzz

*HHH's end of Raw promo*

"I did what I did last night for each and every one of you, for your children, for Vince Sr, for Vince mcmhahon - the genius who created this global empire that all of you enjoy today."

"Hell, I consider D.bryan to be a friend. He is a very little good technician and he gave Cena 1 hell of a match and he deserved to WIN. But let's be honest, champion? No, YOU deserve better."

Him calling Daniel selfish, telling him to check his ego "at the door", the way he chanted "Yes" and asked to cue Daniel Bryan's music.

What a complete promo. It was top notch... perfect. I can't even remember the last time I watched such a perfect promo. Christ.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

I chuckled a little when HHH told the Shield to move to the side. He said Shield guys.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

It was even better when you analyze his words and their true meaning- kayfabe wise, it was a solid heel promo that showed The Corporation's lack of faith in Bryan as a top dog. But the real magic is in how true his words are when you take the kayfabe out of it.

1. He called us short sighted- meaning we wanted Bryan to walk out of Summerslam the champion and miss a long and exciting angle that ends in a big payoff at most likely Wrestlemania.

2. Doing it for us, the future, ensuring WWE continues after we're gone- meaning they are subtly changing the face of the WWE from Cena to Bryan. Bryan is now the one everyone cheers for and him screwing Bryan ensures he gets even more over and in prime position to take the ball from Cena and run with it. That wouldn't happen to the same extent had Bryan walked out champ.

3. You deserve A, not a B+. Never settle for less: Again, due to our shortsightedness, we overlooked the bigger picture. Sure, Orton is champ now but the real "A" in this story is Bryan overcoming the biggest odds possible- the management. That's what we are getting now.

4. Burying his personal feelings, other mentions of burying, checking ego at the door- HHH played on the IWC's perceptions of him brilliantly.

This is excluding his brilliant performance as the bully while Bryan struggled to get back in the ring after that attack by Shield. Or his "coal has now become the diamond" line when referring to Orton and their history as Evolution. Excellent promo by HHH. Top notch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

It was a good promo, definitely one of his better ones in the grand scheme of things, but it dragged on and on and on as most of his do. The best part of him on the mic on Raw was taunting Bryan to get in the ring, even when he knew Bryan couldn't. That's what makes his character such a great heel, his actions.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

i laughed my ass off at how he said BURIED as many times as he could :HHH2


----------



## Deptford

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

HHH isn't put into a lot of people's top 3 GOAT Heels list for nothing. 
If you weren't around during the RA, be prepared to thoroughly hate HHH's guts and actually get pissed off at your TV several times before the end of this angle. Hell, probably even before the end of an episode. 

:mark:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

I loved it. 

As I said before, it would have been easy to do the typical "Ha ha, you fans are stupid and we fooled you, ha ha" bit, but this felt more human & believable. Triple H is acting the way, quite honestly, that many of us assume he really is. Him & Vince like bigger guys to be their poster boys and he was simply expressing his belief that the WWE can not be represented by a short ugly little weirdo like Bryan regardless of his popularity and talent. It is playing off the idea that many of us assume there is a glass ceiling that certain guys can't break through and Daniel Bryan is just perfect to fight against the system. 

Daniel Bryan's feelings come from a place of emotion, passion, & heart where as The McMahons are coming from a place that is shallow & business-like and only worried about maintaining marketability and their image. It is very well done.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

The whole segment was good imo. WWE is defo doing things right atm.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

I still chuckled at the feedback when we walked too close to the monitor speaker by the turnbuckle.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Joseph92 said:


> I chuckled a little when HHH told the Shield to move to the side. He said Shield guys.


Yeah, the way he told the shield to move to the side because they might be "scaring Bryan". lol... He was being such a dickhead.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It was even better when you analyze his words and their true meaning- kayfabe wise, it was a solid heel promo that showed The Corporation's lack of faith in Bryan as a top dog. But the real magic is in how true his words are when you take the kayfabe out of it.
> 
> 1. He called us short sighted- meaning we wanted Bryan to walk out of Summerslam the champion and miss a long and exciting angle that ends in a big payoff at most likely Wrestlemania.
> 
> 2. Doing it for us, the future, ensuring WWE continues after we're gone- meaning they are subtly changing the face of the WWE from Cena to Bryan. Bryan is now the one everyone cheers for and him screwing Bryan ensures he gets even more over and in prime position to take the ball from Cena and run with it. That wouldn't happen to the same extent had Bryan walked out champ.
> 
> 3. You deserve A, not a B+. Never settle for less: Again, due to our shortsightedness, we overlooked the bigger picture. Sure, Orton is champ now but the real "A" in this story is Bryan overcoming the biggest odds possible- the management. That's what we are getting now.
> 
> 4. Burying his personal feelings, other mentions of burying, checking ego at the door- HHH played on the IWC's perceptions of him brilliantly.
> 
> This is excluding his brilliant performance as the bully while Bryan struggled to get back in the ring after that attack by Shield. Or his "coal has now become the diamond" line when referring to Orton and their history as Evolution. Excellent promo by HHH. Top notch.


Top post.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

I thought he stalled and meandered too much with "I did this for you and you and you etc", but yes, it was a good heel promo that actually made it sound more tweener then heel. With all his talk about burying his feelings, and his compliments to Bryan, it sounds like he isn't full heel yet. I guess at some point he'll disagree with Vince and go face again (unfortuntly).


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

Was no coincidence that he mentioned the word 'buried' as much as possible hahaha.

Nah was a classic heel promo, no doubt how good he is as a heel and how much he gets you to hate him.

Was a good segment and top promo.


----------



## DrHorrible

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

Vintage HHH is vintage.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



itsmadness said:


> i laughed my ass off at how he said BURIED as many times as he could :HHH2


Lol that was the best part.


----------



## SUPER HANS

The funny thing is, I was so excited about the corporation stuff, that when I sat down to watch Raw on DVR, I skipped nearly everything in the show to reach the end. Most weeks I come here complaining like there isn't enough focus on the mid card, now there is a bit, I can't be bothered to watch.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

HHH is King of Kings


----------



## Aliados

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

the way he taunted Bryan to get in the ring to talk to him, in the end, after he already got beat up just to get RKOed was brilliant. i actually felt bad for the guy. Cant remember the last time I felt bad for someone and called someone a dick in a WWE Show.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



itsmadness said:


> i laughed my ass off at how he said BURIED as many times as he could :HHH2


I did exactly the same. When he said BURIED he really yelled it. Like he reads these forums!!


----------



## Pojko

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

The segment was great. I've loved heel Triple H since 1999. I fear that the WWE has conditioned some fans into believing that the hero must always overcome the odds and stand tall at the end of Raw. It just isn't true. Beat the face down, overwhelm him, gloat, etc. Then when our hero does succeed at the conclusion of the storyline, the journey seemed much more worthwhile.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Aliados said:


> the way he taunted Bryan to get in the ring to talk to him, in the end, after he already got beat up just to get RKOed was brilliant. i actually felt bad for the guy. Cant remember the last time I felt bad for someone and called someone a dick in a WWE Show.


Exactly. The way he sat down, as if crouching to Bryan's level and kept saying "There you go", "Show some guts", "Come on" etc really made me want to punch him. Actually felt bad for Bryan there. Bravo HHH. :clap :clap

It's a different kind of heel he's playing than we are used to. Usually, he's the Cerebral Assassin. Sadistic, calculated, outright violent. He is a lot more subtle this time and actually thinks he's a face. Interesting.


----------



## Kingy_85

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

This is a great time to be a WWE fan and those writer changes they made not so long ago seem to really be taking effect!

I haven't been sucked into a storyline/promo/segmant like this since I was 12 years old and I felt REALLY bad for Daniel Bryan! 

I've ripped them to shreads for the past few years but finally they are doing things right. Really excited for the road to Wrestlemania after these past few months.


----------



## Kingy_85

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

Did anybody else expect Ziggler & Big Show to come and rescue DB? 

Both were punished by Vince earlier in the night and neither were stood on the entrance ramp during HHH's promo.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Kingy_85 said:


> Did anybody else expect Ziggler & Big Show to come and rescue DB?


only Big Show can save Bryan because he have ironclad contract which Mcmahon family can't do any damn thing about it...Big Show got destroyed earlier the night by the shield.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

I loved the promo, reminded me why I hated him so much back in the day. You could tell he was having a lot of fun with it as well. The GOAT heel is back babay!


----------



## theArtist

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

It was a brilliant promo by probably the best heel of all time. He makes you bloody hate him, he makes you wanna see him get his ass kicked, he makes you think he's deadly serious but at the same time he also makes you laugh. Very few guys can pull all that off, especially at the stage in their career Hunter is at where he should really be constantly cheered as a face like the Rock, Taker, HBK etc.


----------



## hag

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

It was a very solid promo. Many meanings like have been mentioned but at the same time it was long and annoying. Perfect heel stuff. 

Reminds me of JBL's promos back in the day about him being a Wrestling God.


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Quoth the Raven said:


> HHH played on the IWC's perceptions of him brilliantly..


and people have the nerve to say that we are a pariah


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



theArtist said:


> It was a brilliant promo by probably the best heel of all time. He makes you bloody hate him, he makes you wanna see him get his ass kicked, he makes you think he's deadly serious but at the same time he also makes you laugh. Very few guys can pull all that off, especially at the stage in their career Hunter is at where he should really be constantly cheered as a face like the Rock, Taker, HBK etc.


I think one of the main reasons HHH can pull it off is because most of the fans have always subliminally hated Hunter. Be it because they think he slept his way to the top, buries others, is a 13 time champion or whatever. He just has to go into heel mode slightly and he's able to get insane heat.

Had the same thing been done by anyone else, they wouldn't get that much heat.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*

It was a wonderfully self-aware, meta promo. Using the formerly real glass ceiling for smaller guys as heel heat now, playing on the popular perceptions of Triple H himself (there's NO WAY he didn't know how him using the word "buried" would be taken) as an egomaniac and nepotist. There were even callbacks from 10 years ago to Evolution's promos, and HHH/Orton's feuds. 

It's the smartest they've been about their audience for some time now.


----------



## Starbuck

Epic heel turn discussion thread doesn't even begin to cover it. That ending was so many forms of win I can't put it into words. All I can say is DAT CORPORATION .

:HHH2 rton2 :vince3


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It was perfect. I just never thought I'd see heel HHH again but fuck, 7 years, was it ever worth the wait. He took every stereotype about himself and added fuel to the fire. He took every stereotype about the McMahon family and added fuel to the fire. He believes he's right and that he acted for us. That's not the way I thought they would go but it's even better imo. The callback to the Evolution promo 10 years ago was wonderful and I love that he said it wasn't easy to bury the hatchet with Orton considering their history because he's basically saying that he'd rather have a guy who attacked his wife and family as champion to secure the success of his company over a sold B+ like Bryan. That's the ultimate form of treachery and makes the McMahon's look like an even bigger pile of fucks. 

Probably my favourite part was the taunting at the end. What. A. Dick. Damn that was awesome lol. Even I wanted Bryan to get in there and kick his head in. He spoke to him like he was a dog. 'Come on, come on, show those guts. Come on. Daniel, you want to talk then come on in here and let's talk, come on!' :lmao What a condescending piece of shit lol. 

There's a reason people have him as a GOAT heel (or one of them) and this is a completely new character to any he's ever played before. There's a new air of arrogance and superiority surrounding him. He walked out there and strolled around like his shit didn't stink and he doesn't even own the place yet. His facial expressions were also tremendous. The look on his face when he was walking down the ramp is deserving of a punch. I think he's going to go crazy with power and Vince will eventually end up branching off because of it.

It's crazy. For the first time in what feels like forever we finally have a true top level heel again. Orton too actually and while I'm a big Orton mark and it's great to have him turned, Trips is just on another level. I can't wait to see how both of their characters develop over the coming months, same goes for Bryan. He's the perfect underdog, absolutely perfect in this role. 

And yes, I BURIED IT I BURIED IT is perhaps the single best thing Trips has ever said. You tipped your hat to us with that one Mr. Game and I tip my hat right back.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

Wow, was OKAY at best.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

I didn't like it.

Thought Steph cut a better promo than he did.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

Steph's promo was GOAT. That solid B+ line killed me lol. The two of them are epic trolls is has to be said. We need a Steph smiley. Somebody should get on that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

Steph did cut a brilliant promo but HHH crouching down and talking to Bryan while he was trying to get in the ring was PERFECT. Brilliant.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It was a really good promo, made me really hate him lol.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

HHH sure knows how to make someone hate him


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

HHH is passé period. Being a spotlight hog after being a top guy for over 10 years. 
I absolutely do not care about this angle because I know where it ends: CENA/ORTON WM 30. 
Same guys getting pushed time and time again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It was great. Any of the threads complaining about it didn't get the point and took it seriously like a 5 year old.
Kayfabe and realistically.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



jonoaries said:


> HHH is passé period. Being a spotlight hog after being a top guy for over 10 years.
> I absolutely do not care about this angle because I know where it ends: CENA/ORTON WM 30.
> Same guys getting pushed time and time again.


You know the entire basis of the feud is pushing a new guy?


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



Pojko said:


> The segment was great. I've loved heel Triple H since 1999. I fear that the WWE has conditioned some fans into believing that the hero must always overcome the odds and stand tall at the end of Raw. It just isn't true. Beat the face down, overwhelm him, gloat, etc. Then when our hero does succeed at the conclusion of the storyline, the journey seemed much more worthwhile.





Ithil said:


> You know the entire basis of the feud is pushing a new guy?


There's nothing about this beneficial to Bryan. He gonna spend the next few months jobbing to Orton and getting beat down.


----------



## Paul Rudd

My favorite bit so far tbh. Aggressive and awesome.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

They wouldn't make him pin Cena clean if they wanted to job him out to Orton.

Of course, Orton will win for a few months, but there's a long payoff to this. At Mania, Bryan becomes a made man.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



Quoth the Raven said:


> They wouldn't make him pin Cena clean if they wanted to job him out to Orton.
> 
> Of course, Orton will win for a few months, but there's a long payoff to this. At Mania, Bryan becomes a made man.


Lol the person who finally beat Cena clean was supposed to be a "made man" and Now it's happened and nothing changed. 
We supposed to believe that Bryan's big day is 7-8 MONTHS from now? His "next" title win is supposed to mean something?!
Whatever happened to winning the title period meaning something? It's always some reason to prolong the change, always an excuse why it hasn't happened. Now we know that Cena being pinned clean means nothing, winning the strap means nothing because the same people are gonna be pushed regardless of match outcomes or who holds the title. The spotlight never leaves the same people.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



jonoaries said:


> Lol the person who finally beat Cena clean was supposed to be a "made man" and Now it's happened and nothing changed.
> We supposed to believe that Bryan's big day is 7-8 MONTHS from now? His "next" title win is supposed to mean something?!
> Whatever happened to winning the title period meaning something? It's always some reason to prolong the change, always an excuse why it hasn't happened. Now we know that Cena being pinned clean means nothing, winning the strap means nothing because the same people are gonna be pushed regardless of match outcomes or who holds the title. The spotlight never leaves the same people.


Ummm HHH just turned to get the title off of him and for the 1st time since SCSA we have a corporation vs baby face storyline.

The spot light is clearly on Daniel Bryan and he's going over HHH/ Orton a lot sooner than WM. This is a Foley move more so than Austin but it's still going to make him a made man.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

this is why Triple h isn't a heel, he's THE heel


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



jonoaries said:


> Lol the person who finally beat Cena clean was supposed to be a "made man" and Now it's happened and nothing changed.
> We supposed to believe that Bryan's big day is 7-8 MONTHS from now? His "next" title win is supposed to mean something?!
> Whatever happened to winning the title period meaning something? It's always some reason to prolong the change, always an excuse why it hasn't happened. Now we know that Cena being pinned clean means nothing, winning the strap means nothing because the same people are gonna be pushed regardless of match outcomes or who holds the title. The spotlight never leaves the same people.



being a WWE champion does not make you a main eventer, however an awesome storyline does


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

That's because Triple H is GOAT. Bryan has been the only person who has legit made me hate Triple H for a split second, when he was struggling to get into the ring and Trips was taunting him. 

HEEL TRIPS = :mark:


----------



## friskysandwich

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

I loved it because I hated it so much.

This is what I want to see on every single fucking RAW.

Triple H gave me a reason to hate him. I was so pissed on how he was treating D-Bry, but then I thought about the meaning behind his message. He truly wants what is best for us and doing what he did just made the feud better.

Thank you Triple H.


----------



## Barty

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It was even better when you analyze his words and their true meaning- kayfabe wise, it was a solid heel promo that showed The Corporation's lack of faith in Bryan as a top dog. But the real magic is in how true his words are when you take the kayfabe out of it.
> 
> 1. He called us short sighted- meaning we wanted Bryan to walk out of Summerslam the champion and miss a long and exciting angle that ends in a big payoff at most likely Wrestlemania.
> 
> 2. Doing it for us, the future, ensuring WWE continues after we're gone- meaning they are subtly changing the face of the WWE from Cena to Bryan. Bryan is now the one everyone cheers for and him screwing Bryan ensures he gets even more over and in prime position to take the ball from Cena and run with it. That wouldn't happen to the same extent had Bryan walked out champ.
> 
> 3. You deserve A, not a B+. Never settle for less: Again, due to our shortsightedness, we overlooked the bigger picture. Sure, Orton is champ now but the real "A" in this story is Bryan overcoming the biggest odds possible- the management. That's what we are getting now.
> 
> 4. Burying his personal feelings, other mentions of burying, checking ego at the door- HHH played on the IWC's perceptions of him brilliantly.
> 
> This is excluding his brilliant performance as the bully while Bryan struggled to get back in the ring after that attack by Shield. Or his "coal has now become the diamond" line when referring to Orton and their history as Evolution. Excellent promo by HHH. Top notch.


Very true, great promo by Trips. The Evolution reference was good, the 'check your ego at the door' comment and the fact he made a point of using the word :buried as many times as possible in one promo was awesome. :HHH2

I must admit, I did have a good chuckle when he referred to Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns as "Shield Guys" and realised immediately he was defaulting to :buried mode and quickly named them all :lmao:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It was even better when you analyze his words and their true meaning- kayfabe wise, it was a solid heel promo that showed The Corporation's lack of faith in Bryan as a top dog. But the real magic is in how true his words are when you take the kayfabe out of it.
> 
> 1. He called us short sighted- meaning we wanted Bryan to walk out of Summerslam the champion and miss a long and exciting angle that ends in a big payoff at most likely Wrestlemania.
> 
> 2. Doing it for us, the future, ensuring WWE continues after we're gone- meaning they are subtly changing the face of the WWE from Cena to Bryan. Bryan is now the one everyone cheers for and him screwing Bryan ensures he gets even more over and in prime position to take the ball from Cena and run with it. That wouldn't happen to the same extent had Bryan walked out champ.
> 
> 3. You deserve A, not a B+. Never settle for less: Again, due to our shortsightedness, we overlooked the bigger picture. Sure, Orton is champ now but the real "A" in this story is Bryan overcoming the biggest odds possible- the management. That's what we are getting now.
> 
> 4. Burying his personal feelings, other mentions of burying, checking ego at the door- HHH played on the IWC's perceptions of him brilliantly.
> 
> This is excluding his brilliant performance as the bully while Bryan struggled to get back in the ring after that attack by Shield. Or his "coal has now become the diamond" line when referring to Orton and their history as Evolution. Excellent promo by HHH. Top notch.


Almost as good as the actual HHH promo, seriously. (Y)


----------



## tunawithascrew

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It would be messed up if this all led to Bryan not getting the title back.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



Quoth the Raven said:


> They wouldn't make him pin Cena clean if they wanted to job him out to Orton.
> 
> Of course, Orton will win for a few months, but there's a long payoff to this. At Mania, Bryan becomes a made man.


I highly doubt this momentum will run until Mania, certainly not if he's just going to chase Orton for months on end. He should get the title back around SS at the latest.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

Hehe, HHH was awesome on the mic when Bryan slowly entered the ring.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

And that's only the beggining of DA GAME's fantastic heel run. Deal with it guys.

:HHH2


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

Aside from this being a GOAT heel promo, it also shows just how what they think of Bryan. Think about it, HHH turns heel for the first time in several years and the first person he goes up against is Daniel Bryan.

Now say what you will about HHH, that he only inserts himself into storylines and matches these days to steel another wrestlers thunder... but the way I see it, the only time he bothers to get involved with other wrestlers these days is when he thinks they are worth getting involved with. Did anybody honestly think a couple years ago the HHH would be turning heel and would be the main antagonist to Daniel Bryan? I didn't.

This company REALLY believes in Bryan.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

I've just re-watched the promo & noticed Vince doing sarcastic points to the belt as Bryan walks to the ring, he looks like Mr Bean... fucking brilliant! :vince2


----------



## #Mark

Hunter's promo was ace, I often give him slack but I can admit that he's head and shoulders above any of the heels the WWE has today. It's good seeing Orton positioned higher now and as a heel, I hope he gets a good run with the title before he drops it to Bryan.

What's great about this angle and separates it from stuff like the Summer of Punk is that it has the potential to make quite a few guys bigger stars rather than just one. If this angle plays out right; Bryan is made, Orton is made, Punk (who I assume will get involved) is made, and Hunter's heel COO character is made.

Right now the RTWM as 7 key figures that will likely match up with one another in Bryan, Punk, Cena, Brock, Taker, Orton and HHH (with Rock, HBK and Austin all potential participants). I think it'll be Interesting to see the direction they choose to go, if I had to guess I'll say it'll be: Cena/HHH, Brock/Taker and Punk/Bryan. Though I'd prefer if Cena not get involved with the Corporation/Bryan feud.


----------



## Mqwar

> What's great about this angle and separates it from stuff like the Summer of Punk is that....


Triple H himself turned heel for Daniel Bryan, which he didn't do for Punk. Although it was because he was locked in with taker for the streak match.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*



Bryan D. said:


> And that's only the beggining of DA GAME's fantastic heel run. Deal with it guys.
> 
> :HHH2


:jpl


----------



## ncruzpr

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

I thought it was great. He seemed to be a new character out there, he was not HHH The Game, he was Paul Lavesque the business man.


----------



## Rustee

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It was a great promo, but a little repetitive. He could have shaved a couple of minutes off, which is what I think it needed because that final segment seemed to drag a little.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: HHH's end of raw promo*



Deptford said:


> HHH isn't put into a lot of people's top 3 GOAT Heels list for nothing.
> If you weren't around during the RA, be prepared to thoroughly hate HHH's guts and actually get pissed off at your TV several times before the end of this angle. Hell, probably even before the end of an episode.
> 
> :mark:


I could barely look a the tv...my brother got pissed and went upstairs to bed :lol

HHH= a good cunt.


----------



## The Shield©

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It was a pretty damn good promo, I couldn't fault it as it did what it set out to do. As a few have touched upon if you analyze what he said when he explained why he did what he did, it was just fantastic, you got the feeling he truly believed what he was saying and that was what helped to pull it off so magnificently.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

It was awesome.... Especially when he said " the coal is now the diamond"


----------



## weProtectUs

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

I have to admit when Mcmahons first involved themselves into the Cena/Bryan feud I thought they were unnecessarily inserting themselves into a feud that didn't need them. However with the promo HHH cut on RAW, I think this feud has the potential to really get Bryan over. I still have my issues with the feud(ie: The Mcmahons being more over as heels than Orton, This potentially leading to HHH vs. Mcmahon) but I think my initial opinions on this feud were wrong.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

This is the heel Triple H at his best. He can really be a dick and get you to despise him. That's how I remembered he made me feel during the Ruthless Agression era. But yeah, it was a great promo and was definitely funny to hear him mention "bury" many times throughout the whole thing.


----------



## Makaveli7

*Re: HHH's end of Raw promo*

It was an awesome promo.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I love how everyone loves HHH now :lol

I've always liked him and have always believed he's one of the best ever. Awesome promo that demonstrated exactly why he's the GOAT heel.


----------



## Your_Solution

HHH as a corporate heel is going to be awesome


----------



## Marv95

6:24 in: "The coal that will be squeezed into the next diamond..." Monday, "The coal has now become the diamond". And people say the WWE has no continuity. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Big Booboos

xdoomsayerx said:


> It was awesome.... Especially when he said " the coal is now the diamond"


I know dude, I marked when he said lol. :mark:


----------



## murder

Oh now I know where I've heard that before. When Hunter gave Orton the WWE title, they've come full circle. Great storytelling.

Hunter's promo wax excellent on so many levels. If they can keep this up until Mania we're in for one hell of a RTWM.


----------



## NJ88

Triple H played his heel role on RAW down to a tea. He was so condescending and patronising, it was impossible to not hate him against a underdog face like Bryan who's got the whole crowd behind him. Great stuff from both on RAW.

Looking forward to seeing Orton properly play a heel now, we didn't see a great deal from him on RAW as it was more about 'the explanation' but in the weeks going forward we'll see where his character goes, I think he'll do really well with it.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

murder said:


> Oh now I know where I've heard that before. When Hunter gave Orton the WWE title, they've come full circle. Great storytelling.
> 
> *Hunter's promo wax excellent on so many levels.* If they can keep this up until Mania we're in for one hell of a RTWM.


This is absolutely true.HHH's promo was awesome.

That's why so many of us believe that he's the greatest heel in pro-wrestling history.


My only fear,however,with this storyline is that Randy must maintain his individuality,and should not become a side-kick in this feud.


A strong corporate champ is the need of the hour,IMO.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

My only regret about the mainevent storyline was the crowds reaction.They should have popped like crazy when Bryan came


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Marv95 said:


> 6:24 in: "The coal that will be squeezed into the next diamond..." Monday, "The coal has now become the diamond". And people say the WWE has no continuity. Brilliant stuff.


I think that's just HHH.


----------



## Hamada

I really believe Vince is starting to lose his mind. Looking at him on the segment on RAW he reminds me of those old grandparents you bring to someone's house and they are a little freaked out about where they are and just spout shit that makes no sense.


----------

